# Clomid Buddies - 18 BFPs!



## kcoennen

Welcome Clomid Buddies! :hi:

This is our support group for ladies on Clomid, to discuss the ups and downs, and to be there for each other until we all get our :bfp:!

BabyBumpAhead - *Dani*, TTC #1, 1 round of Clomid 50mg:bfp::yellow::yellow: 

Breezy81 - 31, 31 months of TTC, 6 rounds of Clomid :bfp: :yellow:

Chloe597  *Chloe*, 31, TTC #1, 2 rounds of Clomid 100mg :bfp: 4/10/12 :yellow:

Clarkeyness - :bfp: :yellow:

dalismom - TTC #1, 1 round of Clomid 50mg :bfp: 2/18/12 :yellow:

ILuvRedskins  *Chantel*, 24, TTC #1, 4 rounds of Clomid 100 mg :bfp: 9/6/12:yellow:

ipenn44 - *Amy*, 29, IUI

kcoennen  *Kellie*, 28, TTC #1, 1 round of Clomid 50mg, :bfp: 12/23/11 :twingirls: Born 07/19/12 at 34 weeks

LemonTea - *Jay*, 27, TTC #1, 2 rounds Clomid 100 mg (incl. 1 round with IUI) :bfp: 3/27/12 :yellow:

Lisa92881  *Lisa*, 30, TTC #1, 2 rounds of Clomid :bfp: 2/18/12 :yellow:

Mbhg1980 - 2 rounds of Clomid :bfp: 4/25/12 :yellow::yellow:

Mrs. 326 - :bfp: 3/18/12 :blue:

Mrsjennyg - *Jennifer*, 33, TTC #1, 2 rounds of 100mg Clomid, 1st w/ Progesterone

Pinkfoot - 3 rounds of Clomid :bfp::yellow::yellow:

Ready4Babe - 1 round of 50mg Clomid :bfp: 4/27/12 :blue:

Shell018 - :bfp: 4/28/12 :yellow::yellow:

Steelergirl55  *Nicole*, 33, TTC #1, 3 rounds of Clomid

Stuckinoki - :bfp: 5/15/12 :yellow:

tobefruitful - *Carly*, 28, TTC #1, 2 rounds of Clomid 50mg

TTCBean - :bfp: 8/25/12 :yellow:

Uwa_amanda  *Amanda*, 29, TTC #1, 5 rounds of Clomid 100 mg

wantababy1 - *Bev*, TTC #1, 3 rounds of Clomid 50mg :bfp: 4/15/12 :yellow:

wookie130 - :bfp::yellow:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'll be a Clomid buddy with you! I started my 2nd round of 50mg Clomid today. It was supposed to be days 5-9 but it is going to be days 6-10 due to my doctors office not listening to me :dohh: Hopefully we will get :bfp: together this month!


----------



## kcoennen

Great! How did your first month of Clomid go? Any crazy side effects?

I see you're a Redskins fan... are you from the area?


----------



## IluvRedskins

My first month went okay. I had some cramping after I O'd but it wasn't too bad. I really felt like I had amped up PMS. My progestrone level was 6.5 at CD 21 which wasn't as high as they would have liked it but they still said that it was a good number. 
I went of BCP in May and my dr told me to wait a couple of months to get the medicine out of my system. I had a normal cycle in June and July but come August AF never showed up. Seven weeks after my July cycle my dr finally started Provera (which I personally felt like my overies were being burned out of my body!) My dr wanted me to go ahead and try on our own but come September AF never showed again. They started the Provera again and finally started the Clomid on CD 3. This time I'm starting on CD 6 b/c my dr office would not listen to me. I knew AF should arrive over this past weekend and that their office would be closed. I had already had several :bfn: and wanted to have the Rx just in case. They told me to wait b/c I would still be in the range to start (3-5 cd). I called yesterday and they appologized profusely! Hopefully it will work this month!

Sorry for all the info, just thought I would let you know where I am and why I am on Clomid. 

I love the Redskins :wohoo: and I live in southwest Virginia. We are about five and half hours away from Landover, MD. I really wanted to go see them play the Cowboys a couple of weeks ago but we didn't get to go!

I'm really praying that this is our month! Hopefully we will both get our :bfp:


----------



## kcoennen

I went off BCP in May also! My cycles have been pretty regular, starting at 26 days, to 27, then to 33 for 3 months. But, while using OPKs, they always turned up negative so that's when I called my dr to start testing. The test cam back that I wasn't ovulating (obviously), so that's when I was put on Clomid. I'm getting an HSG done on Friday. Have you had one yet? I'm wondering what it feels like. I'm also getting blood work on CD 16, 23, and 30. 

We live just south of Richmond. Originally from Pittsburgh, PA so we're huge Steeler fans!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I haven't had an HSG done yet, in fact my dr has not even mentioned it. :wacko: Hopefully it won't hurt, I have heard other people say that it wasn't that bad but again I have no experience. 

We have a lot of Steelers fans around here too! We really don't have any close teams to us so everyone around here are either Redskin, Panther, Eagles, Steeler, or Cowboy fans. We don't tend to see many other teams, maybe the occasional Packers fan. 

Right now though, I'm trying my best to do what everyone is telling me to do, which is relax. I never thought I would hate a phrase so much! "Just relax!" So I'm doing my best to get ready for Christmas :xmas9: , finishing my shopping and decorating. My mom and I are making our chocolate covered cherries this week and my dh said he is taking me on a surprise date this Friday! I'm really trying not to worry about whether this is our month or not but boy I sure am praying that it is!


----------



## kcoennen

Yeah my dr ordered every test this month. She is even getting my dh tested to make sure nothing is going on with him. It's a lot in one month, but it will be nice to know by the end of December if there is anything really wrong, or if it's just taking a little time.

A surprise date! How fun!! That should help you to "relax"! lol Yea I hate the phrase "try to relax" too. It's so hard to relax and get your mind off it! 

I hope this is our month. The days seem to pass so slowly! haha


----------



## IluvRedskins

At least your doctor is being very thorough. I have another dr appt with my gyn on Dec. 28. He said at that point if I wasn't pregnant he would start looking at other options. I'm praying that I will be using this appt. as my first visit! I know what you mean about the days passing by so slowly! I told my husband that I could not believe that it was December! I feel like the first half of the year went by so quick but once we started TTC I felt like time stopped!


----------



## kel3639

I'm starting tomorrow! CD 5-9! 50mg.


----------



## IluvRedskins

kel3639 said:


> I'm starting tomorrow! CD 5-9! 50mg.

Yea! Glad to have some more with us this month! Good luck!!! FX'd that we all have :bfp:


----------



## kel3639

IluvRedskins said:


> kel3639 said:
> 
> 
> I'm starting tomorrow! CD 5-9! 50mg.
> 
> Yea! Glad to have some more with us this month! Good luck!!! FX'd that we all have :bfp:Click to expand...

yay!! Praying this is it for us all! is anyone starting tomorrow too?


----------



## IluvRedskins

yay!! Praying this is it for us all? is anyone starting tomorrow too?[/QUOTE]

I'm praying that we will all get our :bfp: this month! I started on 50 mg of Clomid on Monday. I take my last pill today! :D You will only be a couple of days behind us! Is this your first round of Clomid?


----------



## IluvRedskins

kcoennen: Praying that your test goes good today!


----------



## kcoennen

Hey ladies! 

Kel - Welcome! I started clomid on Monday so today is also my last pill for this round. Is this your first round of clomid? 

My test came back perfectly normal this morning. It hurt like heck. I have never experienced cramps like that. I actually had to lay down for a few minutes before leaving because the pain got me so hot and light-headed. I still have cramps coming and going, but not near as bad. I'm just glad everything is open and clear!!

What are your ladies first names? It would be easier to talk that way (at least to me lol) My name's Kellie!


----------



## IluvRedskins

kcoennen said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Kel - Welcome! I started clomid on Monday so today is also my last pill for this round. Is this your first round of clomid?
> 
> My test came back perfectly normal this morning. It hurt like heck. I have never experienced cramps like that. I actually had to lay down for a few minutes before leaving because the pain got me so hot and light-headed. I still have cramps coming and going, but not near as bad. I'm just glad everything is open and clear!!
> 
> What are your ladies first names? It would be easier to talk that way (at least to me lol) My name's Kellie!

I'm so glad that your test came back okay:happydance: My name is Chantel!


----------



## kel3639

Yes first round!! But I'm still bleeding from AF.. supposed to be like that?


----------



## IluvRedskins

kel3639 said:


> Yes first round!! But I'm still bleeding from AF.. supposed to be like that?

My af was still going strong the first time I started taking clomid. This time around I started taking it later!


----------



## kcoennen

kel3639 said:


> Yes first round!! But I'm still bleeding from AF.. supposed to be like that?

My AF only ever lasts for 3 - 4 days, so it was gone by the time I started clomid on cd5. 

Chantel - Are you going to be using OPKs this month? If so, what day do you plan on starting them?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie,
I'm starting my OPK tests today! I started on cd 9 last time but thought it would be better to wait a day since my clomid was started a day late. I got my positive OPK reading on cd 14 last time.


----------



## kcoennen

I'm starting my OPKs today also. I'm so scared I'll miss it!! lol Is it true you should test between 2 - 6pm? So many people say different things. My dr told me to begin testing on day 14 until it's positive, but I'm going to begin early.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I haven't heard when the best time to test is. I know that you should be testing at the same time each day. Last month was the first time I started testing so i'm hoping that it will be pretty accurate again!


----------



## IluvRedskins

So, tomorrow should be the big day...hopefully when I take my test this afternoon I will get my surge! I should if the clomid did not effect when I should be O'ing! 

Did you ladies have a good weekend? My DH surprised me Friday night with a date to an area festival of lights! It was beautiful and sweet! He is really trying to take my mind off of TTC! We even went and played golf on Sunday after church! 

Hope you ladies are having a great Monday!


----------



## kcoennen

Did you get your surge today?? I didn't. I only tested this afternoon, and nothing. Today was cd12 for me. My dr said to not start testing until the 14, so I'm hoping there is still a chance. I just have a feeling that I will never see that smiley face!

What a fun date night you guys had!!!! I'm so jealous. I'm a HS cheer coach, so at the moment my nights are filled with basketball games and practices. Some night I hope to go out on a date!! 

How are things going with you Kel??


----------



## kel3639

Me right? sorry haven't checked here for a bit.

I'm taking my last clomid pill tomorrow and then its the waiting game for O day!! lol I'm so excited!!!


----------



## kel3639

kcoennen said:


> Did you get your surge today?? I didn't. I only tested this afternoon, and nothing. Today was cd12 for me. My dr said to not start testing until the 14, so I'm hoping there is still a chance. I just have a feeling that I will never see that smiley face!
> 
> What a fun date night you guys had!!!! I'm so jealous. I'm a HS cheer coach, so at the moment my nights are filled with basketball games and practices. Some night I hope to go out on a date!!
> 
> How are things going with you Kel??

I noticed your ticker. When are you due to test? what is your progesterone level now? Did clomid help you ovulate?


----------



## kcoennen

My progesterone level before clomid was 1.2. I have no clue what it is yet, I will get it tested next Friday. This Friday I get blood work done but I don't know what they're testing. It's day 16 tests. I began using OPKs yesterday and I'll use them until I get that positive. I pray it works!!


----------



## seeksugestion

hi ladies i have read ur thread and appreciating it. i have been prescribed clomid and then asked to do follicle study. i want to know why doctors prescribe clomid, when they are not sure i m ovulating or not. below is my brief description plzz plzz help.
Trying to conceive from 4 months and now im stressed. I am 27, with regular and normal periods.?
i went to doctor and he did pelvis ultrasound (abdominal) that is fine also. i m having good BMI AND HEMOGLOBIN. my hubby's reports are all right (except semen volume 1.5 ml). only sometime he have erection problem.
now doctor have prescribed me clomid for 5 days and Follicle study on 3 Cycle day (though i havent gone for a clomid and study yet as my hubby will be out of town this month).
I need help, guidance and support. Plzz share everything you know.

Additional Details
i am already using fertility calendar and also noting down my tempratures. my bbt curve is normal. i just wanna know wether u took any tests or medication other than these.

doctor havent done any harmone test or trans vaginal ultra sound. i am actually having negative thoughts bcoz i feel i m not dignosed properly. i had one tiny cyst (which is nuthing to worry as doctor say). should i change doctor? can u tell me, in what fertility problem doctor give clomid? what r sideeffects? is low semen volume is cause of delay?
plzz share all u know, i just want to relax as my hubby is out of town on this cycle, so no luck this month.


----------



## CandD

Hey guys!

Got a question:
When you have gone on Clomid, do your OBs do an ultra sound to see how many follicles your ovaries have produced? Or do they just measure progesterone at a later point in cycle to see if you ovulated? 
Reason why I ask:
I have just taken my first round of clomid on CD3-7 and went in to the Doc. yesterday (CD9) and she did an U/S. She saw 4 mature follicles (2 on each side). She told me to BD everyday until Sunday. I was just wondering what I could compare this to just as to see what the chances are. All the Doc. said in that regard was that I had a positive reaction to Clomid. I asked if they will detatch on their own... and she said they dont give a trigger shot to make you ovulate unless you do an IUI. 

Any ideas??
Cant wait til Christmas so I can Test!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

kcoennen said:


> Did you get your surge today?? I didn't. I only tested this afternoon, and nothing. Today was cd12 for me. My dr said to not start testing until the 14, so I'm hoping there is still a chance. I just have a feeling that I will never see that smiley face!
> 
> What a fun date night you guys had!!!! I'm so jealous. I'm a HS cheer coach, so at the moment my nights are filled with basketball games and practices. Some night I hope to go out on a date!!
> 
> How are things going with you Kel??

I didn't get my surge yet :( I'm hoping that I get it this afternoon but having taken the clomid a day late I'm afraid it will be later in the week :shrug: Hopefully you will get your surge today! Do you like your digital OPK? Right now I am only doing the ones where you have to look for two lines. I'm so worried that I might not O this time due to the clomid being off but I still have my FX'd that we will!

Being a HS cheer coach definately occupies a lot of time but I bet it is a lot of fun too! Maybe you and your DH will get to go out on a date soon or at least get a night or two once Christmas break comes around!


----------



## seeksugestion

well i have lots of question and need help ..as doctor prescribed me with clomid and ask to do ultrasound (abdominal) on CD3 to see the growth of follicle. i havent been for ultrasound niether i took clomid. 

i have question too. y doc gave me clomid when my cycles r regular and bbt is fine too. last month they did ultrasound to check my ovaries and found small cyst (but doc said nuthing to worry, as it will go on its own).

TTC from 4 months... 
age 27


----------



## jm823

Hi ladies I am on my first month of clomid and I did not have much side affects just a couple days of headaches. I believe I di O this month but have to wait to get bw done saturday... Good luck to you ladies


----------



## IluvRedskins

seeksugestion said:


> hi ladies i have read ur thread and appreciating it. i have been prescribed clomid and then asked to do follicle study. i want to know why doctors prescribe clomid, when they are not sure i m ovulating or not. below is my brief description plzz plzz help.
> Trying to conceive from 4 months and now im stressed. I am 27, with regular and normal periods.?
> i went to doctor and he did pelvis ultrasound (abdominal) that is fine also. i m having good BMI AND HEMOGLOBIN. my hubby's reports are all right (except semen volume 1.5 ml). only sometime he have erection problem.
> now doctor have prescribed me clomid for 5 days and Follicle study on 3 Cycle day (though i havent gone for a clomid and study yet as my hubby will be out of town this month).
> I need help, guidance and support. Plzz share everything you know.
> 
> Additional Details
> i am already using fertility calendar and also noting down my tempratures. my bbt curve is normal. i just wanna know wether u took any tests or medication other than these.
> 
> doctor havent done any harmone test or trans vaginal ultra sound. i am actually having negative thoughts bcoz i feel i m not dignosed properly. i had one tiny cyst (which is nuthing to worry as doctor say). should i change doctor? can u tell me, in what fertility problem doctor give clomid? what r sideeffects? is low semen volume is cause of delay?
> plzz share all u know, i just want to relax as my hubby is out of town on this cycle, so no luck this month.

I have not had any tests done at all! My doctor had to start me on Provera twice because AF never showed up :( He realized that I was not ovulating on my own and said that the Clomid would give about an 80% better chance of ovulating! My doctor did do some labs on CD 21 during my first round of clomid and my progesterne level came back at 6.5. He said it was a good number and that I did ovulate. After looking on here I didn't seem to think it was that great of a number but I don't have the MD behind my name either! 
I wish I could be of more help!

Baby Dust to you all!
:dust:


----------



## IluvRedskins

CandD said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Got a question:
> When you have gone on Clomid, do your OBs do an ultra sound to see how many follicles your ovaries have produced? Or do they just measure progesterone at a later point in cycle to see if you ovulated?
> Reason why I ask:
> I have just taken my first round of clomid on CD3-7 and went in to the Doc. yesterday (CD9) and she did an U/S. She saw 4 mature follicles (2 on each side). She told me to BD everyday until Sunday. I was just wondering what I could compare this to just as to see what the chances are. All the Doc. said in that regard was that I had a positive reaction to Clomid. I asked if they will detatch on their own... and she said they dont give a trigger shot to make you ovulate unless you do an IUI.
> 
> Any ideas??
> Cant wait til Christmas so I can Test!!!

It sounds like your doctor is being very thorough on wanting to do the u/s. As I told seeksugestions, the only thing my doctor has done is labs on CD 21 of my first round of clomid! I wish I could be of more help!
Baby Dust to you all!
:dust:


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Girls,
If you're still looking for a Clomid buddy, i'm a little late with the Clomid start compared to the rest of you, but I start today, 50mg on CD5. This will be my first time with Clomid. I also came off of BCP in May, after being on it for 10 solid years. My cycles were very erratic, and I had a lot of spotting with every cycle, although I was convinced I was ovulating based on BBT. Last month I had a 60 day cycle (pretty sure no O there), and had to bring on AF with some progesterone supplements. My doc did a full blood workup to see if i had PCOS, but everything came back ok, but my progesterone was a little on the lower side. 

I'm going to take my Clomid at night, to try to hide some of the side effects. How were the side effects for you girls? Good luck with your OPK testing, and I hope December is the month for all of us to get our :bfp:


----------



## kcoennen

Chloe597 said:


> Hi Girls,
> If you're still looking for a Clomid buddy, i'm a little late with the Clomid start compared to the rest of you, but I start today, 50mg on CD5. This will be my first time with Clomid. I also came off of BCP in May, after being on it for 10 solid years. My cycles were very erratic, and I had a lot of spotting with every cycle, although I was convinced I was ovulating based on BBT. Last month I had a 60 day cycle (pretty sure no O there), and had to bring on AF with some progesterone supplements. My doc did a full blood workup to see if i had PCOS, but everything came back ok, but my progesterone was a little on the lower side.
> 
> I'm going to take my Clomid at night, to try to hide some of the side effects. How were the side effects for you girls? Good luck with your OPK testing, and I hope December is the month for all of us to get our :bfp:

Welcome! :hi: I took my Clomid in the morning without any problems. I didn't have any side effects at all. The only difference I am having is I am having ovulation pain (YAY!!!) today. Good luck! I'm glad you joined us!


----------



## kcoennen

Guess what..... I GOT A SMILEY FACE TODAY!!!!! I thought I would never see that smiley face. I attached a picture below. I am so happy!! I have been having sharp pains on the left and right sides, so I'm guessing that is ovulation pain. Also, TMI, I have so much CM going on. Honestly, today I was like "woah what's going on" and had to run to the bathroom. Crazy! But so happy to finally be experiencing it. 

Chantel did you get your surge yet?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0254.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kel3639

kcoennen said:


> Guess what..... I GOT A SMILEY FACE TODAY!!!!! I thought I would never see that smiley face. I attached a picture below. I am so happy!! I have been having sharp pains on the left and right sides, so I'm guessing that is ovulation pain. Also, TMI, I have so much CM going on. Honestly, today I was like "woah what's going on" and had to run to the bathroom. Crazy! But so happy to finally be experiencing it.
> 
> Chantel did you get your surge yet?

I'm doing the exact dose and dates of clomid! according to my Ovacue I will be ovulating on saturday! CD 14. I thought that was interesting lol! also doing opks


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie, I haven't gotten my surge yet! I'm afraid that I might have missed it with the OPK's b/c I have not been able to test at the same time everyday! I think that I am or have O'd because I'm having a lot of pains and the CM is definately more than I am used to! DH and I have been BD every other day, so hopefully we caught the egg! :)

Welcome and baby dust to all of you who have joined us! FYI I have not had any side effects that I have noticed :) DH might say that I have been a little more moody than normal but who knows :)


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel, I'm with you on that CM. I am so not used to this! I am still having sharp pains today, so this is 2 days in a row I have had them. But I am SO happy to be having them. No complaints about being in pain!! lol 

Kel, that's so funny we're on the same exact schedule! Chantel is about a day ahead of us, so maybe this will be our lucky month and we can all be bump buddies!!


----------



## kcoennen

Oh - and I'm sure you just missed your surge since you weren't able to test at the same time. But hopefully you caught it by bding! I'm scared I missed my big chance, because we BD'ed on Sunday, but then not again until yesterday (Wednesday) when I got the +OPK. Of course we'll do it again tonight.


----------



## kel3639

can ya'll describe your O pain? I think that's what I had today.... kind of like throbbing then release then again almost like contractions?


----------



## kcoennen

kel3639 said:


> can ya'll describe your O pain? I think that's what I had today.... kind of like throbbing then release then again almost like contractions?

Mine really aren't throbbing. It's like a super sharp pain, I can actually pinpoint where it hurts. It was just on the right side, but now it's on the left side also. They're a couple inches below my belly button, to the right and left.


----------



## kel3639

hmm.. Idk then.. It's on my right too but kind of going to the left i think too


----------



## IluvRedskins

My O pains feel like sharp pains too! For the most part they have been on the left side but they have come and gone on the right side too! Today I'm having more twinging pain near my cervix...at least I think that's what it is...it's so different from anything else that I have felt before! 
Kellie, 
Thanks for all of the encouragement about the OPK test! .

I'm just praying that we all have caught the egg this month and will be bump buddies :)
I hope you ladies have a fabulous Friday!!!!


----------



## kel3639

IluvRedskins said:


> My O pains feel like sharp pains too! For the most part they have been on the left side but they have come and gone on the right side too! Today I'm having more twinging pain near my cervix...at least I think that's what it is...it's so different from anything else that I have felt before!
> Kellie,
> Thanks for all of the encouragement about the OPK test! .
> 
> I'm just praying that we all have caught the egg this month and will be bump buddies :)
> I hope you ladies have a fabulous Friday!!!!

Mine was something i never felt before too! and according to ovacue, I ovulated yesterday CD11 instead of saturday CD14!!


----------



## kel3639

wow now I'm having the same twinges on my left side!! wtf..


----------



## kcoennen

Today is the 3rd day that I am having pains... I've never had pains for this long before. I got blood work done today to get estradiol levels checked. I have no clue what that is lol I know it's just all in my head, but I am soooo tired. Tired enough to feel like I was falling asleep while my students were finishing a paper today! lol I feel like I could sleep until 2 tomorrow afternoon. Maybe I will :sleep: 

So what day do we all think we ovulated so we can keep track of DPO? I think I ovulated yesterday, since my OPK was + on Wednesday.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I know what you mean about being sooo tired... I've been lying in bed since 10 o'clock! I never got a dark OPK line but with all the twinges and pains I'm guessing I O'd yesterday too...we shall see! If I have a short 25 day cycle again AF should be due around the 18th. I'm going to try my best to hold off testing until around Christmas however I really want to know! I've kind of been in a "it's never gonna happen mood" today...I'm trying to stay positive but it's so hard when I see so many new mommies or people announcing they are pregnant. Sorry for the rant, hope you all have a great Saturday!


----------



## kcoennen

How is everyone doing today? We have a Christmas party tonight, and I decided I'm going to relax and actually enjoy myself. Not going to go crazy obviously, but just have fun.

My hubby made a comment this morning "Your boobs look bigger". Can that really happen being only 2 - 3 days past O? I think he has wishful thinking! lol


----------



## Chloe597

I'm so jealous of you all getting your + OPK's! I POAS every day for 35 days in October/November and have yet to see what a positive looks like. Took my last clomid last night, so hopefully in 5 days or so I can finally see what a + OPK looks like! 

On the plus side, I didn't notice any side effects. I was kinda hoping for some indication that my body knows it is being medicated, but I guess I'll take the no side effects instead and hope that it works for me.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie, 
I hope your Christmas party went well. We had one at my mom's house this weekend. Besides the obvious question of "when are you and tony going to have a baby?" I think it went really good. I started removing myself from those conversations and hung out with my cousins who are still to young to have a baby or those who have no desire to have one right now!My boobs are starting to get big again too! Apparently now that I'm actually ovulating things really change! 

Chloe597, 
I never got a +OPK this time but I had so much cramping last week that I know I O'd :) 

AFM - I'm really trying my best not to symptom spot BUT I have not stopped cramping since last Wendesday! I guess though that I wouldn't really call it cramps since about Saturday, it's been a lot of pressure and a few twinges...any ideas????

Hope you ladies have a WONDERFUL Monday!!!! Right now I'm counting the school days down until Christmas break! Only 5 1/2 to go!!! 1:00 pm Tuesday CANNOT come soon enough!!!!! 

:dust:


----------



## kcoennen

Chloe597 said:


> I'm so jealous of you all getting your + OPK's! I POAS every day for 35 days in October/November and have yet to see what a positive looks like. Took my last clomid last night, so hopefully in 5 days or so I can finally see what a + OPK looks like!
> 
> On the plus side, I didn't notice any side effects. I was kinda hoping for some indication that my body knows it is being medicated, but I guess I'll take the no side effects instead and hope that it works for me.

I never had a +OPK until I took Clomid. It's such an awesome feeling to see the +!!! I didn't have any side effects on Clomid either, except for when I ovulated. Then I got some major pains, but I wasn't complaining!! I get my blood work this Friday to see what my progesterone level is.


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel, It did go well. It was good to relax for once. I was bad and I drank, but I read before that the baby doesn't get any blood supply from the mom until 2 months into it, so I thought a few wouldn't hurt. Yes, my boobs are still a lot bigger, and I'm super tired. But, I keep telling myself to calm it down with the symptom spotting, bc I don't expect the first month of Clomid to work. It would be too good to be true! 

We're done with school on Friday at 1:30. :happydance: I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie, 
I'm so jealous that you all get out on Friday! We have to get our 90 days in and even though we started August 10th we still don't get out until Dec. 20th :( I haven't asked but what subject do you teach? I'm glad you got to relax a little this weekend. We have another busy weekend ahead of us! We have my DH's dad's side of the family get together and then we have to drive 2 1/2 hours to go to my dad's get together in SC. 

So, my DH and I went to Wal-Mart this evening to do a little Christmas shopping and I found myself ready to just burst into tears. I looked at my DH and said can we just grab the bread and water and leave! I am not a very weepy person, so I'm not sure what came over me. When we got to the car, I was perfectly fine! I'm still having a lot of pressure, almost like AF cramps but still very different. We were also watching tv when we got home from Wal-Mart and I had the worst pinching feeling in my cervix. I'm not sure what that means either! I'm really, really trying not to get my hopes up because I was so disappointed the past few times that I have had AF show up.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey ladies. Just stalking a bit. :blush: I hope to start Clomid soon. Ayways, just reading through the thread and love hearing about early and/or first time O dates!! I can't wait to see a positive OPK someday before cd30 one of these cycles! Hope you girls get your BFPs soon! :hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

IluvRedskins said:


> Kellie,
> I'm so jealous that you all get out on Friday! We have to get our 90 days in and even though we started August 10th we still don't get out until Dec. 20th :( I haven't asked but what subject do you teach? I'm glad you got to relax a little this weekend. We have another busy weekend ahead of us! We have my DH's dad's side of the family get together and then we have to drive 2 1/2 hours to go to my dad's get together in SC.
> 
> So, my DH and I went to Wal-Mart this evening to do a little Christmas shopping and I found myself ready to just burst into tears. I looked at my DH and said can we just grab the bread and water and leave! I am not a very weepy person, so I'm not sure what came over me. When we got to the car, I was perfectly fine! I'm still having a lot of pressure, almost like AF cramps but still very different. We were also watching tv when we got home from Wal-Mart and I had the worst pinching feeling in my cervix. I'm not sure what that means either! I'm really, really trying not to get my hopes up because I was so disappointed the past few times that I have had AF show up.

I don't want to get my hopes up either for you, but gosh those symptoms sound great!!!!! I'm so excited for you to just be having them!!! lol I have some cramps today, and the first thing I thought was, oh great, here comes AF early.... it sure does feel like it's on the way. 

I teach 5th grade. We didn't start school until after Labor Day, but we don't get out until the middle of June... I would rather start earlier and be done earlier, rather than go so late. What grade do you teach?


----------



## kcoennen

Lisa92881 said:


> Hey ladies. Just stalking a bit. :blush: I hope to start Clomid soon. Ayways, just reading through the thread and love hearing about early and/or first time O dates!! I can't wait to see a positive OPK someday before cd30 one of these cycles! Hope you girls get your BFPs soon! :hugs:

Welcome! :hi: Please join us! Are you on clomid?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Welcome Lisa92881!

I teach 4th and 5th grade special education. We go back really early and depending on the weather we may not get out until the middle of June! Last year we missed 22 days! Right now we should get out may 11th, so I'm saying NO snow days please!

So for about the past two hours I have felt completely nauseous. That ones pretty new and definitely different! I've decided that I'm just going to lay on the couch and do nothing this afternoon! 

When are you all going to start testing? I haven't decided yet...


----------



## kcoennen

Ok, that's crazy you said the past few hours you have been nauseous. I was starving at lunch... like wanted to eat 3 lunches, and almost did!!! lol Then my stomach started hurting really bad, and thought it must be the ice cream I had with lunch. Well at dinner, the salad sounded totally gross to me and could only eat 3 bites. We had chicken wraps and mac n cheese, which normally, I could eat a whole box of it. Not tonight. I didn't even eat half of the wrap and only a few spoonfuls of mac n cheese. I was so not hungry and thought I was going to just have everything come back up. My hubby even asked if I had the flu bc he knows how much I love mac n cheese. Something is up! Maybe I just have the stomach bug that's going around at school. 

May 11??? Really?????? I can't even imagine that! We're just ending our SOL testing at that point.


----------



## IluvRedskins

We actually have the bug going around school and that was my initial reaction too! We ended up just having Wendy's tonight because I didn't want the house to smell like anything and I might now have wanted to do dishes! Wendy's was okay, until I was finished. I personally feel that throwing up is about the closest thing to death and after we ate I think I would have welcomed it! I felt so awful that I finally had to lay down on the couch and take a nap. Right now I don't feel quite so bad! We shall see!

We always have really early dates set for the end of school. For the past three years, we have been scheduled to get out around the middle of May. The earliest I remember getting out in three years has been about June 10th! We have learned that we can only go to the middle of June due to regional summer school! Most years I am usually praying for snow days but this year I just want so delays and early releases because I am hoping that we will be expecting and that I will want lots and lots of rest  

I go tomorrow at 10 for my blood work to see where my progestrone levels are. I should know something on Thursday morning! Praying that we ovulated again this month! Hope you have a great Wednesday!


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen - Thanks for the welcome! :hugs: Not on Clomid yet. Finger and toes crossed that I will be after my dr appt tomorrow!! My abbreviated story -- I've been TTC since last October, only had 6 cycles since then. Dr talked about starting me on Clomid a few months back so she had me get an HSG, which found polyps. Had a hysteroscopy and d&c 12/2 to get the polyps out. My appt tomorrow is a follow-up, but hopefully more will come of it!!

IluvRedskins - Looks like we are in the same field, I'm an SLP! :hi:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Lisa92881 said:


> kcoennen - Thanks for the welcome! :hugs: Not on Clomid yet. Finger and toes crossed that I will be after my dr appt tomorrow!! My abbreviated story -- I've been TTC since last October, only had 6 cycles since then. Dr talked about starting me on Clomid a few months back so she had me get an HSG, which found polyps. Had a hysteroscopy and d&c 12/2 to get the polyps out. My appt tomorrow is a follow-up, but hopefully more will come of it!!
> 
> IluvRedskins - Looks like we are in the same field, I'm an SLP! :hi:

Welcome! Glad to have you with us! It sounds like you have had an interesting past couple of months! Hope your dr appointment goes good! Keep us updated.

You both would probably agree that being in education is definitely not the easiest job to be in when everyone keeps telling you to just relax!!!


----------



## kcoennen

Ooh Chantel I hope your levels are up! I go Friday for that test and will know the results on Monday. I've never been so excited to get blood work done!

Yup, after gagging down my dinner, I took a nap. I laid down on the couch, and passed out around 8. At 10:00 I finally woke up and had to make myself get up or I would go right back to sleep. I'm not as nauseous anymore, but definitely don't feel like eating at all. And to top it off, my DH put a lovely picture of me sleeping with the dogs up on facebook. Love you too hunny!!! lol 

Lisa - Good luck at your appointment tomorrow! Let us know how it goes. I hope he puts you on something to help you out!! Clomid seems to be the first step most doctors take.


----------



## IluvRedskins

How is everyone today???

So far today I have not been nauseous!!! YAY!!! I absolutely hated being stuck by a needle today but I keep telling myself that it is all for a baby! I'm getting ready to get off work and do a little bit of Christmas shopping this evening with my mom (Bath and Body Works! Yay!!!). Then DH and I will head to church! Hope everyone is having a wonderful Wednesday!!! 

Lisa, 
How did your doctors appointment go?

Kellie, 
Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## kcoennen

I'm feeling much better today. So, this morning I was dying to POAS. Crazy I know. So I used an OPK just to make myself feel better. And what do you know.... the OPK turned into a very dark positive very quickley!!! WTH????? I have had no signs of O, because last week I got my +OPK on Wednesday and had the pains and everything. So what is going on with this???!?!?!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen - Do an HPT!! A positive OPK can mean you're preggo!

I got Clomid and start tonight!!! :wohoo: My dr is starting me on a low dose, only 25 mg since I do ovulate sometimes on my own. I hope it's strong enough, I've never heard of anyone taking less than 50 mg. What do you girls think??


----------



## kcoennen

I did a HPT this morning and it was negative. I'm only 7DPO so it's way early. 

Yay for being put on clomid!!! Hopefully you won't have too many side effects since your taking a low dose. I can't wait to hear if it helped your levels come up!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hmm. Do you temp?? I'm wondering if your body geared up to O but never did, and is trying again??


----------



## kcoennen

Yeah I try to lol... Here's my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35f180

What do you think?


----------



## Lisa92881

I would BD, it kind of looks like you just ovulated today or yesterday, by the huge temp spike. Your temps went up before, but not by much, and there weren't many previous temps to create a pre-o pattern. Weird though. I'm really not sure! Do you have a lot more OPKs laying around??


----------



## kcoennen

This is the first month I got a +OPK, so my temps the previous month are all over the place. Are you able to see October's month on that link?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Lisa, 
Yay for Clomid!!!!! I haven't heard of anyone taking less than 50 mg but I keep telling myself I'm not the one with the M.D. behind my name so I figure they know best :)

Kellie, 
Glad your feeling better! It's really weird that you got a + on and OPK...I have heard of people getting +OPK after they O'd and ending up preggers! I so hope thats true :)

I should know something by lunch tomorrow about my blood test! I will let everyone know! Hope that we will all be bump buddies very soon!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well my doctors office called with my blood work and I feel so defeated! My progesterone level was only 4.4. My doctor said that I did ovulate but he really doesn't feel like we conceived this month. He said that he would see me on the 28th but to still call when AF showed up. I have been crying for the past 15 minutes! Thank God it's my lunch break but now I have to go read another released SOL test to my kids...somedays I'm afraid that these may literally be the only babies I have! Please pray for me because I am hurting SO bad right now!


----------



## kcoennen

Oh Chantel - I cried reading this! I'm so sorry. At least you ovulated!! That's a plus! One day you will have your own babies. There is so much more they can try other than clomid. I know your day will be here soon!!! I was waiting all day for your update, and when I saw it, I couldn't even write back bc this website is blocked at my school. Keep your head up and try again next month!!! And I will be praying for you.


----------



## luvlabs

I just came across this site today and read this thread. Chantel - I completely understand!!! My DH and I have been TTC off and on for about 4 years. Last month we started the clomid/IUI process and today I started. :( It's so frustrating!!!!! Keep your chin up!! I can't remember who said it in the past posts but I HATE hearing that everything happens for a reason, relax and stay positive, blah blah blah!!!! 

I go in on Monday for my baseline ultrasound to check for cysts and then start the whole process over. I guess a good thought is that even though I feel devastated, we will be trying again in 2 weeks. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

IluvRedskins said:


> Well my doctors office called with my blood work and I feel so defeated! My progesterone level was only 4.4. My doctor said that I did ovulate but he really doesn't feel like we conceived this month. He said that he would see me on the 28th but to still call when AF showed up. I have been crying for the past 15 minutes! Thank God it's my lunch break but now I have to go read another released SOL test to my kids...somedays I'm afraid that these may literally be the only babies I have! Please pray for me because I am hurting SO bad right now!

Oh hun I'm so sorry. Huge :hugs:. This process so hard and emotionally draining, know that we are all here for you!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

kcoennen said:


> Oh Chantel - I cried reading this! I'm so sorry. At least you ovulated!! That's a plus! One day you will have your own babies. There is so much more they can try other than clomid. I know your day will be here soon!!! I was waiting all day for your update, and when I saw it, I couldn't even write back bc this website is blocked at my school. Keep your head up and try again next month!!! And I will be praying for you.

Thanks! You have been such a great person to talk to through this! After crying for most of the afternoon, I realized that I'm not completely out this month. I just keep telling myself that it will happen. DH keeps telling me to just have faith and pray and one day it will happen! Still praying that we will be bump buddies together soon!



luvlabs said:


> I just came across this site today and read this thread. Chantel - I completely understand!!! My DH and I have been TTC off and on for about 4 years. Last month we started the clomid/IUI process and today I started. :( It's so frustrating!!!!! Keep your chin up!! I can't remember who said it in the past posts but I HATE hearing that everything happens for a reason, relax and stay positive, blah blah blah!!!!
> 
> I go in on Monday for my baseline ultrasound to check for cysts and then start the whole process over. I guess a good thought is that even though I feel devastated, we will be trying again in 2 weeks. :)

I'm glad you joined us! Thanks for all of the encouragement. It is so difficult to watch everyone around become pregnant or have a baby when they didn't really want one or weren't trying for one! I hope your appointment on Monday goes good! 



Lisa92881 said:


> Oh hun I'm so sorry. Huge :hugs:. This process so hard and emotionally draining, know that we are all here for you!!

Thank you for the encouragement! 

I am so blessed to have all of you to help encourage me! I can talk to DH but I just don't think it hits him as hard as it does me! He did try to really cheer me up this afternoon, he took me on a date out to eat and the surprised me with Just Dance 3 for the Wii...great stress releiver and a great workout :thumbup: I have decided that I do need to get myself in shape before we have a baby. Therefore, I'm going to start training for a 5k in April (whether I run it or walk it will depend on our "situation"). I want to lose at least 30 pounds. My doctor told me that I wasn't that bad but I think that if I could go from 160 to 130 I would feel a lot better about my self. We shall see...probably won't do to go until after Christmas...so Dec. 26 look out! I'm going to start losing some major weight!
Hope you all have a happy Friday!

Kellie, 
Enjoy your last day of school for the semester!!!


----------



## SKP

I have to wait until the 20th, test for pregnancy if not i go on progesterone then start clomid 50 mg.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Welcome SKP! 

Kellie, 
I hope that your blood work goes good today! I'm still very jealous that today is your last day!!!  

So I realized last night that I really shouldn't give up just yet on this cycle. My doctor started my clomid late so maybe my 21 day bloods were not a very acurate assessment. I won't know unti the :witch: shows her face, which if my cycle is still only 25 days like last time would be this Sunday! Still praying that we all get our :bfp: this cycle and if not that we get them really soon!


----------



## kcoennen

Today (Friday) was day 3 of having a +OPK. What is going on with that???? I'll have my results back on Monday from my blood work. Yes, it was my last day today, and I am so happy!!! DH goes Tuesday for his SA. Lucky him!! lol


----------



## uwa_amanda

I have been on clomid since September. Nothing yet...hoping for a BFP but it's not looking good for this month. I go back to my doc on the 27th and he's probably going to up my dosage to 100 mg! I dread that since the side effects have been rough for me. Pray for me...:thumbup:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie, 
Maybe you are going to end up getting your :bfp: this week! :) I hope your blood work comes back MUCH better than mine did! AFM, AF should arrive tomorrow if I have the same 25 day cycle like I did last month...my cycles have been so crazy since I came off of BCP that I'm not quite sure when it should show up! I'm still praying that she won't show up and that I too will get my :bfp:

uwa_amanda, 
Welcome! I'll definately be praying for you! This is only my 2nd cycle and I feel like I'm about to lose my mind! Hang in there!


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel, I hope AF doesn't show up tomorrow!!! Since I wont be at school (hehehe), I'll be checking this all day for updates! I'm hoping my levels come back on Monday way high, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I just can't wait for them to call so I can ask about all these +OPKs I am getting.

Amanda - Welcome! Have you been on 50mg since September? I hope this month is it for you! What symptoms have you been having with clomid?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey girls - Anyone have pinching type feelings in their ovaries, after only 3 pills?? Or am I completely losing my mind?! :wacko:

Welcome Amanda!!

Chantel - Hope you get a BFP instead of AF!

kcoennen - WHat's your real name? LOL. Hooray for being on vaca! My last day of school is Tuesday, and we are off until the 3rd. Gotta love working in a school! :thumbup:


----------



## uwa_amanda

kcoennen said:


> Chantel, I hope AF doesn't show up tomorrow!!! Since I wont be at school (hehehe), I'll be checking this all day for updates! I'm hoping my levels come back on Monday way high, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I just can't wait for them to call so I can ask about all these +OPKs I am getting.
> 
> Amanda - Welcome! Have you been on 50mg since September? I hope this month is it for you! What symptoms have you been having with clomid?

Hey...My doctor started me with Provera to regulate my periods since I have never been regular except when I was on BC for a little while. Stopped taking BC 6 years ago after DH and I got married. Doc decided to put me on Clomid in Sept and I have been on 50 mg since. My doctor is probably going to up it to 100 mg on the 27th of this month. The symptoms that have been bugging me the most are hot flashes, crying at the drop of a hat, moodiness (I'm so sorry DH!), BBs hurting bad (worse than my period), and fatigue. Hopefully they won't be bad for you!

I actually went out and bought an OPK today. I have used them before all this started but I figured the meds would have worked by now.


----------



## Northeastttc

im also on clomid too:) CD8, 2nd month of clomid, 100mg :). lets hope clomid works for us all soon x


----------



## kcoennen

Lisa - I had crampy type feelings the week I was taking clomid. And my name is Kellie :hi:

Amanda - I had a lot of those symptoms too but not that bad. They went away after the first week. Now my body is just playing games on me! :growlmad:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh really? So maybe it's not my imagination, just my ovaries waking up and getting ready to get to work! :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie, 
I saw your posts in the Dec. testing thread! I am sooooo praying you get your BFP!!! Your symptoms sound pretty good :) Can't wait to hear about your blood test. 

Welcome Northeastttc!

Lisa, I also had a LOT of twinges!

AFM - AF has not showed up yet :) I'm still trying not to get my hopes up! I'm going to start testing on Wednesday or Thursday...FX'ed crossed that we all get our BFPs!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh wow you ladies are really giving me hope that I'm going to ovulate!! :happydance: So excited at the thought. Every other night BD begins on Tuesday!


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel - Oh my goodness I have been so sick and nauseous today! My husband is all excited that it might be morning sickness. I told him I think it's too early for that, but he still didn't let me lift heavy things or use the cleaning supplies while we cleaned. He has his hopes up more than I do! I was so tired that I slept for 2 hours while he made dinner. However, I do have AF crampy feelings going on, and it really feels like it's on the way. I usually have a 33 day cycle without ovulating, so I'm not sure what I will have this month if I truly in fact ovulated. Today is cd25. The OPK had a slight 2nd line today, not as dark as it has been. But it's also been 5 days that a line has been showing up! So how are you feeling Chantel?? 

Lisa - good luck! Are you using a digi OPK? Let us know when you get that positive!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ooh your symptoms sound promising!! No I don't use digi opks I use wondfo, I used the digis one cycle but it's too expensive with my long and irregular cycles. The wondfos give nice clear positives, and last month coincided with my temps, so I know they work for me! Cant wait to start POAS tomorrow!!


----------



## kcoennen

I used wondfos as well, until my dr told me to get a digi. I used the wondfos in the morning and afternoon, and the digi just in the afternoon. The digi actually showed the smiley face before the I got a true positive on the wondfos. But I liked having both to rely on. The wondfos still show as a +OPK now, but the digi doesn't. Strange! When are you going to begin testing? Or have you already?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hehe, I edited my last post to add the last sentence...I'll start testing tomorrow cd 10!!


----------



## kcoennen

Oh - have fun at school tomorrow!!! hehehe :rofl:


----------



## SKP

12dpo with internet cheapie, neg. still early. Now just browning cm


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie, 
My AF has not showed up yet!!!! I'm doing my best not to get to excited but starting late last night my bbs became SOOOO sore! I noticed this morning that I have little bumps (I gues they are the Montgomery Tubercles?) coming up around the nipple! Does any one know if that is an early sign? Last month I had a 25 day cycle, so now I'm a day late or my luteal phase is actually lengthening!!! I figure since I'm only about 11 dpo I will wait until Wednesday to start testing :) Anywho, I really wish I was at hope because my bbs are still hurting me! Patiently waiting for 3:30 to get here so I can go home and get into some loose clothes! 

Kellie, 
I can't wait to hear what the doctor says today!!!!!!!!!!

SKP, 
I just noticed that your signature shows that you have low thyroid. I have had three thyroid tests ran since August and mine is all over the place. My endocrinologist finally said that since I have such a high thyroid peroxidase level (which means that my antibodies are fighting my immune system to break it down) that they want to continue testing me every other month until I get pregnant. He even said that b/c it has ranged so much that if my levels go over 2 they will put me on medicine :(


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel, 
I have read that Montgomery Tubercles is an early symptom! Oh I have everything cross for you that AF doesn't arrive. I took an HPT this morning but it came back negative. I'm only 11 DPO but I already feel like I'm out. Still waiting for the doctor to call. They usually call before 11am. Watch today it will be the day they are running behind! 

Did clomid make your cycles shorter? Or did they stay the same? I usually have 33 day cycles, so I'm not sure what this month will be like bc of clomid. 

I hope 3:30 comes fast for you!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey, 
Don't count yourself out until the :witch: shows up! I feel like a keep running to the bathroom to see if AF has showed up! I'm such a wreck! I can't wait to hear your results! Fingers and toes crossed that we both have BFPs!!!


----------



## kcoennen

Ok, they called!!! The nurse said my levels are a 9.3! Wahoo!!! I told her about my crazy OPKs, and the doctor got on to talk to me about it. She said it looks like I ovulated on cd14, and the +OPKs last week could be something else happening. She told me to take a test today (already did but BFN), and to test again in a few days. My hubby wants me to wait until Christmas day to test again. So, looks like if AF isn't here by then, then I'll be testing Christmas day. He thinks it will be an awesome Christmas present. He has his hopes up!!! The doctor then told me my progesterone levels are at a level 2 stage which are good. I never heard of that before. So fingers crossed!!!!! I'm just so happy that the clomid actually worked.


----------



## Chloe597

I'm excited for you girls!! I can't wait to see the results of your tests later this week. What a wonderful holiday present a BFP would be! 

I'm kinda bumming now. I am in the BD every other day phase right now (CD 17 for me, with Clomid on CD 5-9), but DH is having stomach problems so he can't :dohh: I haven't gotten a +OPK yet tho, so there is still hope that he will be better once that time comes. I've also been taking my temp and it hasn't increased yet. I am starting to get worried that I won't O this cycle. I know it's early, but my history of long cycles makes me very nervous. I've been feeling slightly crampy the last couple days, but thats the only symptom I've had so far. 

:dust:


----------



## IluvRedskins

I am so unbelievably happy for you!!!! I'm praying so hard that you get your BFP!!! Yay for Clomid working!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Chloe, 
I started cramping before I actually O'd so maybe that means you are about to get your + OPK!!!! Saying lots of prayers for you and especially for DH to start feeling better!


----------



## kcoennen

Thanks!!!!! Still not getting my hopes up. The dr said if this month didn't work, I need to call when my next cycle starts and she will call in another prescription for me. If AF doesn't show, I get hcg blood work done on Friday. This will be a fun couple of weeks bc we are leaving tomorrow to go back up to PA where our families are, so I'll be testing in secret and trying to hide everything. I'm not telling my mom anything bc she will call everyday wondering how it's all going and will worry me to death! lol I'd just rather her be surprised. 

I know what you mean about always running to the bathroom. It's so nervewrecking to think AF keeps starting. OOOhhh I'm praying for you!!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I know it is so hard not to get our hopes up but it is! I hope that you all have a safe trip to PA! I know how it feels not to tell anyone! I'm dying to POAS but have promised DH I would wait until Wed. or Thurs. I really want to tell my mom because she is a RN but I'm trying my best to not tell her that I'm late and all the other things that are going on!


----------



## kcoennen

Did you make it throughout the school day without being in total pain? The other night when mine were really sore, even a super loose shirt rubbing against them hurt. I couldn't imagine having to work and be dressed up all day! My dr told me to cancel DH's appointment tomorrow for his SA, but I'm going to make him do it anyways, just in case. I would like to know what his results are in case this month didn't work. I'm getting some major discomfort, just like what I get a few days before AF arrives. But, at least I know the clomid worked! That's one step in the right direction! 

Chloe - I also had cramping feelings before I O'ed. I hope it's a good sign for you!!!! I know how discouraging it gets when you don't get that + when you think it should be showing up.


----------



## kcoennen

How are you ladies doing tonight? TMI alert - I have a lot of cloudy/creamy/watery cm going on. Does anyone know if this is a good sign? It's creamy/cloudy looking but in a slippery watery form.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm doing good. Just did an OPK, negative of course. I don't know why I'm expecting miracles on cd10. :rofl:

I've heard that increased CM can be a good sign!! FX for you!!


----------



## kcoennen

HAHAHAHA Just keep doing them! You don't want to miss it!!!

Funny story.... DH just told me "You better be knocked up for all the burping you've been doing." Poor guy!!!! lol


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie, your story made me laugh so hard! I too have been very gassy lately! I did survive school and now only have half a day left!!! I'm trying to decide wether or not to test tomorrow, wheat do you ladies think? Oh yeah, I have had a lot of CM lately and still some pressure in my lower abdomen, it's not cramps though..very strange!


----------



## kcoennen

I would, but then again I always test! lol I'll be in the car for 7 hours tomorrow. We're leaving at 9, going to husband's SA appointment, and once he's done there, we'll be continuing on our way. I was just looking at my BBT chart, and it's not looking very good with the temps going down. I'm going to wake up at my normal work time tomorrow and test again. I hope my temp goes back up! If it goes down again I'll know AF is on her way.


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen said:


> I would, but then again I always test! lol I'll be in the car for 7 hours tomorrow. We're leaving at 9, going to husband's SA appointment, and once he's done there, we'll be continuing on our way. I was just looking at my BBT chart, and it's not looking very good with the temps going down. I'm going to wake up at my normal work time tomorrow and test again. I hope my temp goes back up! If it goes down again I'll know AF is on her way.

Going down but it's still above coverline, so who knows!! Stay positive!!


----------



## kcoennen

Do you check your cervix at all? I saw on another thread someone comment how they could barely feel theirs, and it's supposed to drop down before your AF starts. I was curious and checked mine, and I could barely touch it. Yes I need to stop reading into signs.... but when the house is totally clean for once and there is no work, what else is there to do??? lol


----------



## Lisa92881

:rofl: No, I don't check mine. I've tried and it totally freaks me out. :blush: :haha:


----------



## kcoennen

Hahaha yeah, I had no clue what I was looking/feeling for. I starting laughing and my husband is yelling from the other room what the hell am I laughing at in the bathroom. I told him and he didn't know what to say. I told him not to ask what I'm laughing about in the bathroom if he doesn't want to know!:xmas13:

Maybe it's a good thing I have a 7 hour drive tomorrow! lol It will keep me busy


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hehe! I was totally going to ask if you all check your cervix! I haven't yet! Kellie, I looked at your chart but I couldn't tell you anything about it :haha: I don't temp so it's like looking at a really hard math problem! :shrug: 

I hope you all have a very safe trip! Keep us updated as much as you can but do try and relax!!!!


----------



## Chloe597

I tried to check my cervix once but had no idea what i was feeling for, so i gave up. :shrug:

Today is day 9 after clomid, still no + OPK. Frustrating! 

When are you girls testing? Your symptoms sound so promising! 

DH is still under the weather, so no BD for me :cry: On the plus side, its almost christmas :) yay for good food, good friends, and good presents :xmas12:


----------



## kcoennen

Chloe, tell your hubby to suck it up! Lol I didn't o til cd 14, and some don't o til day 19 on clomid. You still have plenty of days!! I tested yesterday but still bfn. My temperature did go back up today! I don't understand charting so I really have no clue what's going on.

Chantel how are things with you? My husband is currently in the ivf place doing his SA. Hehe then were back on the road again. Enjoy your Christmas break!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay for temps rising again!!!! AF has still not came!!! :dance: I decided not to test this morning but I think I will test tomorrow! FX'd crossed that we all have BFPs in a couple of weeks!


----------



## kcoennen

AF stay away!!!!! I brought two tests with me so I think I will probably test without hubby knowing. I can't wait til Sunday! But I was thinking, what if its not implanting til now? I read last night it can implant cd12/13. That's crazy! I just want to know so I know if its safe to have some drinks or not. Were going to the Steelers game Saturday, so I need to know!


----------



## LemonTea

Hey ladies! I also started Clomid for the first time this month (although it looks like a few of you are further along than I am). The RE put me on 100mg cd3-7, and I'm now on CD11. The plan is to try having sex every other day at least until the end of next week. It looks like I'll probably O sometime at the end of the week or this weekend, which is bad timing since starting Thursday, we'll be traveling (and staying with family) for the holidays. DH is quite certain this will not pose a problem, but I'm still not convinced.


----------



## kcoennen

Welcome lemontea! I hope your able to get some private time in with the dh while out of town! Good luck!!


----------



## kcoennen

Well ladies, my back is killing me and I have had some major pinching going on. It was quite uncomfortable car ride! How are you all doing?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Welcome Lemontea!!

kellie,
Maybe those are good signs!! I bet your ride today was a lot of fun with all of those symptoms! When will you all know about DH SA?

AFM, I'm still waiting, either for a BFP or AF...preferably the first :thumbup:
The wait is killing me though!


----------



## kcoennen

I hope you get your BFP! BFP! BFP! AF stay away! are you testing in the morning? They said it can take up to a week so hopefully by next Tuesday. Are you still having any symptoms?


----------



## IluvRedskins

My boobs are still hurting, had, some heartburn this afternoon(can it start this early?), and I'm very gassy (sorry if TMI) I think I will test tomorrow morning... How about you?


----------



## kcoennen

Boobs really hurt. I have to hold them when running down stairs! Lol still very burpy, tired. If I'm not pregnant, I hate to see the symptoms when I am!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I know what you mean!! When are you going to start testing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hope you girls get good news soon!!


----------



## kcoennen

DH said not to test again til Christmas, but I think I am going to test tomorrow, and if nothing, Friday morning too.


----------



## kcoennen

I tested this morning, and it was a BFf-ingN. I feel so discouraged. I have a feeling AF is on her way, and if it is, I just wish it would start already so I can get onto cycle#2 of Clomid!!! Either a BFP or AF... something come! I'm ready to start the next cycle. Now that I know Clomid is working, we'll BD so much more, no matter what is going on. And I was thinking, maybe it's Clomid making me have all these symptoms and playing tricks on me. Ahhhhh I'm just so discouraged and impatient!! 

Chantel did you test this morning??


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm sorry!!!I know what you mean though I wish AF would start or that a bfp would show up. Since late last night I've been feeling out so idid not test this morning...today is CD 29. So 28 days is normal.... Maybe We'll have some luck tomorrow!


----------



## kcoennen

OOoohhhh crossing everything for you!!! I'm a day behind you... day 28. Usually my cycles are 33 days long without ovulating, so I don't know what it will be like when I ovulate. My dr seems to think it will stay the same, but if I did ovulate on cd14, that would be 19 days from O to AF. Seems a little too long! I told Chris (my DH) that I was getting crampy and started to tear up. He realized what that meant, and said it's ok, it happens, we have next month. The only good thing would be the baby would be due at the end of Sept, not the end of Aug, which is better so at least I could be there for the first day of school!! lol


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry to hear about the BFN. I have heard of some women not getting their BFP until 16 DPO, so there is still some hope! I know what you mean about just wanting something to happen. 

DH was finally feeling better last night, so we were able to BD. My temp still hasn't spiked, and today is CD19:shrug: I have always been a late O'er but in oct and nov, i didnt O at all. I had some pains where I think my ovaries are last night, but still no +OPK either. So confusing! I've got 5 days off starting thursday, so hopefully it will happen then, and I will have plenty of time to BD without being tired or needing to get to bed early for work!

GL to all!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Good luck Chloe! Well, I talked to my doctors office today and they said that it may take up to a week or longer after my expected period to get a BFP! I think I will wait to test til Friday and then again on Saturday and Sunday! I have everything crossed for all of us to get our BFPs!!!!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Starting yonder if AF is coming or if I'm having more symptoms...my lower back is killing me and I've had a horrible headache all day...


----------



## LemonTea

Forgive me folks &#8211; I don&#8217;t know everyone&#8217;s name yet!


Kcoennen &#8211; Thanks for the welcome! Sorry to hear about your BFN, but I&#8217;ve got my fingers crossed that you&#8217;ll get one of those First-Month-on-Clomid BFPS in the next few days. (Heck, I want one of those too!) By the way, I am seriously burpy this month. I can&#8217;t tell if it&#8217;s the Clomid (because I think it all started a couple days before I started taking it) or if it&#8217;s one of the other random pills and things I&#8217;m taking to try to get pregnant, but it&#8217;s seriously getting out of hand!


IluvRedskins &#8211; Fingers crossed for a BFP for you also. What CD is this for you? see you have your progesterone measurements in your sig. Are you taking a progesterone supplement with Clomid this month? The reason I ask is that I ovulate regularly, but my luteal phases changes from month to month (and some months, even when it&#8217;s 14 days, I spot a lot for two or three days before hand). The RE gave me progesterone, but I was reading yesterday that Clomid alone can normalize a person&#8217;s luteal phase, so now I&#8217;m not sure if I should take the supplement or not. Leaning toward taking just in case, but I&#8217;m really curious as to how long my LP would be if I just did Clomid alone. Any else taking a progesterone supplement this month?


Chloe597 &#8211; Glad your guy is feeling better. I feel like I&#8217;m coming down with something today, and the timing could not be worse! I&#8217;ll take a cold a week before O week or a week after, but having one during the week of O really sucks! I hope you get a positive OPK soon. I&#8217;m on CD12 and still very faint OPKs, so not sure when to expect O.


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi ladies- I hope you don't mind but i've been reading your thread and would like to join. got AF today so I start my first round of 50 mg clomid on Christmas Eve. we took a TTC break for the past 2 cycles b/c I had the hsg which showed my left tube was blocked (it HURT!) and I had surgery on 12/8 to see if she could fix it...but she couldn't. i'm lucky that I have a doc who is really into charting (i've heard thats not always the case) so that when I showed her the 6 mos of charts I had she said she didn't think my temps were "spiky" enough and started the testing. i also have long cycles so i'm hoping the meds help with that.
when do you ladies take your pill and do you have to take it at the same time everyday?
does anyone else also use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor? this is my first month with that too.
have a great day ladies!


----------



## rdleela

Hi, ladies, I'd like to join you! Going to be starting cycle # 6 here shortly, and I've tried soy isoflavones 2 cycles now, and loved them, but my Dr. gave me Clomid, so now I'm going to do Clomid cd 5-9, whenever they might be coming up. 

I think soy worked for me (I got lots of EWCM and O was very obvious on them), but I had a progesterone issue, so this last cycle was progesterone, and just got BFN @ 15dpo, so I'm going off progesterone today and should get AF anytime.

So now that I got my short luteal phase taken care of, hopefully a cycle of Clomid/progesterone will do the trick!

I have been following this thread for a few days but not posting b/c I wasn't sure if I was even going to get a chance to try Clomid, so good luck to you ladies on some BFP's real soon!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Welcome mrsjennyg!! Well my cycles are still crazy! My last one on clomid was 25 days, and this one is on cd30 and still waiting....

Thanks lemontea! 

Well, I tested this morning and it was a BFN :( 

Oh well I'm not out till the :witch: shows! My doctor's office called back and decided to go ahead and write me another prescription for clomid... I personally want more answers...why isn't my progesterone levels going up, well going up and then going down on the second round....questions,, questions....


----------



## rdleela

IluvRedskins, why don't you try progesterone supplements? I just finished my first cycle on them, and although no BFP, extended my luteal phase by 5 days! Might be a question for your Dr.


----------



## LemonTea

mrsjennyg said:


> hi ladies- I hope you don't mind but i've been reading your thread and would like to join. got AF today so I start my first round of 50 mg clomid on Christmas Eve. we took a TTC break for the past 2 cycles b/c I had the hsg which showed my left tube was blocked (it HURT!) and I had surgery on 12/8 to see if she could fix it...but she couldn't. i'm lucky that I have a doc who is really into charting (i've heard thats not always the case) so that when I showed her the 6 mos of charts I had she said she didn't think my temps were "spiky" enough and started the testing. i also have long cycles so i'm hoping the meds help with that.
> when do you ladies take your pill and do you have to take it at the same time everyday?
> does anyone else also use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor? this is my first month with that too.
> have a great day ladies!

Welcome, Jenny! I'm sorry to hear about your HSG result. I just had the HSG done this past Friday -- not fun. Is the doctor going to try again to unblock the tube? This is my first month on Clomid. I ovulate regularly, but over the last 13 months of charting, I've had really erratic luteal phases. Sometimes 10 days or less, sometimes longer (but with several days of spotting). Since I ovulate regularly, the doctor started me on Clomid 100mg, taken cycle days 3 to 7. She also gave me a progesterone prescription to replace the cream I was using (still had a lot of spotting for a few days before my period with the over-the-counter cream last month so she thought I needed something stronger to lengthen my luteal phase). We'll see if it works. 



rdleela said:


> I think soy worked for me (I got lots of EWCM and O was very obvious on them), but I had a progesterone issue, so this last cycle was progesterone, and just got BFN @ 15dpo, so I'm going off progesterone today and should get AF anytime.
> 
> So now that I got my short luteal phase taken care of, hopefully a cycle of Clomid/progesterone will do the trick!

Welcome, rdleela! I'm glad to hear that the progesterone helped your luteal phase since I'm dealing with a weird one too (sometimes really short, sometimes long but with spotting)! What progesterone supplement were you taking?



IluvRedskins said:


> Well, I tested this morning and it was a BFN :(
> 
> Oh well I'm not out till the :witch: shows! My doctor's office called back and decided to go ahead and write me another prescription for clomid... I personally want more answers...why isn't my progesterone levels going up, well going up and then going down on the second round....questions,, questions....

Sorry to hear about your negative test. Hope you get some answers from your doctor soon.


----------



## kcoennen

Welcome to all the new ladies! I feel so out of the loop not being able to log in. I'm trying to peak in though on my phone! 

Still no AF yet here. Not sure what's going on. Just got to wait it out!

Chantel sorry about your bfn. This waiting sucks!


----------



## Chloe597

Hi girls!
I just took an OPK and this is as close to a positive as i have seen yet. Can you please take a look and let me know if you think it looks positive? (this is the first time i've ever tried to attach a picture, so hopefully it worked) Maybe its just wishful thinking.... In the picture it doesn't look as positive as it did in person, but i think the lines are as close together as i have ever seen them. CD 20 for me today. Really really want that +OPK. DH better be ready for a marathon session of BD just in case! :haha:

Sorry to hear about the BFN, chantel. Its still early tho, so there is hope!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## kcoennen

Chloe go have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcoennen

Ok ladies finally some good news. DH's SA results came back as normal!!!! Wahoo!!!!! The Dr said I'll have my baby soon! It's so good to hear her say that. My chart is still looking good so my hopes are beginning to go up!


----------



## Lisa92881

Chloe597 said:


> Hi girls!
> I just took an OPK and this is as close to a positive as i have seen yet. Can you please take a look and let me know if you think it looks positive? (this is the first time i've ever tried to attach a picture, so hopefully it worked) Maybe its just wishful thinking.... In the picture it doesn't look as positive as it did in person, but i think the lines are as close together as i have ever seen them. CD 20 for me today. Really really want that +OPK. DH better be ready for a marathon session of BD just in case! :haha:
> 
> Sorry to hear about the BFN, chantel. Its still early tho, so there is hope!

Woohoo!! If that's not positive, it's super close!! Go BD, and take another OPK soon!!


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen said:


> Ok ladies finally some good news. DH's SA results came back as normal!!!! Wahoo!!!!! The Dr said I'll have my baby soon! It's so good to hear her say that. My chart is still looking good so my hopes are beginning to go up!

Oh yay! What a relief!! :hugs: 

My hubby's results are a *little* low according to my doctor. Clearly the main issue with us is that I'm not ovulating, so we are working on that first and foremost. She referred us to urologist, but I said to her, "His results are not super low and concerning, right, or am I missing something?" and she agreed. So we are going to work on me popping out an egg, and not rush off to more testing and appointments just yet. Plus, we haven't combined insurances yet, and his sucks, so it would probably cost a ton! Mine's really good, so we'll wait until he can get on mine!

Did you get any numbers??


----------



## kcoennen

Not yet, I didn't have good reception so I'm going to call back tomorrow and get the numbers.


----------



## rdleela

LemonTea said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> I think soy worked for me (I got lots of EWCM and O was very obvious on them), but I had a progesterone issue, so this last cycle was progesterone, and just got BFN @ 15dpo, so I'm going off progesterone today and should get AF anytime.
> 
> So now that I got my short luteal phase taken care of, hopefully a cycle of Clomid/progesterone will do the trick!
> 
> Welcome, rdleela! I'm glad to hear that the progesterone helped your luteal phase since I'm dealing with a weird one too (sometimes really short, sometimes long but with spotting)! What progesterone supplement were you taking?Click to expand...

Prometrium 100mg 2x daily vaginally...have you ever taken progesterone? I haven't taken any today and haven't started spotting yet, but I heard it can take a day or two to get AF once I stop the progesterone. My second cycle of taking it will be SO much better, I'll know what to expect!


----------



## LemonTea

So, I never got a positive on my OPKs but it looks like I O'd sometime yesterday - got a sharp temp rise today. At first I didn't want to put too much weight on the temp (I'm sick, we're traveling, I didn't get anywhere near a full nights sleep), but my cervix was definitely the firmest it's been in the past week. I'll wait to see what my temps do tmrw, but I'm pretty sure I'm in the 2ww. Won't start progesterone until 3dpo according to fertility friend just to be safe!


----------



## mrsjennyg

LemonTea said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies- I hope you don't mind but i've been reading your thread and would like to join. got AF today so I start my first round of 50 mg clomid on Christmas Eve. we took a TTC break for the past 2 cycles b/c I had the hsg which showed my left tube was blocked (it HURT!) and I had surgery on 12/8 to see if she could fix it...but she couldn't. i'm lucky that I have a doc who is really into charting (i've heard thats not always the case) so that when I showed her the 6 mos of charts I had she said she didn't think my temps were "spiky" enough and started the testing. i also have long cycles so i'm hoping the meds help with that.
> when do you ladies take your pill and do you have to take it at the same time everyday?
> does anyone else also use the Clear Blue Fertility monitor? this is my first month with that too.
> have a great day ladies!
> 
> Welcome, Jenny! I'm sorry to hear about your HSG result. I just had the HSG done this past Friday -- not fun. Is the doctor going to try again to unblock the tube? This is my first month on Clomid. I ovulate regularly, but over the last 13 months of charting, I've had really erratic luteal phases. Sometimes 10 days or less, sometimes longer (but with several days of spotting). Since I ovulate regularly, the doctor started me on Clomid 100mg, taken cycle days 3 to 7. She also gave me a progesterone prescription to replace the cream I was using (still had a lot of spotting for a few days before my period with the over-the-counter cream last month so she thought I needed something stronger to lengthen my luteal phase). We'll see if it works.Click to expand...

thanks for the welcome! no, there is so chance of unblocking the tube- she literally said it was dead. I was born with a hernia and had surgery when I was 2 wks old and they went through the left side of my groin. my doctor said that its likely the tube was stuck in the hernia and never fully developed. she said the ovary on that side is nice and healthy but the tube is dead so any eggs that. one spits out doesn't go anywhere and is just reabsorbed. total bummer but i'm hoping the clomid helps my ovary on the good side produce some good eggs! I know two girls who conceived on their first round of clomid....but I also know 3 other girls who didn't have any success and moved on to other treatments.
do you know how to link my Fertility Friend ticker to my siggy? I can only get the clicky link, not the ticker =(
hopefully these meds do the trick for all of us!


----------



## mrsjennyg

LemonTea said:


> So, I never got a positive on my OPKs but it looks like I O'd sometime yesterday - got a sharp temp rise today. At first I didn't want to put too much weight on the temp (I'm sick, we're traveling, I didn't get anywhere near a full nights sleep), but my cervix was definitely the firmest it's been in the past week. I'll wait to see what my temps do tmrw, but I'm pretty sure I'm in the 2ww. Won't start progesterone until 3dpo according to fertility friend just to be safe!

when do you poas for your opk? when i first started using opks i never got the dark line- always got the fade in then fade out but my temps looked like i was ov (and FF said i was ov). next time i started the opks I would poas in the morning with 2MU (second morning urine) then I would poas when I got home from work at 5. I would catch my surge at the 5 pm time! I used so many ic's but I would always confirm with the CBE digi. 
hope this helps!


----------



## kcoennen

OMG OMG OMG!!! I just took my last internet cheapie and there was a faint second line!!!! I told my husband I wouldn't test again til Christmas but we have two large drinking days ahead of us so I had to. I'm going to convince him to test today or tomorrow so I know for sure. I'm shaking at a faint line!! Lol I cant believe it!!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Omg!!!! Yay!!! Can't wait for you to test again!!!!!


----------



## Chloe597

Omg, kellie!!! That is super exciting!!! how many dpo are you now?


----------



## kcoennen

I'm either 15 or 16 dpo. I just got my hcg blood work done, but I probably won't get that back til Tuesday. I told Chris I think I should test today. :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

kcoennen said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I just took my last internet cheapie and there was a faint second line!!!! I told my husband I wouldn't test again til Christmas but we have two large drinking days ahead of us so I had to. I'm going to convince him to test today or tomorrow so I know for sure. I'm shaking at a faint line!! Lol I cant believe it!!!!


congrats!! fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

so i just talked to my doctor and I'm not starting my first round of clomid at 50 mg.... I'm starting it at 100 mg!! AND because I said I wanted to take it at night she said to start tonight on cd2 so its in my system more for cd3... not gonna lie, kinda excited to get this show on the road!


----------



## kcoennen

:bfp::bfp::bfp: I GOT MY BFP!!!!! I showed my husband the beautiful two pink lines, and he goes "What's it mean? Are they supposed to be closer together??" So I told him, it means your going to be a daddy!! I had a dream last night that we told our parents the news on Christmas Day. We told them "We have another present for you but it didn't come in yet. It won't get here for about 8 months!" That's how we're going to tell them on Sunday. I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Once again, huge congrats!! So happy for you!!


----------



## kcoennen

Thank you Lisa!!! How's that clomid going????? Any side effects??

Chloe - I hope your hubby is feeling well enough to BD a lot!!!!!!!! 

Chantel - How are things with you??? Any update????


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie!!!! I'm sooooooooo happy for you and Chris!!!! You have to keep me updated throughout your pregnancy!!!!

Afm, I'm still waiting. I bought a few more tests today so I might test tomorrow.


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel - There is still a chance!!!!!!!!! PLEASE go buy some tests tomorrow!! And I will be sticking with this thread until you all get your BFPs!!!!!!!

The strange thing is, it stills feels like AF could start at any minute!!!!! I guess I won't truly believe it until I get the blood test results back.


----------



## mrsjennyg

kcoennen said:


> Chantel - There is still a chance!!!!!!!!! PLEASE go buy some tests tomorrow!! And I will be sticking with this thread until you all get your BFPs!!!!!!!
> 
> The strange thing is, it stills feels like AF could start at any minute!!!!! I guess I won't truly believe it until I get the blood test results back.

kellie congrats! that's so awesome! happy and healthy 9 mos!


----------



## kcoennen

Merry Christmas buddies!!! How is everyone doing????


----------



## IluvRedskins

Merry Christmas!!! Hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas! 

Kellie, how are you feeling? 

AFM, I have not got up the courage to test yet. Just don't want to see a bfn. Might test tomorrow... I'm on cd 32 today so maybe...


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel how many days does that make you late? I am crampy I guess, not sure how to explain it lol. Certain foods make me extremely nauseous like buffalo chicken dip. I am also very tired and bloated. We told our families today which was so much fun. We didn't want to tell everyone so soon, but the next time we would see them is in June and we wanted to tell all them in person. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Merry Christmas girls!! We had a long and busy day, and just got home and I went to the bathroom and what did I see but a tiny bit of EWCM in my undies!! :happydance: Im so excited that the Clomid might be working!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm 8 days late today...bfn this morning. I have a doc appt with my ob/gyn on wednesday so maybe I'll get some answers.

I hope the nausea passes soon for you kellie!

Lisa, yay for EWCM!!!!


----------



## Chloe597

Merry christmas girls! I how everyone had a great holiday. 

I still haven't ovulated yet. CD24 for me. I had what looked like 3 days of +opk, with yesterdays being my first negative, but my temperature hasn't spiked yet. So frustrating. I also haven't seen any ewcm, so I don't know what is going on. 

Chantel, sorry about the bfn. 8 days late is a lot. Did you have confirmed ovulation with your last clomid cycle?

Lisa, are you charting or poas this cycle? Hope your o is on the way!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Chloe, I know how frustrating it can be! I never got a + opk test because I was not testing at the same time everyday. My doc said I ovulated but my progesterone level was so low that he doesn't think we had a good chance of being pregnant this time. I just really, really don't want to take prover to start my cycles again!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well the :witch: got me today...oh well maybe it will be lucky number 3. DH wonders if we are not trusting God enough and should try again without Clomid. I wish he understood that with low progesterone and no ovulation without the Clomid that we will have a .0001% chance of getting pregnant? I'm trusting God that it will happen but I also feel that God gave us doctors for a reason. Sorry for the rant! I'm starting my weight loss journey tomorrow!!! I'm hoping that by focusing on losing about 40-50 pounds that I will end up preggers sooner!


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel I'm so sorry! At least you don't have to use provera to start your cycles. Has your doctor mentioned upping your clomid dose? I am praying hard that this will be your lucky cycle!!!


----------



## LemonTea

mrsjennyg said:


> LemonTea said:
> 
> 
> So, I never got a positive on my OPKs but it looks like I O'd sometime yesterday - got a sharp temp rise today. At first I didn't want to put too much weight on the temp (I'm sick, we're traveling, I didn't get anywhere near a full nights sleep), but my cervix was definitely the firmest it's been in the past week. I'll wait to see what my temps do tmrw, but I'm pretty sure I'm in the 2ww. Won't start progesterone until 3dpo according to fertility friend just to be safe!
> 
> when do you poas for your opk? when i first started using opks i never got the dark line- always got the fade in then fade out but my temps looked like i was ov (and FF said i was ov). next time i started the opks I would poas in the morning with 2MU (second morning urine) then I would poas when I got home from work at 5. I would catch my surge at the 5 pm time! I used so many ic's but I would always confirm with the CBE digi.
> hope this helps!Click to expand...

I've only been using OPKs for about two months, but what I did this month was poas around lunchtime (after holding it for at least three hours), and then again right after work (around 6:00). Next month, I think I'll try after work and before bed, so around 6pm and 10pm. Think that will work? There were a couple of days that I skipped the OPKs -- just wasn't in a convenient place to pee in a cup (I use strips, so I have to dip them). I'm wondering if a got a surge on one of those days but then it was gone the next time I tested? I really have no idea when I ovulated -- FF still hasn't given me cross hairs, but I think it will if my temp is still high tomorrow.


----------



## LemonTea

kcoennen said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I just took my last internet cheapie and there was a faint second line!!!! I told my husband I wouldn't test again til Christmas but we have two large drinking days ahead of us so I had to. I'm going to convince him to test today or tomorrow so I know for sure. I'm shaking at a faint line!! Lol I cant believe it!!!!

WOW! This was your first month on Clomid, right? Congratulations on your BFP!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie, he has mentioned it but I do have an appointment on Wednesday and I'm going to talk about options, specifically my progesterone levels.


----------



## LemonTea

mrsjennyg said:


> so i just talked to my doctor and I'm not starting my first round of clomid at 50 mg.... I'm starting it at 100 mg!! AND because I said I wanted to take it at night she said to start tonight on cd2 so its in my system more for cd3... not gonna lie, kinda excited to get this show on the road!

I also started my first round of Clomid at 100mg, days 3-7, but I took my first pill on the night of day 3. I like the rationale for the night of day 2 better -- I'll run it by my doctor, but I think this is what I'll do if we move on to Clomid Cycle 2!


----------



## LemonTea

IluvRedskins said:


> Well the :witch: got me today...oh well maybe it will be lucky number 3. DH wonders if we are not trusting God enough and should try again without Clomid. I wish he understood that with low progesterone and no ovulation without the Clomid that we will have a .0001% chance of getting pregnant? I'm trusting God that it will happen but I also feel that God gave us doctors for a reason. Sorry for the rant! I'm starting my weight loss journey tomorrow!!! I'm hoping that by focusing on losing about 40-50 pounds that I will end up preggers sooner!

Sorry to hear about the BFN. I hope the third time will be a charm!


----------



## Chloe597

Sorry AF got you, Chantel. Next time! I'm sure the weight loss will help you out, or at least give you something else to focus your mind on. I need something like that, too! DH wants me to do P90X with him. Perhaps I'll throw myself into that. I had a big temp dip this morning, which sometimes means O, so FX i O today and wake up with a high temperature tomorrow and i can start my TWW...

God gave us doctors for a reason. There are so many hormones and antibiotics in all of the food we eat, its no wonder all of our bodies get so messed up! Men don't understand, they think we should just be able to have babies at the drop of a hat. it can be so frustrating sometimes! I wanted to start trying year ago but DH wasn't ready, even tho i told him it can take years to get preggo once you start trying. he is now starting to understand what i was talking about. 

Hi LemonTea! I see you started at 100mg. Do you know why your doc started you on such a high dose right away? I hope your temp stays up!


----------



## LemonTea

Chloe597 said:


> Hi LemonTea! I see you started at 100mg. Do you know why your doc started you on such a high dose right away? I hope your temp stays up!

Hey Chloe! I hadn't done a ton of research about Clomid before I was prescribed it -- I didn't even think it would be an option for me since I ovulate every month on my own -- so I asked my doctor the same thing. She said that for women who ovulate on their own, 100mg on days 3-7 is the usual protocol that has been shown to be most effective. That wasn't enough info for me, so I went home that night and googled it for myself lol. 

From what I've read, if a woman is not ovulating, the goal is to get her to ovulate with as low a dose of Clomid as possible -- so women in that group are usually started with 50mg on days 5-9. If they don't ovulate that first month, then they're usually moved up to 100mg then 150mg (I think the max dosage is usually 150 mg, but I've heard of people being prescribed more). FSH is produced naturally in the body for about the first 3 days of your cycle, and then the production starts to slow down -- the biggest follicle there when FSH starts to slow is usually the follicle holding the egg that will emerge when you ovulate. So starting on days 5-9 helps that one strong egg be as ready for fertilization as possible come ovulation day -- it pushes the body to give more FSH to the follicle/egg that your body had already self-selected as the strongest one.

For a woman that already ovulates, 50mg is not considered enough to make a huge difference -- the body is already making enough FSH to produce an egg. So the doctor's rationale for an ovulating woman would be to start her at 100mg but on days 3-7. Since FSH is produced in the body naturally up until about day 3 (and then your body's production starts to slow down) a day 3 start is supposed to keep that high FSH in your body for a few more days in hopes that it forces your body to make more than one strong follicle/egg (and therefore give you and your partner more eggs to aim at after ovulation in hopes that one will be fertilized and implant). After day 7, your FSH levels will drop, but hopefully there will be at least two follicles that are strong enough to ovulate at least two eggs at or around the same time. 

I also read that Clomid is supposed to help lengthen/strengthen your luteal phase, which is definitely a problem for me. I almost want to finish out this cycle without progesterone to see if Clomid gives me a 14 day luteal phase with little to no spotting on its own, but I'm too afraid to risk it, so I've started taking the progesterone supplement too.


----------



## kel3639

Any one having breast discomfort on clomid (sore breasts/nipples)? after ovulation...


----------



## kcoennen

I got my blood work back and they confirmed its a positive! I'm going again today to get it taken again to make sure the levels are rising. 

I'm.waiting for you all to turn into bump buddies with me!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay kellie! I'm so happy for you! You HAVE to keep me posted about your progress! 

Kel, I had the worst sore boobs and even had montgomery tubecles show up for the first time ever. I guess I need to stop symptom spotting. I was sure even with my low progesterone levels that this was the month. I was nauseous and boobs were killing. I also had a lot of cramps. It wasn't AF cramps.


----------



## LemonTea

kel3639 said:


> Any one having breast discomfort on clomid (sore breasts/nipples)? after ovulation...

I'm 3dpo today, and mine are sore. But it's hard to know if that's a side effect or not, since mine are usually that way for a few days at some point after I O. Hopefully it's a great sign for us both!


----------



## Lisa92881

Iluvredskins - Sorry AF got you. Try to stay positive, you haven't been trying for long, I think it will happen for you soon!! :hugs: So much for my EWCM Christmas night! Nothing yesterday, and my OPKs were super light. This morning I think I might have watery CM...unless it's leftover swimmers from Sat night, but I don't think that would still be the case 3 days later right?!?! 

kc - Nice!! :happydance:


----------



## rdleela

Hey, ladies, so has anyone ever drank while taking Clomid?! New Years is Saturday, and I'm supposed to start my first dose tomorrow! Is Clomid going to screw up my very merry new years night????


----------



## kcoennen

I drank a good bit while on clomid and had no issues.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well I start my third round of Clomid tomorrow. He wants to see if starting in between day 3 and 5 helps. I asked if there is anything we could do about the low progesterone and he said no. I guess we will see! I'm focusing more on losing weight instead of TTC!


----------



## LemonTea

rdleela said:


> Hey, ladies, so has anyone ever drank while taking Clomid?! New Years is Saturday, and I'm supposed to start my first dose tomorrow! Is Clomid going to screw up my very merry new years night????

I had a glass of wine the first day I took Clomid this month. I don't think it made that big of a difference. When it comes to having a glass of wine or a cocktail every now and then, I've decided that I'm not putting my life on hold just because I'm TTC -- it's taken this long, and who knows how much longer it may take, but I want to live my life!


----------



## LemonTea

IluvRedskins said:


> Well I start my third round of Clomid tomorrow. He wants to see if starting in between day 3 and 5 helps. I asked if there is anything we could do about the low progesterone and he said no. I guess we will see! I'm focusing more on losing weight instead of TTC!

Why would he say "no" when there actually is something that you can do (like trying a prescription progesterone supplement)? I don't know your doctor or your situation very well, so I could be wrong, but that sort of sounds like he's dismissing your concerns. Maybe you could just try an over-the-counter progesterone supplement? They're available at most health food stores, and it might help you somewhat (or at least give you peace of mind).


----------



## Lisa92881

rdleela - I'm with lemontea, I've already waited over a year for my BFP and it's a good thing I didn't put my life on hold waiting for it! I'm going to keep enjoying each day as it comes, and give up all the "bad things" when I need to!

Ilivredskins - Did your dr say how/why taking it says 3-7 would make a difference?? I'm already thinking about next cycle, and if I want to switch it up a little bit. :haha:


----------



## LemonTea

Lisa92881 said:


> I'm already thinking about next cycle, and if I want to switch it up a little bit. :haha:

It's sad, but I'm definitely looking ahead to next cycle too! I don't really think this will be our month (I was sick, we were traveling so I thought our timing was only okay, my temps were all wonky), but I feel really, really good about Cycle 2!


----------



## rdleela

Thanks ladies, yeah, I agree, I'm not putting my life on hold anymore at all, either! I'm nervous this cycle, DH is getting a SA on Jan.3rd and we should have the results before I O.

Ilivredskins, there is DEF something you can do about low progesterone! As for over the counter stuff, that's what I went in to ask for (in Canada we can't get any progesterone OTC) and my Dr. just dismissed it. I had a short luteal phase of 9 days on average, and starting taking Prometrium 100mg twice daily (vaginally) and it lengthened my luteal phase to more than 14 days, so I was SO happy about that, although I haven't had my levels tested, so we'll see what happens this next cycle.


----------



## Chloe597

LemonTea, thanks for the explanation. That makes a lot of sense. I too am already looking ahead to next cycle, whenever that may start. Once AF shows up, i will call my doc and see if i can up my Clomid to 100 mg. I have a bad feeling I won't O this cycle. I also don't have any more progesterone to bring on AF, so if after 40 days I don't get a temp spike, i'm going to be giving my doc a call.

Chantel, I was put on prescription progesterone pills to take because I was spotting for 2wks before AF. Just 5mg, and my doc put it on before even getting my progesterone results back (which were at the very low end of the normal range). Seems like there is definitely something you can do about that. I would just be careful, because when you do end up preggo, I think it would be bad to suddenly take the progesterone away from your body, not that I'm a doctor or anything...

CD 26, still no temp spike. sigh....


----------



## Lisa92881

Guess I shouldn't have doubted Clomid....

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1325109732.jpg


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay for Clomid!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

I can't even believe it! I really didn't think 25 mg was going to be enough!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks ladies! If it doesn't work this time I'm going to be more persistent! He told me originally to take it days 3-7 and I'm not really sure why. Last cycle he switched to cd 5-9 and this time 4-8. He told me today that it might help develop my follicles better. I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## LemonTea

That's awesome, Lisa! Glad it's working for you!


----------



## kcoennen

Go Lisa!!! I hope you get some good bd in! Time for the TWW!

Chantel - I hope these days are the magical ones for you! It has to work this time!

I got my hcg levels checked again and they are over 1400 now! They started at 134 or 184 on Friday. The dr said they are more than high enough now. I have my first ultrasound January 18!! I'll be around 8 weeks then. At night I become extremely bloated and can't fit into my pants. Since I have to go to all our HS basketball games, I needed something to wear so I actually bought maternity jeans today. They look great and are soooo comfy! I just can't believe I'm wearing them at 5 weeks lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Omg I can't wait to wear stretchy pants!! :haha: That's awesome about your levels, so exciting!!!

We've BD'd last night and today. I think I'll ovulate tomorrow. We'll BD tomorrow and Friday just for good measure, and hopefully we'll be covered!! Plus my tubes are all cleaned out from my HSG, and my uterus is all cleaned out after my surgery to remove polyps.....this cycle HAS to be the one!!!


----------



## Chloe597

Good luck, Lisa! Are you temping too?

Kellie, that is so exciting! Can't wait til I too can wear those stretchy pants one day :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie I personally think that's awesome! So I have not told anyone this but the DH got me some Washington Redskins sweatpants for Christmas. I took the tag off the other day after I tried them on and they are maternity! It was really sweet because it took me 3 years to convince him to TTC.


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, I'm temping too. And HOLY CRAP I think I'm ovulating today.....serious ovulation pains! What did I bring upon myself?! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel, that is so sweet!!! He really thought about your present! :) Yes maternity pants are way comfy. The top looks ridiculous, but I can handle that! I only have to wear them at night if we go out some where. We're back in Virginia now, so we'll have a few days to relax before school starts. 

When I called to make my first ob appointment yesterday, they think I'm around 6 weeks along. I don't think that can be right if my last period was November 24?? Today would have made it 5 weeks. 

Lisa - Aren't ovulation pains great!!! They hurt like no other... but it's a really good sign!!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm not sure how they determine how far along. I was told by the last menstrual cycle. I can't wait to hear how your appt goes. When do you go?


----------



## tobefruitful

hey there, just met with the dr. today i am starting my first round mid jan. are you excited?


----------



## tobefruitful

hello, i fairly new at this. if you don't mind me asking how long did you use clomid before you received your great news?


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel, my appointment is January 18th. The dr said to make it for around 8 weeks. I'll get my first ultrasound and "bag of goodies", whatever that is! lol And I just found out tonight that my friend is due in August also! She just got her bfp tonight. I can't believe it!! Our husbands are very close so it's very exciting.

tobefruitful - Welcome!! I was on clomid for 1 month before I got "knocked up", which is how my DH likes to refer to it as to his friends. Good luck!!!!!!!!! 

How are you other ladies doing??


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohh, that's so nice you can go through it together! One of my best friends is due in august, and I hope that this is our cycle and I will be due in September!


----------



## kcoennen

Ok ladies, let's get these bumps going. There are no good posts over in the first trimester part, and no one holds a conversation!!! I'm waiting for you all to turn into bump buddies with me!!


----------



## Lisa92881

:haha:

Maybe in 2 weeks I'll be making a post over in 1st tri! :cloud9:


----------



## tobefruitful

kcoennen, thanks for the positive thoughts. it puts a hopeful light at the end of the tunnel. i am pretty excited to start our treatments and pray for the best! how are you feeling? i hope well!

does anybody else have any advice to my clomid adventure? 

fyi i apologize for my crazy back to back posts, i am trying to get used to this :)

i have great vibes about 2012 for all of us!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome tobefruitful! I don't really have much advice as far as Clomid, my experience with it was really easy and I hope yours is too. What mg are you starting on??


----------



## uwa_amanda

tobefruitful said:


> kcoennen, thanks for the positive thoughts. it puts a hopeful light at the end of the tunnel. i am pretty excited to start our treatments and pray for the best! how are you feeling? i hope well!
> 
> does anybody else have any advice to my clomid adventure?
> 
> fyi i apologize for my crazy back to back posts, i am trying to get used to this :)
> 
> i have great vibes about 2012 for all of us!!

Hi tobefruitful! 

I just finished my fourth round of Clomid. My advice to you is to beware of the side effects! They may affect you or they may not. I have hot flashes, fatigue, moodiness, terrible headaches, and cry at the drop of a hat when I take this stuff. Doesn't last very long, but it can be a bother.

Hopefully, you won't have to be on it very long. :thumbup: Maybe I won't be on it much longer either! I want a 2012 baby :)


----------



## MaisyMay

Can I join? I'm taking clomid for the first time this cycle. Talomg 50mg cd 2 -6 I'm taking the fourth tablet tonight. I'm really anxious cos it's a big step. Actual fertility meds :S Really praying it works for us. Congratulations on your BFP Kcoennen. Can I ask if you were ovulating on your own before you took clomid? I ovulate, but pretty late, between days 24 and 41 :)


----------



## tobefruitful

thanks for all of the great advice ladies! 

hi maisymay, i ovulate every month but at different times they are hoping the clomid can regulate it a bit more. my dr also has my DH taking vitamins, ProXeed. i have you in my prayers!


----------



## kcoennen

Nope I wasn't ovulating at all. But the first month it made me ovulate on CD14, and I ended up getting pregnant!!! 

Now I'm worried something bad will happen... the excitement has left me and I'm very anxious. Any time I get a cramp I begin freaking out. I need to stop!!


----------



## uwa_amanda

kcoennen said:


> Nope I wasn't ovulating at all. But the first month it made me ovulate on CD14, and I ended up getting pregnant!!!
> 
> Now I'm worried something bad will happen... the excitement has left me and I'm very anxious. Any time I get a cramp I begin freaking out. I need to stop!!


I told my DH that if and when I do get pregnant I am going to be so anxious that I won't enjoy my pregnancy.

Congrats on your :bfp:!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Kc - relax and enjoy!

No temp rise for me today, really thought I ovulated yesterday. Wonder what's going on in there. :shrug:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie, relax and try to enjoy it! When do you go back to work?


----------



## tobefruitful

you will be fine! we all have faith in you and your baby bump :) have you tried yoga, decaf tea or even maybe a pregnancy massage to try to calm your nerves?


----------



## kcoennen

We go back Monday... Yuck!!! So my jeans did not even come close to fitting me this morning... I had a hell of a time finding something to wear to hide my bump!! Am I supposed to have one so early???

Chantel when do you go back??


----------



## MaisyMay

hi maisymay, i ovulate every month but at different times they are hoping the clomid can regulate it a bit more. my dr also has my DH taking vitamins, ProXeed. i have you in my prayers![/QUOTE]

Thank you that's so sweet. I hope clomid works for both of us :thumbup:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Oh that really stinks that you all go back so early! We have a teacher workday on Tuesday and the kids come back on Wednesday! Today I'm am completely relaxing and watching Bones on Netflix! 

I think baby bumps are different for everyone! I would be so excited to have one early on!


----------



## tobefruitful

i have a question for my clomid chicks :) does it matter what time of the day you take it at? does it have to be on a full stomach, does anybody find that it helps? i am teacher and prefer to take my dosage at the end of the day so it does not interfere with my teaching. feedback would be great! thanks


----------



## SKP

Im not really sure, but i take it just before bed, some say if you have side effects its better to sleep it off. Im on my 4 th pill, no side effects for me.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well aren't we just a group of teachers/school professionals! :haha: 

I took mine at night, with dinner. I'm not sure if it matters whether or not you take it on a full stomach, but to me that just seemed like it would be "better"! Haha. I've heard a lot of girls say the side effects aren't as bad if taken at night, because you can sleep through them. 

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## Erin j

tobefruitful said:


> i have a question for my clomid chicks :) does it matter what time of the day you take it at? does it have to be on a full stomach, does anybody find that it helps? i am teacher and prefer to take my dosage at the end of the day so it does not interfere with my teaching. feedback would be great! thanks


I take my dose at about the same time at night 8:45. The Dr suggested taking it at the end of the day vs beginning. It works great for me. I haven't taken it on a completely empty stomach :shrug: so not sure on that one.


----------



## kcoennen

I took mine in the morning just because by the time I get home after teaching all day, then coaching, sometimes I don't get home til 9pm and I forget. So I take it in the morning with my bowl of oatmeal and never had a problem. I don't remember getting any major side effects with it either.


----------



## MaisyMay

I've been taking mine at night too, although the hot flushes have been pretty bad. They wake me up at night and I have to strip off lol. 
So weird. I'm a teacher too!! What a coincidence x


----------



## SKP

I only had hot flashes with progesterone, but coulnd of breen a sign af was on her way.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I take mine at lunch. Or at least I have this time. Praying that it works! 

So I see we have a lot of teachers! What does everybody teach?
I teach 4th and 5th grade special education and I service students with learning disabilities, intellectual disabilities, and autism.

Kellie, how are you feeling?


----------



## Lisa92881

I work in a school, so I sorta fit in, right?! :) I'm a speech-language pathologist. (I know I already told a few of you this!)


----------



## kcoennen

Hi fellow teachers - I teach 5th grade!

Chantel - I have a horrible cold. Sore throat, cough, no voice.... So lucky to be going back to work tomorrow! I don't "feel" pregnant now. I think I'm going to call my dr tomorrow and ask to get my hcg levels done again just so I can feel reassured. I guess I don't feel it because I'm not having any symptoms yesterday or today. I'm only 5W3D, so I'm sure the morning sickness is in the upcoming weeks, but I want to know what my levels are now. How are things going with you?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie,
I'm praying everything is okay! I hope you feel better too! Keep us updated if you get bloodwork done!

I go for my 21 day progesterone levels on the 16th and will know my results on the 17th!

Seems so far away but I'm hoping that with us taking a more relaxed approach that we will end up with our BFP. I'm also trying to lose some weight so maybe this will help my progesterone levels!


----------



## Lisa92881

So I've got these dull cramps going on, and I've totally convinced myself that they're implantation cramps. At 3dpo. Good Lord. :dohh:

I'm definitely going to ask DH to lock up the pregnancy tests in the safe where I can't waste them. :haha:


----------



## kcoennen

Yay for the 2WW!!!! Just remember it doesnt always show up early... my BFP didn't show up til 16DPO! Maybe your DH had some fast swimmers and they got to your egg really fast?!!! :rofl:


----------



## LemonTea

Lisa, I was just signing on to see if anyone here experiences cramping in their LP after Clomid. So I guess there's one answer! I've been cramping off and on since 4dpo. Mostly minor cramps, but every now and then I'll get a sharp one -- sometimes they wake me up at night. Part of me wants to believe their implantation cramps of some kind (even though it started happening way too early) and part of me wants to think it's just AF making her presence known super early so I don't get my hopes up. UGH. This is seriously the only side effect I've had, and I don't know whether it's because of the Clomid, the progesterone, or the HSG I had done earlier this month...


----------



## Lisa92881

LemonTea said:


> Lisa, I was just signing on to see if anyone here experiences cramping in their LP after Clomid. So I guess there's one answer! I've been cramping off and on since 4dpo. Mostly minor cramps, but every now and then I'll get a sharp one -- sometimes they wake me up at night. Part of me wants to believe their implantation cramps of some kind (even though it started happening way too early) and part of me wants to think it's just AF making her presence known super early so I don't get my hopes up. UGH. This is seriously the only side effect I've had, and I don't know whether it's because of the Clomid, the progesterone, or the HSG I had done earlier this month...

Well for me.... I don't think it's the HSG, mine was Oct 31st so that's old news, and I'm not on progesterone. But it could very well be the Clomid. I'm the same, I don't want to get my hopes up. :shrug: Mine have been like dull cramps, right around my right ovary area, which I think is the ovary I ovulated from based on my cramps. So maybe it's just the tube pushing the egg down?? Mine haven't been sharp at all, but they're kind of like, burn-y? Hahaha. What dpo are you now?


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen said:


> Yay for the 2WW!!!! Just remember it doesnt always show up early... my BFP didn't show up til 16DPO! Maybe your DH had some fast swimmers and they got to your egg really fast?!!! :rofl:

Thank you for the reminder to keep sane! I really want to try to wait until the 14th to test, but that will be 16 dpo! I don't think I can make it that long!


----------



## LemonTea

I'm 8dpo. Mine aren't like a burning sensations -- they really do feel like the minor cramps I get on the second day of AF, and while I think they started off near one or both ovaries, they're definitely uterine cramps these past few days. Usually it's just a random cramp a few times a day, and sometimes I'll get a sharp one (a few times, I've woken up at night because of a sharp cramp). I'm not sure what to think, but I think I'll feel better if I think it's a side effect of the Clomid. I'll probably test tomorrow again, like an absolute nut, but my official test date is supposed to be Jan 7.


----------



## Lisa92881

Well then to keep us both sane, we'll say it's the Clomid! :haha:

Woah - EDIT THAT - Your chart looks AMAZING!!!


----------



## kcoennen

I agree!!! LemonTea you chart looks soooo good!! I'll be chart stalking!!


----------



## tobefruitful

Lisa92881 said:


> I work in a school, so I sorta fit in, right?! :) I'm a speech-language pathologist. (I know I already told a few of you this!)

thanks for the great advice, i teach middle school p.e.


----------



## tobefruitful

IluvRedskins said:


> I take mine at lunch. Or at least I have this time. Praying that it works!
> 
> So I see we have a lot of teachers! What does everybody teach?
> I teach 4th and 5th grade special education and I service students with learning disabilities, intellectual disabilities, and autism.
> 
> Kellie, how are you feeling?

so sorry i am still trying to figure this out, excuse my excessive posts :) 

i teach middle school p.e.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay for a group of educators! My doc keeps telling me not to stress but I keep reminding him that I'm a teacher and in Virginia we have SOLs that require a ridiculous pass rate. I don't know how to not stress! :hehe: 

I have had cramps on both rounds of Clomid so I'm going with a side effect for me any way!


----------



## Chloe597

I too have been having uterine cramps. I am still not sure if I have ovulated yet tho. Since this is my first round of clomid, I'm going to assume it is a side effect.

Lisa, have you seen your temp spike yet?


----------



## kcoennen

So i need to vent. I told some close friends at school today our news and their response was "well now you won't have fun in Atlantic city next month". Really?? Just bc I can't drink I won't have.fun??? Ughh that just made me mad.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Lisa92881

Kellie that's annoying! Sorry you had to deal with that! :hugs:

Chloe - Yes today finally!! :happydance: Yesterdays was high but I took it after an afternoon nap not when I usually do, so that was cheating. Haha. But today's was my normal time and it's nice and high. Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## LemonTea

Lisa92881 said:


> Well then to keep us both sane, we'll say it's the Clomid! :haha:
> 
> Woah - EDIT THAT - Your chart looks AMAZING!!!




kcoennen said:


> I agree!!! LemonTea you chart looks soooo good!! I'll be chart stalking!!

LOL -- my high temps are totally because of the progesterone prescription I'm taking. I wish my natural temps post O were that high!


----------



## kcoennen

What are they usually like post O??


----------



## Lisa92881

LemonTea said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Well then to keep us both sane, we'll say it's the Clomid! :haha:
> 
> Woah - EDIT THAT - Your chart looks AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> I agree!!! LemonTea you chart looks soooo good!! I'll be chart stalking!!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL -- my high temps are totally because of the progesterone prescription I'm taking. I wish my natural temps post O were that high!Click to expand...

Aw man! Well, it's cool to see them that high, whatever the cause. :haha:


----------



## rdleela

LemonTea, is this your first cycle using prometrium? Are you taking them as pills or suppositories? 

Just speaking from experience, I was on prometrium last cycle 100mg twice a day vaginally. And they TOTALLY had me fooled that I was preggo. TOTALLY. I had tons of minor cramping, not like AF, at all. Lengthened my short luteal phase by an extra 7 days. I had every preggo symptom in the book. I kept telling myself it was b/c of the progesterone, but of COURSE, in my heart I had convinced myself I was preggo. And my letdown was really bad this time b/c of it.

Anyways, this could TOTALLY be your month, but if I can save you any heartache at all, most of it could just be the progesterone. I am absolutely taking progesterone again this cycle after I O, but this time I decided I'm not charting my temps after I O, and now this cycle I'll KNOW my symptoms are all just the progesterone, so my plan is to keep the TWW extremely lax. G/L!! I do truly hope it's your month - all you ladies!!!


----------



## LemonTea

kcoennen said:


> What are they usually like post O??

Usually, my temps rise slowly after O, and even then I rarely get a sustained temp over 98.4 or so. And usually, once it hits the highest point, my temp starts dropping pretty soon after. So on the one hand, it's really nice seeing my temps around 98.6 for the last few days (although it did start to drop recently). On the other hand, it's hard not to get my hopes up too high even when I know that my temps are probably artificially high because of the progesterone. But at least I'm at 10dpo with no spotting -- that's an improvement!

In other news, I think I'm out for sure for this month. Not a hint of a line on any test I've taken this week, and my temps have started to fall gradually. I am going to wait until 14dpo before stopping the progesterone, but part of me wants to stop it now so I can get on with Clomid Cycle 2 (even though I know there is still a chance of a BFP this month).


----------



## LemonTea

rdleela said:


> LemonTea, is this your first cycle using prometrium? Are you taking them as pills or suppositories?
> 
> Just speaking from experience, I was on prometrium last cycle 100mg twice a day vaginally. And they TOTALLY had me fooled that I was preggo. TOTALLY. I had tons of minor cramping, not like AF, at all. Lengthened my short luteal phase by an extra 7 days. I had every preggo symptom in the book. I kept telling myself it was b/c of the progesterone, but of COURSE, in my heart I had convinced myself I was preggo. And my letdown was really bad this time b/c of it.
> 
> Anyways, this could TOTALLY be your month, but if I can save you any heartache at all, most of it could just be the progesterone. I am absolutely taking progesterone again this cycle after I O, but this time I decided I'm not charting my temps after I O, and now this cycle I'll KNOW my symptoms are all just the progesterone, so my plan is to keep the TWW extremely lax. G/L!! I do truly hope it's your month - all you ladies!!!

Thanks for this post! Yep, this is my first cycle on Prometrium (taking it as a suppository). I used over-the-counter progesterone cream last month, and my temps never got as high as they have with the prescription pills, so it's good to know that it is doing what it is supposed to do. And yes -- I've been having a ton of cramps. I like the idea of not charting temps once O is confirmed. I think I will do that next cycle, just to give me one less thing to obsess over since I know prometrium is going to give me super high temps, and I know that either it or the Clomid is giving me crazy cramps pretty much every day since O.

How many months of Clomid have you tried?


----------



## LemonTea

*Questions for all you ladies still taking Clomid:

*I've already started thinking about what is going to be next if Clomid doesn't work for us, but I'm having a hard time making up my mind. My RE is very open to whatever DH and I want to do. In some ways that's great, but sometimes I just want her to tell me what the hell I have to do to get pregnant -- I don't want to have to decide everything myself! So, assuming that Clomid doesn't work for you (yeah, I know -- it's depressing to think about...):

*How many months maximum are you planning to try Clomid before moving onto something else?

What do you think you'll try next? (IUIs, Injections, IVF?)*


----------



## IluvRedskins

My doctor wants me to try 6 months and I think I'm okay with that.

I don't know what we will try after that. Maybe a stronger drug but I don't know. Doctor said that he likes to go 6 months on Clomid, then switch to a different drug, then go back to Clomid if needed. We shall see...hopefully though I won't need any more rounds. Praying this is the cycle for all of us!!!


----------



## Chloe597

I am probably going to call my doctor once I hit CD40 since i dont think I have actually O'd. Temp is still low, despite 3 days of +OPK's starting 12 days ago. I had what I think was EWCM yesterday, although DH and I BD 2 nights prior. Its hard to tell the difference between his stuff and EWCM, but I think 1.5 days is enough time for all of that stuff to fall out of me. No EWCM today tho, so i'm not really sure what is up with that. I would like to go to 100 mg Clomid next cycle. I'm a little worried my tubes may be blocked, since it didnt work for me this month. I'm going to have to wait for AF to come naturally, since I wasn't given any progesterone:-(

LemonTea, to answer you question, I think 9 months would probably be my cutoff. I feel like even tho i have been trying since June, I've only O'd twice that I can confirm, so I should give myself more cycles of actually O'ing before i start considering other treatments. Its so frustrating having long cycles, knowing that the time between O's is way longer than it needs to be. 

I am 30 years old, have a BMI of 18.5, eat organic food, exericize, and do everything 'right', but yet my body still doesn't want to do what it is supposed to do. I blame the 10+ years of BCP that I took. sorry girls, needed to have a little pity party for myself. :cry:

But on to 2012, and I can't wait to become bump buddies with you all!


----------



## MaisyMay

IluvRedskins said:


> I take mine at lunch. Or at least I have this time. Praying that it works!
> 
> So I see we have a lot of teachers! What does everybody teach?
> I teach 4th and 5th grade special education and I service students with learning disabilities, intellectual disabilities, and autism.
> 
> Kellie, how are you feeling?

I'm in the UK I teach year 6 I don't know what grade that is in the US??

I'm on cd9 now. Had ewcm today, but not sure if maybe it's dh's left over spermies :blush:?? Don't think so cos we haven't BD in 24 hours and I still have it.

I'm getting really worried and anxious that I won't ovulate :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Lemontea - I think I would try Clomid for about 6-9 months, then try IUI - this is often done in conjunction with Clomid and a trigger shot. Hopefully I won't even need to think about any of that though!!

Chloe - Do you have a link to your chart?? Don't worry about the pity part, vent away. I have moments where I need to do the same - I'm also 30 and wonder why I kept taking bcp and waited until we were married, had a house and stable jobs, blah blah blah. If I knew it was going to take this long I would have started years ago! :growlmad:

Maisy - Oh dear, don't be anxious yet, you're only on cd 9! That's still so early!! Sounds like ov is coming!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Lisa92881 said:


> Lemontea - I think I would try Clomid for about 6-9 months, then try IUI - this is often done in conjunction with Clomid and a trigger shot. Hopefully I won't even need to think about any of that though!!
> 
> Chloe - Do you have a link to your chart?? Don't worry about the pity part, vent away. I have moments where I need to do the same - I'm also 30 and wonder why I kept taking bcp and waited until we were married, had a house and stable jobs, blah blah blah. If I knew it was going to take this long I would have started years ago! :growlmad:
> 
> Maisy - Oh dear, don't be anxious yet, you're only on cd 9! That's still so early!! Sounds like ov is coming!

I, too, am almost 30 and wonder everyday why I didn't go to the doctor much MUCH sooner than I did. My DH and I were trying for the LONGEST time to get pregnant, but I figured it would eventually work itself out and just happen. Needless to say, I actually did have a problem that turned out to be something that can easily be fixed (at least I hope). I could just kick myself each month that I test and get a :bfn: that I should have done something sooner. :shrug:


----------



## kcoennen

My dr only wanted to do clomid for 3 months, then talk about other options after that, which I have no clue what that would be.

Good luck ladies!! You're all almost in the TWW!


----------



## rdleela

LemonTea said:


> Thanks for this post! Yep, this is my first cycle on Prometrium (taking it as a suppository). I used over-the-counter progesterone cream last month, and my temps never got as high as they have with the prescription pills, so it's good to know that it is doing what it is supposed to do. And yes -- I've been having a ton of cramps. I like the idea of not charting temps once O is confirmed. I think I will do that next cycle, just to give me one less thing to obsess over since I know prometrium is going to give me super high temps, and I know that either it or the Clomid is giving me crazy cramps pretty much every day since O.
> 
> How many months of Clomid have you tried?

Check out my charts, you can see my first month charting w/o progesterone, then my progesterone cycle, and my temps didn't go up super-high, they were the same as the previous cycle, they just stayed up instead of crashing down so early.

I used progesterone until 14dpo, then it took 2 and a 1/2 days to get AF after I stopped, which I thought may be more heavy than previous; nope, it was very normal!

This is my first cycle of Clomid, I should be O'ing sometime this week. I have 3 refills after this cycle, plus this is just my 6th cycle TTC, so I haven't even thought about what we're going to try next!

DH is getting a SA on Jan.14th, so that may or may not dictate what happens next. :wacko:


----------



## Chloe597

Well I got a +OPK again today, 10 days after my last +OPK. I even double checked with a digital OPK that has smiley faces, and it was smiling back at me. That along with EWCM yesterday makes me think that I'm about to O??? So confused. I think I linked my chart to this post. I'm also starting to wonder if there may be something wrong with my thermometer. This morning my temp was 96.8 before getting out of bed. I just took my temp now and it says it is 97.1. After a full day of moving around, and I currently have both a laptop and a cat on me. I would think I would have a larger temp difference between am and pm? Does anyone else notice that?

So if i do O today, i probably won't get preggo because DH doesn't want to BD since I am sick. He said we should wait until tomorrow as if i'm magically going to get better on day 2 of a cold?? grr. I've been taking cold eeze every 3 hours tho and am crossing my fingers for feeling better tomorrow.

Hope all you teachers enjoyed your winter break! I'm an engineer with very little vacation time so i worked while most everyone else took time off. 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Lisa92881

Chloe597 said:


> Well I got a +OPK again today, 10 days after my last +OPK. I even double checked with a digital OPK that has smiley faces, and it was smiling back at me. That along with EWCM yesterday makes me think that I'm about to O??? So confused. I think I linked my chart to this post. I'm also starting to wonder if there may be something wrong with my thermometer. This morning my temp was 96.8 before getting out of bed. I just took my temp now and it says it is 97.1. After a full day of moving around, and I currently have both a laptop and a cat on me. I would think I would have a larger temp difference between am and pm? Does anyone else notice that?
> 
> So if i do O today, i probably won't get preggo because DH doesn't want to BD since I am sick. He said we should wait until tomorrow as if i'm magically going to get better on day 2 of a cold?? grr. I've been taking cold eeze every 3 hours tho and am crossing my fingers for feeling better tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all you teachers enjoyed your winter break! I'm an engineer with very little vacation time so i worked while most everyone else took time off.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Yeah doesn't look like you ov'd before when you got your positive OPKs, so this could be it!! You should ov within 24-48 hours, so BD tomorrow might be perfect timing!! :thumbup: Good luck, I hope you feel better! 

PS - Put the link to your chart in your signature, that way we can stalk you more often. :winkwink:


----------



## kcoennen

Good morning ladies! I got my hcg levels back from yesterday and they are looking great. 26,466!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay!!!!


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi girls, hope some of you can give me some advice....I'm cd 11 today. Still having ewcm (I think although it could be hubby's leftovers lol) but my opk's are still light. No smiley faces yet. I'm not havig any ovulation pain either. I've really got a feeling that clomid isn't going to make me ovulate any earlier. How many days before ovulation did you ladies start getting ovulation pain? Did you get ewcm and did you find your opks gradually got darker or just were negative one day and positive the next? Sorry for going on I'm just really panicking and feeling down xx


----------



## kcoennen

Chloe it looks like you had your spike today!!!


----------



## Bbnutella

Hello everyone,

I'm New year! I'm starting clomid tonight, hope I won't have any side effect.

I've been TTC since june, and had a miscarriage in october.


----------



## Bbnutella

Oh sorry i don't know how to edit... Sorry for the wrong spellings, my iPad doesn't seem to like english!


----------



## Chloe597

Kellie, that is great about your HSG levels! They just keep flying up! Love watching the baby size pictures...sweet pea now :)

Yeah, I think i got my temp spike, I just hope it wasn't too late. I put a fake temp in for tomorrow and it shows my OV as 2 days ago, when i had the temp dip, 3 days after we BD. So depending on what time I actually O'd, my BD last night may have been too late. I guess I'll find out in 2 weeks. I am wondering if the Clomid even helped, since I didn't O until CD32. that seems way late for Clomid to have had an effect. What do you girls think?

Maisy, my OPK's are always darker than i think they should be, and then on day of LH surge, they were the color of the control line. I did not see any fade in. I also have had weird cramping pretty much for the entire month, so I dont know what was O pain and what was just random Clomid side effect pain. Sorry, not much help. you are only CD11. What day do you O without Clomid? I wouldn't be concerned yet, although I got pretty worried after CD22 and no O for me, so I can totally understand the panic feeling.


----------



## MaisyMay

Thanks for your help Chloe. I can ovulate anywhere between cd 23 and cd 42 without clomid, normally around cd28. Really hoping I'll ovulate close to cd14 with clomid. It's so stressfull and scary isn't it? I think part of my problem is I started doing opk from cd7 so I feel like I've been waiting for a while already. Good luck to us all xx


----------



## LemonTea

Welcome Bbnutella!

Good luck Maisy! I also had a lot of cramping this first month on Clomid -- I have no idea if the pains I've been feeling are related to anything but a side effect of the pill. Usually I do feel a little O pain if I happen to ovulate during the day, but for me, it is always a sharp tugging/pinching sensation that only last for a few seconds (and might happen twice in a span of a couple hours). The cramping I had this month was a lot more like AF than any O pain I've ever had.

Ladies, it's official. I really hate what my body (and specifically my temperatures) is doing to my emotions. I've been having a gradual decline in temps for a few days now, and even though I've been taking PG tests, in the back of my head I have NO expectation that any will be positive. I've really been thinking that AF is on the way, and that once I finish this progesterone, I'll get to start Clomid Cycle #2. But then, yesterday my temps went up after a sharp dip, and then today they were even higher. I KNOW progesterone gives you high temps -- people have been warning me not to put too much faith in high temps when you're taking a progesterone supplement. But I can't turn my brain off from thinking that maybe I DID have an implantation dip? (I never know whether to believe in them or not, since my temps dip during my LP nearly every month at one time or another, and clearly I'm not expecting a baby.) So this morning, I took another test even though I knew not to expect anything, and it was crushing to see that BFN. 

I really just wish AF would get here already so I can move on emotionally! But I would feel guilty and always wonder 'what if' if I stop taking the progesterone sooner than 14DPO just to end this cycle. To make matters worse, FF tells me that over 70% of people who use my brand of PG test have their BFP on or before 12dpo, so I really feel like I'm being tortured knowing that when I test again 14dpo (and tomorrow, who am I kidding?) it's going to be another BFN. 

I really don't know what's worse at this point. The cramping that I'm assuming Clomid is doing to me, or the crazy temps that the progesterone is giving me. Ugh.


----------



## LemonTea

Also, is anyone thinking about trying Femara instead of Clomid on a future cycle? I hear Femara is just as effective (and some studies show even more so) than Clomid, but with far fewer side effects. I'm wondering if it's worth asking my doctor about when I call for my new Clomid prescription next week (I have to call at the end of each cycle if I don't get a BFP since the refills don't roll over automatically), but on the other hand I'm wondering if I should just give the Clomid another two months like DH and I agreed. 

I'm really worried about Clomid not leading to a BFP, but instead ruining my uterine lining and getting rid of what little CM I still have left.


----------



## kcoennen

LemonTea, I think tomorrow's temp will really give you a good idea of what's going on. I also thought I was out because my temps were going down, then back up, and I had cramps and every sign that AF was on the way. I got BFNs everyday except on 16dpo I got the BFP. Give your temps a couple more days to decide what they're doing.
:dust:


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel - How are things with you??????? I haven't talked to you in a long time!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Things are going good! I should be ovulating this weekend so i have my fingers crossed! I'm really trying to focus on my weight loss...which I should say that I feel like I'm starving all the time! We have started a workout group at school. On tuesdays and Thursday's rework out for about an hour. We are walking/jogging/eventually running. We are trying to train for a 5k to support autism awareness. We are also having fun on Thursday's by doing different workout videos or games. We did just dance three today which was hilarious to see 15 teachers dancing in the hallway!

Kellie, how are you feeling? I'm so happy about your HCG levels. Are you going to post your ultrasound pic in a couple weeks?


----------



## SKP

Before ovulation temp drops right?


----------



## emeraldbaby

Hey girls, hope you dont mind me joining in here.
I am on CD12 and this is my second cycle with clomid. This month I took 100mg days 2-6(last month I did 50mg days 2-6 and didnt ovulate).
I go for a follicle scan in a couple of hours (nervous!!!!).

I will let you know how it goes. I hope I am on my way to ovulation so that I can test along with all of you.
:)
Hope we all get our bfp's in january!!!! x


----------



## IluvRedskins

Welcome Emeraldbaby! I'm on CD 11 today! I hope your scan goes well!


----------



## rdleela

SKP said:


> Before ovulation temp drops right?

Mine always does, and it's normal if it does, but also normal if it doesn't, I believe. lol

LemonTea, girl, I totally feel for you right now, that's EXACTLY what I went through! I tell ya, it's not the clomid giving you those cramps, it's the progesterone! I wasn't on clomid last cycle when I started progesterone.

What will really mess with your mind this month may be Kellie not getting her BFP till 16dpo. I just couldn't keep my AF away that long, I didn't feel comfortable doing that. I have a 9 day luteal phase, so keeping AF away the extra days that I did I felt was enough. But I did HPT 16dpo b/c I hadn't gotten AF yet even though I stopped 14dpo, and still no BFP. Got AF that same day!

Just try to keep as calm and cool about it as you possibly can. I am going to really relax this TWW, I think I'll O tmrw or next day, right on normal for me!


----------



## tobefruitful

emeraldbaby said:


> Hey girls, hope you dont mind me joining in here.
> I am on CD12 and this is my second cycle with clomid. This month I took 100mg days 2-6(last month I did 50mg days 2-6 and didnt ovulate).
> I go for a follicle scan in a couple of hours (nervous!!!!).
> 
> I will let you know how it goes. I hope I am on my way to ovulation so that I can test along with all of you.
> :)
> Hope we all get our bfp's in january!!!! x

Good luck! I start my first round of clomid next week.


----------



## emeraldbaby

Thanks Iluvredskins & tobefruitful!

Just got back from my scan.
My follicles arent as mature as he would like. But I do have 2x 11mm follicles in my right ovary. So he said if I successfully ovulate it wont be for atleast another week. ***I hope they keep growing!!! *** I will have a follow up appmt on tues or wed.

I also got bloods taken today to test my hormone levels, and Im waiting for the results.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hope everything goes well for you emerald baby! By the way name is Chantel! Just a lil curious but what's your TTC story?


----------



## LemonTea

kcoennen said:


> LemonTea, I think tomorrow's temp will really give you a good idea of what's going on. I also thought I was out because my temps were going down, then back up, and I had cramps and every sign that AF was on the way. I got BFNs everyday except on 16dpo I got the BFP. Give your temps a couple more days to decide what they're doing.
> :dust:

You didn't get your BFP until 16DPO?? Did you have even a faint second line before 16dpo? Gosh, now I'm really going to be going crazy. I just called the doctor to ask for a refill on Clomid, since this weekend will be days 14dpo and 15dpo for me. I doubt my period will start Sunday so soon after stopping progesterone, but I didn't want to risk the office being closed on my CD1 if my period does decide to come early, so I called them today. I'm supposed to take another test on 14dpo, and if it's negative, stop the progesterone. I'm not really that worried that I could be pregnant, as I do think I would have seen at least a slight second line by now, but what if I really AM one of those people who have absolutely stark white tests up until their BFP with no fade in?? 

LOL -- All the 'what if's' of TTC are going to drive me absolutely insane!


----------



## LemonTea

IluvRedskins said:


> We did just dance three today which was hilarious to see 15 teachers dancing in the hallway!

That's does sound hilarious (but really fun)! Good luck with your weight loss goals!


----------



## LemonTea

SKP said:


> Before ovulation temp drops right?

Not necessarily -- some people regularly get a lower temp right before ovulation and some people don't. An individual temp can't tell you when you're about to ovulate as far as I know. Temps can only tell you when you have already ovulated (at least 3 days of a sustained temp rise). Other signs (OPKs, CM, cervical position) usually give you a better idea of when you're about to O. Hope this helps! Are you using a charting program like Fertility Friend to help you?


----------



## LemonTea

emeraldbaby said:


> Hey girls, hope you dont mind me joining in here.
> I am on CD12 and this is my second cycle with clomid. This month I took 100mg days 2-6(last month I did 50mg days 2-6 and didnt ovulate).
> I go for a follicle scan in a couple of hours (nervous!!!!).
> 
> I will let you know how it goes. I hope I am on my way to ovulation so that I can test along with all of you.
> :)
> Hope we all get our bfp's in january!!!! x

Welcome Emeraldbaby!


----------



## LemonTea

rdleela said:


> LemonTea, girl, I totally feel for you right now, that's EXACTLY what I went through! I tell ya, it's not the clomid giving you those cramps, it's the progesterone! I wasn't on clomid last cycle when I started progesterone.
> 
> What will really mess with your mind this month may be Kellie not getting her BFP till 16dpo. I just couldn't keep my AF away that long, I didn't feel comfortable doing that. I have a 9 day luteal phase, so keeping AF away the extra days that I did I felt was enough. But I did HPT 16dpo b/c I hadn't gotten AF yet even though I stopped 14dpo, and still no BFP. Got AF that same day!
> 
> Just try to keep as calm and cool about it as you possibly can. I am going to really relax this TWW, I think I'll O tmrw or next day, right on normal for me!

LOL -- You're right -- a 16dpo positive test after negatives will no faint lines is really blowing my mind! Everyone is different, though. I will be absolutely shocked if I get a BFP tomorrow -- I seriously don't think it's going to happen, and I almost feel dumb for continuing the progesterone today with such as obvious negative this morning. But I'm going to give it at least 14dpo. I think I'll actually have enough progesterone to take through the end of 15dpo, but honestly, if I don't get a BFP tomorrow morning, and I'm not expecting to, I'm not going to take the progesterone for 14dpo at all. I don't want to waste the two days when it's so unlikely that I'll get a BFP out of no where -- all my tests so far have been totally stark white! I'd rather get the ball rolling for AF so I can start Cycle 2. I thought about taking a digital this morning, and then had to mentally shake myself -- I've been promising myself that I won't ever use a digital until I at least get a faint line (no matter how faint it is lol) on an IC strip.


----------



## kcoennen

LemonTea said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> LemonTea, I think tomorrow's temp will really give you a good idea of what's going on. I also thought I was out because my temps were going down, then back up, and I had cramps and every sign that AF was on the way. I got BFNs everyday except on 16dpo I got the BFP. Give your temps a couple more days to decide what they're doing.
> :dust:
> 
> You didn't get your BFP until 16DPO?? Did you have even a faint second line before 16dpo? Gosh, now I'm really going to be going crazy. I just called the doctor to ask for a refill on Clomid, since this weekend will be days 14dpo and 15dpo for me. I doubt my period will start Sunday so soon after stopping progesterone, but I didn't want to risk the office being closed on my CD1 if my period does decide to come early, so I called them today. I'm supposed to take another test on 14dpo, and if it's negative, stop the progesterone. I'm not really that worried that I could be pregnant, as I do think I would have seen at least a slight second line by now, but what if I really AM one of those people who have absolutely stark white tests up until their BFP with no fade in??
> 
> LOL -- All the 'what if's' of TTC are going to drive me absolutely insane!Click to expand...

all white, not even the faintest of lines at 14 dpo. Then on day 
16, saw the line, so I did a frer, and it was positive. Even the frer on day 14 was stark white


----------



## BelievingFor2

emeraldbaby said:


> Thanks Iluvredskins & tobefruitful!
> 
> Just got back from my scan.
> My follicles arent as mature as he would like. But I do have 2x 11mm follicles in my right ovary. So he said if I successfully ovulate it wont be for atleast another week. ***I hope they keep growing!!! *** I will have a follow up appmt on tues or wed.
> 
> I also got bloods taken today to test my hormone levels, and Im waiting for the results.

Apparently the follicles grow 2mm each day *i think*.. so u are still well on your way to ovulation... I have a follicle scan on Monday as well. Will let you know how I get on... Btw, I've been cramping since CD10 around my ovaries, have you had similar cramps?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh girls I'm SO SICK of crying over this TTC nonsense. My closest friend at work today told me she's 7 weeks pregnant. She knows (most of) what I've been though, and I don't think she was going to tell me, but I was telling her how a teacher was asking if either of us were yet (it's become a "thing" at work, because her and I got married 2 weeks apart, blah blah) and she got all red and just blurted it out. Best part?! She stopped bcp 2 months ago, meanwhile I'm going on month 15. I feel so bad, I don't even know what I said, but I know I didn't really act all that happy. I apologized later. Obviously I am, but I was so shocked and it was really hard to hear. We share an office, and sat there for the last 45 minutes of the day not talking, she could tell I was upset and didn't even know what to say to me. I kept tearing up and had to hold back the tears. UGH. I'm so upset. And feel so friggin guilty for my reaction. And can't stop crying. :cry:


----------



## LemonTea

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh girls I'm SO SICK of crying over this TTC nonsense. My closest friend at work today told me she's 7 weeks pregnant. She knows (most of) what I've been though, and I don't think she was going to tell me, but I was telling her how a teacher was asking if either of us were yet (it's become a "thing" at work, because her and I got married 2 weeks apart, blah blah) and she got all red and just blurted it out. Best part?! She stopped bcp 2 months ago, meanwhile I'm going on month 15. I feel so bad, I don't even know what I said, but I know I didn't really act all that happy. I apologized later. Obviously I am, but I was so shocked and it was really hard to hear. We share an office, and sat there for the last 45 minutes of the day not talking, she could tell I was upset and didn't even know what to say to me. I kept tearing up and had to hold back the tears. UGH. I'm so upset. And feel so friggin guilty for my reaction. And can't stop crying. :cry:

Oh man, that does sound hard. I don't know how I would have reacted -- there are just so many reactions all at once! Obviously you are happy for her as she's your friend, but it's just got to be a blow! I know I would have been incredibly jealous even while being happy for her. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey Ladies can i plse join this thread :flower: i must admit i didnt read through all these pg of the thread... will get to it sumtime :thumbup:
im starting my 1st round of clomid 2morrow CD5-9 50mg :happydance:
im super excited & really hope this helps me ov... pro levels were 0.8 last mnth, so im clearly am :nope: ov

Goodluck to u all & lots of baby :dust::dust:

also :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to lisa92881


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks sparkle, and welcome! :)


----------



## Sparklegirl

ok ladieswhat is the best time of day to take my clomid??? also what side effects can i expect .... ok just read the whole thread , & my questions anwered..

goodluck ladies & lots of baby :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tobefruitful

Sparklegirl said:


> Hey Ladies can i plse join this thread :flower: i must admit i didnt read through all these pg of the thread... will get to it sumtime :thumbup:
> im starting my 1st round of clomid 2morrow CD5-9 50mg :happydance:
> im super excited & really hope this helps me ov... pro levels were 0.8 last mnth, so im clearly am :nope: ov
> 
> Goodluck to u all & lots of baby :dust::dust:
> 
> also :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to lisa92881

welcome & good luck!! :)


----------



## rdleela

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh girls I'm SO SICK of crying over this TTC nonsense. My closest friend at work today told me she's 7 weeks pregnant. She knows (most of) what I've been though, and I don't think she was going to tell me, but I was telling her how a teacher was asking if either of us were yet (it's become a "thing" at work, because her and I got married 2 weeks apart, blah blah) and she got all red and just blurted it out. Best part?! She stopped bcp 2 months ago, meanwhile I'm going on month 15. I feel so bad, I don't even know what I said, but I know I didn't really act all that happy. I apologized later. Obviously I am, but I was so shocked and it was really hard to hear. We share an office, and sat there for the last 45 minutes of the day not talking, she could tell I was upset and didn't even know what to say to me. I kept tearing up and had to hold back the tears. UGH. I'm so upset. And feel so friggin guilty for my reaction. And can't stop crying. :cry:

I feel for ya, girl, same thing just happened to me. My best friend knew that I was TTC #1, and she and I talked about her trying for her second at the same time! But when I emailed her one day quite a few months ago, she said they weren't trying right now.

Well, go to have coffee with her on New Years Eve with our other best friend, and she tells us she's 3 months pregnant. SHOCK and UPSET but I had to put on a happy face and tell her how awesome that was. Was really upset that she lied to me.

She wrote me an email later apologizing for lying, she said she lied because she knew I was TTC and didn't want to place all that pressure on me that she was, too. So it was better to tell me on freaking new years eve? I was already super-depressed b/c of Christmas and a new year, then I got that news.

It took a few days, but I'm feeling better about it now. I truly am totally happy for them, their older child will have a brother or sister! It just sucks when you're trying so hard and nothing is happening, and people who get pregnant so easy just don't understand. Hugs!


----------



## rdleela

Ok, now I need some advice, girls with Clomid experience!

I think I missed my LH surge...I've never really had a long or strong LH, but I have seen a positive one. Just think I missed it this month, b/c I got two REALLY close to positive, and it's gone already. So I put in two positives in FF, b/c it must have happened somewhere in that window.

Anyways, my temps are confusing me a bit! I've never had a pre-o temp dip that low, and now my temps are back up, but not as high as they normally go!

Do you think I o'd already, or do you think it'll be tomorrow?

Also, I have totally not had any EWCM, and the last two months I had a ton. Yesterday I was pretty dry. I guess that's normal on Clomid?? Thanks for your help, ladies!


----------



## Sparklegirl

hey ladies can u plse help me with this all advice appreciated :flower:


https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/845554-cycle-length-clomid.html


----------



## rdleela

rdleela said:


> Ok, now I need some advice, girls with Clomid experience!
> 
> I think I missed my LH surge...I've never really had a long or strong LH, but I have seen a positive one. Just think I missed it this month, b/c I got two REALLY close to positive, and it's gone already. So I put in two positives in FF, b/c it must have happened somewhere in that window.
> 
> Anyways, my temps are confusing me a bit! I've never had a pre-o temp dip that low, and now my temps are back up, but not as high as they normally go!
> 
> Do you think I o'd already, or do you think it'll be tomorrow?
> 
> Also, I have totally not had any EWCM, and the last two months I had a ton. Yesterday I was pretty dry. I guess that's normal on Clomid?? Thanks for your help, ladies!

Ok, so weird, I just got a REALLY positive OPK! lol I had almost positives for a few days, then last night it was really negative, than this afternoon, 12:30pm, REALLY positive! So I guess I am going to be O'ing very soon! yea! Hope to see a temp rise next day or two...


----------



## Lisa92881

rdleela said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> Ok, now I need some advice, girls with Clomid experience!
> 
> I think I missed my LH surge...I've never really had a long or strong LH, but I have seen a positive one. Just think I missed it this month, b/c I got two REALLY close to positive, and it's gone already. So I put in two positives in FF, b/c it must have happened somewhere in that window.
> 
> Anyways, my temps are confusing me a bit! I've never had a pre-o temp dip that low, and now my temps are back up, but not as high as they normally go!
> 
> Do you think I o'd already, or do you think it'll be tomorrow?
> 
> Also, I have totally not had any EWCM, and the last two months I had a ton. Yesterday I was pretty dry. I guess that's normal on Clomid?? Thanks for your help, ladies!
> 
> Ok, so weird, I just got a REALLY positive OPK! lol I had almost positives for a few days, then last night it was really negative, than this afternoon, 12:30pm, REALLY positive! So I guess I am going to be O'ing very soon! yea! Hope to see a temp rise next day or two...Click to expand...

Wooohoooo!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklegirl

rdleela said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> Ok, now I need some advice, girls with Clomid experience!
> 
> I think I missed my LH surge...I've never really had a long or strong LH, but I have seen a positive one. Just think I missed it this month, b/c I got two REALLY close to positive, and it's gone already. So I put in two positives in FF, b/c it must have happened somewhere in that window.
> 
> Anyways, my temps are confusing me a bit! I've never had a pre-o temp dip that low, and now my temps are back up, but not as high as they normally go!
> 
> Do you think I o'd already, or do you think it'll be tomorrow?
> 
> Also, I have totally not had any EWCM, and the last two months I had a ton. Yesterday I was pretty dry. I guess that's normal on Clomid?? Thanks for your help, ladies!
> 
> Ok, so weird, I just got a REALLY positive OPK! lol I had almost positives for a few days, then last night it was really negative, than this afternoon, 12:30pm, REALLY positive! So I guess I am going to be O'ing very soon! yea! Hope to see a temp rise next day or two...Click to expand...

goodluck & lots of baby :dust:


----------



## Bbnutella

Hi girls,

I hope you're all having a nice week-end.

It's m'y fourth day of clomid and my second of Provames. No side effect yet...


I've an appointment for an ultrasound on monday 16th, i'll be on CD14

I don't know when to start ovulation tests? I don't want to miss our chance for this month!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Bbnutella said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope you're all having a nice week-end.
> 
> It's m'y fourth day of clomid and my second of Provames. No side effect yet...
> 
> 
> I've an appointment for an ultrasound on monday 16th, i'll be on CD14
> 
> I don't know when to start ovulation tests? I don't want to miss our chance for this month!

hey bbnutelle, im on day2 of clomid, going for my scan on friday, which will be cd11. i think i will start opks cd10, which is the day after last pill.


----------



## Lisa92881

Sparklegirl said:


> Bbnutella said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> I hope you're all having a nice week-end.
> 
> It's m'y fourth day of clomid and my second of Provames. No side effect yet...
> 
> 
> I've an appointment for an ultrasound on monday 16th, i'll be on CD14
> 
> I don't know when to start ovulation tests? I don't want to miss our chance for this month!
> 
> hey bbnutelle, im on day2 of clomid, going for my scan on friday, which will be cd11. i think i will start opks cd10, which is the day after last pill.Click to expand...

I would also recommend starting on cd 10. Good luck! :)


----------



## mrsjennyg

I third starting them at CD10 :) 
I am CD18 and I started taking the opk's on CD10 because I'm also using the CBE Fertility Monitor and that's when I got my first "high." I didn't get a + until CD16. Prior to clomid I didn't ov until CD21 - 25 and my surges lasted for 3 days. I feel like now that I'm on clomid my cycles are totally unpredictable! I only had the + for one day and if I didn't test 2x a day I might have missed it (the monitor didn't catch the surge, I did the opk 6 hrs after the monitor when I got the +).
I def felt ov pains this time with the meds. I have never felt them before- thank you clomid at least I knew it was working!


----------



## MaisyMay

I got a smiley  cd14 and I got my smiley on my clearblue ovulation test  so happy and relieved. I really didn't think i'd ovulate on time but it seems to work. Hopefully i'll see a temp rise tomorrow or the day after  x


----------



## steelergirl55

Hi ladies! I have been stalking this post for the last few weeks, so I have been there in spirit with all of you! I started my 2nd round of Clomid today (CD#3), increased from 50mg to 100mg. I just wanted to thank everybody for the support they didn't even know they were giving me! I hope to repay some of that if I can! Here's hoping we all get our :bfp: soon! And :dust: to all!


----------



## steelergirl55

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh girls I'm SO SICK of crying over this TTC nonsense. My closest friend at work today told me she's 7 weeks pregnant. She knows (most of) what I've been though, and I don't think she was going to tell me, but I was telling her how a teacher was asking if either of us were yet (it's become a "thing" at work, because her and I got married 2 weeks apart, blah blah) and she got all red and just blurted it out. Best part?! She stopped bcp 2 months ago, meanwhile I'm going on month 15. I feel so bad, I don't even know what I said, but I know I didn't really act all that happy. I apologized later. Obviously I am, but I was so shocked and it was really hard to hear. We share an office, and sat there for the last 45 minutes of the day not talking, she could tell I was upset and didn't even know what to say to me. I kept tearing up and had to hold back the tears. UGH. I'm so upset. And feel so friggin guilty for my reaction. And can't stop crying. :cry:

Lisa, yours is the post that finally made me join so I could reply. You are not alone! When the last of my TTC friends wrote us all an email a few months ago saying she was pregnant and then replied to my congratulatory email that she didn't want to tell me because she was afraid I would be upset, I couldn't believe it! I don't want pity! But I was upset, and that is what prompted me to call my gyn and say I was ready to take the next step.

I cried too, but I was happy for her too. And I felt guilty too. And embarrassed that I couldn't stop feeling sorry for myself and rise above it all. Basically, I had exactly the same reaction you are describing. Yuck! I know it doesn't really help to hear that your reaction is normal, but I assure you it is. And I can also tell you that it gets better, hang in there!


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi steelergirl55 Welcome :) How long have you been ttc? x


----------



## kcoennen

Hi steelergirl!!! I'm originally from Pittsburgh, so an extra welcome to another Steeler fan!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Welcome Steelersgirl! I guess I know who you are rooting for in a few minutes!!!


----------



## steelergirl55

Thanks ladies! kcoennen, CONGRATULATIONS! Sweet pea is actually a cute nickname, don't you think! (Oh, and "Here we go, Steelers, here we go!!")

Iluvredskins, I lived in DC and then Falls Church until moving back to Pgh. Virginia is so beautiful! Maybe we can be bump buddies!

MaisyMay, congrats on your O:) today! I have been TTC for 11 months, had crazy cycles until last month on Clomid, but looks like I O'ed! That's a small victory in this journey, at least, so enjoy it!


----------



## kcoennen

MaisyMay said:


> I got a smiley  cd14 and I got my smiley on my clearblue ovulation test  so happy and relieved. I really didn't think i'd ovulate on time but it seems to work. Hopefully i'll see a temp rise tomorrow or the day after  x

:sex: Get to it!!!!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

MaisyMay said:


> I got a smiley  cd14 and I got my smiley on my clearblue ovulation test  so happy and relieved. I really didn't think i'd ovulate on time but it seems to work. Hopefully i'll see a temp rise tomorrow or the day after  x

go get :sex::sex::sex: & more :sex: :winkwink: what u doing online :dohh: :haha: :haha:


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,
I am on my first round of clomid. I started 50 mg on CD 6 and took it for 5 days. I am now on CD 13 with no + on the ovulation test. I normally have longer cycles and don't even begin testing ovulation until CD16, but I thought a + could be expected much sooner with clomid. :nope:

It has me feeling a little bit stressed. My fertility clinic is not very good at describing all of the steps involved. I only know that if I do not get a + on LH surge tomorrow, they want to do another untrasound. 

Can anyone share their experience--particularly if you normally have longer cycles? Also, I see several people listing temperatures/progesterone levels with their LH results. Can someone tell me the short version of what to look for with temperature charting? My doctor is not measureing progesterone levels, but I have had w miscarriages (very early) so I am wondering if that is something that is normally done for this or just normally done in general.

It is hard to know whether to trust your doctor or not. Hopefully, after the first round, I will be more in the know.

Amy


----------



## steelergirl55

ipen44 said:


> Hi All,
> I am on my first round of clomid. I started 50 mg on CD 6 and took it for 5 days. I am now on CD 13 with no + on the ovulation test. I normally have longer cycles and don't even begin testing ovulation until CD16, but I thought a + could be expected much sooner with clomid. :nope:
> 
> It has me feeling a little bit stressed. My fertility clinic is not very good at describing all of the steps involved. I only know that if I do not get a + on LH surge tomorrow, they want to do another untrasound.
> 
> Can anyone share their experience--particularly if you normally have longer cycles? Also, I see several people listing temperatures/progesterone levels with their LH results. Can someone tell me the short version of what to look for with temperature charting? My doctor is not measureing progesterone levels, but I have had w miscarriages (very early) so I am wondering if that is something that is normally done for this or just normally done in general.
> 
> It is hard to know whether to trust your doctor or not. Hopefully, after the first round, I will be more in the know.
> 
> Amy

Hi Amy!

From what I've read, you can expect to Ov between 6 and 10 days after your last dose of Clomid. For me, I started 50mg on CD#3, so finished on CD#7, and O'ed last month on CD #17 (just under the wire!). I knew I O'ed when my temp went up by ~0.4 degrees and stayed up for several days. When around CD #28 my temps began coming back down, I figured it wasn't my month, and AF came came 3 days later.

If you're only 2 days past your last dose, you're fine!


----------



## Lisa92881

steelergirl55 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls I'm SO SICK of crying over this TTC nonsense. My closest friend at work today told me she's 7 weeks pregnant. She knows (most of) what I've been though, and I don't think she was going to tell me, but I was telling her how a teacher was asking if either of us were yet (it's become a "thing" at work, because her and I got married 2 weeks apart, blah blah) and she got all red and just blurted it out. Best part?! She stopped bcp 2 months ago, meanwhile I'm going on month 15. I feel so bad, I don't even know what I said, but I know I didn't really act all that happy. I apologized later. Obviously I am, but I was so shocked and it was really hard to hear. We share an office, and sat there for the last 45 minutes of the day not talking, she could tell I was upset and didn't even know what to say to me. I kept tearing up and had to hold back the tears. UGH. I'm so upset. And feel so friggin guilty for my reaction. And can't stop crying. :cry:
> 
> Lisa, yours is the post that finally made me join so I could reply. You are not alone! When the last of my TTC friends wrote us all an email a few months ago saying she was pregnant and then replied to my congratulatory email that she didn't want to tell me because she was afraid I would be upset, I couldn't believe it! I don't want pity! But I was upset, and that is what prompted me to call my gyn and say I was ready to take the next step.
> 
> I cried too, but I was happy for her too. And I felt guilty too. And embarrassed that I couldn't stop feeling sorry for myself and rise above it all. Basically, I had exactly the same reaction you are describing. Yuck! I know it doesn't really help to hear that your reaction is normal, but I assure you it is. And I can also tell you that it gets better, hang in there!Click to expand...

Glad you finally joined, I'll give myself a little pat on the back for being your inspiration. :winkwink: Thank you for your kind words. It sure is a hard journey, and I don't know what I would do without this website. Welcome!



ipen44 said:


> Hi All,
> I am on my first round of clomid. I started 50 mg on CD 6 and took it for 5 days. I am now on CD 13 with no + on the ovulation test. I normally have longer cycles and don't even begin testing ovulation until CD16, but I thought a + could be expected much sooner with clomid. :nope:
> 
> It has me feeling a little bit stressed. My fertility clinic is not very good at describing all of the steps involved. I only know that if I do not get a + on LH surge tomorrow, they want to do another untrasound.
> 
> Can anyone share their experience--particularly if you normally have longer cycles? Also, I see several people listing temperatures/progesterone levels with their LH results. Can someone tell me the short version of what to look for with temperature charting? My doctor is not measureing progesterone levels, but I have had w miscarriages (very early) so I am wondering if that is something that is normally done for this or just normally done in general.
> 
> It is hard to know whether to trust your doctor or not. Hopefully, after the first round, I will be more in the know.
> 
> Amy

You still have plenty of time to ovulate! Like someone else said, it usually happens within 10 days, but for me it was even a few days later than that. Just keep BD'ing in the meantime! I have long and irregular cycles (you can see them all by clicking on my Fertility Friend ticker), so even ovulating on cd 21 was an improvement for me. I started to get sad around cd13 too, cause I was expecting to ovulate super early. So don't worry, you WILL ovulate! :)


----------



## ipen44

Thank you Lisa. I saw your fertility friend earlier and went to the site. I was able to watch the youtube videos. Now I have a better understanding of what can happen. I was just a little thrown off by the clinic acting like it was out of the ordinary to not ovulate by CD14. I am breathing now : ) 

I have to go out of town on CD16 which is not ideal, but crossing my fingers it will work out. TTC while traveling for work is a hard combo.


----------



## Lisa92881

I think ov on cd 14 is more common in girls who take it earlier in their cycle, like cd2-6.


----------



## SKP

I started clomid on cd 3to8 which was dec 30th, i been getting indications of a line and its getting stronger and im cd 12 now. Could be early becuase maybe i was already going to ovulate without the clomid kicking in.


----------



## Chloe597

ipen44- i also have long cycles and i didnt O on clomid until CD32. So all is not lost if you don't have that +OPK as early as you expected.

I'm usually a spotter right after O but i'm now 5DPO and no spotting. I am trying not to read too much into that and i think i am out this cycle due to late BD but i can't help but have some hope. i've had pretty bad headaches the past 2 days as well. this is my first TWW since august and i am remebering how much i hate them! :) Good luck all!

Steelergirl, I'm a Browns fan so i was happy to see your boys get tebowed ;)


----------



## Lisa92881

Chloe597 said:


> ipen44- i also have long cycles and i didnt O on clomid until CD32. So all is not lost if you don't have that +OPK as early as you expected.
> 
> I'm usually a spotter right after O but i'm now 5DPO and no spotting. I am trying not to read too much into that and i think i am out this cycle due to late BD but i can't help but have some hope. i've had pretty bad headaches the past 2 days as well. this is my first TWW since august and i am remebering how much i hate them! :) Good luck all!
> 
> Steelergirl, I'm a Browns fan so i was happy to see your boys get tebowed ;)

Chart's looking good!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

I took my clomid on the night of CD2 and I didn't ov until CD16... prior to clomid I didn't ov until CD21-25... so don't give up hope ipen!


----------



## rdleela

Got my temp rise! Yea! BD timed perfectly. Took 1st round clomid cd5-9 and O'd cd16....cd15 is normal for me, so I O'd a day later than normal...now just need a few days of high temps and start my progesterone and wait!


----------



## Lisa92881

rdleela said:


> Got my temp rise! Yea! BD timed perfectly. Took 1st round clomid cd5-9 and O'd cd16....cd15 is normal for me, so I O'd a day later than normal...now just need a few days of high temps and start my progesterone and wait!

:wohoo:


----------



## wookie130

Do you ladies mind if I join in here?

I'm 33, and TTC #1, after being pregnant last year, only to have a mmc in July at 10 weeks, and a D&C shortly after. We've been struggling to become pregnant ever since. I'm now on cycle #6 TTC. After trying the CBFM (I'm still using it), temping with FF, pre-seed, softcups, and OPK's, we went to my OB/gyn, who then began doing blood tests. My prolactin is normal, my thyroid is within normal range, my husband's semen analysis came back great, but my progesterone was borderline low on both day 21 and 24... 8.29 & 7.74, so for whatever reason, I'm not ovulating STRONG ENOUGH, apparently. So, clomid was prescribed, and I'm on my 3rd day taking it, 50 mg, cycle days 3-7. I'm on CD 5 right now, so 2 more pills.

I pray that the Clomid helps me achieve motherhood. I'm sick and tired of feeling robbed from the miscarriage, only to feel broken from not getting another bfp and rainbow baby. It totally sucks.

Tomorrow I should be receiving my new set of test sticks for the CBFM, which should be interesting to see how the monitor behaves on a clomid cycle. And I'll be getting my Clearblue digi opk's! I've only ever used the cheapy opk strips, which for me are too ambiguous. I don't want to miss my surge. I want to make sure we are bding like rabbits this month...LOL!


----------



## rdleela

Hi, Wookie, welcome! Sorry to hear about your m/c, I have been lucky enough to have not had to deal with that....has your doctor talked to you about taking progesterone suppositories after ovulation?


----------



## Bbnutella

hi everyone!

I'm just CD7 but... I took an ovulation test. Which is negative, but with quite a dark second line... I don't know what to think.

(I can't post pictures because I'm new here!)


----------



## MaisyMay

kcoennen said:


> MaisyMay said:
> 
> 
> I got a smiley  cd14 and I got my smiley on my clearblue ovulation test  so happy and relieved. I really didn't think i'd ovulate on time but it seems to work. Hopefully i'll see a temp rise tomorrow or the day after  x
> 
> :sex: Get to it!!!!!Click to expand...

HaHa already had by that point. We've been bd every other day and we bd on the first day of my surge (yesterday) didn't get a temp rise this morning though, but I'm still getting smileys today. I think, I think I might have ovulated lunch timish today cos my ovaries are no longer hurting (They were pinching like a bitch, hurt to move) Really hoping for a temperature rise tomorrow morning. If my temps not up tomorrow I'm definitely gonna freak out and panic majorly. :wacko:


----------



## MaisyMay

Bbnutella said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I'm just CD7 but... I took an ovulation test. Which is negative, but with quite a dark second line... I don't know what to think.
> 
> (I can't post pictures because I'm new here!)

Hi my opks were quite dark but not positive on cd7 and 8 they then turned light and stayed light until my lh surge started on cd14 and 15. I ovulated on cd15 (yesterday) as I had my temp rise this morning . . Woohoo for that  I know it's really hard but try not to worry. I was certain clomifene wouldn't make me ovulate on time (i'm on clomifene as i'm a very late ovulater) as I tried soy and it didn't work, but it has. I'm sure you'll ovulate around day 14. Keep doing opks and track your temp and of course keep up the bding  x x


----------



## Chloe597

Bbnutella, I would frequently get lines that were dark, but not quite as dark as the control line, even on those cycles where I didn't O. I think its just normal hormone fluctuations, as there is always LH in your system prior to O.

Yay, Maisy! That is so exciting that you O'd earlier than normal! Can you remind me of which days you took the Clomid? I took mine 5-9 and still had a late O. I want to bring it forward. 

I woke up this morning with brownish spotting at 7DPO. Not sure what that is all about. Possibly IB, possibly just my typical post O spotting:shrug: I'm trying not to read too much into it, but thats pretty much all I think about nowadays.


----------



## wookie130

I do have a question...

I'm on a CD 6, and my last clomid pill is tomorrow morning. At what point should I begin using my OPK's if I'm taking it days 3-7? Should I wait until CD 10, so that I don't get false positives? I'm using digis, their expensive, and I don't want any more confusion than is absolutely necessary...


----------



## rdleela

Hey, Wookie, it looks like you normally O cd15-16...I normally O cd15 and I took clomid cd5-9 and o'd on cd 16 this cycle...So I don't know, maybe you'll O a day or two early?

I am curious if you read my post above to your first post; has your dr ever mentioned progesterone suppositories to you after O? I am using progesterone, and it could be something to look into for you!


----------



## Bbnutella

Thank you girls for your answer! 
Got a negative today as well, a bit lighter... 
I'll try to keep calm and no worry :):dohh:


----------



## LemonTea

Welcome Steelersgirl and Ipen44/Amy!

Amy, I haven't had much experience with what you're talking about. I hope someone else can give a few pointers as to what to look for and/or talk to your doctor about. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## jessicastar74

Hi, I am still getting a feel for this forum. My husband and I have been TTC since July 2011. I will be starting my second round of clomid 50MG on Thursday (CD 4-9).
Last month I ovulated on CD 22ish...

I have PCOS - and AF has been about 30-40 days apart since I came of BCP. I feel blessed that AF has been somewhat trackable, but am frustrated at the "later" ovulation.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## kcoennen

Oh Chloe, I hope your temps stay up after your little dip yesterday!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh girls I'm so tempted to POAS today! Someone tell me it's too early and nothing will show up especially without fmu!!! :dohh:


----------



## kcoennen

I would wait two more days. But then again I tested on days 10, 12, 14, and 
16 lol


----------



## MaisyMay

Chloe597 said:


> Bbnutella, I would frequently get lines that were dark, but not quite as dark as the control line, even on those cycles where I didn't O. I think its just normal hormone fluctuations, as there is always LH in your system prior to O.
> 
> Yay, Maisy! That is so exciting that you O'd earlier than normal! Can you remind me of which days you took the Clomid? I took mine 5-9 and still had a late O. I want to bring it forward.
> 
> I woke up this morning with brownish spotting at 7DPO. Not sure what that is all about. Possibly IB, possibly just my typical post O spotting:shrug: I'm trying not to read too much into it, but thats pretty much all I think about nowadays.

I took mine cd 2 - 6 My gynae told me those are the days that give earlier ovulation. He said 5 -9 is for more mature eggs. Maybe discuss taking it earlier with your gynae, but hopefully you won't have to!! Your post ovulation spotting sounds really promising. Fingers crossed for implantation bleeding!! Keep us updated xx


----------



## MaisyMay

Chloe I just noticed your temp drop as well. Thats combined with your spotting looks sooooo promising :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

rdleela said:


> Hey, Wookie, it looks like you normally O cd15-16...I normally O cd15 and I took clomid cd5-9 and o'd on cd 16 this cycle...So I don't know, maybe you'll O a day or two early?
> 
> I am curious if you read my post above to your first post; has your dr ever mentioned progesterone suppositories to you after O? I am using progesterone, and it could be something to look into for you!

I actually asked about this when they prescribed my Clomid. My OB told me that they're just going to check my progesterone again 7 days after my LH surge, and go from there. Whether then they'll consider suppositories, a cream, or Prometrium, I don't know. I would think it would be a good idea...


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen said:


> I would wait two more days. But then again I tested on days 10, 12, 14, and
> 16 lol

Hahahah. When did you get your first bfp??


----------



## Chloe597

Lisa, if you have a lot of tests, I would totally test tomorrow morning. Wouldn't test today because your HCG is most concentrated with your first morning urine. But at the same time, I wouldn't be disappointed if it was negative, since its still early.

My spotting is continuing all day. I dont think it can be IB since its been going all day. I hope it is gone tomorrow, its really stressing me out!


----------



## HopefulHannah

Hi ladies!! Wow, what a positive forum! Kellie and Chantal, I'm a primary teacher in England, TTC since may 2011. No AF til dec 2011 and nothing since :-(

Have had all tests as has DH and after initial concern about PCOS everything turned out to be fine! But obv I'm not ovulating so I'm hoping I get given clomid when I go to my next appt in hospital on feb 13th. I wanted it at my last appt in nov but they said they would rather wait a but longer :-/

The thing is, before going on the pill, I was always soooo irregular so I know I'm not ovulating!!!! Going to really push for clomid next time as I'm so stressed and impatient now! I guess we are always taught that you can get pregnant from just one risky time so it hits hard when 8 months down the line you're still seeing BFNs.

Would love to know if clomid is an easy route to follow as it sounds very confusing!!!!

Baby dust to everyone! Congrats Kellie and good luck to everyone else, I feel for you all xxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Chloe597 said:


> Lisa, if you have a lot of tests, I would totally test tomorrow morning. Wouldn't test today because your HCG is most concentrated with your first morning urine. But at the same time, I wouldn't be disappointed if it was negative, since its still early.
> 
> My spotting is continuing all day. I dont think it can be IB since its been going all day. I hope it is gone tomorrow, its really stressing me out!

I do have a ton! :dohh: Oh man. I think I'll test in the morning. I've read that IB can even last 2-3 days, so don't count yourself out unless it's FLOW!


----------



## mrsjennyg

welcome wookie! I also have the CBFM. I suggest using the opks 2x a day and here's why... my CBFM detected my high but I never got a peak. I got highs starting on cd10 and I caught my surge on the opk the afternoon of cd16... I was fully expecting to see a peak on the CBFM on cd17 but it was still a high and my opk that morning was -. prior to clomid my surge was 3 days so it def changed! I also used to not ov until cd21-25 so I'm so happy that I did on cd16 (FF confirmed). without the monitor I would not have known to start BDing EOD on cd10 but without the opks I would have missed mu surge! FX for you :)


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,
Thanks for all of your answers to my questions. Still no ovulation here, but signs that it will happen are getting stronger. I am CD 15 and normally ovulate around CD 21. I took clomid CD3-CD8. I have just started to do the temp readings. The first two days were 98.1 and 98.0 and today 98.8. I am traveling though and waking up a different place everyday so not sure the temps are a good measure for me.

We have been TTC informally for about a year and a half. DH has very low sperm count with poor morphology and poor motility. Even if I can ovulate earlier, I am not sure it will help in our case. We are doing IUI first. If that does not work, we are considering IUI with donor sperm. I talked to the doctor about that and he didnt seem too positive about it--more like it was the weirdest thing he ever heard :shrug:

I guess it is good news that there is no ovulation yet since I am out of town. Glad to see others are using the "smiley" OPK test. I started using the other type, but I obsess over how dark the line is so I am back to smiley 

Good luck to all heading into the last half of the cycle. Very encouraging to see some + results for this group.

Amy


----------



## steelergirl55

Welcome, Wookie (love that, by the way), Jessi, and Hannah!

Chloe...OUCH! Watching it was painful, but not as painful as having to be a Brownies fan!:laugh2:

Lisa, you can be hopeful and realistic at the same time. Man, it would be amazing if that is IB! But even if you POAS and its negative, you're not out until :witch: comes!

So far, 100mg doesn't really feel very different from 50mg Clomid. I envy those of you who are really in tune with your bodies though. I thought for so long that I just wasn't noticing my CM changing or my breasts getting sore. Little did I know that I wasn't having those changes because I wasn't ovulating! And now, I try to pay such close attention that I am driving myself mad!


----------



## steelergirl55

Chloe597 said:


> Lisa, if you have a lot of tests, I would totally test tomorrow morning. Wouldn't test today because your HCG is most concentrated with your first morning urine. But at the same time, I wouldn't be disappointed if it was negative, since its still early.
> 
> My spotting is continuing all day. I dont think it can be IB since its been going all day. I hope it is gone tomorrow, its really stressing me out!

In all seriousness, though, hang in there! And don't rule anything out, either, until AF comes. I'd say "try not to stress" but I haven't been able to master that either, so I'll save it for another time!


----------



## kcoennen

Lisa92881 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> I would wait two more days. But then again I tested on days 10, 12, 14, and
> 16 lol
> 
> Hahahah. When did you get your first bfp??Click to expand...

Not til day 16!!! Every other day was totally white. Not even the slightest line.


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> I would wait two more days. But then again I tested on days 10, 12, 14, and
> 16 lol
> 
> Hahahah. When did you get your first bfp??Click to expand...
> 
> Not til day 16!!! Every other day was totally white. Not even the slightest line.Click to expand...


Crazy! Tonight I've got some cramps. Kinda feeling like I'm out. :( Did you have cramping or anything?


----------



## kcoennen

Lisa92881 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> I would wait two more days. But then again I tested on days 10, 12, 14, and
> 16 lol
> 
> Hahahah. When did you get your first bfp??Click to expand...
> 
> Not til day 16!!! Every other day was totally white. Not even the slightest line.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy! Tonight I've got some cramps. Kinda feeling like I'm out. :( Did you have cramping or anything?Click to expand...

Yes - I swore AF was on it's way. I only took a test because we were going to a Steeler game and I wanted to make sure I was able to drink. I was wrong!! I really thought there was no way I was pregnant.


----------



## Lisa92881

I go back and forth between super hopeful and super negative!! :wacko:


----------



## kcoennen

Lol I was just always super negative. I never thought it would have worked that month. Keep your head up! Did you get your progesterone levels checked this month after O?


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope, my dr wanted me to do a few unmonitored rounds of Clomid, and I'm going back in Feb.


----------



## rdleela

Grrr...I can't read page 35!! Anyone else?

That page ONLY keeps redirecting me back to the main forum page! So annoying!


----------



## Chloe597

Page 35 works fine for me.

Woke up with more spotting this morning. Temp was down .2 degrees from yesterday too. No clue...

Lisa, did you test???


----------



## rdleela

wookie130 said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> Hey, Wookie, it looks like you normally O cd15-16...I normally O cd15 and I took clomid cd5-9 and o'd on cd 16 this cycle...So I don't know, maybe you'll O a day or two early?
> 
> I am curious if you read my post above to your first post; has your dr ever mentioned progesterone suppositories to you after O? I am using progesterone, and it could be something to look into for you!
> 
> I actually asked about this when they prescribed my Clomid. My OB told me that they're just going to check my progesterone again 7 days after my LH surge, and go from there. Whether then they'll consider suppositories, a cream, or Prometrium, I don't know. I would think it would be a good idea...Click to expand...

Awesome, I think that could be something really good for you, I take Prometrium 100mg 2x daily as suppositories, I start after FF give me my crosshairs and take until 14dpo if BFN.

Welcome to all the new ladies!

Just got my crosshairs after my 1st round of Clomid, I'm not temping or symptom spotting now for 2 weeks! Trying a relaxed approach this time!

G/L to all you ladies!


----------



## Lisa92881

Chloe597 said:


> Page 35 works fine for me.
> 
> Woke up with more spotting this morning. Temp was down .2 degrees from yesterday too. No clue...
> 
> Lisa, did you test???

Yup, BFN...which was especially sucky after having a dream about getting a BFP! :nope: Temp went down a bit and I'm kinda crampy, so I think it's only a matter of time!


----------



## LemonTea

jessicastar74 said:


> Hi, I am still getting a feel for this forum. My husband and I have been TTC since July 2011. I will be starting my second round of clomid 50MG on Thursday (CD 4-9).
> Last month I ovulated on CD 22ish...
> 
> I have PCOS - and AF has been about 30-40 days apart since I came of BCP. I feel blessed that AF has been somewhat trackable, but am frustrated at the "later" ovulation.
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Welcome! Looks like DH and I started actively trying around the same time as you guys.


----------



## LemonTea

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh girls I'm so tempted to POAS today! Someone tell me it's too early and nothing will show up especially without fmu!!! :dohh:

Sigh -- I'm not the one to talk anyone away from the sticks. I start POAS 7dpo, and then couldn't stop until 14dpo. I have no hope of holding out any longer this month, but I'm going to _try _to wait until at least 10dpo.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! Haven't checked in for a while. Thought in would let everyone know that I'm about 3dpo! Still have all the way till the 27th to test. That's when I should actually be late!!! I go for my 21 day bloodwork on Monday and will know the results on Tuesday. Praying that they are much higher than last months!


----------



## steelergirl55

Lisa92881 said:


> Chloe597 said:
> 
> 
> Page 35 works fine for me.
> 
> Woke up with more spotting this morning. Temp was down .2 degrees from yesterday too. No clue...
> 
> Lisa, did you test???
> 
> Yup, BFN...which was especially sucky after having a dream about getting a BFP! :nope: Temp went down a bit and I'm kinda crampy, so I think it's only a matter of time!Click to expand...

It's still early though right!?!?

I actually had a dream last night that my mom was pregnant! And my cousin was trying to talk to me about what a miracle it was, and I was furious! I even woke up angry! lol!


----------



## Lisa92881

HAhahaha omg how funny!!

I guess it's still early, but my LP is usually 12 days so AF should be here tomorrow, unless Clomid messed with it. So I'm trying to remain positive!! No cramps or anything, so I'm not too sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing. Haha.


----------



## rdleela

IluvRedskins, we're both 3dpo! yea! Lisa, I sure hope AF stays away for you! Clomid can lengthen your luteal phase, b/c it helps to create a healthier corpus luteum, which is what produces progesterone in the luteal phase :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Hmm. So I may need to be patient for a few more days! :dohh: On the plus side, there's still time for my temp to go up!


----------



## Chloe597

chantel, good luck! can't believe you are 3 dpo already!

I think clomid is making my lp shorter. My spotting was red this afternoon, so thats not a good sign for IB. I'm not sure what to do for next cycle. I will have to call my doc when af officially arrives.

On another note, has clomid caused anyone else serious breakouts?? I swear, it's like I'm 15 again with the zits! It went from bad after coming off bc to worse when going on clomid, and there is just noooooo end in sight! Ugh...


----------



## SKP

I never had any side effects on clomid


----------



## uwa_amanda

Chloe597 said:


> chantel, good luck! can't believe you are 3 dpo already!
> 
> I think clomid is making my lp shorter. My spotting was red this afternoon, so thats not a good sign for IB. I'm not sure what to do for next cycle. I will have to call my doc when af officially arrives.
> 
> On another note, has clomid caused anyone else serious breakouts?? I swear, it's like I'm 15 again with the zits! It went from bad after coming off bc to worse when going on clomid, and there is just noooooo end in sight! Ugh...

Bad acne, hot flashes, fatigue, mood swings from Hell, when should I stop? :haha:

I can deal with the acne, fatigue, and hellacious mood swings but the hot flashes are so annoying...I am a hot natured person anyway so it makes it that much worse. Ugh!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Woke up to a temp drop and AF. :cry: I was so hopeful this cycle, between the Clomid, HSG, getting polyps removed, and perfectly timed BD. But nope. :nope:

Silver lining is that the Clomid did work, and gave me my shortest cycle since beginning TTC in October 2010.


----------



## Sparklegirl

Lisa92881 said:


> Woke up to a temp drop and AF. :cry: I was so hopeful this cycle, between the Clomid, HSG, getting polyps removed, and perfectly timed BD. But nope. :nope:
> 
> Silver lining is that the Clomid did work, and gave me my shortest cycle since beginning TTC in October 2010.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
im so sorry the ugly :witch: showed up but on the positive side clomid is helping you so hopefully this cycle FX & lots of :baby::dust:


----------



## Chloe597

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Lisa. Sorry the :witch: got you. I'm pretty sure i'm going to be joining you soon as my spotting is only getting heavier and my temp is only dropping. I'm going to call my doc today to see if i can switch up my clomid and O sooner than CD32. Are you going to still take 25mg?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sorry Lisa!!! :hugs:

Chloe, I've not really had any symptoms this time around. I was a little crampy on Sunday and Monday but nothing since then. I am taking into account that my whole body is sore from running on Tuesday but nothing like the last few cycles. Last month I cramped from 1dpo until the :witch: arrived. Oh well! Hopefully AF is not on her way for you. If it is though, I would definately see if they will let you go ahead and increase your dosage. My doctor told me that if this was not the cycle that I would go to 100mg next month. PLEASE let this be the month!!!


----------



## rdleela

Awh, sorry AF got you girls!!!! Lisa, what an improvement on your cycles, though! Just think, shorter cycles = more chances to try!


----------



## ipen44

Chloe597 said:


> chantel, good luck! can't believe you are 3 dpo already!
> 
> I think clomid is making my lp shorter. My spotting was red this afternoon, so thats not a good sign for IB. I'm not sure what to do for next cycle. I will have to call my doc when af officially arrives.
> 
> On another note, has clomid caused anyone else serious breakouts?? I swear, it's like I'm 15 again with the zits! It went from bad after coming off bc to worse when going on clomid, and there is just noooooo end in sight! Ugh...

Yes on the break outs. So annoying--especially when you are trying to keep TTC on the down low! It seems to ease up as ovulation comes on. I am hoping I do not get an increased dose of clomid next month.


----------



## ipen44

Lisa92881 said:


> Woke up to a temp drop and AF. :cry: I was so hopeful this cycle, between the Clomid, HSG, getting polyps removed, and perfectly timed BD. But nope. :nope:
> 
> Silver lining is that the Clomid did work, and gave me my shortest cycle since beginning TTC in October 2010.

:cry: just feeling your pain. This is such a roller coaster ride. CD1 is the worst.


----------



## ipen44

I will get the hang of the mutli-quote post soon :dohh:

I am officially scheduled for my IUI. Good CM, temp, and +OPK today. I also had an ultrasound which showed 1 24 mm follicle ready to drop. I am really excited that everything finally came together. I have been testing on OPK for so many days.

I passed out pretty badly at the doctor's office today when they took blood. The plus side is that if there is low progesterone level, I will know soon so I can supplement if needed and hopefully avoid a miscarriage should the IUI work.

Another strange clomid side effect my first month--I totally passed out on CD6 and day 3 of clomid. I woke up at 3am and felt really sick. I started making my way to the bathroom and the next thing I know, I was waking up with my face in the bathmat. I wondered how I got down there, but had bruises on my knees and forehead by the next morning so I can only assume that I fell. I did have a couple of drinks that night (new year's eve) so I am blaming that, but with this second pass out on the blood draw, it has me a little worried.

If anyone has baby dust, please send some my way. When DH gets home, he is going to have to walk around pantless so we can cool the :spermy: down.


----------



## Bbnutella

Ipen, that's great!! Fingers crossed then!

Still negative opk here... I'm CD10 or 11. I've got an U/S on Monday, no idea if I'll have ovulated by then. If not, and if my follicules are mature, then I'll have an injection.


----------



## Bbnutella

Oh, I have looooots of spots too :'( I look like my students!


----------



## SKP

That sucks about the clomid side effects, that one night could of been a bad mix with the alcohol. What dosage of clomid are u on.


----------



## Chloe597

Well ladies, my doctor just put me on 150mg of Clomid. That seems like quite a steep step up! I am supposed to take a pregnancy test tomorrow, and if its negative, take aygestin (form of progesterone) for 10 days, then take 150mg clomid on days 5-9. I'm actually a little scared to jump up so much, I might just take 100mg instead, and 150 the following month if 100 doesn't work. 

I'm just bleeding so much i can't see how this would be caused by any sort of healthy pregnancy. its pretty much the equivalent of a light flow day, but a slightly different consistency, so its not yet AF.

Good luck, ipen! what mg of Clomid were you on? I hope this is your time!!


----------



## steelergirl55

ipen44 said:


> I will get the hang of the mutli-quote post soon :dohh:
> 
> I am officially scheduled for my IUI. Good CM, temp, and +OPK today. I also had an ultrasound which showed 1 24 mm follicle ready to drop. I am really excited that everything finally came together. I have been testing on OPK for so many days.
> 
> I passed out pretty badly at the doctor's office today when they took blood. The plus side is that if there is low progesterone level, I will know soon so I can supplement if needed and hopefully avoid a miscarriage should the IUI work.
> 
> Another strange clomid side effect my first month--I totally passed out on CD6 and day 3 of clomid. I woke up at 3am and felt really sick. I started making my way to the bathroom and the next thing I know, I was waking up with my face in the bathmat. I wondered how I got down there, but had bruises on my knees and forehead by the next morning so I can only assume that I fell. I did have a couple of drinks that night (new year's eve) so I am blaming that, but with this second pass out on the blood draw, it has me a little worried.
> 
> If anyone has baby dust, please send some my way. When DH gets home, he is going to have to walk around pantless so we can cool the :spermy: down.

That's great! Lot's of :dust:


----------



## steelergirl55

Lisa92881 said:


> Woke up to a temp drop and AF. :cry: I was so hopeful this cycle, between the Clomid, HSG, getting polyps removed, and perfectly timed BD. But nope. :nope:
> 
> Silver lining is that the Clomid did work, and gave me my shortest cycle since beginning TTC in October 2010.

I've never been a big fan of Wizard of Oz, but every time I see :witch: I think "I can't wait 'til I can sing 'Ding Dong the Witch is dead!'"

Sorry she got you!


----------



## ipen44

I am on 50 mg of clomid. Not sure why I had such a strong reaction. It has been years since I have seen my follicles via U/S simply because I have not had an U/S so maybe the clomid improved the follicle??? Other than that I am not sure I got much benefit out of it. I almost wish they would try a drugless cycle and see what type of follicles/ovulation I have. 

DH has significant enough sperm problems to cause our infertility. I don't know why they automatically assume the woman needs drugs. I just told him my age and that my cycles are 31 days (which they have been since I was 10) and he was like--oh that is the problem.

Not sure how I feel about this clinic. I have not see the doctor in so long. Just nurses and techs. . .


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks for all the love and support girls, I need it today! :hugs:




Chloe597 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Lisa. Sorry the :witch: got you. I'm pretty sure i'm going to be joining you soon as my spotting is only getting heavier and my temp is only dropping. I'm going to call my doc today to see if i can switch up my clomid and O sooner than CD32. Are you going to still take 25mg?

Yes, I'm going to stick with 25 mg since I know it worked for me, and hopefully with that low of a dose the side effects like thinned lining and decreased CM are minimal. What I might do is switch my days to 3-7 rather than 5-9....have any thoughts??



rdleela said:


> Awh, sorry AF got you girls!!!! Lisa, what an improvement on your cycles, though! Just think, shorter cycles = more chances to try!

I know, crazy to think that 2 cycles ago was 123 days and this was just about 30. Thank you for reminding me of that. :)


----------



## ipen44

I forgot who mentioned it on here, but I wanted to thank whoever said that had they not been doing OPK test 2X per day, they would have missed their surge.

The day I read that, I started testing 2x per day rather than 1 as instructed by the doctor. I got my surge this am and out of curiosity, I decided to test tonight just to see how long the surge lasted. GONE!

Very glad I am reading these forums. :friends:


----------



## mrsjennyg

ipen44 said:


> I forgot who mentioned it on here, but I wanted to thank whoever said that had they not been doing OPK test 2X per day, they would have missed their surge.
> 
> The day I read that, I started testing 2x per day rather than 1 as instructed by the doctor. I got my surge this am and out of curiosity, I decided to test tonight just to see how long the surge lasted. GONE!
> 
> Very glad I am reading these forums. :friends:

that was me! so glad you were able to catch your surge! this med def changes the game- my surge used to be 3 days :)


----------



## rdleela

Lisa, re: switching to cd3-7 instead of cd5-9, I think I'm actually going to do that next cycle if this one doesn't work for me!

Saw my dr. today, got my blood tests back; I've been on the cusp of needing thyroid medication for two years, got tested in June, still low, but dec and last week I was wayyyyy high, so I'm on thyroid meds starting tomorrow AM. I guess it can affect ovulation, so I'm going to do a lot of research on that now. I'm hypothyroid.

Also, my prolactin level was too high, but my blood test was on the day I O'd in dec, so I'm getting tested for that again on CD3 next cycle. Gonna do some more research on that, too...

Everything else was fine and normal!

Also getting my progesterone levels checked on Monday which will be 8dpo! Yea! Will be interesting to see especially since I am on progesterone suppositories.

ALSO (yeesh does this chick shut-up?) I am 4dpo and had spotting today...light brown, only two wipes and gone, around noon. I NEVER spot. NEVER. Is spotting mid-luteal phase normal for Clomid? Anyone? I'm on progesterone which is supposed to stop spotting! lol Weird.


----------



## wookie130

Rdleela- I don't believe spotting mid-luteal phase is ever textbook for Clomid...but, it could signify something with your progesterone levels, or perhaps even implantation bleeding.


----------



## Bbnutella

Hi girls,

Négative to for me today but I did it at midday, i usually do it in late afternoon. Should I do one tonight?

We :sex: yesterday night: should we do it again tonight?


----------



## Bbnutella

here is a picture (quite bad quality, sorry...) of my test, tell me what you think about it, please!

https://i47.servimg.com/u/f47/11/17/66/96/photo-15.jpg


----------



## Chloe597

Bbnutella, looks negative to me, but you should definitely BD tonight, as sometimes it takes a couple days after the +OPK to O.

Now a question for you girls. Warning, TMI coming up :) Has clomid changed the consistency of any of your AF? I believe the:witch: has arrived today, but it was really dark, and thicker than normal. and the quantity was way more than just spotting, so I'm not sure what to make of that. I took an HPT and of course a BFN, as expected (also only 10DPO today, so short LP for me). I am not going to take the progesterone my doctor prescribed and am just going to count today as CD1 and take 100mg Clomid starting on CD5, maybe even CD4 since i take it in the evening typically.


----------



## IluvRedskins

rdleela - I am on the verge of needing thyroid medication as well! From what I have researched it could be why I'm not ovulating. It can have a BIG impact on fertility. I was checked in August and my levels were 1.39. I was checked again in October and my levels were 0.399 and then again in November and they were 1.46. My endocrinologist wants to check me every few months now and told me that if it went over 2 that he would put me on medication. He also told me that the minute I find out I'm pregnant that I need to go have my TSH, T3 uptake, T4 and antibodies checked. He said that he would keep a VERY close eye on me when I'm pregnant because it can also be linked to m/c. I'm glad he wants to be so thorough! Apparently though with the m/c, babies do not start making their own thyroid secretions until we are 2-3 months pregnant! Hope that helps and hopefully the medication wil help you conceive! I go on Monday to get my progesterone levels checked too! I will be 8 dpo too!!!! Maybe your spotting today was IB! Fingers crossed for you!

Chloe- my AF got really heavy and clotty(not sure if that's a real word or not!!) when I started Clomid. My AF stayed around a couple of extra days too!

Bbnutella- I really hate using OPK because I could never tell what was positive and what wasn't! Fingers crossed that you have O'd or will O soon!


----------



## LemonTea

Chloe597 said:


> On another note, has clomid caused anyone else serious breakouts?? I swear, it's like I'm 15 again with the zits! It went from bad after coming off bc to worse when going on clomid, and there is just noooooo end in sight! Ugh...

Ugh -- so glad it's not just me. I woke up the day after AF arrived with one of the worst break outs I've had in years. I didn't know whether it was because of the Clomid or just going off progesterone, but since you had the same problem, I think once again I can point to the Clomid.


----------



## rdleela

IluvRedskins said:


> rdleela - I am on the verge of needing thyroid medication as well! From what I have researched it could be why I'm not ovulating. It can have a BIG impact on fertility. I was checked in August and my levels were 1.39. I was checked again in October and my levels were 0.399 and then again in November and they were 1.46. My endocrinologist wants to check me every few months now and told me that if it went over 2 that he would put me on medication. He also told me that the minute I find out I'm pregnant that I need to go have my TSH, T3 uptake, T4 and antibodies checked. He said that he would keep a VERY close eye on me when I'm pregnant because it can also be linked to m/c. I'm glad he wants to be so thorough! Apparently though with the m/c, babies do not start making their own thyroid secretions until we are 2-3 months pregnant! Hope that helps and hopefully the medication wil help you conceive! I go on Monday to get my progesterone levels checked too! I will be 8 dpo too!!!! Maybe your spotting today was IB! Fingers crossed for you!

lol, we are TTC twins! Except I think you must be almost Hyper thyroid?
0.2 - 4.0 is normal...June I was 3.87, Dec I was 5.24 and last week 5.59! Yikes! My BFF is an RN and she's also just started med for some problem this fall, and she says I'll start feeling better very quickly. I read last night that hypo thyroid can cause high prolactin levels, which is also what's high for me! So hopefully my thyroid meds will fix both of those issues.

I'm actually firing my other dr. (one who didn't give me clomid) b/c he KNEW I was TTC last Jan and my thyroid was over 4 then and he didn't prescribe me meds! WTH?! My RN BFF can't stand that Dr. anyways, so I'm just going to take her advice and not go see him anymore.

We're even getting progesterone levels checked on the same day! lol Hope we BOTH end up preggo this cycle! And yikes, I'm trying not to think good thoughts about that 4dpo spotting, lol


----------



## kcoennen

It's so exciting having so many of you in the TWW! I have been trying to keep up with what's going on with everyone. Baby dust to you all!!!

Morning sickness hit me with full force today. I was actually running late for school because I was getting sick so much. Fun times!


----------



## IluvRedskins

My endo has said that due to my history of thryoid problems in my family, he felt that I would end up with hoshimotos. Apparently because one of my antibodies is SO high and is attacking my immune system, he feels that I currently have tyroiditis? or something like that which is basically a virus that attacks your tyroid a breaks it down. He feels that I will end up with Hoshimotos Thyroidism which is what my mom has! My g-ma had graves disease which reversed in the 90s to hypo! I told my DH I'm screwed either way! Endo told me that it was only a matter of time! My mom said I was fortunate that I was finding out early, both her and my g-ma found out at 39. I'm only 24 so I think its way too early! Oh well! Hope your levels are good when you get tested. 

I'm hoping that since I've lost about 9 pounds by progesterone levels will go back up! I have 36 pounds to get to my goal weight but only 21 pounds to get to the normal BMI range! I've also cut out caffeine! I've been two and a half weeks with only a cup of soda!!! That is one of my biggest accomplishments!!! Hopefully it's been easy because my body is finally ready for a baby!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Oh no Kellie!!! I hope you feel better soon! Hopefully the morning sickness will go away fast!


----------



## Lisa92881

Chantel - I see that each round of Clomid you took during different cd's...did your dr recommend that or did you do that on your own??


----------



## ipen44

Bbnutella said:


> here is a picture (quite bad quality, sorry...) of my test, tell me what you think about it, please!
> 
> https://i47.servimg.com/u/f47/11/17/66/96/photo-15.jpg

looks negative to me too. i had to switch to the happy face one. no guess work on line color obsession. :nope: happy=ovulating


----------



## IluvRedskins

Lisa, it was all my doctors doing! He thought that my switching from CD 3 to 5 (as a starting point) would help my progesterone levels be higher. Same thing with this round. He felt that since my levels were higher the first round that maybe being in the middle would straighten it out. I really don't know. I just keep telling myself that I'm not the one with the MD behind my name, nor I have I been practicing since 1983! 

AFM - I have no symptoms this time and that is really making me wonder if it even worked this time! I'm 5 dpo and know that the past two months I have had really bad cramps at this point!

I also have a question for you ladies. I saw a new thread in the TTC forum about Clomid and exercising. Have any of you ladies heard whether or not we would be able to exercise while using Clomid. Apparently she has seen some articles saying that it is a bad thing and that it messes up the Clomid. I guess kind of like antibodics and BCP. Anyway, any tips would be great! I think I will ask the triage nurse when I go get blood work done on Monday!


----------



## Lisa92881

So maybe I shouldn't do 3-7, even though there are no known problems with my progesterone levels. I was thinking 4-8 this round, and since I take them at night, cd 4 is almost cd 5 anyways!!!

I don't see why exercise would affect Clomid at all. If anything it's good for you!! :)


----------



## rdleela

Chantel, I had to look Hoshimotos Thyroidism up...so basically it's a disease that results in hypothyroidism...hypo runs in my family, too...I've never heard anyone mention it as being a disease before, interesting!

Also, congrats on the weight loss...I was perplexed as to why I seemed to be gaining so much weight in the last six months, I actually kept blaming it on the emotional-rollercoaster of TTC...now my hypothyroidism totally explains my weight gain; hopefully I can start to get that under control now again.

AFM, I was surprised to find my cervix up high this morning. I only record the data on it when I'm inserting my progesterone suppositories. It went up last cycle, too, but not until way later in my LP. So I'm not taking much stock in it.


----------



## Bbnutella

Négative opk yesterday night for me ... Maybe today... :nope:


----------



## wookie130

Bbnutella- I'm waiting to ovulate too...I use both the CBFM (first thing in the morning), and digi opk's in the afternoon. I will NOT miss my surge!


----------



## Bbnutella

https://i47.servimg.com/u/f47/11/17/66/96/photo10.jpg

at the top of the pic, my test for today... still negative?


----------



## Lisa92881

Still negative but really close. I usually get a day or 2 like that, then a full blown positive. Are you testing twice a day? And keep BDing in the meantime!!!


----------



## HopefulHannah

Hi ladies!!

Please can someone give me advice??

I came off Marvelon in May 2011 and didn't get a period til Dec 1011. It started with spotting for three days then heavy bleeding for five days, then two days more of spotting. 35 days later, I am having light spotting again which fingers crossed will become a proper visit from AF....I know she's not normally welcome but after 7 months without a visit I am pleased I finally seem to be getting a cycle (and therefore ovulating!!!).

The thing is, clearly I'm having a longer cycle than 28 days, but I don't know whether to consider CD1 as when the spotting starts or when the heavier flow begins????? Trying to use an iPhone app to predict ovulation based on cycle length but obviously I need to make a decision on when to determine 'CD1' as!! Does anyone know a correct answer for this problem??!!

Also, I'm having a hospital follow up on 13 Feb and as my cycle seems to be developing as a longer one, should/could I push for Clomid??? I just feel all at sea as though it's just guesswork when I'm ovulating. I have a pack of 7 OPKs but I'm too scared to use them as it'll be a right waste of £10 if I test in completely the wrong time of my weird cycle!

Grateful for any thoughts, Hannah xxxx


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi hannah!! Most doctors say to count cd 1 as red blood flow, not spotting. And not to be a downer, but just because you got your period, it doesn't necessarily mean that you are ovulating. You could be though, I hope that you are! At your appt I would definitely ask about Clomid, as well as bloodwork to check hormone levels, since that might help explain your long and irregular cycles. Since you're not sure when you're ovulating, the best thing you can do in the meantime is have sex every 2-3 days to cover your bases. Good luck to you!! :)


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

Hello Ladies!!! 
i am trying to conceive my #1 and just done my first clomid cycle i got a positive OPK on the 8th of january and we BD the next 2 days now im in my 2WW and hoping for that BFP!!! good luck to us all!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Just got done buying a baby shower gift online, I can't even bring myself to go into Babies R Us. I'd rather pay the extra money for shipping! The shower is in 2 weeks for some girl I've never even met...it's my cousin's girlfriend, and I'm pretty sure she got pregnant by accident, they've been together less than a year. That's going to be a difficult shower to sit there and smile through!! :nope:


----------



## wookie130

Someone please help...this is my first Clomid cycle, 50 mg on days 3-7. I am using a CBFM with fmu early in the a.m., and CBE digis in the afternoon. Days 8 & 9 were both negative, and while my CBFM gave me a high this morning, I just got a + digi around 4 p.m., and it's only cycle day 10. Is this for real? Should I trust this as my surge? I'd think since I got negatives the past two days, I wouldn't start getting false positives now...what do you all think?


----------



## rdleela

Lisa92881 said:


> Just got done buying a baby shower gift online, I can't even bring myself to go into Babies R Us. I'd rather pay the extra money for shipping! The shower is in 2 weeks for some girl I've never even met...it's my cousin's girlfriend, and I'm pretty sure she got pregnant by accident, they've been together less than a year. That's going to be a difficult shower to sit there and smile through!! :nope:

Lisa, just don't go! Send the gift with someone else and make up an excuse - don't force yourself to sit through something like that if you think it will be too hard on you! :)


----------



## Lisa92881

rdleela said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Just got done buying a baby shower gift online, I can't even bring myself to go into Babies R Us. I'd rather pay the extra money for shipping! The shower is in 2 weeks for some girl I've never even met...it's my cousin's girlfriend, and I'm pretty sure she got pregnant by accident, they've been together less than a year. That's going to be a difficult shower to sit there and smile through!! :nope:
> 
> Lisa, just don't go! Send the gift with someone else and make up an excuse - don't force yourself to sit through something like that if you think it will be too hard on you! :)Click to expand...

Yeah, I'll see how I feel that day. My mom is going, and she lived right down the street so I can send my present with her if I decide not to go. Glad you understand, I said something about it to my sister and she made some flip comment....she's young and just doesn't get it!


----------



## rdleela

Lisa92881 said:


> Yeah, I'll see how I feel that day. My mom is going, and she lived right down the street so I can send my present with her if I decide not to go. Glad you understand, I said something about it to my sister and she made some flip comment....she's young and just doesn't get it!

I don't think anyone understands how it feels to TTC unless they've gone through it for a few months...I look back at my first few cycles TTC and it's interesting to see how my thought process has changed through every cycle. I actually feel like I hit rock bottom after last cycle, which was right at Christmas and New Years; somehow I got my groove back and I think I learnt a lot through that last cycle. I'll be interested to see how I react to another BFN this cycle; hopefully a lot better!

If that shower is in a week or two from now, you'll be close to O'ing again and you'll probably be in a good, hopeful mood again, eh?


----------



## Lisa92881

Hopefully, yup!! :)


----------



## SKP

My temps been prett y good, still in the 98's 5dpo now


----------



## rdleela

SKP said:


> My temps been prett y good, still in the 98's 5dpo now

Is this your first cycle using progesterone? How are you finding it? How are you taking it?

I'm on my 2nd cycle with it, take it starting 3dpo, 100mg prometrium 2xdaily. My temps stay artificially high when I'm on it, so I'm not even temping this TWW. It gives me TONS of symptoms, otherwise I love it, it fixed my short luteal phase :)


----------



## SKP

I started it on dec 19th for 10 days for the first time. Took clomid cd 3 on dec 30th. I found it well, never niticed it, it was just like taking a bcp. I took it orally pill form.


----------



## mrsjennyg

wookie130 said:


> Someone please help...this is my first Clomid cycle, 50 mg on days 3-7. I am using a CBFM with fmu early in the a.m., and CBE digis in the afternoon. Days 8 & 9 were both negative, and while my CBFM gave me a high this morning, I just got a + digi around 4 p.m., and it's only cycle day 10. Is this for real? Should I trust this as my surge? I'd think since I got negatives the past two days, I wouldn't start getting false positives now...what do you all think?

hey wookie- I use the CBFM too. you got 2 bars (highs) or 3 bars (peak)? I got my first high on cd10 too. I didn't get any peaks but I got a +opk on cd16 in the afternoon but my CBFM didn't register a peak at all. did you use a digi opk or an IC?


----------



## wookie130

mrsjennyg said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Someone please help...this is my first Clomid cycle, 50 mg on days 3-7. I am using a CBFM with fmu early in the a.m., and CBE digis in the afternoon. Days 8 & 9 were both negative, and while my CBFM gave me a high this morning, I just got a + digi around 4 p.m., and it's only cycle day 10. Is this for real? Should I trust this as my surge? I'd think since I got negatives the past two days, I wouldn't start getting false positives now...what do you all think?
> 
> hey wookie- I use the CBFM too. you got 2 bars (highs) or 3 bars (peak)? I got my first high on cd10 too. I didn't get any peaks but I got a +opk on cd16 in the afternoon but my CBFM didn't register a peak at all. did you use a digi opk or an IC?Click to expand...

I use the CBFM in the morning, and I've had all "high" readings so far this cycle. This is my 6th month using it, but my first month on clomid, so I'm sure that's effecting it.

But I also use the CBE smiley digital opks in the afternoons, and yesterday, CD 10, I got a smiley. I took the clomid days 3-7, and began testing in day 8 in the afternoon with the digis...those were negative, until yesterday, when I got a smiley. Now this morning, the monitor gave me another "high", but I'm going to take another digi smiley test this afternoon. We did BD yesterday after I got the positive, and we'll do it again tomorrow, as we're following a SMEP type schedule. 

Is it really possible I'm ovulating this early? Typically, I ovulate around day 16...it's just kind of a shocker.


----------



## Lisa92881

Wookie - It is pretty early, but I would trust the digi! I don't think you'd get a false pos. Hooray for a nice early ov!


----------



## mrsjennyg

wookie130 said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Someone please help...this is my first Clomid cycle, 50 mg on days 3-7. I am using a CBFM with fmu early in the a.m., and CBE digis in the afternoon. Days 8 & 9 were both negative, and while my CBFM gave me a high this morning, I just got a + digi around 4 p.m., and it's only cycle day 10. Is this for real? Should I trust this as my surge? I'd think since I got negatives the past two days, I wouldn't start getting false positives now...what do you all think?
> 
> hey wookie- I use the CBFM too. you got 2 bars (highs) or 3 bars (peak)? I got my first high on cd10 too. I didn't get any peaks but I got a +opk on cd16 in the afternoon but my CBFM didn't register a peak at all. did you use a digi opk or an IC?Click to expand...
> 
> I use the CBFM in the morning, and I've had all "high" readings so far this cycle. This is my 6th month using it, but my first month on clomid, so I'm sure that's effecting it.
> 
> But I also use the CBE smiley digital opks in the afternoons, and yesterday, CD 10, I got a smiley. I took the clomid days 3-7, and began testing in day 8 in the afternoon with the digis...those were negative, until yesterday, when I got a smiley. Now this morning, the monitor gave me another "high", but I'm going to take another digi smiley test this afternoon. We did BD yesterday after I got the positive, and we'll do it again tomorrow, as we're following a SMEP type schedule.
> 
> Is it really possible I'm ovulating this early? Typically, I ovulate around day 16...it's just kind of a shocker.Click to expand...

hmm that is strange because I thought with clomid you didn't until a certain number of days after your last pill? I think I remember someone saying that.


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

mrsjennyg said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> Someone please help...this is my first Clomid cycle, 50 mg on days 3-7. I am using a CBFM with fmu early in the a.m., and CBE digis in the afternoon. Days 8 & 9 were both negative, and while my CBFM gave me a high this morning, I just got a + digi around 4 p.m., and it's only cycle day 10. Is this for real? Should I trust this as my surge? I'd think since I got negatives the past two days, I wouldn't start getting false positives now...what do you all think?
> 
> hey wookie- I use the CBFM too. you got 2 bars (highs) or 3 bars (peak)? I got my first high on cd10 too. I didn't get any peaks but I got a +opk on cd16 in the afternoon but my CBFM didn't register a peak at all. did you use a digi opk or an IC?Click to expand...
> 
> I use the CBFM in the morning, and I've had all "high" readings so far this cycle. This is my 6th month using it, but my first month on clomid, so I'm sure that's effecting it.
> 
> But I also use the CBE smiley digital opks in the afternoons, and yesterday, CD 10, I got a smiley. I took the clomid days 3-7, and began testing in day 8 in the afternoon with the digis...those were negative, until yesterday, when I got a smiley. Now this morning, the monitor gave me another "high", but I'm going to take another digi smiley test this afternoon. We did BD yesterday after I got the positive, and we'll do it again tomorrow, as we're following a SMEP type schedule.
> 
> Is it really possible I'm ovulating this early? Typically, I ovulate around day 16...it's just kind of a shocker.Click to expand...
> 
> hmm that is strange because I thought with clomid you didn't until a certain number of days after your last pill? I think I remember someone saying that.Click to expand...

Hello Both!!
i think it is possible youre ovulating early this has happened to me as well this month! you are supposed to ovulate anytime 5 to 9 days after the last pill and if you got the smiley then you're most probably ovulating the next day which is in the range i've read about


----------



## wookie130

Well, I just took another smiley digi opk, and got a negative...surge is done already? Or should I keep testing?

We only bd'ed last night after getting my surge, so I don't think we've got a great shot, if I have indeed already ovulated...


----------



## rdleela

Hi, Wookie, you're surge could be done with, but I'd take another one tonight before bed and tomorrow afternoon to see what happens; I've never gotten more than one positive. I would BD today if you can! And keep BD'ing every two days until you get your three temp rises!


----------



## tobefruitful

hello again, i just finished my last dosage of clomid...i was wondering when i should start using an opk? i am going to give my dr. a ring tomorrow but i thought i would ask my ladies first.


----------



## Lisa92881

tobefruitful said:


> hello again, i just finished my last dosage of clomid...i was wondering when i should start using an opk? i am going to give my dr. a ring tomorrow but i thought i would ask my ladies first.

I usually start around cd 10. Or even a few days earlier if you took your Clomid really early, like cd 1-5.


----------



## rdleela

So Lisa you're taking Clomid tonight, right? Yea for a brand new cycle!


----------



## Lisa92881

YUP! Just took my first pill!! Trying out cd 3-7 this cycle. Haha. Here's to round #2 being the one!!! :happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Good luck ladies with this cycle! AFM I go tomorrow for my 21 day bloods. I'm hoping that since I've lost weight it will have helped my levels go up! I'm still not having ANY symptoms! What's up with that?


----------



## Lisa92881

Ovulation symptoms you mean? Plenty of girls dont get any! Good luck at your appt!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm in the TWW now! I'm 7dpo today and nothing! The pat few months I've had sore boobs, huge boobs, some nausea, and cramps! All by 7dpo...this month - Nothing! Not a thing!


----------



## Lisa92881

Well let me just tell you how many websites and threads I read last week in the home stretch of my TWW...of girls who had no symptoms before their BFP! Lots of luck to you!!


----------



## SKP

Im am going for cd21 bloods on weds.


----------



## Bbnutella

Hi there,

I'm really upset: i don't understand anything about those stupid opks! They are almost positive and They have been like that for three days!!


----------



## wookie130

Well, per your advice, DH and I squeeze another BD session out of last night...

My CBFM is still reading high, and my temps are still flat. So, I guess I'll keep testing with the digital opks in the afternoon, and if it surges again, we'll resume the BD marathon, and treat it like my fertile window all over again. I am a little concerned that I now have to have my progesterone test on Saturday, being that it will only be CD 17...but technically it will be exactly 7 days after my smiley on CD 10. So...


----------



## Chloe597

To all the ladies who aren't sure when to start OPK testing, I have read that a false positive can happen if you test earlier than 3 days after your last Clomid pill. So I didn't start testing until CD12, since i took Clomid thru CD9. I ended up with +OPK's on CD20-22 but didn't O until CD32, when i got yet another +OPK, so you can still get + without O. 

Chantel and SKP good luck with your bloodwork! I hope both of your progesterone levels are nice and high :)

I'm still in a mass of confusion over here. My spotting has slowed down, and my temp was starting to drop, but it went back up today. I feel so out of touch with my body! No clue what is going on. I keep changing my chart to reflect what i think is AF, then i change my mind and now i'm back to 13DPO. AF just needs to get here already so i can concentrate on round 2!


----------



## wookie130

Chloe, I took my clomid cycle days 3-7, and for my own curiosity, starting testing with smiley CBE digi opks in the afternoons, starting on cycle day 7, my last clomid pill.

Here were my results:
CD 7- negative (expected a false positive...was surprised!)
CD 8- negative
CD 9- negative
CD 10- smiley...positive! 

To be on the safe side, I am going to continue to test, in the event that I have a second later surge for some reason. I still don't entirely trust that this wasn't a fluke...but if it was for real, it goes to show that ovulation can really happen this early, particularly on a medicated cycle.


----------



## Bbnutella

Hi
I'm back from my appointment

I have two follicules on my right ovary: 13 and 14.5 mm

I have injections for two days because my endomeTrium is thin.
Then on wednesday, injection for ovulation
(thefirst one is gonal, thé second ovitrelle)


----------



## wookie130

Now, freak that I am, I went ahead and called the Clearblue Easy Hotline, as this CD 10 smiley digi, no peak, no temp rise thing is bugging the hell out of me.

And the lady was very helpful. She said the Clomid will most likely mess with the CBFM. She said it does NOT affect the digi smiley opk's (now, I don't know whether I believe this or not, but whatever), and I should absolutely trust the + I got the other day. I asked her why I would then get a negative the very next day, and she said that is how the stick reader works...you are NOT SUPPOSED to test after the first smiley. You just need to get to BDing after the smiley, within 12-36 hours. I then asked why my chart isn't reflecting a thermal shift, and she said that at CBE, they don't find charting to be very reliable (as I'm rolling my eyes to that one)...so, she said in a nutshell, that I should trust that CD 10 smiley.

Now, STILL being skeptical, I think I'll continue to test with the smiley's in the afternoons anyway. If I get another surge in a few days, or later this month, then maybe that's really go-time for ovulation. The Clearblue Mistress seemed to think that go-time is NOW, but whatever. I just don't trust it in my gut. And neither does my chart, apparently.


----------



## rdleela

Wookie, I concur! I think keep OPK'ing, I've seen lots of ladies get a positive and then later a positive with temp rise - I think the most important thing to remember that OPK's are just measuring a hormone, and that hormone will not always be level. That hormone is telling your body to release an egg. Temp's are confirming that you did, in fact, O, b/c the corpus luteam that sheds from the egg produces progesterone. So even if you get positive OPK's, doesn't mean you actually O'd.

It's gonna happen, just BD every two days and keep testing and temping! :)


----------



## DBandMe

hello everyone. I started reading this thread a few days ago. I think I have read alost everything imaginable. I am on my first cycle of clmid cd15 here. I am new to this but it seems really nice to have some support. I TTC for years with my husband with no luck, so I ditched him (haha j/k not for that reason but we didn't work out) I have been trying again now for almost another year. I did not ovulate at all it seemed, so I'm praying clomid does the trick. I haven't really had any side effects, the last couple of days some dull aching, which I am hoping is o. The anxiety and hoping and waiting is enough to drive you crazy!


----------



## Erin j

DBandMe said:


> hello everyone. I started reading this thread a few days ago. I think I have read alost everything imaginable. I am on my first cycle of clmid cd15 here. I am new to this but it seems really nice to have some support. I TTC for years with my husband with no luck, so I ditched him (haha j/k not for that reason but we didn't work out) I have been trying again now for almost another year. I did not ovulate at all it seemed, so I'm praying clomid does the trick. I haven't really had any side effects, the last couple of days some dull aching, which I am hoping is o. The anxiety and hoping and waiting is enough to drive you crazy!

Welcome and good luck with ttc:flower: I am on my first clomid cycle too. Hope we get our bfp's this cycle!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi all! I thought I would update you on the bloodwork! I'm still waiting to get my bloodwork back. It's driving me crazy not knowing. I called earlier and was told that my doctor has not reviewed them yet because he has surgeries scheduled to today and would not be in the office until late. I asked if another doctor could review them and she said she doubted it! They are MY results just tell me the number!!! Hopefully he will get to them today and call back afterwhile! I don't know if I can wait another day!


Doctor called about my levels! They were 22.5!!!!!!!


----------



## tobefruitful

hey ladies, so i took my last dosage of clomid on sun & today opk was negative this morning. i have an appointment on thurs to get an ultrasound. i am starting to get ovulation cramps...isn't this a tad early? feedback would be great. hope everyone is having a wonderful evening. thanks :)


----------



## rdleela

Have you guys heard about Early Pregnancy Factor? The last paragraph deals with us Clomid ladies specifically, but read the other paragraphs first, b/c they explain everything. From wikipedia:

Early pregnancy factor is tested for rosette inhibition assay. EPF is present in the maternal serum (blood plasma) shortly after fertilization; EPF is also present in cervical mucus and in amniotic fluid.

EPF may be detected in sheep within 72 hours of mating, in mice within 24 hours of mating, and in samples from media surrounding human embryos fertilized in vitro within 48 hours of fertilization (although another study failed to duplicate this finding for in vitro embryos). EPF has been detected as soon as within six hours of mating.

Because the rosette inhibition assay for EPF is indirect, substances that have similar effects may confound the test. Pig semen, like EPF, has been shown to inhibit rosette formation - the rosette inhibition test was positive for one day in sows mated with a vasectomized boar, but not in sows similarly stimulated without semen exposure. A number of studies in the years after the discovery of EPF were unable to reproduce the consistent detection of EPF in post-conception females, and the validity of the discovery experiments was questioned. However, progress in characterization of EPF has been made and its existence is well-accepted in the scientific community.

Early embryos are not believed to directly produce EPF. Rather, embryos are believed to produce some other chemical that induces the maternal system to create EPF. After implantation, EPF may be produced by the conceptus directly.

In humans, modern pregnancy tests detect human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG). hCG is not present until after implantation, which occurs six to twelve days after fertilization. In contrast, EPF is present within hours of fertilization. While several other pre-implantation signals have been identified, EPF is believed to be the earliest possible marker of pregnancy. The accuracy of EPF as a pregnancy test in humans has been found to be high by several studies.

Infertility and early pregnancy loss

EPF is useful when investigating embryo loss prior to implantation. One study in healthy human women seeking pregnancy detected fourteen pregnancies with EPF. Of these, six were lost within ten days of ovulation (43% rate of early conceptus loss).

Use of EPF has been proposed to distinguish infertility caused by failure to conceive versus infertility caused by failure to implant. EPF has also been proposed as a marker of viable pregnancy, more useful in distinguishing ectopic or other nonviable pregnancies than other chemical markers such as hCG and progesterone.

*A study of EPF in women taking clomifene to treat infertility found fertilization rates of about 40%-50% per cycle. In cycles where fertilization was detected, nearly 80% resulted in subclinical embryonic loss, a rate much higher than that found in healthy women.*

Here is the link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_pregnancy_factor


----------



## kcoennen

Oh Chantel - I am so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is a super high number!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks Kellie! I'm really hopeful now! Since my numbers jumped from 4.4 to 22.5, it's really hard not to get my hopes up!!! Even Tony is excited!! Hope your doctors appointment goes good tomorrow!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi all! I thought I would update you on the bloodwork! I'm still waiting to get my bloodwork back. It's driving me crazy not knowing. I called earlier and was told that my doctor has not reviewed them yet because he has surgeries scheduled to today and would not be in the office until late. I asked if another doctor could review them and she said she doubted it! They are MY results just tell me the number!!! Hopefully he will get to them today and call back afterwhile! I don't know if I can wait another day!
> 
> 
> Doctor called about my levels! They were 22.5!!!!!!!

Woooohoooo! :happydance:

If this cycle isn't the one, I'm going to ask about getting my levels checked during my next cycle. 

You didn't change your days right, just the dosage??


----------



## SKP

rdleela said:


> Have you guys heard about Early Pregnancy Factor? The last paragraph deals with us Clomid ladies specifically, but read the other paragraphs first, b/c they explain everything. From wikipedia:
> 
> Early pregnancy factor is tested for rosette inhibition assay. EPF is present in the maternal serum (blood plasma) shortly after fertilization; EPF is also present in cervical mucus and in amniotic fluid.
> 
> EPF may be detected in sheep within 72 hours of mating, in mice within 24 hours of mating, and in samples from media surrounding human embryos fertilized in vitro within 48 hours of fertilization (although another study failed to duplicate this finding for in vitro embryos). EPF has been detected as soon as within six hours of mating.
> 
> Because the rosette inhibition assay for EPF is indirect, substances that have similar effects may confound the test. Pig semen, like EPF, has been shown to inhibit rosette formation - the rosette inhibition test was positive for one day in sows mated with a vasectomized boar, but not in sows similarly stimulated without semen exposure. A number of studies in the years after the discovery of EPF were unable to reproduce the consistent detection of EPF in post-conception females, and the validity of the discovery experiments was questioned. However, progress in characterization of EPF has been made and its existence is well-accepted in the scientific community.
> 
> Early embryos are not believed to directly produce EPF. Rather, embryos are believed to produce some other chemical that induces the maternal system to create EPF. After implantation, EPF may be produced by the conceptus directly.
> 
> In humans, modern pregnancy tests detect human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG). hCG is not present until after implantation, which occurs six to twelve days after fertilization. In contrast, EPF is present within hours of fertilization. While several other pre-implantation signals have been identified, EPF is believed to be the earliest possible marker of pregnancy. The accuracy of EPF as a pregnancy test in humans has been found to be high by several studies.
> 
> Infertility and early pregnancy loss
> 
> EPF is useful when investigating embryo loss prior to implantation. One study in healthy human women seeking pregnancy detected fourteen pregnancies with EPF. Of these, six were lost within ten days of ovulation (43% rate of early conceptus loss).
> 
> Use of EPF has been proposed to distinguish infertility caused by failure to conceive versus infertility caused by failure to implant. EPF has also been proposed as a marker of viable pregnancy, more useful in distinguishing ectopic or other nonviable pregnancies than other chemical markers such as hCG and progesterone.
> 
> *A study of EPF in women taking clomifene to treat infertility found fertilization rates of about 40%-50% per cycle. In cycles where fertilization was detected, nearly 80% resulted in subclinical embryonic loss, a rate much higher than that found in healthy women.*
> 
> Here is the link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_pregnancy_factor

Wikipedia is not a credible source. Its just a place where everyone puts in their own info, which alot of it can be in accurate.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Actually Wikipedia is checked twice a day for accuracy.

Lisa, I didn't change the dosage. I stayed at 50mg but he did change the days. My first cycle was days 3-7, second round days 6-9, and this round was 4-8. I think we figured out which one works!!! Now to just get my BFP!!!! 10 dpo today and I'm starting to wonder if I can hold off until next Friday!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh right right. We've had this conversation. Hahaha. :dohh: So 4-8 did the trick huh. Interesting!


----------



## Chloe597

good news, chantel! Why would you wait until next friday to test?? that seems so far away! I would think you should test in 4 days, no? 

If AF ever shows up and this dreaded spotting goes away I am going to try 100mg on days 4-8. I'm also going to take mucinex right after Clomid because it has guaifenesin which is supposed to help with good CM. I worry i may have hostile CM since i have only seen EWCM once. 

Took a test this morning and still BFN. No surprises there, but my spotting is really light now and I really just want AF to get here so i can start again! 15 DPO today according to FF. I only suspect AF wasn't here earlier because my temp has yet to fall below my coverline. Otherwise i would have thought i had an early AF.


----------



## kcoennen

Hey ladies, we had our first appointment this morning and were having twins!!!!!! I'm still in total shock over this.


----------



## rdleela

OMG!!! Wow, yes, you must be shocked! And you were a CD5-9'er ending up with twins, yikes, that's why I took it 5-9 so no twins! hahah! CONGRATS!!! You'll have to change your tickers to twins! Also, could that somehow explain why you didn't get your BFP till 16dpo?? Just wondering...

Re: wikipedia, yes, it is checked for accuracy and if you go to the link their are citations on all of those facts to back them up. There are also many other websites you can check regarding Early Pregnancy Factor; I just thought the stat regarding Clomid users having 40% - 50% fertilization was amazing!


----------



## Chloe597

oh my gosh, kellie! that is great news! No wonder you were feeling the need to wear maternity pants so early. 2 little ones! Huge congrats!!:yipee:


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm so happy for you!! I told you, you were going to have twins!!!!


----------



## SKP

rdleela said:


> OMG!!! Wow, yes, you must be shocked! And you were a CD5-9'er ending up with twins, yikes, that's why I took it 5-9 so no twins! hahah! CONGRATS!!! You'll have to change your tickers to twins! Also, could that somehow explain why you didn't get your BFP till 16dpo?? Just wondering...
> 
> Re: wikipedia, yes, it is checked for accuracy and if you go to the link their are citations on all of those facts to back them up. There are also many other websites you can check regarding Early Pregnancy Factor; I just thought the stat regarding Clomid users having 40% - 50% fertilization was amazing!

Ok, in college and school , we werent allowed to get anything from that site becuase it is not a credible source. Anyways, hatsjust what i been told.


----------



## SKP

Congrats!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

congrats kellieeee thats sooooooo exciting!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

OMG! :wohoo: So exciting, congratulations!! How are you feeling, happy, overwhelmed, shocked....all of the above?! Haha. :hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

OMG yes - I am so mixed with emotions. It hasn't set in yet that there are two little babies growing inside of me. It's crazy!!!!!!! So much to do now... my doctor said at the latest she will let me go is 37 weeks, which is August 11, even though my official due date is September 1. She said most likely I will go before that. So we have at the most 6 months to get ready for 2 babies, and that is if I don't go on bed rest and can help the whole time!


----------



## ipen44

kcoennen said:


> Hey ladies, we had our first appointment this morning and were having twins!!!!!! I'm still in total shock over this.

I get so excited when I see your little growth chart at the bottom of your posts. I don't even know you and I am smiling. :happydance:


----------



## ipen44

Wikipedia is not a credible source. Its just a place where everyone puts in their own info, which alot of it can be in accurate.[/QUOTE]

Though anyone can post on Wikipedia, I have also found a lot of good information on there. It is a great starting place. I often follow the links at the bottom or more info and then search www.pubmed.com so that I can read the scientific literature on my own. I am a semi-wiki fan.


----------



## ipen44

IluvRedskins said:


> Actually Wikipedia is checked twice a day for accuracy.
> 
> Lisa, I didn't change the dosage. I stayed at 50mg but he did change the days. My first cycle was days 3-7, second round days 6-9, and this round was 4-8. I think we figured out which one works!!! Now to just get my BFP!!!! 10 dpo today and I'm starting to wonder if I can hold off until next Friday!

What is this they were testing for? Just checking to see if I had this test and if I need to :thumbup:


----------



## IluvRedskins

It was checking my progesterone levels. It tells whether or not you have ovulated and I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the making of the placenta or something like that. Not really sure. I'm just happy to know that's have finally had a good strong ovulation!


----------



## wookie130

Kcoennen- TWINS! Wow, a huge congrats to you and DH!!! That's awesome!

rdeela- Interesting info on the hormone.

Me, I'm still in ovulation limbo. That + opk on day 10 must have been a fluke. Flat temps, and a slight rise today. Please feel free to look at my chart, and tell me if you think yesterday was O day, due to the significant dip in my temps. We dtd deed last night, and skipped two nights before...

Do we even have a chance? We have been using pre-seed religiously.


----------



## Lisa92881

Def looks like it may have been, the next few days temps will tell!! Did you do an opk yesterday?


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh and yes you have a really good chance if yesterday was ov day!


----------



## SKP

Lisa, im missing you from my journal :(


----------



## wookie130

Lisa92881 said:


> Def looks like it may have been, the next few days temps will tell!! Did you do an opk yesterday?

Well, I did...it was negative. But, I've been using the CBE digi smiley ones, and had my smiley show on CD 10...but it never resulted in a temp rise, and it's not been positive since, so I'm assuming I never ovulated right after. :wacko:


----------



## tobefruitful

hello again, so i got an ultrasound done today and dr said my follicles are not quite "mature" yet but that i responded nicely to clomid...my body has produced 5-7 eggs!! she said that she thought that only 3 would remain. i tested today & got a :( they want me to try again tonight then again tomorrow...if nothing they want to give me a hcg shot & insemination is scheduled for sat! wish me lucky ladies...anybody been in this boat before?


----------



## Lisa92881

Just wanted to share my inspiration from my cough drop today. :)

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1326913807.jpg


----------



## ipen44

tobefruitful said:


> hello again, so i got an ultrasound done today and dr said my follicles are not quite "mature" yet but that i responded nicely to clomid...my body has produced 5-7 eggs!! she said that she thought that only 3 would remain. i tested today & got a :( they want me to try again tonight then again tomorrow...if nothing they want to give me a hcg shot & insemination is scheduled for sat! wish me lucky ladies...anybody been in this boat before?

Fruitful, I just went through this this cycle. We did insemination last Friday. I did not get my LH surge as soon as they would like. Luckily, I had to go out of town on business and the day I returned, I had my LH surge with insemination the next day. They were going to do the HCG, but I had my surge and there was a good follicle so they said it was my choice. I was pretty glad about that because it would drive me crazy to have HCG in my system in the 2ww. No way to test :cry:


----------



## ipen44

IluvRedskins said:


> It was checking my progesterone levels. It tells whether or not you have ovulated and I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the making of the placenta or something like that. Not really sure. I'm just happy to know that's have finally had a good strong ovulation!

I guess my fertility clinic already had this figured out because they already had me scheduled for exactly this this am. Mine was 12.6 which they said was ok so no supplements needed. Now that I know what this is, I am jealous of your 22. Good luck. 7 more days of waiting for me.


----------



## Lisa92881

SKP said:


> Lisa, im missing you from my journal :(

What do you mean??


----------



## SKP

Havent seen ya there for a while


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh! It must have gotten deleted from my subscribed threads by accident. I totally forgot about it! Can u give me the link?


----------



## SKP

sure :)


----------



## SKP

https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-journals/803608-skp-10-dpo-12.html,

might wanna back up a few pages :)


----------



## wookie130

Just to update you on my little mess...

Recap- 1st round of Clomid, days 3-7, negative opk's (CBE smiley digis) days 7-9. Smiley + OPK on CD 10. No temp, rise CBFM giving me highs, UNTIL.....

LAST NIGHT!!!!! I finally got another smiley, and this one is legit. This morning my monitor peaked this morning. So, that + opk on CD 10 was a fluke. DH and I bd'ed last night, and the night before last. Last night we BARELY pulled it off...we are both so exhausted, and the frequent sex is zapping his sex drive. We'll be REALLY luck if we can remotely manage to do it again tonight. It would be a miracle, actually. If we don't manage tonight, do we still have a chance this month? I know DH was worried about last night, as he didn't feel it was his strongest orgasm. Ugh, what a frustrating month. At least now, I don't have to get my progesterone drawn tomorrow. I can wait until Thursday of next week, so yay!


----------



## Chloe597

Wookie, I think you're good if you don't do it tonight, since you did it when you had the dip and then +OPK, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to give it another go tonight. Although, most people say to BD every other day, so if you don't get to it tonight, you're still on a typical BD schedule. 

Ladies, do any of you have different AF's when you are on Clomid? My temp finally dropped below the coverline today, but still no AF. I'm wondering if what i thought was 'heavy spotting' was actually a light AF?? But my temp never dropped below coverline the whole time i had that, so every day I'm just very confused by the whole thing. My birthday is next Monday, so I need AF to be here and gone by then! No one wants that on their birthday!


----------



## tobefruitful

chloe, i am not sure what an af is? sorry i am still getting used to the lingo here. happy birthday!! update on my situation, no :)'s so i had the dreaded shot in the tushy today...ouch. tomorrow is our big day (insemination!) we have to drive an hour and half to get it done. wish us luck! thanks again everybody for all the great advice...it really helps going through this w/ others.


----------



## tobefruitful

ipen44 said:


> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> hello again, so i got an ultrasound done today and dr said my follicles are not quite "mature" yet but that i responded nicely to clomid...my body has produced 5-7 eggs!! she said that she thought that only 3 would remain. i tested today & got a :( they want me to try again tonight then again tomorrow...if nothing they want to give me a hcg shot & insemination is scheduled for sat! wish me lucky ladies...anybody been in this boat before?
> 
> Fruitful, I just went through this this cycle. We did insemination last Friday. I did not get my LH surge as soon as they would like. Luckily, I had to go out of town on business and the day I returned, I had my LH surge with insemination the next day. They were going to do the HCG, but I had my surge and there was a good follicle so they said it was my choice. I was pretty glad about that because it would drive me crazy to have HCG in my system in the 2ww. No way to test :cry:Click to expand...

wow thanks for the advice, unfortunately i was not so lucky and needed the shot :( the dr. said i needed to wait 2 weeks after the insemination. so you got it done last fri huh? did the insemination process hurt? how are you feeling now? any different? how exciting!


----------



## ipen44

tobefruitful said:


> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> hello again, so i got an ultrasound done today and dr said my follicles are not quite "mature" yet but that i responded nicely to clomid...my body has produced 5-7 eggs!! she said that she thought that only 3 would remain. i tested today & got a :( they want me to try again tonight then again tomorrow...if nothing they want to give me a hcg shot & insemination is scheduled for sat! wish me lucky ladies...anybody been in this boat before?
> 
> Fruitful, I just went through this this cycle. We did insemination last Friday. I did not get my LH surge as soon as they would like. Luckily, I had to go out of town on business and the day I returned, I had my LH surge with insemination the next day. They were going to do the HCG, but I had my surge and there was a good follicle so they said it was my choice. I was pretty glad about that because it would drive me crazy to have HCG in my system in the 2ww. No way to test :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> wow thanks for the advice, unfortunately i was not so lucky and needed the shot :( the dr. said i needed to wait 2 weeks after the insemination. so you got it done last fri huh? did the insemination process hurt? how are you feeling now? any different? how exciting!Click to expand...

The insemination was not so bad at all. They say the amount the your pain depends on how tightly closed your cervix is. Mine was very tightly closed and it just felt like really bad period cramps while she was inserting the catheter. There is a little bleeding sometimes so bring some back up. After it is done, you lie there for 10 min and then go about your day. No problems for me after. Just waiting to see if I test or the :witch: shows up.


----------



## HopefulHannah

OMG OMG OMG

Just did two HPTs and both say BFP!!!!!!!!!

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MirnaBabyBump

HopefulHannah said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Just did two HPTs and both say BFP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

wowwwww thats soooooooo exciting m happy for you!!!!!! how many DPO are you??


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Hannah!


----------



## wookie130

Hannah, wow!!!! Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Congrats Hannah!


----------



## rdleela

Congrats Hannah!

I am testing tomorrow, 14dpo...being on progesterone sucks at this time, b/c AF is staying away b/c of it, and I don't know WHAT to think...had a cool dream last night that I got a BFP, sure hope it comes true!


----------



## ipen44

HopefulHannah said:


> OMG OMG OMG
> 
> Just did two HPTs and both say BFP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopeful--such great news. No matter what happens this month for me, so happy one of us got a (or 2) :bfp:. Praying that all continues to go well!


----------



## ipen44

How do I get those fun little timelines that everyone has at the bottom on their posts? I want to have some of those. Especially the vacation one.

Also, DH and I have been trying to figure out exactly what BD means. Obviously, I know it stands for :sex:, but what do the letters stand for? We have had several guesses and we want to know who is right. :lol:


----------



## IluvRedskins

It stands for baby dance! 

Hope this is all of our month!

If you want a ticker, click on mine and it will take you to the website. You want the BB code when you get to the end. To put it into your signature, go to user CP at the top of the page and on the right side you should see edit signature about half way down. Just copy and paste and save! Hope this helps!


----------



## ipen44

IluvRedskins said:


> It stands for baby dance!
> 
> Hope this is all of our month!
> 
> If you want a ticker, click on mine and it will take you to the website. You want the BB code when you get to the end. To put it into your signature, go to user CP at the top of the page and on the right side you should see edit signature about half way down. Just copy and paste and save! Hope this helps!

Well, baby dance was not even out our short list. "Bend Down", "Big D#%@", etc was our list. LOL


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hi All - Can I join the Clomid club? :)

CD2 today - trying to decide between 50mg & 100mg for this cycle. What dose are y'all on? And why do you need it? And what cycle number is this?

I feel so lost, sorry for all the questions!

So excited at the thought that I might actually ovulate in a timely manner this cycle! Anyone else starting their Clomid today or tomorrow?

I'm glad I have so many TTC #1 cycle buddies over here!


----------



## rdleela

BabyBump you can def join us!

Did a dr. not prescribe you Clomid? They usually start you out at 50mg...that's what I took...I need it mostly for an O-boost, but also b/c I have a short luteal phase, it makes for a healthier O, which brings on a healthier LP!

I am testing tmrw, so it's either on to my second round of Clomid or a BFP...hmmmmmm:shrug:


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies :) well 15dpo and bfn but my temps are still very high... not sure what to expect since this is my first round of clomid and everything has been very different!


----------



## Lisa92881

Ooooh rd I'm excited for you! Have you not tested at all yet? Very impressive, good for you! :) Hope you see 2 lines tomorrow!!


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsjennyg said:


> hey ladies :) well 15dpo and bfn but my temps are still very high... not sure what to expect since this is my first round of clomid and everything has been very different!

Your chart still looks really good!! Clomid can sometimes extend your LP....but I hope yours is long bc it's going to end in BFP. :)


----------



## rdleela

lisa, thanks!!!! i have no idea what will happen tmrw with my test, it really could go either way, and yes, i have held out and not tested yet! why cant i apply this willpower to exercise? lol

jenny, fx'd for u, your chart is looking great!


----------



## tobefruitful

congrats hannah! that is amazing! :) i have a good feeling that this will be a great month for all of us! 

insemination went well, dh #'s were just fine. now we have to wait for 2 whole long weeks...ughhh!!! we saw the play wicked today, we joked about having to name our child elphaba ha ha. hope everybody had a great day! :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

rdleela said:


> BabyBump you can def join us!
> 
> Did a dr. not prescribe you Clomid? They usually start you out at 50mg...that's what I took...I need it mostly for an O-boost, but also b/c I have a short luteal phase, it makes for a healthier O, which brings on a healthier LP!
> 
> I am testing tmrw, so it's either on to my second round of Clomid or a BFP...hmmmmmm:shrug:

Thanks! :)

Yes, it's prescribed - have two sets of 50mg and am just tempted to try 100mg because I'm worried it won't bring my O-date forward by the 30 days I need it to (my last cycle was 60 days with ovulation on CD48).

Typing that out now makes it sound so scandalous, lol. I'm just being impatient. I'm sure I'll just do the 50mg. 

Good luck with your test! I'll be anxiously waiting on your results. Can't believe you've held out, I can NEVER wait until 14 DPO to test. Curiosity gets the best of me.


----------



## rdleela

Yea for TWW time tobefruitful!!

Babybump, glad you're going to try out the 50mg's and see what happens!! Hopefully it will bring O up for you!

Curiosity just doesn't beat out how crappy I feel when I see a BFN...I am going to feel ok either way if this cycle ends...many ladies get a BFP on their 2nd cycle of Clomid, I'm not too worried! If I were to get preggo next cycle, I'd be having a Halloween baby, that would be pretty cool!

Well, I'll be posting in the AM, gonna try to hold my pee in my sleep! lol


----------



## Chloe597

congratulations, hannah! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!

ipen, fingers crossed for your bfp in 2 weeks! AF is aunt flow, btw.

Speaking of AF, she got me at like 3am. So I'm not sure if I should count friday our saturday as cd1 as I hang yet gone to sleep when I noticed af was here friday night/sat morn. What do you think? Can't wait to try clomid round 2!


----------



## rdleela

So sorry about AF, Chloe! I would count today (Sat) as cd1...


----------



## Lisa92881

Chloe I would also consider Saturday cd1. Good luck with round 2, I hope it's lucky for us. :)

Rd did you test yet?!


----------



## rdleela

Sigh, just tested ladies, bright white BFN! :( I had different symptoms this month, and some promising ones, too, so I'm a bit sad, but def not as sad as I've been! I think I hit rock bottom last cycle at Christmas.

So I'm off the progesterone, waiting for AF and onto my 2nd cycle of Clomid, hoping for a Halloween baby now!

What's the best cd's to take Clomid, cause I did 5-9 but don't most ladies get preggo with 3-7? Should I change it up?


----------



## ipen44

RD--that picture is hilarious! Sorry about your bfn. I got one today too. I am only 9DPO and according to fertility friend, only 14% of people got a BFP with that kind of test at 9DPO so I guess there is still home. Just feeling very AF-like.

I just feel like this should be easier :dohh:

Went to church this am and upon reading the bulletin in Sunday School, saw that today was "baby dedication" Sunday. That is where all of the new babies born in the church in the last 3 months come up and get shown on camera and the parents vow to bring them up properly. I told DH that I needed to leave. I wouldn't have made it through.

Happy for all BFPs and all babies, but sometimes it is just too much to watch. :cry:


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies- tested again this am at 16dpo and BFN. my temp dropped slightly- nothing crazy but it didn't go up. i am so totally bummed. if no af tomorrow i am calling doc because maybe the clomid did extend my lp but i can't stop thinking about the 2 spots of red blood on the tp on 10dpo... i was praying that was ib. i just don't know what to think because prior to clomid my lp was 11-13 days but i didn't ov until cd 21-25... ugh this is frustrating.


----------



## mrsjennyg

ipen44 said:


> RD--that picture is hilarious! Sorry about your bfn. I got one today too. I am only 9DPO and according to fertility friend, only 14% of people got a BFP with that kind of test at 9DPO so I guess there is still home. Just feeling very AF-like.
> 
> I just feel like this should be easier :dohh:
> 
> Went to church this am and upon reading the bulletin in Sunday School, saw that today was "baby dedication" Sunday. That is where all of the new babies born in the church in the last 3 months come up and get shown on camera and the parents vow to bring them up properly. I told DH that I needed to leave. I wouldn't have made it through.
> 
> Happy for all BFPs and all babies, but sometimes it is just too much to watch. :cry:

i totally get it. i have so many preg friends and friends with new babies that i sometimes don't want to leave the house! it all becomes too much sometimes :(


----------



## wookie130

JennyG, any news for us yet?

Well, FF gave me crosshairs, on day 15. Well, intuition, and timing of my first + opk, first CBFM peak reading, sore nips, and ovulatory cramps tells me I ovulated on day 16...so I manually overrided FF's lines. So, I'm 2 (ish) dpo. Lots of abdominal pressure, and lower back pain, which is fairly normal for me in my luteal phase.

Rdeela- Damn AF!!! Let's pray cycle 2 on Clomid is the lucky ticket...I know it is for lots of ladies.

I get my progesterone test on Thurs., to see if the 50 mg helped create a stronger ovulation.


----------



## mrsjennyg

wookie130 said:


> JennyG, any news for us yet?
> 
> Well, FF gave me crosshairs, on day 15. Well, intuition, and timing of my first + opk, first CBFM peak reading, sore nips, and ovulatory cramps tells me I ovulated on day 16...so I manually overrided FF's lines. So, I'm 2 (ish) dpo. Lots of abdominal pressure, and lower back pain, which is fairly normal for me in my luteal phase.
> 
> Rdeela- Damn AF!!! Let's pray cycle 2 on Clomid is the lucky ticket...I know it is for lots of ladies.
> 
> I get my progesterone test on Thurs., to see if the 50 mg helped create a stronger ovulation.

hey wookie- still bfn. look at a couple posts down, i updated this morning


----------



## rdleela

Thank-you ladies for your support! SO helpful when you get a BFN!

I just started a journal - please check it out when you have a chance, let me know how you like it! just wrote part 1, more to come!


----------



## rdleela

ipen44 said:


> RD--that picture is hilarious! Sorry about your bfn. I got one today too. I am only 9DPO and according to fertility friend, only 14% of people got a BFP with that kind of test at 9DPO so I guess there is still home. Just feeling very AF-like.
> 
> I just feel like this should be easier :dohh:
> 
> Went to church this am and upon reading the bulletin in Sunday School, saw that today was "baby dedication" Sunday. That is where all of the new babies born in the church in the last 3 months come up and get shown on camera and the parents vow to bring them up properly. I told DH that I needed to leave. I wouldn't have made it through.
> 
> Happy for all BFPs and all babies, but sometimes it is just too much to watch. :cry:

My DH found that picture, and he's so happy I'm using it on here! He says now HE feels more connected to this board; he laughed at me for being on this board at first, and now he loves it b/c it's been such an outlet for me!

I hope you get your BFP this cycle, girl! And I would have left church early, too!


----------



## steelergirl55

Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted, but I've been keeping up with everything. Hannah - congrats, Bump - welcome, Ipen - totally agree, rdleela's pic literally made me LOL. My dog looked at me kinda funny when I did!

I felt like I didn't really have much to contribute until the last few days. Had my first appt with fertility specialist Wed. She said my gyn was pretty much doing everything right, but I just needed some reassurance. Fri was CD #15 and I still hadn't had a :) on my opk so I went in for blood work and U/S. First of all, I guess I never really thought about the fact that these U/S you all kept talking about were transvag! A little weird, huh? Anyway, 2 mature follicles - 19 and 24mm, 9mm endometrial lining, LH = 25 (nurse who called said usually opk is + at 10, but didn't get :) until Sat), and estrogen = 1100! Just like last month (50mg CD 3-7) got my +opk on CD 16, which was yesterday, no temp rise today (same as last month), and BD'ing Thurs/Fri/Sat and hopefully later tonight (hehe).

Wow, I guess I shouldn't have waited so long to post, sorry so long! ToBeFruitful, we're nearly in sync, so I will be thinking of you especially during this TWW. I will be thinking of you all, though, and hoping that we all get our BFPs this go-round!!!!


----------



## steelergirl55

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Hi All - Can I join the Clomid club? :)
> 
> CD2 today - trying to decide between 50mg & 100mg for this cycle. What dose are y'all on? And why do you need it? And what cycle number is this?
> 
> I feel so lost, sorry for all the questions!
> 
> So excited at the thought that I might actually ovulate in a timely manner this cycle! Anyone else starting their Clomid today or tomorrow?
> 
> I'm glad I have so many TTC #1 cycle buddies over here!

Welcome again! Just wanted to add another tidbit from the specialist. It looks like I O'ed fine last month w/ 50mg, but my gyn increased my dose to 100mg just to "make sure." When I told the RE she said if I don't get pregnant this month (fx) that she will decrease me again to 50mg. She says the higher dose doesn't make your chances of conceiving any better, but can increase side effects, including things like decreasing your CM. I don't like the idea of going backward, but if I really don't need it and it might actually make some things worse, I guess she's probably right.

I started Clomid last month after 10 months of "trying" during which time I had crazy weird cycle lengths and no symptoms of ovulation. The RE says my hormone levels tend toward PCOS ratios, though I do not meet criteria for diagnosis. I don't have any of the typical physical signs of high testosterone or of PCOS in general, but I guess you don't have to.

Hope your first round of Clomid does the trick! Check out some of the posts of the originator of this thread, she is preggo with twins, conceived on her first round!!!!! I will have fx for you!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I'm sorry, Mrsjennyg!

Doh!!! 

Well, perhaps we'll all be lucky on clomid cycle 2...I'm in the 2ww, but not holding out a lot of hope that my first cycle was a success.


----------



## tobefruitful

steelergirl55 said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted, but I've been keeping up with everything. Hannah - congrats, Bump - welcome, Ipen - totally agree, rdleela's pic literally made me LOL. My dog looked at me kinda funny when I did!
> 
> I felt like I didn't really have much to contribute until the last few days. Had my first appt with fertility specialist Wed. She said my gyn was pretty much doing everything right, but I just needed some reassurance. Fri was CD #15 and I still hadn't had a :) on my opk so I went in for blood work and U/S. First of all, I guess I never really thought about the fact that these U/S you all kept talking about were transvag! A little weird, huh? Anyway, 2 mature follicles - 19 and 24mm, 9mm endometrial lining, LH = 25 (nurse who called said usually opk is + at 10, but didn't get :) until Sat), and estrogen = 1100! Just like last month (50mg CD 3-7) got my +opk on CD 16, which was yesterday, no temp rise today (same as last month), and BD'ing Thurs/Fri/Sat and hopefully later tonight (hehe).
> 
> Wow, I guess I shouldn't have waited so long to post, sorry so long! ToBeFruitful, we're nearly in sync, so I will be thinking of you especially during this TWW. I will be thinking of you all, though, and hoping that we all get our BFPs this go-round!!!!

waiting is the worst :( i am glad somebody else is in my boat...i will be thinking of you too!!


----------



## tobefruitful

ipen44 said:


> RD--that picture is hilarious! Sorry about your bfn. I got one today too. I am only 9DPO and according to fertility friend, only 14% of people got a BFP with that kind of test at 9DPO so I guess there is still home. Just feeling very AF-like.
> 
> I just feel like this should be easier :dohh:
> 
> Went to church this am and upon reading the bulletin in Sunday School, saw that today was "baby dedication" Sunday. That is where all of the new babies born in the church in the last 3 months come up and get shown on camera and the parents vow to bring them up properly. I told DH that I needed to leave. I wouldn't have made it through.
> 
> Happy for all BFPs and all babies, but sometimes it is just too much to watch. :cry:

i know how you feel....i can't long on to facebook anymore without seeing what feels like a million sonograms or baby photos. don't get me wrong, i am happy for my friends and family....it is simply bittersweet. but like i said earlier 2012 is OUR year ladies! :)


----------



## Chloe597

JennyG, my LP was lengthened on Clomid by a lot. I had a 13 day LP typically (I really only have had 2 LP since coming off birth control, so i use the term typical loosely). But on Clomid, my LP was 17 days! I also had a lot of heavy spotting for a week before AF. Ugh. I thought for sure AF would be light due to how much blood i lost, during the spotting, but no, AF is here in full force! I

I am starting round 2 of clomid tomorrow evening, on CD4. Upping the dose from 50 to 100mg, hoping to bring O forward, and also hoping that the side effects are not too horrible. I had no side effects aside from some extra acne. I am now armed with Proactive, so hopefully I can fight off the monster zits i know will come with increased Clomid dose!

Steelergirl, do you know if both of your follicles will produce eggs this cycle? I know its common for people to produce multiple eggs on clomid, but I'm wondering if the doctors can tell if this will happen or not with the u/s?

Sorry about the bfn, Rdleela. I was told to take Clomid on CD5-9, but since I take it at night, I figured I'd try CD4-8 this time around. I dont think there really is a best time to take it, just whatever works for your body to give you a strong O at the right time. Since I didn't O until CD32, I feel like 50mg at CD5-9 wasn't quite right, although I dont know if it was the day or the dose. Doc then said to take 150mg at CD5-9, but I don't want to go up that much without first trying 100mg.


----------



## rdleela

Chloe597 said:


> Sorry about the bfn, Rdleela. I was told to take Clomid on CD5-9, but since I take it at night, I figured I'd try CD4-8 this time around. I dont think there really is a best time to take it, just whatever works for your body to give you a strong O at the right time. Since I didn't O until CD32, I feel like 50mg at CD5-9 wasn't quite right, although I dont know if it was the day or the dose. Doc then said to take 150mg at CD5-9, but I don't want to go up that much without first trying 100mg.

Thanks, Chloe! Well, my instructions were to take it cd3-7, but I decided to take cd5-9 with all the info I read on it, and the fact that I O pretty regular on cd 15 on my own. I O'd cd16 when I took it 5-9. So I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with cd3-7 now, and see what happens!

Also thinking of ordering some PreSeed since clomid did dry up my CM quite a bit - have any of you girls used it? Best place to order PreSeed in Canada?


----------



## Chloe597

I have used Pre-Seed, but i don't use it with the applicators, just externally mostly. I got mine on amazon, so I would imagine that could work for canada too? It has been helpful for those times when the BD is forced due to schedule and its a little hard to get in the mood! I have heard if you take robitussin (the kind where the only active ingredient is Guaifenesin) it will help with CM production. I am going to take Mucinex since that is only Guaifenesin as well, and comes in pill form. You are supposed to take it 5 days before you expect to O. Unfortunately, I have no idea when I am going to O, so i'll probably start a couple days after my last Clomid dose.

Good luck with the new clomid dates! I have heard CD3-7 increases your chance for multiples, but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! I have not used preseed but have definately thought about it. It's just too expensive at our local CVS and Walmart does not have it. 

My first round of Clomid I took it CD 3-7. My doctor has switched mine everytime to see what would work best for me. Anywho, He told me that by taking it early it just increased the chance of having a muture follicle. Hope that helps!


----------



## tobefruitful

hey ladies, i have some mild cramping right now. is that about normal after an iui?


----------



## LemonTea

steelergirl55 said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a while since I posted, but I've been keeping up with everything. Hannah - congrats, Bump - welcome, Ipen - totally agree, rdleela's pic literally made me LOL. My dog looked at me kinda funny when I did!
> 
> I felt like I didn't really have much to contribute until the last few days. Had my first appt with fertility specialist Wed. She said my gyn was pretty much doing everything right, but I just needed some reassurance. Fri was CD #15 and I still hadn't had a :) on my opk so I went in for blood work and U/S. First of all, I guess I never really thought about the fact that these U/S you all kept talking about were transvag! A little weird, huh? Anyway, 2 mature follicles - 19 and 24mm, 9mm endometrial lining, LH = 25 (nurse who called said usually opk is + at 10, but didn't get :) until Sat), and estrogen = 1100! Just like last month (50mg CD 3-7) got my +opk on CD 16, which was yesterday, no temp rise today (same as last month), and BD'ing Thurs/Fri/Sat and hopefully later tonight (hehe).
> 
> Wow, I guess I shouldn't have waited so long to post, sorry so long! ToBeFruitful, we're nearly in sync, so I will be thinking of you especially during this TWW. I will be thinking of you all, though, and hoping that we all get our BFPs this go-round!!!!

Steelergirl - LOL I was a little thrown off too when I had the transvaginal ultrasound at my second RE appointment. The whole week before I'd been assuming I'd get the kind you normally see on TV (gel on the belly and wand ultrasound). LOL -- it was definitely a surprise!



tobefruitful said:


> hey ladies, i have some mild cramping right now. is that about normal after an iui?

ToBeFruitful -- I just had my first IUI today. I've been having mild cramping on and off, but only when I laugh or cough, and it's gotten better since the appointment. I'm hoping I won't notice anything by tomorrow, but then again, I'll be starting Prometrium tomorrow, and last month either that or the Clomid made me cramp for nearly two weeks straight. But I think I've read that a little cramping afterwards is normal (similar to the mild cramping you'd get after an HSG procedure).

Hello to everyone else, and especially all the new people (and congrats on the TWINS to the OP! :happydance:) I decided to take a board break for a couple weeks to help distract myself before my first IUI, which was this morning! I not sure how I feel about it, but I'm hoping I can get through the next two weeks without going absolutely insane. And, of course, I'm hoping for great news at the end of it all (test date is Feb. 6).


----------



## diliapickle

Is it ok if I join you lovely ladies? I just started clomid last Friday and go this Friday for an ultrasound and it is very overwhelming and reading these posts gave me hope and encouragement! :)


----------



## ipen44

tobefruitful said:


> hey ladies, i have some mild cramping right now. is that about normal after an iui?

They told me it was normal. The cervix doe not like to be opened like that. I have had strange cramps since I had the procedure off and on. Really sharp isolated cramps about 4-5 DPO, then they were gone. I started getting AF like cramps 4 days ago and now they are back to the stabbing isolated cramps :shrug:

Why do the symptoms of pregnancy have to be so close to the symptoms of periods???:dohh:


----------



## ipen44

Welcome new ladies. Good luck to those in the 2ww! Better luck to those in the 1ww!

The good ol transvaginal ultrasound. Has anyone had one on CD3?? I was like, "you want to what?" I had to have 2 this month. I don't know why they only check for multiple follicles using t/v u/s if you dont ovulate by CD14. Isn't the risk of multiples a risk for all clomid users and not just that that O a bit later??


----------



## steelergirl55

Chloe597 said:


> JennyG, my LP was lengthened on Clomid by a lot. I had a 13 day LP typically (I really only have had 2 LP since coming off birth control, so i use the term typical loosely).  But on Clomid, my LP was 17 days! I also had a lot of heavy spotting for a week before AF. Ugh. I thought for sure AF would be light due to how much blood i lost, during the spotting, but no, AF is here in full force! I
> 
> I am starting round 2 of clomid tomorrow evening, on CD4. Upping the dose from 50 to 100mg, hoping to bring O forward, and also hoping that the side effects are not too horrible. I had no side effects aside from some extra acne. I am now armed with Proactive, so hopefully I can fight off the monster zits i know will come with increased Clomid dose!
> 
> Steelergirl, do you know if both of your follicles will produce eggs this cycle? I know its common for people to produce multiple eggs on clomid, but I'm wondering if the doctors can tell if this will happen or not with the u/s?
> 
> Sorry about the bfn, Rdleela. I was told to take Clomid on CD5-9, but since I take it at night, I figured I'd try CD4-8 this time around. I dont think there really is a best time to take it, just whatever works for your body to give you a strong O at the right time. Since I didn't O until CD32, I feel like 50mg at CD5-9 wasn't quite right, although I dont know if it was the day or the dose. Doc then said to take 150mg at CD5-9, but I don't want to go up that much without first trying 100mg.

I didn't actually talk to the doc, but I don't think there is a way to tell. I keep telling myself "it only takes one!"

I am excited that everything seems to be in working order. I just can't stop thinking about something else the RE told me... sorry for being a little negative here...but there is only a 20% chance of conception in any given cycle. It's a wonder the human race isn't extinct! It's good to think that we're in the 80th percentile for so many other things, but not this!!! Ugh, so frustrating!

(It only takes one, it only takes one, it only takes one...) :wacko:


----------



## diliapickle

So for my first round of Clomid my doctor has me taking it CD10-14? I have never heard of anyone taking it this late?? Any ideas? He said that He doesn't think I have actually been ovulating and getting AF but it was just breakthrough bleeding, so maybe that is why??


----------



## steelergirl55

ipen44 said:


> Welcome new ladies. Good luck to those in the 2ww! Better luck to those in the 1ww!
> 
> The good ol transvaginal ultrasound. Has anyone had one on CD3?? I was like, "you want to what?" I had to have 2 this month. I don't know why they only check for multiple follicles using t/v u/s if you dont ovulate by CD14. Isn't the risk of multiples a risk for all clomid users and not just that that O a bit later??

I was supposed to call the day I got my LH surge unless I didn't have one by CD #15. I told them I didn't get a +opk until CD#16 the month before, but they didn't seem to take that into consideration.

Is that true that if you don't get your surge until later in the cycle that you are more likely to have more than 1 mature follicle?


----------



## tobefruitful

ipen44 said:


> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, i have some mild cramping right now. is that about normal after an iui?
> 
> They told me it was normal. The cervix doe not like to be opened like that. I have had strange cramps since I had the procedure off and on. Really sharp isolated cramps about 4-5 DPO, then they were gone. I started getting AF like cramps 4 days ago and now they are back to the stabbing isolated cramps :shrug:
> 
> Why do the symptoms of pregnancy have to be so close to the symptoms of periods???:dohh:Click to expand...

i don't know why either...so annoying. i dislike not knowing what is going on with my body :growlmad:


----------



## rdleela

Well, ladies, I have some horrible news...got DH's SA back...NO sperm...I am so sad...he's getting more tests done, starting with a ultrasound on his scrotum on Thursday. Our Dr. said that there is a good chance we could do ICSI...so I am currently doing a ton of research on what our options may or may not be.

This is just crazy and devastating...so I guess I'm off the Clomid and Progesterone, just gonna temp for now until we go to see an actual fertility specialist...we live in a very rural area, so this is all gonna be done 3-6hrs away from home...:cry:

Anyone with any insight?


----------



## rdleela

steelergirl, is that a Shiba in your picture?!?! We have Shiba's!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Chloe597 said:


> JennyG, my LP was lengthened on Clomid by a lot. I had a 13 day LP typically (I really only have had 2 LP since coming off birth control, so i use the term typical loosely). But on Clomid, my LP was 17 days! I also had a lot of heavy spotting for a week before AF. Ugh. I thought for sure AF would be light due to how much blood i lost, during the spotting, but no, AF is here in full force! I
> 
> I am starting round 2 of clomid tomorrow evening, on CD4. Upping the dose from 50 to 100mg, hoping to bring O forward, and also hoping that the side effects are not too horrible. I had no side effects aside from some extra acne. I am now armed with Proactive, so hopefully I can fight off the monster zits i know will come with increased Clomid dose!
> 
> Steelergirl, do you know if both of your follicles will produce eggs this cycle? I know its common for people to produce multiple eggs on clomid, but I'm wondering if the doctors can tell if this will happen or not with the u/s?
> 
> Sorry about the bfn, Rdleela. I was told to take Clomid on CD5-9, but since I take it at night, I figured I'd try CD4-8 this time around. I dont think there really is a best time to take it, just whatever works for your body to give you a strong O at the right time. Since I didn't O until CD32, I feel like 50mg at CD5-9 wasn't quite right, although I dont know if it was the day or the dose. Doc then said to take 150mg at CD5-9, but I don't want to go up that much without first trying 100mg.

well AF is here and I feel like I have been kicked in the gut. my cramps are really bad. it's almost like a smack in the face. ugh. i am starting my day off with a large cup of red raspberry leaf tea. i've read it helps to strengthen your uterus. anyone else heard anything about it? i've also read on here about some people taking robitussin to help with cm?? i get pretty dried up from the clomid (that seems to be a side effect for me) so i will be getting some more pre-seed!


----------



## Chloe597

rdleela, i'm so sorry!:hugs::hugs::hugs: At least you found out now, and not 6 months after taking clomid. What is ICSI? Your story is inspiring me to get my DH to the Doc as well! He has a general appt for a physical in March and said he wanted a SA there, but they didn't actualy acknowledge his request.


----------



## rdleela

Chloe597 said:


> rdleela, i'm so sorry!:hugs::hugs::hugs: At least you found out now, and not 6 months after taking clomid. What is ICSI? Your story is inspiring me to get my DH to the Doc as well! He has a general appt for a physical in March and said he wanted a SA there, but they didn't actualy acknowledge his request.

oh, I KNOW, I've got a good doc who immediately said "DH, you're going for an SA"! Soooo glad we got it done this early!

ICSI is where they can POSSIBLY extract some sperm from up in the testes of DH (he is ejaculating zero). If they can get even just one or two sperm from him, they do! Then they do IVF with me, so an egg retrieval - and they actually fertilize our egg and sperm in a dish, then transfer to me for implantation. I guess in the clinic I'd be going to and for my age, it could be about a 60% chance of success. Probably gonna run us $15,000CDN, at a minimum. But it would mean a biological child for BOTH of us. Oh, and from what I've read, they can freeze sperm and eggs for us for the future so we wouldn't have to go through the retrieval process a second time - just from what I've read so far.

But there is the possibility that they can't find any sperm at all. Then it's donor or adoption.

I would def push for an SA for your DH!


----------



## wookie130

rdleela said:


> Well, ladies, I have some horrible news...got DH's SA back...NO sperm...I am so sad...he's getting more tests done, starting with a ultrasound on his scrotum on Thursday. Our Dr. said that there is a good chance we could do ICSI...so I am currently doing a ton of research on what our options may or may not be.
> 
> This is just crazy and devastating...so I guess I'm off the Clomid and Progesterone, just gonna temp for now until we go to see an actual fertility specialist...we live in a very rural area, so this is all gonna be done 3-6hrs away from home...:cry:
> 
> Anyone with any insight?

Oh, releela!!! :nope:

All hope is not lost. Praying you two get this figured out.


----------



## LemonTea

steelergirl55 said:


> I am excited that everything seems to be in working order. I just can't stop thinking about something else the RE told me... sorry for being a little negative here...but there is only a 20% chance of conception in any given cycle. It's a wonder the human race isn't extinct! It's good to think that we're in the 80th percentile for so many other things, but not this!!! Ugh, so frustrating!
> 
> (It only takes one, it only takes one, it only takes one...) :wacko:

I'm right there with you. For one thing, I feel like I've been on this never ending crash reproductive science course since the day we starting NTNP -- I know way more about what it takes to make a baby than I ever thought I'd have to know (and I didn't think I was that naive about the process to begin with). I gotta say, though: the more I've learn about what it takes to make a baby, the crazier it seems that people get pregnant AT ALL! 

I can tell even DH thinks this way. Whenever we watch something on TV or in a movie where one of the main characters gets pregnant after a one night stand, he's like, "Seriously? We're supposed to believe that that they had sex at the exact moment in her cycle where she could get pregnant?" It makes me laugh, but at the same time, it makes me realize that we've both had to learn way more about this than the average person who gets pregnant with their first kid. 

I can't remember if it was in this thread or another one where someone said that the positive side to how long it takes to have a kid is that you really really appreciate it for the amazing miracle of life (and sometimes science) that it is. 

And you're right: it only takes one! DH and I watched the Great Sperm Race together on Sunday morning, and now whenever I think about what's going on in my body, I keep imagining all these little sperm people in white suits fighting the good fight to reach my golden egg :haha: The odds that that one sperm has to surmount to reach the egg are unbelievable high.


----------



## LemonTea

rdleela said:


> Well, ladies, I have some horrible news...got DH's SA back...NO sperm...I am so sad...he's getting more tests done, starting with a ultrasound on his scrotum on Thursday. Our Dr. said that there is a good chance we could do ICSI...so I am currently doing a ton of research on what our options may or may not be.
> 
> This is just crazy and devastating...so I guess I'm off the Clomid and Progesterone, just gonna temp for now until we go to see an actual fertility specialist...we live in a very rural area, so this is all gonna be done 3-6hrs away from home...:cry:
> 
> Anyone with any insight?

Rdleela: I am so sorry to hear this. :nope: Because of a medication my DH had to take for nearly 10 years, I was frantic with fears that the medication had made him sterile and this was why we hadn't gotten pregnant yet. This was the single biggest factor that pushed me to seek out a fertility specialist early rather than waiting for the one year mark. I can't imagine what you're going through, but I can understand how sad and worried you two must be. I will say though that in the lead up to our appointment with the RE, to prepare myself and my DH, I read a LOT about azoospermia just in case that was the diagnosis we'd get. I was reassured to learn that there is so much that can be done to help men with low or even non-existent sperm counts. It is entirely possible that you may still be able to have biological child should you want to try (IVF with ICSI has worked miracles for men diagnose with severely low counts or no visible sperm in a sample -- all they need is ONE single sperm to fertilize an egg.). Sometimes all that is needed is surgery to correct a physical problem or even a diet change to increase numbers to a few hundred thousand, which then makes regular IVF an option. Do not lose hope.


----------



## LemonTea

mrsjennyg said:


> well AF is here and I feel like I have been kicked in the gut. my cramps are really bad. it's almost like a smack in the face. ugh. i am starting my day off with a large cup of red raspberry leaf tea. i've read it helps to strengthen your uterus. anyone else heard anything about it? i've also read on here about some people taking robitussin to help with cm?? i get pretty dried up from the clomid (that seems to be a side effect for me) so i will be getting some more pre-seed!

I hear a lot of about red raspberry leaf tea, but haven't tried it. I just added fish oil and baby aspirin to my regimen this month, and if I add something else I think my DH will have me committed. (He's a little concerned about all the pills I'm taking these days, but I've reassured him that the vast majority are natural vitamin supplements that may not help, but probably can't hurt, and he seems okay with that.)

I've been increasing my water intake, taking evening primrose oil (3000 mg per day until ovulation) and Robitussin/Mucinex (guaifensin as the ONLY active ingredient) for the three or four days leading up to O. I don't know if it's the Clomid or what, but I'm not getting incredibly awesome results with Mucinex or EPO (meaning I'm not getting MORE cervical fluid than usual). I think water makes the most difference for me, followed to a lesser degree by Mucinex (I don't get more CM with Mucinex, but it does stay watery for a little longer). I can't tell if EPO is doing anything for me at all, and at this point, I'm tempted to stop using it altogether since I just started taking fish oil. I only have a few more pills left in the bottle so once it's out, I doubt I'll get a new one.

Some people do get good results with Mucinex, but it's important to know that you won't get _more _CM with it -- it just thins out what you already have temporarily. Quite honestly, I think my problem is with Clomid, so even though I'm still taking Mucinex/EOP, I'm mostly relying on Preseed for the foreseeable future.


----------



## tobefruitful

well AF is here and I feel like I have been kicked in the gut. my cramps are really bad. it's almost like a smack in the face. ugh. i am starting my day off with a large cup of red raspberry leaf tea. i've read it helps to strengthen your uterus. anyone else heard anything about it? i've also read on here about some people taking robitussin to help with cm?? i get pretty dried up from the clomid (that seems to be a side effect for me) so i will be getting some more pre-seed![/QUOTE]



i am sorry :( drink that tea up girl! the next cycle is yours, i just know it!


----------



## rdleela

LemonTea said:


> Rdleela: I am so sorry to hear this. :nope: Because of a medication my DH had to take for nearly 10 years, I was frantic with fears that the medication had made him sterile and this was why we hadn't gotten pregnant yet. This was the single biggest factor that pushed me to seek out a fertility specialist early rather than waiting for the one year mark. I can't imagine what you're going through, but I can understand how sad and worried you two must be. I will say though that in the lead up to our appointment with the RE, to prepare myself and my DH, I read a LOT about azoospermia just in case that was the diagnosis we'd get. I was reassured to learn that there is so much that can be done to help men with low or even non-existent sperm counts. It is entirely possible that you may still be able to have biological child should you want to try (IVF with ICSI has worked miracles for men diagnose with severely low counts or no visible sperm in a sample -- all they need is ONE single sperm to fertilize an egg.). Sometimes all that is needed is surgery to correct a physical problem or even a diet change to increase numbers to a few hundred thousand, which then makes regular IVF an option. Do not lose hope.

Thank-you (and everyone else!) for your encouraging words! Yes, I've been doing a ton of research on ICSI, which I absolutely think we'll try if we're able to! I am just really, really hoping that there are SOME viable sperm we can get at. I will be so sad for DH if he can't have a biological child. But one way or another, we will raise a child, we just don't know for sure how we'll get one yet! I don't know what I would do without this board! I did find a group of ladies on here dealing with this exact issue, so that, of course, will help immensley!


----------



## steelergirl55

rdleela said:


> LemonTea said:
> 
> 
> Rdleela: I am so sorry to hear this. :nope: Because of a medication my DH had to take for nearly 10 years, I was frantic with fears that the medication had made him sterile and this was why we hadn't gotten pregnant yet. This was the single biggest factor that pushed me to seek out a fertility specialist early rather than waiting for the one year mark. I can't imagine what you're going through, but I can understand how sad and worried you two must be. I will say though that in the lead up to our appointment with the RE, to prepare myself and my DH, I read a LOT about azoospermia just in case that was the diagnosis we'd get. I was reassured to learn that there is so much that can be done to help men with low or even non-existent sperm counts. It is entirely possible that you may still be able to have biological child should you want to try (IVF with ICSI has worked miracles for men diagnose with severely low counts or no visible sperm in a sample -- all they need is ONE single sperm to fertilize an egg.). Sometimes all that is needed is surgery to correct a physical problem or even a diet change to increase numbers to a few hundred thousand, which then makes regular IVF an option. Do not lose hope.
> 
> Thank-you (and everyone else!) for your encouraging words! Yes, I've been doing a ton of research on ICSI, which I absolutely think we'll try if we're able to! I am just really, really hoping that there are SOME viable sperm we can get at. I will be so sad for DH if he can't have a biological child. But one way or another, we will raise a child, we just don't know for sure how we'll get one yet! I don't know what I would do without this board! I did find a group of ladies on here dealing with this exact issue, so that, of course, will help immensley!Click to expand...

So this weekend I got a "custom card" (from zazzle.com) from a friend of mine who is on a break after several failed attempts at IVF. The entire front of the card is covered with quotes: "Have you tried yoga?" "You need to take zinc." "Stand on your head for an hour after sex." "Don't drink coffee." "Have you tried Raspberry Leaf Tea?" "You'll get pregnant once you stop trying so hard." Yadda, yadda, yadda...then the inside says "I am sure you have gotten all kinds of annoying advice about your fertility. So, I thought you might prefer it if I just said...THAT SUCKS!!"

I know that God brought that friend and me together for a reason, along with another friend currently undergoing IVF. And I know God brought US - the subscribers of this thread - together for a reason. Rdleela, know that we are thinking of you and praying for you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Oh, and THAT SUCKS!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## steelergirl55

rdleela said:


> steelergirl, is that a Shiba in your picture?!?! We have Shiba's!

Yep, that's my rotten little red devil Kouen! He was such a precious little ball of fur back then. I ran across that pic recently and it really made me smile. He still makes me smile, but sometimes he makes me scream too! (He got into what was left of a bowl of Hershey's Kisses 2 nights ago and we've been dealing with messes dotted with red and green foil coming from both ends since then!)

How many shibas do you have?


----------



## Lisa92881

I too am a big believer in "everything happens for a reason"....and I need to stay positive and keep reminding myself of that. We may not know the reason now, or ever, but I do think there's a reason why we are going through this.

Stay strong girls, our turn is soon. :hugs:


----------



## rdleela

steelergirl55 said:


> So this weekend I got a "custom card" (from zazzle.com) from a friend of mine who is on a break after several failed attempts at IVF. The entire front of the card is covered with quotes: "Have you tried yoga?" "You need to take zinc." "Stand on your head for an hour after sex." "Don't drink coffee." "Have you tried Raspberry Leaf Tea?" "You'll get pregnant once you stop trying so hard." Yadda, yadda, yadda...then the inside says "I am sure you have gotten all kinds of annoying advice about your fertility. So, I thought you might prefer it if I just said...THAT SUCKS!!"
> 
> I know that God brought that friend and me together for a reason, along with another friend currently undergoing IVF. And I know God brought US - the subscribers of this thread - together for a reason. Rdleela, know that we are thinking of you and praying for you.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Oh, and THAT SUCKS!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I love that card! And yes, it does SUCK!! Thanks for the smile!

As for the Shiba's, yes, we had two, but now we are down to one; we had to put our oldest one, Keiko, down this summer. Was a truly sad event, one of the hardest things I've ever had to do. She would have been 6 this Feb. Our other Shiba is Simi, and she's a very, very timid one. She's 3 now! They're both red/tan, like yours! And DH couldn't live without two dogs, so we got a golden retriever this fall, and she is SO much worse to train than our Shiba's were! Potty training, anyways! lol I got spoiled with Shiba's! I hope your guy gets better soon!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

thank you so much for the support ladies- i am so happy i found this site!!
rdleela i am so sorry. i can't imagine what you're going through but i am praying they can find some sperm in DH and IVF works! FX

so I called my doc yesterday b/c my lp was a lot longer on the clomid and she told me to take progesterone starting cd14. i didn't realize it was a vaginal suppository! so do you take it after you ov (b/c I might not ov cd14) and how do you BD when you have that up in there? so you put it in in the morning and it's gone by the night so you BD then? any advice would be great!

what does baby aspirin do? i take prenatals, EPO (until ov), B100 complex and Vit D (was told to take Vit D by my doc after a physical).

have a great day!


----------



## wookie130

Still thinking of you, rdleela. I think the ICSI sounds like a completely excellent option for both of you.

My friend, who is 34, is actively trying to conceive with her hubby right now, and have been for some time. A few months ago, after determining that all was working fine with hhher, it was determined that her DH had very, very low sperm count, with a very high dead-to-live ratio. To be truthful, she has been quite private about their struggles, and I don't want to milk her for more info, but I do know her doctors are very hopeful that they'll conceive, and I do think they may be moving toward IVF. 

I have hope for you too, rdleela. Believe it or not, your DH can be helped, and all will fall into place with the right help. Best of luck.


----------



## rdleela

mrsjennyg said:


> so I called my doc yesterday b/c my lp was a lot longer on the clomid and she told me to take progesterone starting cd14. i didn't realize it was a vaginal suppository! so do you take it after you ov (b/c I might not ov cd14) and how do you BD when you have that up in there? so you put it in in the morning and it's gone by the night so you BD then? any advice would be great!

Thank-you for the kind words! I take progesterone as suppositories, so I'll tell you how I do it! I take it on 3dpo - you don't want to take it earlier as it could mess with O, is what I've been told. I actually do 100mg in the morning and again 12 hrs later at night. It's actually absorbed within about 15mins, and you'll notice you will have some yellow-ish creamy leakage, so wear a pantyliner. I could never differentiate creamy CM from this stuff technically, so I never look for CM as a pregnancy sign. Take it until 14dpo and then if BFN, I stop taking it, AF take 2 1/2 days to arrive after I stop...and I've got 2 cycles under my belt exactly the same now. Oh, and one more tip, buy a Canesten pack with an applicator! If you have Prometrium it fits in there perfectly! Then just wash the applicator after each use :) Oh, and if you're only taking it in the AM, you'll be fine to BD at night.


----------



## rdleela

wookie130 said:


> Still thinking of you, rdleela. I think the ICSI sounds like a completely excellent option for both of you.
> 
> My friend, who is 34, is actively trying to conceive with her hubby right now, and have been for some time. A few months ago, after determining that all was working fine with hhher, it was determined that her DH had very, very low sperm count, with a very high dead-to-live ratio. To be truthful, she has been quite private about their struggles, and I don't want to milk her for more info, but I do know her doctors are very hopeful that they'll conceive, and I do think they may be moving toward IVF.
> 
> I have hope for you too, rdleela. Believe it or not, your DH can be helped, and all will fall into place with the right help. Best of luck.

Awh, I'm so sorry for your friend, I know what she feels like! I am not that private, we've told my BFF, who is an RN, and our parents. I felt they should know what we're going through (plus maybe they'll want to help us pay for IVF! lol) - Wookie, if you follow my journal I've been updating a lot about the sperm issues; I've been GLUED to the computer researching!


----------



## corgankidd

Hey ladies. Can I join? I just started my first round of Clomid 50 mg. Took it days 3-7 and finished my last pill a couple days ago. Now just waiting! I was gearing myself up for some horrible side effects but thankfully I haven't really had anything yet. 
A little about me. I'm 28 my husband is 26 and we have been ttc for just under a year. Not sure what the problem is, doctors label it as "unexplained infertility". I'm really hoping Clomid does the trick for me and soon. My mom was diagnosed with terminal lung and brain cancer about 9 months ago and I know that I don't have much more time with her so I just hope and pray that I at least get to have the joy of telling her I'm pregnant because I know all my plans of raising my kids with her being an integral part of their lives is not going to happen. So please please please clomid do the trick!!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

rdleela said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> so I called my doc yesterday b/c my lp was a lot longer on the clomid and she told me to take progesterone starting cd14. i didn't realize it was a vaginal suppository! so do you take it after you ov (b/c I might not ov cd14) and how do you BD when you have that up in there? so you put it in in the morning and it's gone by the night so you BD then? any advice would be great!
> 
> Thank-you for the kind words! I take progesterone as suppositories, so I'll tell you how I do it! I take it on 3dpo - you don't want to take it earlier as it could mess with O, is what I've been told. I actually do 100mg in the morning and again 12 hrs later at night. It's actually absorbed within about 15mins, and you'll notice you will have some yellow-ish creamy leakage, so wear a pantyliner. I could never differentiate creamy CM from this stuff technically, so I never look for CM as a pregnancy sign. Take it until 14dpo and then if BFN, I stop taking it, AF take 2 1/2 days to arrive after I stop...and I've got 2 cycles under my belt exactly the same now. Oh, and one more tip, buy a Canesten pack with an applicator! If you have Prometrium it fits in there perfectly! Then just wash the applicator after each use :) Oh, and if you're only taking it in the AM, you'll be fine to BD at night.Click to expand...

welcome coragankidd- i'm so sorry to hear about your mom. hopefully the clomid will do the trick! 
thank you for the tip rdleela! whats the applicator you're talking about? can I get that at the pharmacy?


----------



## tobefruitful

corgankidd said:


> Hey ladies. Can I join? I just started my first round of Clomid 50 mg. Took it days 3-7 and finished my last pill a couple days ago. Now just waiting! I was gearing myself up for some horrible side effects but thankfully I haven't really had anything yet.
> A little about me. I'm 28 my husband is 26 and we have been ttc for just under a year. Not sure what the problem is, doctors label it as "unexplained infertility". I'm really hoping Clomid does the trick for me and soon. My mom was diagnosed with terminal lung and brain cancer about 9 months ago and I know that I don't have much more time with her so I just hope and pray that I at least get to have the joy of telling her I'm pregnant because I know all my plans of raising my kids with her being an integral part of their lives is not going to happen. So please please please clomid do the trick!!!!


so sorry to hear about your mama. my thoughts & prayers go out to you & your family. i really hope you get your BFP soon! welcome to the group!


----------



## rdleela

mrsjennyg said:


> thank you for the tip rdleela! whats the applicator you're talking about? can I get that at the pharmacy?

It's a Canesten yeast infection kit with an applicator - maybe you don't have Canesten in the US? Just buy one of the kits you thing the pill will fit in!


----------



## rdleela

Welcome, corgankidd, sorry about your mom, and FX'd that you get to tell her your preggo soon!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

rdleela said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> thank you for the tip rdleela! whats the applicator you're talking about? can I get that at the pharmacy?
> 
> It's a Canesten yeast infection kit with an applicator - maybe you don't have Canesten in the US? Just buy one of the kits you thing the pill will fit in!Click to expand...

ohhh ok. it doesn't come with an applicator? i went to pick it up at the pharmacy yesterday and they looked at me like i was looking for something crazy. they were like, "oh no we have to special order it." um my doc called the day before... in the morning... why didn't you order it then? i love living in a small town but good grief. when i dropped off the script in december for the clomid the tech was like- "how do you say this? cloooooooomid? do you know what this is?" i was like, um yes my doc prescribed it for me. lol


----------



## rdleela

mrsjennyg said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> thank you for the tip rdleela! whats the applicator you're talking about? can I get that at the pharmacy?
> 
> It's a Canesten yeast infection kit with an applicator - maybe you don't have Canesten in the US? Just buy one of the kits you thing the pill will fit in!Click to expand...
> 
> ohhh ok. it doesn't come with an applicator? i went to pick it up at the pharmacy yesterday and they looked at me like i was looking for something crazy. they were like, "oh no we have to special order it." um my doc called the day before... in the morning... why didn't you order it then? i love living in a small town but good grief. when i dropped off the script in december for the clomid the tech was like- "how do you say this? cloooooooomid? do you know what this is?" i was like, um yes my doc prescribed it for me. lolClick to expand...

Lol, I hear you, I live in a very small town, too! The next town over we have a pretty big drugstore and they have everything. But I was able to get Clomid at my really small pharmacy b/c they had ordered it in awhile ago for another girl who ended up not needing it b/c she got preggo! lol, so I got her Clomid :)


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi girls, haven't posted on this thread in a while. It's really early so I've been scared to say anything, but.............................. I GOT MY BFP :happydance: I'm so unbelievably happy and also scared that something mught go wrong. Been to the doctors and my EDD is 1st October so I'm 4 weeks and 3 days today. :cloud9: They don't do bloods or anything which I was a bit concerned about, but I would only obsess on the numbers. I tested about 25 times and kept checking that the lines were getting darker. I've stopped now. I hope everyone else is doing well and thanks for all your support with my questions xx


----------



## kcoennen

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LemonTea

rdleela said:


> Oh, and one more tip, buy a Canesten pack with an applicator! If you have Prometrium it fits in there perfectly! Then just wash the applicator after each use :)

I second the suggestion to use an applicator. Don't know if you use preseed, but a preseed applicator works perfectly for the progesterone supplement I use (Prometrium). I just wash it after each use and leave it out to dry, and it's ready for the next use.


----------



## LemonTea

MaisyMay said:


> Hi girls, haven't posted on this thread in a while. It's really early so I've been scared to say anything, but.............................. I GOT MY BFP :happydance: I'm so unbelievably happy and also scared that something mught go wrong. Been to the doctors and my EDD is 1st October so I'm 4 weeks and 3 days today. :cloud9: They don't do bloods or anything which I was a bit concerned about, but I would only obsess on the numbers. I tested about 25 times and kept checking that the lines were getting darker. I've stopped now. I hope everyone else is doing well and thanks for all your support with my questions xx

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## mrsjennyg

LemonTea said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and one more tip, buy a Canesten pack with an applicator! If you have Prometrium it fits in there perfectly! Then just wash the applicator after each use :)
> 
> I second the suggestion to use an applicator. Don't know if you use preseed, but a preseed applicator works perfectly for the progesterone supplement I use (Prometrium). I just wash it after each use and leave it out to dry, and it's ready for the next use.Click to expand...

oh excellent, yes I use preseed and I have the applicators. how far up does it go? lol also my doc said just to use it after ov with no specific dpo... so what day do you all use it?


----------



## corgankidd

MaisyMay said:


> Hi girls, haven't posted on this thread in a while. It's really early so I've been scared to say anything, but.............................. I GOT MY BFP :happydance: I'm so unbelievably happy and also scared that something mught go wrong. Been to the doctors and my EDD is 1st October so I'm 4 weeks and 3 days today. :cloud9: They don't do bloods or anything which I was a bit concerned about, but I would only obsess on the numbers. I tested about 25 times and kept checking that the lines were getting darker. I've stopped now. I hope everyone else is doing well and thanks for all your support with my questions xx

Congratulations Maisy!!!!:happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Maisy!!!!

Well the :witch: got me after school today, so on to February!


----------



## ipen44

Hi All,
I have been out of town for a couple of days. Missed seeing what is happening with everyone :hugs:.

The :witch: got me today. I am encouraged that the basal temping is so accurate. It really helps me know what is going on so I do not roller coaster as much.

RD--my DH has a lot of sperm issues too. We are not super worried about the Biology of the baby so next round we are trying donor sperm with IUI. I cannot lie--I felt a little sad about this today when IUI with DH's didnt take. He is so understanding and we just want a healthy baby.

Well, off to sperm shop. Good luck everyone with your current phase of the battle.


----------



## tobefruitful

MaisyMay said:


> Hi girls, haven't posted on this thread in a while. It's really early so I've been scared to say anything, but.............................. I GOT MY BFP :happydance: I'm so unbelievably happy and also scared that something mught go wrong. Been to the doctors and my EDD is 1st October so I'm 4 weeks and 3 days today. :cloud9: They don't do bloods or anything which I was a bit concerned about, but I would only obsess on the numbers. I tested about 25 times and kept checking that the lines were getting darker. I've stopped now. I hope everyone else is doing well and thanks for all your support with my questions xx

Congrats!!!!! You must be so happy!! :happydance:


----------



## MaisyMay

tobefruitful said:


> MaisyMay said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, haven't posted on this thread in a while. It's really early so I've been scared to say anything, but.............................. I GOT MY BFP :happydance: I'm so unbelievably happy and also scared that something mught go wrong. Been to the doctors and my EDD is 1st October so I'm 4 weeks and 3 days today. :cloud9: They don't do bloods or anything which I was a bit concerned about, but I would only obsess on the numbers. I tested about 25 times and kept checking that the lines were getting darker. I've stopped now. I hope everyone else is doing well and thanks for all your support with my questions xx
> 
> Congrats!!!!! You must be so happy!! :happydance:Click to expand...




IluvRedskins said:


> Congrats Maisy!!!!
> 
> Well the :witch: got me after school today, so on to February!

Thank you girls, I am so happy....I have to keep pinching myself :cloud9: IluvRedskins I'm really sorry the wicked witch turns up. Really hope February is your month :hugs: xx


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks Maisy! I'm so excited for you and your husband!!!


----------



## tobefruitful

IluvRedskins said:


> Congrats Maisy!!!!
> 
> Well the :witch: got me after school today, so on to February!

i have a feeling feb will be your month! good news is you can break out the red wine & chocolate now :winkwink:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well my doctor upped me to 100mg CD 4-7! Everyone keeps telling me to relax so I'm going to enjoy a movie night. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallow part 1 & 2 here I come!!!

Thanks tobefruitful! 

So I know we have a lot of new people on here since Kellie started the thread, so I thought if you all want to we would reintroduce ourselves! I'm Chantel!


----------



## Lisa92881

Chantel - Sorry AF got you! :hugs: I think February will be our month. Good luck with the higher dose of Clomid!

As for introductions....I guess I don't really need one since my name is pretty self-explanatory! :haha: The highlights (or lowlights? lol) of my TTC journey are in my siggie. 

Come on Clomid, give us our Clomid babies!!!! :baby:


----------



## ipen44

MaisyMay said:


> Hi girls, haven't posted on this thread in a while. It's really early so I've been scared to say anything, but.............................. I GOT MY BFP :happydance: I'm so unbelievably happy and also scared that something mught go wrong. Been to the doctors and my EDD is 1st October so I'm 4 weeks and 3 days today. :cloud9: They don't do bloods or anything which I was a bit concerned about, but I would only obsess on the numbers. I tested about 25 times and kept checking that the lines were getting darker. I've stopped now. I hope everyone else is doing well and thanks for all your support with my questions xx

How did I miss a BFP? Congrats.


----------



## ipen44

I am Amy. No clomid for me this month, but I like this group to please don't kick me out :happydance:.

We are going to try donor sperm IUI with no clomid. Some timing issues with getting things together for the next cycle, but also the clomid didn't really do anything for me. Just seem to give me some bad symptoms. 

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## IluvRedskins

We'll keep you Amy!!! Hope we all have October babies!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

We got married in October 2010, I would looove a baby in October 2012!!


----------



## steelergirl55

Lisa92881 said:


> We got married in October 2010, I would looove a baby in October 2012!!

We got married in October too! 2008 for us. Oh man, if this is the month...fx!

I'm Nicole, btw.

P.S. TWW sucks the big one!:lol:


----------



## Lisa92881

I hope this TWW passes quickly, and ends in a BFP for you! 

Waiting to ov (and now knowing if or when it will happen) sucks too! :dohh:


----------



## steelergirl55

Lisa92881 said:


> I hope this TWW passes quickly, and ends in a BFP for you!
> 
> Waiting to ov (and now knowing if or when it will happen) sucks too! :dohh:

You are totally right! When I O'ed last month it def warranted a celebration! :yipee::yipee: Now I am ready for the big one!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies- my name is jen (duh)! haha- all my ttc stats are in my siggy. FX to us all! lets hope october is our month!!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Hello everybody!! 

I'm Amanda...29 years old...ttc for over five years. DH and I have been married nearly seven. All of my stats and a link to my newly started journal are listed below...stalkers welcome! lol

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tobefruitful

my name is carly, nice to meet you ladies! i am currently in the dreaded 2 week wait. i am crampy but i guess that is normal to have either way i guess. i just wish there was a difference between period cramps & pregnancy cramps...ya know? i test feb. 4th. wish me luck! clomid babies for feb here we come!:thumbup:


----------



## ipen44

Good luck to those in the 2ww. 

The ONLY good thing about AF is that you are not guessing about ANYTHING. You know EXACTLY what is going on with your body. No chance of pregnancy or ovulation :happydance: so no stress.

This will be an interesting cycle with the donor sperm. Thus far in our TTC journey (about 18 months now), i have had very guarded optimism. Once we had all of our test results (October 2011), I have been even more stingy with my optimism. With high quality sperm, I am a bit worried that I will be too hopeful and really disappointed. Have to concentrate on being realistic this month.


----------



## tobefruitful

i think it is good to be optimistic. and being in the situation we are all in it is a hard thing to do sometimes. just out of curiosity was it hard to find donor sperm? will you remain on clomid? good luck!


----------



## steelergirl55

I could really do with a dose of optimism right now. I was prepared for it, but last night my uber-fertile sister-in-law announced she was 10.5 wks with number 3! My husband said I did really well it terms of appearing happy. And I truly was, and am, but this whole other part of me is, well, really sad. I feel like having a giant pity party for myself. Ugh, these emotions are tearing me up right now. How do you keep from feeling sorry for yourself? I texted a friend of mine and she reminded me "my time will come" and I know she's right, but :hissy: now I don't even want to socialize this morning. I haven't talked to anybody in DH's family about all this, though I know they are wondering why I'm not pregnant yet. I just want to go home.


----------



## PollyJo

steelergirl55 said:


> I could really do with a dose of optimism right now. I was prepared for it, but last night my uber-fertile sister-in-law announced she was 10.5 wks with number 3! My husband said I did really well it terms of appearing happy. And I truly was, and am, but this whole other part of me is, well, really sad. I feel like having a giant pity party for myself. Ugh, these emotions are tearing me up right now. How do you keep from feeling sorry for yourself? I texted a friend of mine and she reminded me "my time will come" and I know she's right, but :hissy: now I don't even want to socialize this morning. I haven't talked to anybody in DH's family about all this, though I know they are wondering why I'm not pregnant yet. I just want to go home.

hey, hang in there. It's only since March '11 that you are ttc; it's not even an year. Yes I know how that feels when everyone around you is preggo and sporting a proud large belly, while you feel all empty and dried up there. But it does'nt matter. What matters is that we have a life, be creative in other areas of our life. Well, at least that's what I tell myself, and I seem to not mind too much being childless anymore :).... Good luck for your ttc, and loads of baby dust to you!


----------



## ipen44

tobefruitful said:


> i think it is good to be optimistic. and being in the situation we are all in it is a hard thing to do sometimes. just out of curiosity was it hard to find donor sperm? will you remain on clomid? good luck!

No clomid this month. We will see next month. If all of my tests are normal this month, we will not use clomid again. When you are a woman over 35, they sort of assume you are the problem and just give you clomid. In our case since there is clearly something else going on, it makes sense for us to try a cycle w/o clomid and see how I do.

It is not hard to locate donor sperm. They like to do some blood tests on the woman so that you can pick a donor with matching CMV status. Other than that they gave us a list of banks and you just pick someone. Pretty easy to pick. A lot more emotional gates to cross this route though.


----------



## ipen44

steelergirl55 said:


> I could really do with a dose of optimism right now. I was prepared for it, but last night my uber-fertile sister-in-law announced she was 10.5 wks with number 3! My husband said I did really well it terms of appearing happy. And I truly was, and am, but this whole other part of me is, well, really sad. I feel like having a giant pity party for myself. Ugh, these emotions are tearing me up right now. How do you keep from feeling sorry for yourself? I texted a friend of mine and she reminded me "my time will come" and I know she's right, but :hissy: now I don't even want to socialize this morning. I haven't talked to anybody in DH's family about all this, though I know they are wondering why I'm not pregnant yet. I just want to go home.

Sometimes I successfully avoid feeling sorry for myself and other times, I isolate myself and let it rip. I find those times are necessary. It is hard. I have a niece that is 14 weeks old. I adore her. My sister was infertile for 18 years and surprise conceived naturally while not even trying. Even though I love this baby and she is a true miracle, I got a picture of her yesterday and just could not look at it because I was not in that emotional place yesterday. Of course, this morning, I got a good look at that picture and she is gorgeous as usual My point is--give yourself a break and take the time you need. This is not easy and you are not an ogre for feeling this way.


----------



## steelergirl55

ipen44 said:


> steelergirl55 said:
> 
> 
> I could really do with a dose of optimism right now. I was prepared for it, but last night my uber-fertile sister-in-law announced she was 10.5 wks with number 3! My husband said I did really well it terms of appearing happy. And I truly was, and am, but this whole other part of me is, well, really sad. I feel like having a giant pity party for myself. Ugh, these emotions are tearing me up right now. How do you keep from feeling sorry for yourself? I texted a friend of mine and she reminded me "my time will come" and I know she's right, but :hissy: now I don't even want to socialize this morning. I haven't talked to anybody in DH's family about all this, though I know they are wondering why I'm not pregnant yet. I just want to go home.
> 
> Sometimes I successfully avoid feeling sorry for myself and other times, I isolate myself and let it rip. I find those times are necessary. It is hard. I have a niece that is 14 weeks old. I adore her. My sister was infertile for 18 years and surprise conceived naturally while not even trying. Even though I love this baby and she is a true miracle, I got a picture of her yesterday and just could not look at it because I was not in that emotional place yesterday. Of course, this morning, I got a good look at that picture and she is gorgeous as usual My point is--give yourself a break and take the time you need. This is not easy and you are not an ogre for feeling this way.Click to expand...

Thanks Amy! That's awesome about your sister! Rather inspiring, actually. But I totally feel you on giving yourself a break once in a while. Thanks for your support. I'm super excited about having another niece or nephew, I guess I just wasn't as prepared for how I'd feel as I thought I was. Now my kids will have 3 big cousins instead of two!


----------



## Chloe597

Hi Girls,
I am on my second Cycle of Clomid, just finished it up on Saturday. 100 mg days 4-8. Didn't O til CD32 last cycle on 50 mg of Clomid, so i'm hoping this new dose moves it up a bit. Does anyone have any experience with different doses of clomid working better than others? I'm also going to start taking Mucinex tomorrow to help with my CM. I haven't really had any side effects, except acne. I'm pretty thankful for that, although I could do without the pimples! 

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## ipen44

Chloe597 said:


> Hi Girls,
> I am on my second Cycle of Clomid, just finished it up on Saturday. 100 mg days 4-8. Didn't O til CD32 last cycle on 50 mg of Clomid, so i'm hoping this new dose moves it up a bit. Does anyone have any experience with different doses of clomid working better than others? I'm also going to start taking Mucinex tomorrow to help with my CM. I haven't really had any side effects, except acne. I'm pretty thankful for that, although I could do without the pimples!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!

No experience with different doses, but I am curious to see if this works for you. I know the 50 mg of clomid didn't really do much for me. Maybe moved up ovulation 2 days???


----------



## Lisa92881

Good luck Chloe! I'm so anxious to do 50mg, I don't think 25 mg has done a darn thing! :nope:


----------



## Chloe597

Lisa, you are on CD19 and no O yet? What day did you O last month? 

Amy, when are you going to inseminate with the donor sperm? On a Clomid cycle or a non clomid cycle? 

Waiting to O is so frustrating. Started POAS today. Hoping I dont have to go through 20+ OPK's this month.


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope, no ov yet. It is very frustrating, I feel your pain! Last cycle I ov on cd 22, but I got my first positive opk cd 19. So today is disappointing. I took Clomid earlier this cycle too. :dohh:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sorry Lisa! Hopefully you will get your + OPK soon! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

How's everyone's cycle going? 

Poking along at the speed of a snail over here. CD13 and no (+) OPK. CD11 ultrasound showed lots of follis, but the biggest only 10mm. =/ I'm worried I'm not even going to ovulate this cycle.


----------



## Lisa92881

BabyBumpAhead said:


> How's everyone's cycle going?
> 
> Poking along at the speed of a snail over here. CD13 and no (+) OPK. CD11 ultrasound showed lots of follis, but the biggest only 10mm. =/ I'm worried I'm not even going to ovulate this cycle.

I share your worry. :hugs: I hope we both ov soon. In your case, it's still early!


----------



## Chloe597

I'm just chugging along as well. CD13 today, so i'm officially 5 days past my last Clomid and ready to start the frequent :sex:! Had a small amount of EWCM yesterday, and probably should have BD, but I was soooo tired after the 2 beers I had!:beer: No more excuses, and I'm getting down to business tonight! 

Lisa, I hope you O soon! 

Babybumpahead, I'm with you! Although I am not getting scans, the waiting is just taking forever!


----------



## corgankidd

I am now 1 dpo, timed everything right so I will keep you updated! Did anybody else experience ovulation pains? I had never had them before but heard that clomid made you have them and was worried when they didn't come on the day I thought I ovulated. Then suddenly the next day I was hit pretty hard with them! It wasn't as bad as I had heard some people experience, but it was still a pretty annoying pain and since I'm not being monitored it was kind of scary because I thought I might have been having OHSS. No more pain anymore though, so I'm pretty sure that everything is ok. Is anybody else not being monitored?


----------



## Chloe597

OMG, i just got a smiley OPK! and its only CD13! This is amazing! I hope i'm not disappointed like the last false + OPK i got last cycle on CD20, 21, and 22, but since this time i have seen a little EWCM, i'm hoping its for real. This would be a record for me! I am regretting not BDing last night. ugh! Hope tonight is not too late

Corgan, I am not being monitored. My ob/gyn just said take clomid for 3 months and call me if you're not preggo by then. lol. Very scientific.


----------



## Lisa92881

Chloe - Woooohooo! :happydance: I hope I catch your ov vibes!!

A friend from work gave me a card today that said "Just wanted to send a smile your way". It was so sweet and thoughtful. She knows I've been kind of down, and it was nice to know she's thinking of me and rooting for me. She was TTC for 9 months, got preg and had a mc at 10 weeks, then got preg and had a difficult/high risk pregnancy, and now has a beautiful 18 month old. She's my go-to person at work when I'm upset...which happens more than I'd like to admit!


----------



## mrsjennyg

I'm not being monitored either and my obgyn said the same thing... take this for 3 mos and if you're not pregnant then come back. haha. cd10 and becoming a pro at using opk's at work! haha


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsjennyg said:


> I'm not being monitored either and my obgyn said the same thing... take this for 3 mos and if you're not pregnant then come back. haha. cd10 and becoming a pro at using opk's at work! haha

Mine too. I'm going back in a few weeks! :dohh:

Where do you work, how are you able to do opks? Haha.


----------



## wookie130

Just popping in quick to let you know I tested today at 13 dpo, with a FRER, and the second line showed up right away. So, first cycle on clomid, days 3-7, here I am!

I am exactly 4 weeks along, my due date being Oct. 11th. First beta tomorrow night, and second being on Sunday. My first scan will be between week 7 or 8, rather than the traditional 12 week mark, due to my missed miscarriage last July.

The irony is that I was due on Valentine's Day...and here I am with a second bfp 2 weeks before then. I am feeling a combination of fear, joy, cautiousness, elation, and terror. It's hard to explain...but those of you who have lost apregnancy know what I'm referring to.

Best wishes to the rest of you Clomid chickies!!! After today, I consider it a miracle pill.

Just pray for me that this is my rainbow baby.


----------



## ipen44

Chloe597 said:


> Lisa, you are on CD19 and no O yet? What day did you O last month?
> 
> Amy, when are you going to inseminate with the donor sperm? On a Clomid cycle or a non clomid cycle?
> 
> Waiting to O is so frustrating. Started POAS today. Hoping I dont have to go through 20+ OPK's this month.

IUI will probably be around February 11th or 12th. We are doing a non-clomid cycle. We had to do a mandatory counseling session. They would not let us schedule the counseling until after AF was started and they would not start clomid until after the counseling :shrug:. We skipped it this month. Will try with clomid + donor sperm in March--I just like to assume it doesn't work and plan my next level.


----------



## ipen44

wookie130 said:


> Just popping in quick to let you know I tested today at 13 dpo, with a FRER, and the second line showed up right away. So, first cycle on clomid, days 3-7, here I am!
> 
> I am exactly 4 weeks along, my due date being Oct. 11th. First beta tomorrow night, and second being on Sunday. My first scan will be between week 7 or 8, rather than the traditional 12 week mark, due to my missed miscarriage last July.
> 
> The irony is that I was due on Valentine's Day...and here I am with a second bfp 2 weeks before then. I am feeling a combination of fear, joy, cautiousness, elation, and terror. It's hard to explain...but those of you who have lost apregnancy know what I'm referring to.
> 
> Best wishes to the rest of you Clomid chickies!!! After today, I consider it a miracle pill.
> 
> Just pray for me that this is my rainbow baby.

Yay--Congrats :happydance:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Lisa92881 said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> I'm not being monitored either and my obgyn said the same thing... take this for 3 mos and if you're not pregnant then come back. haha. cd10 and becoming a pro at using opk's at work! haha
> 
> Mine too. I'm going back in a few weeks! :dohh:
> 
> Where do you work, how are you able to do opks? Haha.Click to expand...

I work in a large office building (it's so big, we have wings!). I have my small cosmetic bag filled with dixie cups and ic's... no one really thinks anything of a female walking into a bathroom with a cosmetic bag :) sneaky sneaky!


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsjennyg said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> I'm not being monitored either and my obgyn said the same thing... take this for 3 mos and if you're not pregnant then come back. haha. cd10 and becoming a pro at using opk's at work! haha
> 
> Mine too. I'm going back in a few weeks! :dohh:
> 
> Where do you work, how are you able to do opks? Haha.Click to expand...
> 
> I work in a large office building (it's so big, we have wings!). I have my small cosmetic bag filled with dixie cups and ic's... no one really thinks anything of a female walking into a bathroom with a cosmetic bag :) sneaky sneaky!Click to expand...

So funny. I work in a school and often use the kids' bathroom....that wouldn't work out too well! :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

wookie130 said:


> Just popping in quick to let you know I tested today at 13 dpo, with a FRER, and the second line showed up right away. So, first cycle on clomid, days 3-7, here I am!
> 
> I am exactly 4 weeks along, my due date being Oct. 11th. First beta tomorrow night, and second being on Sunday. My first scan will be between week 7 or 8, rather than the traditional 12 week mark, due to my missed miscarriage last July.
> 
> The irony is that I was due on Valentine's Day...and here I am with a second bfp 2 weeks before then. I am feeling a combination of fear, joy, cautiousness, elation, and terror. It's hard to explain...but those of you who have lost apregnancy know what I'm referring to.
> 
> Best wishes to the rest of you Clomid chickies!!! After today, I consider it a miracle pill.
> 
> Just pray for me that this is my rainbow baby.

GREAT news!! Congrats!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

So beat down with this whole process. =/ 

How do y'all stay positive?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Wookie!


----------



## tobefruitful

hi ladies, looks like we will be having to do another round of clomid & IUI...AF today :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Congratulations Wookie! :happydance:

Babybump - It's so hard!! I've found that it really helps to talk to people who understand, whether on here or in person. I recently told a co-worker everything I've been going through, come to find out she's got a similar story. Troubles TTC is so much more common than I ever thought, people really don't talk about it, but once you do everyone knows someone (or is someone) who has been through it. I recommend reaching out to someone, it's helped me a lot. I allow myself my upset/angry/whatever moments, then I pick myself back up and move on. 

tobefruitful - Sorry! :hugs:


----------



## IluvRedskins

:hugs: hopefully you will get you BFP this next round!


----------



## steelergirl55

Wookie - that's awesome!

Tobefruitful - that sucks, cramping and spotting for me today too. Round 3 Clomid coming up, maybe 3rd time's a charm!

Babybump - I get pretty down too, but just like Lisa, I let myself cry, bitch, and moan when I need to and then try to move forward.

Here's hoping we all have our happy endings to our crazy stories soon!


----------



## ipen44

tobefruitful said:


> hi ladies, looks like we will be having to do another round of clomid & IUI...AF today :(

Sorry Fruitful. I know we are on a bit of the same path and I have been checking in on you. We are making plans for you next IUI too. That is how I keep myself going--planning the next cycle before the previous one has ended.


----------



## ipen44

Lisa92881 said:


> Congratulations Wookie! :happydance:
> 
> Babybump - It's so hard!! I've found that it really helps to talk to people who understand, whether on here or in person. I recently told a co-worker everything I've been going through, come to find out she's got a similar story. Troubles TTC is so much more common than I ever thought, people really don't talk about it, but once you do everyone knows someone (or is someone) who has been through it. I recommend reaching out to someone, it's helped me a lot. I allow myself my upset/angry/whatever moments, then I pick myself back up and move on.
> 
> tobefruitful - Sorry! :hugs:

So true Lisa. I had a reunion with some of my college friends that i had not seen in 13 years and started talking about our struggle with fertility. It turns out EVERY girl in the room had fertility treatments and never told anyone. Makes me think something strange was in the dormitory (we all lived on the same floor or the same building for 3 years of college). It is nice to know you are not alone.


----------



## steelergirl55

Wookie - that's awesome!

Tobefruitful - I'm right there with you, I think. Cramping and spotting today. Sucks, I know. Don't you just hate uninvited guests?

Babybump - I agree with Lisa too. Plus, I tried to just crawl under the covers and hide, but life seems to go on anyway, so I just try to make the best of it!


----------



## Chappers1

Hi, I am new to the forum, am on Clomid cycle 6 and still nothing, but my periods have been strange since been on the tablet. Everyday its on my mind have been trying for 2 years, had hycosy and all clear. Am so tearful about it all. How do you all cope?


----------



## kcoennen

Hey ladies - I am going to make an official first post of who all is part of our Clomid Buddies, with screen names, real names to go along with it, how many rounds of clomid you have been on, and anything else you want us to know about you. I think it will make it easier for everyone to be able to keep track of everyone this way, and make it inviting for the new girls. 

If you want to be on the official clomid buddies page, just leave a reply with your first name, rounds of clomid, and any other info you want shared.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Great idea kellie! 

Chantel, 4th round of Clomid 100 mg, 24, TTC #1


----------



## uwa_amanda

I'm Amanda--on my fifth round of Clomid 100 mg--age 29--ttc #1


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi :) Jennifer, 33 yrs old, 2nd round of 100mg Clomid, 1st w/ Progesterone TTC #1


----------



## Chloe597

Chloe, 2nd round clomid 100mg, 31, ttc #1.

I think I'm into my tww now. Waiting on another high temp or two to confirm. Its unreal to me that my cycle could actually end up being 28 days. I am so not used to this. Even when I was on bcp, I would take it for 2-3 months straight before stoppingto get af. Maybe thats why my cycles are so long now?


----------



## Lisa92881

:hi: Lisa, 30, ttc #1. On my second and hopefully last round of Clomid!

Chloe - I think I'll be joining you in the TWW soon!! :happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Chappers1 said:


> Hi, I am new to the forum, am on Clomid cycle 6 and still nothing, but my periods have been strange since been on the tablet. Everyday its on my mind have been trying for 2 years, had hycosy and all clear. Am so tearful about it all. How do you all cope?

:hi: I just wanted to welcome you to the thread! I know people constantly tell those of us who have been TTC for several months that it just takes time and I know that I truly hate hearing this, however, I'm learning that it does. The way my doctor talked about Clomid, you would have thought that it was a miracle drug! Take this and voila, you get a baby. I think that every round gets harder and I don't know that anyone on here really has any coping techniques. I'm learning to put it to the back of my mind. I'm working out and trying to eat right (didn't do so hot last night during the Super Bowl). I've actually taken the stand point this month that I really don't care if it happens or not. My hubby said we will have a baby one day, wether it is our biological child or not. Frustrating yes, but for the first time last night I actually got on B&B and didn't feel anything. I usually get excited or stressed that it will never happen. I was on B&B for all of 5 minutes yesterday. 

Sorry for my rant, all in all I don't have any coping techniques. I'm just trying to forget that we are even trying. NO OPKS and I have NEVER temped. I think this just adds stress. I'm on CD 12 and last night we had the best BD and I think it was because it wasn't considered a job. I hope this helps! I haven't been trying nearly as long as you but I'm taking small achievments. I didn't ovulate until November and both November and December's ovualtion was too low to actually have a viable pregnancy (according to my doctor). January was my first good, strong O since I quite taking BCP. Small steps! 

Lots and Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Chloe597

I think I spoke too soon. My temp was back down this morning :( This is so frustrating! Once I know I can actually O, I would love to stop temping and POAS, but until then, I feel that i need to do all of this, which simply gets my hopes up and then slams them back into the ground. it really is hard to stay positive!

Lisa, I'm happy you are starting your TWW, and I hope to join you ASAP!!


----------



## wookie130

I am sad to report that my hcg levels came back, and they've dropped...55 down to 21. Another miscarriage is impending.

Asking for prayers, please.


----------



## IluvRedskins

:hugs2: Wookie, I am SOOOOOOOOOOO sorry! :hugs2: You are definately in our prayers!!!!


----------



## wookie130

Thank you. I'm sort of in shock, and I'm very afraid. I have no bleeding, nor do I have any cramping. I did just take my first negative pregancy test...so my hcg is plummeting. I do not want another D&C. I just want it to happen on it's own this time.


----------



## steelergirl55

Nicole, 33 yrs old, TTC #1, about to start round 3 Clomid


----------



## steelergirl55

wookie130 said:


> I am sad to report that my hcg levels came back, and they've dropped...55 down to 21. Another miscarriage is impending.
> 
> Asking for prayers, please.

Wookie, I cannot imagine what you must be feeling right now. I am so sorry! You and your DH will be in my prayers.

I don't know how far along you were with your last MC, but you have a pretty good chance of not needing a D&C. Small consolation, I'm sure, though.

Sometimes life just doesn't make sense.


----------



## steelergirl55

IluvRedskins said:


> Chappers1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I am new to the forum, am on Clomid cycle 6 and still nothing, but my periods have been strange since been on the tablet. Everyday its on my mind have been trying for 2 years, had hycosy and all clear. Am so tearful about it all. How do you all cope?
> 
> :hi: I just wanted to welcome you to the thread! I know people constantly tell those of us who have been TTC for several months that it just takes time and I know that I truly hate hearing this, however, I'm learning that it does. The way my doctor talked about Clomid, you would have thought that it was a miracle drug! Take this and voila, you get a baby. I think that every round gets harder and I don't know that anyone on here really has any coping techniques. I'm learning to put it to the back of my mind. I'm working out and trying to eat right (didn't do so hot last night during the Super Bowl). I've actually taken the stand point this month that I really don't care if it happens or not. My hubby said we will have a baby one day, wether it is our biological child or not. Frustrating yes, but for the first time last night I actually got on B&B and didn't feel anything. I usually get excited or stressed that it will never happen. I was on B&B for all of 5 minutes yesterday.
> 
> Sorry for my rant, all in all I don't have any coping techniques. I'm just trying to forget that we are even trying. NO OPKS and I have NEVER temped. I think this just adds stress. I'm on CD 12 and last night we had the best BD and I think it was because it wasn't considered a job. I hope this helps! I haven't been trying nearly as long as you but I'm taking small achievments. I didn't ovulate until November and both November and December's ovualtion was too low to actually have a viable pregnancy (according to my doctor). January was my first good, strong O since I quite taking BCP. Small steps!
> 
> Lots and Lots of :dust: to you!Click to expand...

Welcome, Chappers!

Chantel - I like your idea of not temping. I'd skip the OPKs too, except since seeing the RE last month, I feel kind of obligated. Temping was way stressful for me last cycle, since I got an "implantation dip" that got my hopes up a little.

Ovulation was a big deal for me too! I quit BCPs in October 2010, but didn't ovulate, at least with any regularity, until Clomid in December 2011. So I am trying to remind myself to be patient. Ha! Patience has always eluded me!


----------



## mrsjennyg

wookie, so sorry for your loss. :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

CD18 here and still no ovulation or positive opk. :-/

Had a darker, but not positive, OPK on Saturday afternoon and they've just lightened since then. Temp dipped today. Hoping these things mean today is O-day, but I think I'm grasping at straws. 

I'm so disappointed. How do y'all stay positive? This is making me crazy. 

(Took Clomid 50mg CD2-6)


----------



## IluvRedskins

I think it is near impossible to stay positive while TTC. Right now I'm setting myself little goals, like BD tonight thru friday, trying to catch that egg. I decided last month not to worry about OPKs or temping because it's too stressful. I figure if we BD enough the week I should be fertile, then we've given it our best shot. I've also decided that I'm not going to test early, I will wait until I'm due to start or maybe even in to March, if I start, I start, if I don't and I get a negative test I will call the doctor. 

TTC in itself is very frustrating. I like to go home and watch my favorite movie or curl up with a good book if I've had an awful day thinking that I will never get preggers (which goes through my head a lot!)


----------



## PollyJo

Hi Girls,
I was put on clomid, 100mg ( I am diagnosed with DOR, or POA, with very low amh levels although I have regular cycles), from day 5-9, for a clomid challenge test. I was wondering when you would start OPK testing. I read that one should start 5 days after the last clomid. What's strange is that I was away on a meeting, and had this EWCM like stuff for a couple of days on day 11-13; I started testing for OPKs day 14, but it's all negative .... I am wondering if I missed the lh surge; it's disappointing because I may've missed the best opportunity for BD ....:(


----------



## LemonTea

ipen44 said:


> Will try with clomid + donor sperm in March--I just like to assume it doesn't work and plan my next level.

I am the exact same way. Every month I am planning what I will do differently (or the same) the next time around. It helps me to not put too much "all or nothing" focus on the current month that might end with a BFN.


----------



## LemonTea

kcoennen said:


> Hey ladies - I am going to make an official first post of who all is part of our Clomid Buddies, with screen names, real names to go along with it, how many rounds of clomid you have been on, and anything else you want us to know about you. I think it will make it easier for everyone to be able to keep track of everyone this way, and make it inviting for the new girls.
> 
> If you want to be on the official clomid buddies page, just leave a reply with your first name, rounds of clomid, and any other info you want shared.

Great idea!:thumbup:
Jay, age 27, 2 rounds Clomid 100 mg (incl. 1 round with IUI), TTC #1


----------



## LemonTea

*Cross-posted from the IUI thread:

*Hey everyone -- I've been away for the past couple weeks, but wanted to come back to give an update (a little long -- sorry!) 

We had our first Clomid+IUI cycle in January. I was trying to relax/reduce stress, so I mostly lurked around B&B during the 2WW. I didn't take temps after the IUI, and mostly only charted symptoms (which I know from last month are mostly just side effects of the Clomid and/or progesterone). I think I did really well keeping my stress down. Unfortunately, this morning (14dpo), I got a :bfn:. (I really think all that stuff about stress causing you to not get pregnant is absolute BS, because this past month was the least stressed I'd been in a really long time.) I am disappointed, but I'm not surprised. I'm also not as sad as I thought I'd be today -- maybe because I also tested and got a BFN at 10dpo, so knew not to have my hopes up too high. 

DH and I are going to try a new doctor's office in March. We don't gel at all with the doctor or staff at the office we've been going to (the doctor AND nurses have the worst bed side manner and seem visibly annoyed when you ask questions; the doctor will tell you to do one thing and then the nurses will later tell you do something else; they don't monitor anything unless you specifically ask for it -- and then they want to know why you're asking for it, and then will spend several minutes trying to talk you out of it even though the other doctor in their practice does these things routinely!). I came across a list of red flags to look out for at an RE's office, and our office had like 7 or 8 of the 10 on the list! I thought it was high time I take the advice I know I've given other people, and find a new doctor. DH and I thought now seems as good a time as any to cut ties, especially before we get into doing anything heavier or more involved than Clomid+IUI, which I think is where we're headed.)

The funny thing is that our new RE is going to be a man. I deliberately choose female doctors for everything, especially anything gynocology related, and I assumed a female RE would be warmer/more understanding than a male doctor would be with this whole fertility thing. I don't know if that's true yet, but I know a male doctor couldn't possibly be any less warm than the one we've been seeing! *Anyone else ever choose doctor's based on whether they're male or female, or am I the only one?* *Is your OBGYN / Fertility Specialist male or female? *At this point, I don't care if the doctor is an alien from outer space -- I just want to get pregnant! (Just kidding ...mostly.)

I still think a few more IUIs are in our future, although I don't know if I will be using Clomid for the next one -- I'm getting some strong emotional side effects from it, and I feel crazy and just _off_ when I'm taking Clomid -- the mood swings are unreal. I want to try at least a couple IUIs with Femara/Letrozole, and I definitely want to try a few with injections. More than anything, I think I really want to be monitored for any future IUIs -- even though I ovulate, not knowing if the Clomid caused any significant results was frustrating (and not knowing if it caused cysts, or if my lining is shrinking down to nothing was even more frustrating). I know there are a few people here and elsewhere on B&B who were being monitored on Clomid, so I don't think I'm totally crazy to have asked for it. 

In the meantime, DH and I are taking a much-needed TTC break until our appointment in March -- never thought I'd be happy to stop TTC, but I am!

Good luck to everyone still waiting for a BFP


----------



## Chloe597

Lemon, sorry about the BFN :hugs: I also choose my doctors based on gender. I know its wrong, but I just feel like a man can't understand a woman's body like a woman can. I feel the same way about the lack of monitoring i'm getting at my doctor's, but at the same time I have never asked for any, so I guess I only have myself to blame. I made an appt to see an RE in March, so maybe I can get monitoring then. 

Enjoy the stress free time of not TTC!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Chloe597 said:


> Lemon, sorry about the BFN :hugs: I also choose my doctors based on gender. I know its wrong, but I just feel like a man can't understand a woman's body like a woman can. I feel the same way about the lack of monitoring i'm getting at my doctor's, but at the same time I have never asked for any, so I guess I only have myself to blame. I made an appt to see an RE in March, so maybe I can get monitoring then.
> 
> Enjoy the stress free time of not TTC!

I choose Ob/Gyn on gender basis as well. :) That and word of mouth, but I definitely prefer female doctors.


----------



## tobefruitful

IluvRedskins said:


> I think it is near impossible to stay positive while TTC. Right now I'm setting myself little goals, like BD tonight thru friday, trying to catch that egg. I decided last month not to worry about OPKs or temping because it's too stressful. I figure if we BD enough the week I should be fertile, then we've given it our best shot. I've also decided that I'm not going to test early, I will wait until I'm due to start or maybe even in to March, if I start, I start, if I don't and I get a negative test I will call the doctor.
> 
> TTC in itself is very frustrating. I like to go home and watch my favorite movie or curl up with a good book if I've had an awful day thinking that I will never get preggers (which goes through my head a lot!)

i understand what you mean....it is near impossible to keep the bad thoughts out of my mind. i try to stay busy. it is nice to know i am not the only one who thinks that way...we are in that boat together :thumbup: we are pumped to be starting our 2nd round of clomid. apparently my body produced a cyst, but not large enough to stop treatment this month which is a good thing. :thumbup:


----------



## uwa_amanda

My doctor told me yesterday that I am going to be on Clomid until June if I don't get pregnant before then. If I don't get pregnant after the june cycle, he's going to refer us to a fertility specialist...that means way more money than we can afford to continue treatment.


----------



## mrsjennyg

(x post from one tubers)
hi ladies - I'm posting this here as well as on one tubers because I'm not sure if it's the one tube or the clomid. so I got my +opk last night but I didn't get a temp drop this morning. I'm wondering if I am ovulating from my non tube side and I wonder if it' s possible to get a +opk on clomid and not ovulate? do any of you get big dips with ovulation? I'm going to continue to do the opk's until I get a significant temp drop or Fertility Friend confirms ov- even though I just got a - opk tonight. I also have to start the progesterone at 3DPO so I don't know what to think... advice please!!
thank you :)


----------



## Lisa92881

mrsjennyg said:


> (x post from one tubers)
> hi ladies - I'm posting this here as well as on one tubers because I'm not sure if it's the one tube or the clomid. so I got my +opk last night but I didn't get a temp drop this morning. I'm wondering if I am ovulating from my non tube side and I wonder if it' s possible to get a +opk on clomid and not ovulate? do any of you get big dips with ovulation? I'm going to continue to do the opk's until I get a significant temp drop or Fertility Friend confirms ov- even though I just got a - opk tonight. I also have to start the progesterone at 3DPO so I don't know what to think... advice please!!
> thank you :)

It is possible to get a positive opk and not ov....BUT your temps from yesterday and today are kind of low, so ov is probably on the way for you. I would bet yesterday or today is ov day, and start the prog Thursday or Friday. But wait and see what the next few days temps are.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Lisa92881 said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> (x post from one tubers)
> hi ladies - I'm posting this here as well as on one tubers because I'm not sure if it's the one tube or the clomid. so I got my +opk last night but I didn't get a temp drop this morning. I'm wondering if I am ovulating from my non tube side and I wonder if it' s possible to get a +opk on clomid and not ovulate? do any of you get big dips with ovulation? I'm going to continue to do the opk's until I get a significant temp drop or Fertility Friend confirms ov- even though I just got a - opk tonight. I also have to start the progesterone at 3DPO so I don't know what to think... advice please!!
> thank you :)
> 
> It is possible to get a positive opk and not ov....BUT your temps from yesterday and today are kind of low, so ov is probably on the way for you. I would bet yesterday or today is ov day, and start the prog Thursday or Friday. But wait and see what the next few days temps are.Click to expand...

thank you Lisa!!


----------



## Chloe597

jenny - I have the same problem. Both times on Clomid I have had a + OPK and never saw a corresponding temp increase. When I O my temp dips maybe 0.1 degF. After upping my dose this month i was sure the first time i saw that +OPK I would actually O, but its looking like based on my temps that I didn't. Keep temping and POAS to be sure so you dont take that progesterone prematurely. It is possible to get 2 surges and O on the second one. GL!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Chloe597 said:


> jenny - I have the same problem. Both times on Clomid I have had a + OPK and never saw a corresponding temp increase. When I O my temp dips maybe 0.1 degF. After upping my dose this month i was sure the first time i saw that +OPK I would actually O, but its looking like based on my temps that I didn't. Keep temping and POAS to be sure so you dont take that progesterone prematurely. It is possible to get 2 surges and O on the second one. GL!

thank you chloe- I def don't want to take the progesterone too soon. my temp was the same today as yesterday so now I'm second guessing if I pushed the thermometer button hard enough! guess I'll keep doing the opk's :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah, doesn't look like O is confirmed just yet. :) Hold off on the prog for a few more days. Good luck. :)


----------



## LemonTea

*Chloe597: *I definitely agree with you about the important of speaking up and asking for what you want! I did that, and even though it didn&#8217;t work, it did make me open my eyes to noticing how unresponsive the doctor was and how nonchalant and seemingly uncaring/unfriendly the staff was. I don&#8217;t know if the next doctor will be that much better, but it&#8217;s worth a shot to find out. Plus, the new clinic has a better IVF success rate than the one I was at before. I wasn&#8217;t thinking about IVF success rates when I made that first appointment with the old doctor, and I still think we&#8217;re a long way from having to think about IVF, but once I started comparing things, and looking for reviews on both clinics, it sealed the deal that even though I&#8217;ve always leaned toward female doctors, it would be dumb to do that if I had some evidence suggesting that the male doctor might be more effective at getting us pregnant (especially if we do end up having to do IVF, and haven&#8217;t moved to a bigger city with more REs to choose from by then.) I think I&#8217;ll always have a preference for female doctors, but if push comes to shove I&#8217;m at least open to both sexes now. Good luck when you go see your RE in March!


*MrsJennyG: *My understanding about OPKs is that a positive surge just tells you will ovulate sometime in the next 24 to 48 hours. It&#8217;s easy to miss the surge, since it&#8217;s usually only a short time frame that you&#8217;re surging &#8211; so you might get a positive in the early afternoon but a negative that night. And since it&#8217;s a 48 hour ovulation window, you probably can&#8217;t count yourself out until it&#8217;s been at least 48 since the positive OPK with no temp change. Do you usually see a temp change the very next morning after a positive OPK? I usually don&#8217;t see it until two mornings later, so for me, positive OPK on day 13ish, ovulate sometime on day 14ish, and see a temp rise on day 15ish, which lets me know I ovulated sometime between the positive OPK on day 13 and the high temp on day 15 (usually I feel some pinching around the ovaries sometime during the afternoon or evening of day 14 that leave me pretty sure I&#8217;m ovulating at that time).


----------



## mrsjennyg

thank you so much ladies for your advice. i just did an IC opk and it looked + to me but then I did a CBE Diggi and didn't get the smiley face. so... I guess it's a negative opk!? we'll BD tonight and we BD'd on Monday... we tried last night but DH was so tired it just didn't work... sigh. we won't be able to tomorrow because DH has grad school and isn't home until late. FX!!!


----------



## Chloe597

Hi ladies, I posted this on another Clomid thread, but I like this thread better. Hopefully you can offer some insight! Does anyone notice the BBT rise is not always consistent? I'm wondering if I could have O'd but my temp rise was just not as pronounced this time? I took a different dose of Clomid from last month, had EWCM and +OPK, but didn't see my usual T spike, but it is about 0.2F higher than my typical baseline T. But I am often 0.7F higher than my baseline for my previous O cycles. Wondering if it has to be that way every time???? 

can you check out my chart and see if anyone thinks I have a shot of having O'd on CD15? Thanks much, girls!!


----------



## layla29988

hi folks, im looking for sum friens=ds to help me on mu jurney, i start provera 
2moro, then clomid, its gunna be along road ahead still so it would be great 2 share it with somone, i hope all of u get ur :baby: this year, i no how tough it can be, wanting somthing so bad, 2 be knocked back at every turn, but hopfully 2012 will prove to be a great one, lots of baby dust 2 all u ladys x x


----------



## tobefruitful

lemontree, i see that you are using the iui procedure too. we are scheduled to go in on valentines day to get our next ultrasound. we are excited/hopeful to start up round 2. i see that our clomid levels are different but other than that we sound like we are in the same boat. did you start on 100mg? i am on 50mg right now, i was just wondering.

welcome layla29988! good luck to you too!

chloe597, i can't say i have ever taken my temp. before during this whole process. do you find it to be accurate?


----------



## mrsjennyg

hi chloe! if you look at my chart for Dec (first month on clomid) my temp went way up after ov. i'm not 100% sure when i ov this cycle (either yesterday or the day before) but my temp went up today. i would suggest to keep using the opk's. how many times a day do you test?


----------



## LemonTea

tobefruitful said:


> lemontree, i see that you are using the iui procedure too. we are scheduled to go in on valentines day to get our next ultrasound. we are excited/hopeful to start up round 2. i see that our clomid levels are different but other than that we sound like we are in the same boat. did you start on 100mg? i am on 50mg right now, i was just wondering.

Yeah, DH and I did our first IUI last month. It didn't work obviously, but I'm hopeful that it will (although I don't know if we'll be doing any future ones with Clomid, actually). The doctor we were seeing did start me on Clomid 100mg. She said it was because I already ovulate on my own so 50 mg wouldn't make a difference, and that starting on day 3 would help my body produce more follicles, and therefore hopefully more targets for DH aim for. When is your IUI? I hope it works for you!


----------



## tobefruitful

LemonTea said:


> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> lemontree, i see that you are using the iui procedure too. we are scheduled to go in on valentines day to get our next ultrasound. we are excited/hopeful to start up round 2. i see that our clomid levels are different but other than that we sound like we are in the same boat. did you start on 100mg? i am on 50mg right now, i was just wondering.
> 
> Yeah, DH and I did our first IUI last month. It didn't work obviously, but I'm hopeful that it will (although I don't know if we'll be doing any future ones with Clomid, actually). The doctor we were seeing did start me on Clomid 100mg. She said it was because I already ovulate on my own so 50 mg wouldn't make a difference, and that starting on day 3 would help my body produce more follicles, and therefore hopefully more targets for DH aim for. When is your IUI? I hope it works for you!Click to expand...

good luck on your next IUI, expecting big things for the both us! i ovulate every month as well...sometimes at different times though. usually between days 12-14. my body seemed to handle clomid nicely it produced 5 eggs 2 or 3 of which they believed matured. i was wondering if were going to up the level of clomid for me. we are going in sometime next week. do you mind me asking why you aren't using the clomid this time around? also if you don't mind me being too forward, how many follicles did you produce with the 100mg? thanks so much for your feedback.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Welcome layla! Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## LemonTea

tobefruitful said:


> do you mind me asking why you aren't using the clomid this time around? also if you don't mind me being too forward, how many follicles did you produce with the 100mg? thanks so much for your feedback.

You're not being forward! I don't mind the questions  

Technically, I'm not using anything because DH and I are giving ourselves a little break to NTNP before our appointment with the new doctor. If we were still seeing the old one, I'd probably be doing Clomid again, although it would have been for the last time, because I only ever wanted to try Clomid for a max of three times. 

But mostly, since I've already gotten my mind around trying IUI, I think I'm just ready to pull out the bigger guns. Everything I'm reading is saying that Clomid + IUI has about an 8-10% chance of working, whereas injectibles + IUI is supposed to have a 15-18% chance of working. Not a huge leap, but everything helps.

Also, I really don't know if Clomid had a positive effect for me or not. I asked about monitoring, but was totally brushed off, which is another reason why I'm moving on to a new doctor. I have no idea if Clomid did what the doctor said she wanted it to do, which is produce more than one follicle (I ovulate on my own). I assumed so because I could definitely feel some stuff happening in my ovaries each month, but I never really knew for sure what was happening. I also never really knew if cysts were forming or if my lining was shrinking, and that really worried me a lot. If I had been monitored and had seen follicles developing and knew everything else was okay, I might have felt more positive about it, but I just didn't. And I don't want to try a 'do-over' of those two months of Clomid with the new doctor because I don't want to look back and think I wasted the time when I should have just moved on to something else.

Also, Clomid made me feel weird emotionally_. _I don't know a better way to put it but I just felt a little off and anxious the entire five days I was taking the meds (and then for a few days after) -- I was an emotional wreck the second cycle around on Clomid. One minute I'd be laughing with DH, and the next minute I'd be in the bathroom sobbing. I think this might have happened the first month too, but I probably chalked it up to just being nervous/sad about having to take a drug to get pregnant. 

Since I was only planning to do three months on Clomid, I would have been doing my third month this cycle coming up (waiting for AF as we speak). But since we're going to be seeing a new doctor, I decided to just take a break. I am leaning toward asking about injectibles when I see the doctor, but if I decide not to, I think I'm going to ask to try Femara (and a trigger shot since I think most doctors will monitor you automatically if you choose to trigger ovulation) rather than Clomid. I keep reading that Femara is supposed to work in a similar way as Clomid, but with fewer side effects, and a shorter half life (meaning it stays in your system for a much shorter time than Clomid, so whatever side effects you might feel go away very soon after you stop taking it).

But I dunno. If you are happy with Clomid (and especially if you're being monitored), I wouldn't take anything I'm saying with more than a grain of salt. I'm still not sure what the new doctor will suggest, so who knows -- I may end up using Clomid for another month or two afterall! But at the very least, I really want to be monitored so I can know for sure what is happening.


----------



## layla29988

hi guys im new to this, i started provera 2day, and hopfully clomid next week or week after so fingers crossed all goes well, its great to read others storys the ups and down, makes me remember im not alone on this jurney


----------



## saffiya

kcoennen said:


> Guess what..... I GOT A SMILEY FACE TODAY!!!!! I thought I would never see that smiley face. I attached a picture below. I am so happy!! I have been having sharp pains on the left and right sides, so I'm guessing that is ovulation pain. Also, TMI, I have so much CM going on. Honestly, today I was like "woah what's going on" and had to run to the bathroom. Crazy! But so happy to finally be experiencing it.
> 
> Chantel did you get your surge yet?

Hello i just have a question because i am using the same opk. When you got your first smiley was it during the day and when did you bd to get your bfp? by the way i see your pregnant with twing double congrats... when r u due?


----------



## kcoennen

saffiya said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> Guess what..... I GOT A SMILEY FACE TODAY!!!!! I thought I would never see that smiley face. I attached a picture below. I am so happy!! I have been having sharp pains on the left and right sides, so I'm guessing that is ovulation pain. Also, TMI, I have so much CM going on. Honestly, today I was like "woah what's going on" and had to run to the bathroom. Crazy! But so happy to finally be experiencing it.
> 
> Chantel did you get your surge yet?
> 
> Hello i just have a question because i am using the same opk. When you got your first smiley was it during the day and when did you bd to get your bfp? by the way i see your pregnant with twing double congrats... when r u due?Click to expand...

I always tested after work, so it was around 4pm when I would test. I believe it was on a Tuesday, so we BD Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. I really didn't think we did it enough, but obviously we did! lol I am due Sept 1, but they won't let me go past Aug 11, that's if I make it that far.


----------



## saffiya

kcoennen said:


> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> Guess what..... I GOT A SMILEY FACE TODAY!!!!! I thought I would never see that smiley face. I attached a picture below. I am so happy!! I have been having sharp pains on the left and right sides, so I'm guessing that is ovulation pain. Also, TMI, I have so much CM going on. Honestly, today I was like "woah what's going on" and had to run to the bathroom. Crazy! But so happy to finally be experiencing it.
> 
> Chantel did you get your surge yet?
> 
> Hello i just have a question because i am using the usame opk. When you got your first smiley was it during the day and when did you bd to get your bfp? by the way i see your pregnant with twing double congrats... when r u due?Click to expand...
> 
> I always tested after work, so it was around 4pm when I would test. I believe it was on a Tuesday, so we BD Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. I really didn't think we did it enough, but obviously we did! lol I am due Sept 1, but they won't let me go past Aug 11, that's if I make it that far.Click to expand...

awwww i am so happy for you... God blessed you with more then one healthy baby... Maybe thats why you felt your pregnancy symptoms very early because its two growing... When do u find out the sex of the babies? i am due to ovulate on the 15th of this month so when do you think i should bd?


----------



## mrsjennyg

saffiya said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> Guess what..... I GOT A SMILEY FACE TODAY!!!!! I thought I would never see that smiley face. I attached a picture below. I am so happy!! I have been having sharp pains on the left and right sides, so I'm guessing that is ovulation pain. Also, TMI, I have so much CM going on. Honestly, today I was like "woah what's going on" and had to run to the bathroom. Crazy! But so happy to finally be experiencing it.
> 
> Chantel did you get your surge yet?
> 
> Hello i just have a question because i am using the usame opk. When you got your first smiley was it during the day and when did you bd to get your bfp? by the way i see your pregnant with twing double congrats... when r u due?Click to expand...
> 
> I always tested after work, so it was around 4pm when I would test. I believe it was on a Tuesday, so we BD Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. I really didn't think we did it enough, but obviously we did! lol I am due Sept 1, but they won't let me go past Aug 11, that's if I make it that far.Click to expand...
> 
> awwww i am so happy for you... God blessed you with more then one healthy baby... Maybe thats why you felt your pregnancy symptoms very early because its two growing... When do u find out the sex of the babies? i am due to ovulate on the 15th of this month so when do you think i should bd?Click to expand...

hi saffiya! welcome! you'll find loads of support here! I would suggest BDing now every other day until you get a +opk and then BD that night and the next to be on the safe side! 
kc- wow I can't believe you're already 11 wks! have you told many people?


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies! i'm 3dpo today- FF confirmed ov! my temp is really high today- higher than it has ever been! i'm not going to read anything into it because i think the clomid makes temps super high. i start the progesterone tonight... those who take it, do you take it a full 14 days (making LP 17 days) or do you take it 11 days (making LP 14 days)?
also... i think i am getting a cold :( what is safe to take during the 2ww?
have a nice weekend!


----------



## Lisa92881

Welcome saffiya! I agree with jennys advice as far as BD. Make sure there's always some swimmers in there just in case!!

Jenny - woohooo crosshairs! Welcome to the TWW! You're a few days behind me. :happydance:


----------



## saffiya

mrsjennyg said:


> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saffiya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> Guess what..... I GOT A SMILEY FACE TODAY!!!!! I thought I would never see that smiley face. I attached a picture below. I am so happy!! I have been having sharp pains on the left and right sides, so I'm guessing that is ovulation pain. Also, TMI, I have so much CM going on. Honestly, today I was like "woah what's going on" and had to run to the bathroom. Crazy! But so happy to finally be experiencing it.
> 
> Chantel did you get your surge yet?
> 
> Hello i just have a question because i am using the usame opk. When you got your first smiley was it during the day and when did you bd to get your bfp? by the way i see your pregnant with twing double congrats... when r u due?Click to expand...
> 
> I always tested after work, so it was around 4pm when I would test. I believe it was on a Tuesday, so we BD Sunday, Tuesday, and Wednesday. I really didn't think we did it enough, but obviously we did! lol I am due Sept 1, but they won't let me go past Aug 11, that's if I make it that far.Click to expand...
> 
> awwww i am so happy for you... God blessed you with more then one healthy baby... Maybe thats why you felt your pregnancy symptoms very early because its two growing... When do u find out the sex of the babies? i am due to ovulate on the 15th of this month so when do you think i should bd?Click to expand...
> 
> hi saffiya! welcome! you'll find loads of support here! I would suggest BDing now every other day until you get a +opk and then BD that night and the next to be on the safe side!
> kc- wow I can't believe you're already 11 wks! have you told many people?Click to expand...


Yes i have been reading this thread all morning and all of the ladys are very supportive... I just finished my last pills of clomid yesterday and i go monday to get my follicle size checked. this is my second month on clomid. last cycle i had two good follicles but i dont think i bd the right times... i got a smiley two days in a row last cycle and its a little confusing cause i dont know which day i really ovulated.... But i have read that i should bd starting the first opk.... But we have been bding every other day so i am praying this works


----------



## Lisa92881

Not sure about the prog, sorry. I too am trying not to read too much into my temps, it's so hard though isn't it?! :dohh:

I remember reading something about benefits of benadryl during the TWW. Not sure what and why, but maybe look into that? I don't know what else is ok? Logically I feel like this early on, anything should be ok, but I know that logic seems to go out the window when ttc. :haha:


----------



## steelergirl55

Welcome Saffiya!

I agree, Lisa, probably anything is ok in the tww.

Took day 5 of my third round of Clomid today. Really feeling like I need something to concentrate my energy on. Some friends are planning on running a 10k in May. I know it's a long way off, but I might take a page out of Chantel's book and try to focus on exercise and being healthy. I am going to try to get DH to do it too.

Went to my last class of my second session of yoga for fertility today. Anybody else doing yoga? Accupuncture? I am tired of all the pills/supplements, which only seem to succeed in - TMI - making me constipated. I am ready for something new!


----------



## saffiya

steelergirl55 said:


> Welcome Saffiya!
> 
> I agree, Lisa, probably anything is ok in the tww.
> 
> Took day 5 of my third round of Clomid today. Really feeling like I need something to concentrate my energy on. Some friends are planning on running a 10k in May. I know it's along way off, but I might take a book out of Chantel's book and try to focus on exercise and being healthy. I am going to try to get DH to do it too.
> 
> Went to my last class of my second session of yoga for fertility today. Anybody else doing yoga? Accupuncture? I am tired of all the pills/supplements, which only seem to succeed in - TMI - making me constipated. I am ready for something new!


thank you ladiea for the nice warm welcome. this thread has been very supportive and helpful. How long have u been ttc. I am on my second round of clomid. i just finished my last pills yesterday so i am hoping for good blood work and ultrasound monday.. i will be bding every other day hoping this with be our month ladies... My doctor wants me to do the hcg trigger shot again this cycle


----------



## tobefruitful

But I dunno. If you are happy with Clomid (and especially if you're being monitored), I wouldn't take anything I'm saying with more than a grain of salt. I'm still not sure what the new doctor will suggest, so who knows -- I may end up using Clomid for another month or two afterall! But at the very least, I really want to be monitored so I can know for sure what is happening.[/QUOTE]

thanks so much for getting back to me. wow, i can not believe that they didn't monitor you better...it is a good thing you switched! my doctor was very clear that he didn't want me to start my 2nd round of clomid until after having an ultra sound. although he never tested my prog. levels...which i see some doc's do. i wonder why doctors are so different. for example my girlfriend just started clomid with only having to get some blood work done. my doctor wouldn't give me clomid until my DH had tests done and for me? 2 rounds of blood work & a histiosalpingogram! which all, thankfully, came back normal for me. i hate how much of a process this all this. i have not put a number on how many times we will try IUI with clomid. i think my dr. suggested 4. i don't even know what we will do next if it doesn't work. did you doctor offer injectables or is this something you requested? i am anxious to try our 2nd IUI next week, not sure on the day...i guess we will find out on valentines day. thanks again for all the advice :happydance:

welcome saffiya! i hope you get your BFP soon!!:thumbup:


----------



## saffiya

tobefruitful said:


> But I dunno. If you are happy with Clomid (and especially if you're being monitored), I wouldn't take anything I'm saying with more than a grain of salt. I'm still not sure what the new doctor will suggest, so who knows -- I may end up using Clomid for another month or two afterall! But at the very least, I really want to be monitored so I can know for sure what is happening.

thanks so much for getting back to me. wow, i can not believe that they didn't monitor you better...it is a good thing you switched! my doctor was very clear that he didn't want me to start my 2nd round of clomid until after having an ultra sound. although he never tested my prog. levels...which i see some doc's do. i wonder why doctors are so different. for example my girlfriend just started clomid with only having to get some blood work done. my doctor wouldn't give me clomid until my DH had tests done and for me? 2 rounds of blood work & a histiosalpingogram! which all, thankfully, came back normal for me. i hate how much of a process this all this. i have not put a number on how many times we will try IUI with clomid. i think my dr. suggested 4. i don't even know what we will do next if it doesn't work. did you doctor offer injectables or is this something you requested? i am anxious to try our 2nd IUI next week, not sure on the day...i guess we will find out on valentines day. thanks again for all the advice :happydance:

welcome saffiya! i hope you get your BFP soon!!:thumbup:[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much and i am so happy that i found this thread. I am getting so much help from this thread. I have another question though. I have read that i should check my cp? Is there a certain way i should check my cervix and when should i start noticing cm?


----------



## kcoennen

mrsjennyg said:


> hi saffiya! welcome! you'll find loads of support here! I would suggest BDing now every other day until you get a +opk and then BD that night and the next to be on the safe side!
> kc- wow I can't believe you're already 11 wks! have you told many people?

Everyone knows now. My belly is too big to hide anymore, and once we found out it was twins, we told everyone. There is no hiding this belly, and we're really trying to get jobs back home where our families are, so we told everyone so they can start helping us look for jobs. Twins makes everything totally different!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

mrsjennyg said:


> hey ladies! i'm 3dpo today- FF confirmed ov! my temp is really high today- higher than it has ever been! i'm not going to read anything into it because i think the clomid makes temps super high. i start the progesterone tonight... those who take it, do you take it a full 14 days (making LP 17 days) or do you take it 11 days (making LP 14 days)?
> also... i think i am getting a cold :( what is safe to take during the 2ww?
> have a nice weekend!

Anything is safe during the TWW, but even Benadryl and Claritin are safe during actual pregnancy so either of those should be fine. 



saffiya said:


> Thank you so much and i am so happy that i found this thread. I am getting so much help from this thread. I have another question though. I have read that i should check my cp? Is there a certain way i should check my cervix and when should i start noticing cm?

Here's a good website on checking CP: https://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok, so this is me trying to keep calm and not get my hopes up in the TWW. :blush: But holy crap look at my chart overlaid on this BFP chart. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







chart overlay.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Lisa92881 said:


> Ok, so this is me trying to keep calm and not get my hopes up in the TWW. :blush: But holy crap look at my chart overlaid on this BFP chart. :dohh:

Looks promising! Good luck! :) When are you testing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Going to try my best to wait until Saturday, AF should be here Friday. We'll see if I can do it!


----------



## mrsjennyg

kcoennen said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> hi saffiya! welcome! you'll find loads of support here! I would suggest BDing now every other day until you get a +opk and then BD that night and the next to be on the safe side!
> kc- wow I can't believe you're already 11 wks! have you told many people?
> 
> Everyone knows now. My belly is too big to hide anymore, and once we found out it was twins, we told everyone. There is no hiding this belly, and we're really trying to get jobs back home where our families are, so we told everyone so they can start helping us look for jobs. Twins makes everything totally different!Click to expand...

oh my goodness, I can't even imagine how much your life changes not only when you are pregnant with a singleton but with twins!! my grandmother had twin sisters and DH's grandfather had twin brothers so there is certainly a good chance we will have twins as well! oh my goodness- it scares me but what ever God blesses us with I know we will handle <3


----------



## ipen44

Hi Everyone,
I had a killer work week with lots of travel last week so I have been MIA!

Wookie-Very sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking.

My update--We had a clomid break this cycle because we had to do some counseling in order to use donor sperm for IUI. It turned out that I ovulated sooner without clomid than with :shrug:

Normally, my clinic does IUI the day after the LH surge, but I was flying out to California the day I got my smiley so I had to head in for insemination with donor sperm on the day of smiley. DH chose us some good sperm. It had 100 million per ml and was nice and active (over 50% motile). So now I am 3DPIUI with donor sperm.

On OPKs, I have to say that the CBE smiley ones have been my salvation. The other tests seem inaccurate and there is too much guesswork (aka stress). My temps seem to cooperate pretty well, but I do notice that they are not as high with no clomid (about .4 degress different). The other joy of no clomid is not having those CRAMPS that it gives you. My clinic said that clomid does not cause cramps, but I beg to differ. Cramps all through the 2ww made me very hopeful, but alas it was only the clomid.

Good luck to all of you ladies. If this month does not work out, I will be back in the clomid camp in March.


----------



## LemonTea

Welcome aboard, Saffiya -- hope you don't have much longer to wait until your BFP!





steelergirl55 said:


> Really feeling like I need something to concentrate my energy on. Some friends are planning on running a 10k in May. I know it's along way off, but I might take a book out of Chantel's book and try to focus on exercise and being healthy. I am going to try to get DH to do it too.

I'm thinking the exact same thing. DH and I just started a 'couch to 5k' type program that we're hoping to stick through. Not sure if I want to do an actual 5k, but I do want to get to the point where I can do a 30 minute run three or four times a week. DH and I could both lose a few pounds, and it's been hard working up the energy to go to the gym.


----------



## LemonTea

tobefruitful said:


> thanks so much for getting back to me. wow, i can not believe that they didn't monitor you better...it is a good thing you switched! my doctor was very clear that he didn't want me to start my 2nd round of clomid until after having an ultra sound. although he never tested my prog. levels...which i see some doc's do. i wonder why doctors are so different. for example my girlfriend just started clomid with only having to get some blood work done. my doctor wouldn't give me clomid until my DH had tests done and for me? 2 rounds of blood work & a histiosalpingogram! which all, thankfully, came back normal for me. i hate how much of a process this all this. i have not put a number on how many times we will try IUI with clomid. i think my dr. suggested 4. i don't even know what we will do next if it doesn't work. did you doctor offer injectables or is this something you requested? i am anxious to try our 2nd IUI next week, not sure on the day...i guess we will find out on valentines day. thanks again for all the advice :happydance:
> 
> welcome saffiya! i hope you get your BFP soon!!:thumbup:

Yeah, sometimes I think this would all be so much easier if doctors were consistent and I didn't have to worry about whether different doctors would approach things differently -- it sucks always having to second guess everything. At the same time, I wouldn't want a doctor to treat me the same as every other person because if there's anything I've learned so far, everyone is so different and a cookie cutter approach is going to be a bad idea for the majority of people. 

Our first doctor didn't really recommend or not recommend injections. Her approach was very 'hands off' and it felt like she was leaving all the major decisions to us (which just put a lot of pressure on DH and I because we felt like we couldn't just get her to give a recommendation). But it's fine -- I think DH and I needed that two months to try Clomid. It gave him time to get his head around the fact that we're probably going to need a doctor's help to get pregnant, and it gave me time to research the different approaches to IUI. So I'm going to be the one to ask about injections, but I do want to wait to see what the new doctor will recommend before I make the request (maybe he'll have a better idea of what we should do next, or maybe he'll convince us that Clomid and IUI (with monitoring and maybe a trigger) can work well too).


----------



## saffiya

LemonTea said:


> Welcome aboard, Saffiya -- hope you don't have much longer to wait until your BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steelergirl55 said:
> 
> 
> Really feeling like I need something to concentrate my energy on. Some friends are planning on running a 10k in May. I know it's along way off, but I might take a book out of Chantel's book and try to focus on exercise and being healthy. I am going to try to get DH to do it too.
> 
> I'm thinking the exact same thing. DH and I just started a 'couch to 5k' type program that we're hoping to stick through. Not sure if I want to do an actual 5k, but I do want to get to the point where I can do a 30 minute run three or four times a week. DH and I could both lose a few pounds, and it's been hard working up the energy to go to the gym.Click to expand...



Thank you for the welcome. Yes i pray that i can get my bfp very soon. I go to the doctors tomorrow to get my follicle size checked and hope that i have some good follicles or at least one. Have you ladys evet checked your cp? if so please share your story on how your cp is suppose to be right around ovulation?


----------



## tobefruitful

kcoennen said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> hi saffiya! welcome! you'll find loads of support here! I would suggest BDing now every other day until you get a +opk and then BD that night and the next to be on the safe side!
> kc- wow I can't believe you're already 11 wks! have you told many people?
> 
> Everyone knows now. My belly is too big to hide anymore, and once we found out it was twins, we told everyone. There is no hiding this belly, and we're really trying to get jobs back home where our families are, so we told everyone so they can start helping us look for jobs. Twins makes everything totally different!Click to expand...

congrats! i love that you had a fairy tale ending w/ clomid. it gives me (us) hope! i hope you are feeling great & good luck on finding jobs. i thought i saw earlier that you are teacher right? can you transfer schools?


----------



## tobefruitful

lisa92881, my fingers are crossed for you! how are you feeling now? good luck! i know we will all be thinking about you.

saffiya, good luck tomorrow! i go in tues for the same thing. have you havd a :winkwink: face yet? i tested opk today and did not get one. last month i had to get an hcg shot to trigger my ovulation.

lemontree, i do agree with you on everybody being different. and i think it is wise to go in & get their advice...that is what we pay them for right? :thumbup: i hope they have a wonderful plan for you! i am sure they do. i agree that i need to focus my attention on something else too, i think i might start up yoga...but have been warned by my dr.'s to avoid bikram because of the heat. don't make fun but i actually made DH & i go out & buy a puzzle tonight. we have both cut out alcohol so that sort of makes things awkward when we are out with our friends over the weekend...at least the ones who don't know that we are trying. so my attention will be focused on a 1,000 piece puzzle...we'll see how long that lasts! 

ipen44, welcome back we missed you! so that sounds interesting having to be counseled. how did that go? i hope well :thumbup: forgive me for asking because i am not sure if you had mentioned previously if you had already done an IUI before or not. did the IUI increase considerably w/ donor sperm? 

i hope we all get BFP this month!!:happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you tobefruitful, such kind words. :hugs: I'm feeling fine, no symptoms, real or imagined. :haha: Just my chart which gets my hopes up more and more with every temperature. Trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much, but it sure is hard!


----------



## kcoennen

tobefruitful said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> hi saffiya! welcome! you'll find loads of support here! I would suggest BDing now every other day until you get a +opk and then BD that night and the next to be on the safe side!
> kc- wow I can't believe you're already 11 wks! have you told many people?
> 
> Everyone knows now. My belly is too big to hide anymore, and once we found out it was twins, we told everyone. There is no hiding this belly, and we're really trying to get jobs back home where our families are, so we told everyone so they can start helping us look for jobs. Twins makes everything totally different!Click to expand...
> 
> congrats! i love that you had a fairy tale ending w/ clomid. it gives me (us) hope! i hope you are feeling great & good luck on finding jobs. i thought i saw earlier that you are teacher right? can you transfer schools?Click to expand...

Thank you! Yes we're both teachers, but we live in VA and our families are in PA, which there are no teaching jobs up there. So it's quite the battle. We did have a fairy tale ending. We go back on the 22nd for our second ultrasound. I can't wait to see the babies again! I have been feeling great. Some days I can't even tell that I am pregnant (besides the belly). 

I am praying for all you ladies to get your BFP this month!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hope n pray

HI All

My first time on these forums here and I already love the enthusiasm and support and the vibes that you guys give. 
I am on my first ever cycle of Clomid and its CD 10 today. Got my Ultrasound tomorrow and hope to see good results.
I bought pre-seed online after reading so many positive reviews about it and tried to use it yesterday during intercourse, but did not apply all the way inside just exterior application. Sadly, I have got a vag infection since yesterday :growlmad: I dont know if its the Clomid or the preseed that gave me that infection. But I really hope it clears so this cycle of Clomid doesnt go waste without BDing at proper time.
Does anyone out there have a similar experience? Any ideas on how to get rid of the infection?? Should I not use preseed at all??

Hoping you can help and wishing luck to y'all


----------



## tobefruitful

hope n pray said:


> HI All
> 
> My first time on these forums here and I already love the enthusiasm and support and the vibes that you guys give.
> I am on my first ever cycle of Clomid and its CD 10 today. Got my Ultrasound tomorrow and hope to see good results.
> I bought pre-seed online after reading so many positive reviews about it and tried to use it yesterday during intercourse, but did not apply all the way inside just exterior application. Sadly, I have got a vag infection since yesterday :growlmad: I dont know if its the Clomid or the preseed that gave me that infection. But I really hope it clears so this cycle of Clomid doesnt go waste without BDing at proper time.
> Does anyone out there have a similar experience? Any ideas on how to get rid of the infection?? Should I not use preseed at all??
> 
> Hoping you can help and wishing luck to y'all

hello & welcome :) so sorry to hear about your issue. we use both clomid & pre-seed. haven't had any issues with either. have you called your doctor? i think yogurt is supposed to help with the infection.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

hope n pray said:


> HI All
> 
> My first time on these forums here and I already love the enthusiasm and support and the vibes that you guys give.
> I am on my first ever cycle of Clomid and its CD 10 today. Got my Ultrasound tomorrow and hope to see good results.
> I bought pre-seed online after reading so many positive reviews about it and tried to use it yesterday during intercourse, but did not apply all the way inside just exterior application. Sadly, I have got a vag infection since yesterday :growlmad: I dont know if its the Clomid or the preseed that gave me that infection. But I really hope it clears so this cycle of Clomid doesnt go waste without BDing at proper time.
> Does anyone out there have a similar experience? Any ideas on how to get rid of the infection?? Should I not use preseed at all??
> 
> Hoping you can help and wishing luck to y'all

I've never heard of Preseed or Clomid causing infections, but you should definitely get it checked out ASAP bc it can decrease your chances of conceiving (infection alter the vaginal pH which is a key part of sperm survival). Call your doctor in the morning and ask her/him if you can get it treated before BD-ing time comes around!


----------



## hope n pray

Thank you for your welcome, tobefruitful and for the suggestion. I have a bacterial wash called Lactacyd which my gynae gave me once when I developed an infection. I was thinking that I should use that and see if it helps, but since my ultrasound is tmrw, maybe I will wait before using it and see what the doctor says about it.
I was hoping to use Preseed with the applicator during the days that I am ovulating, so hoping that I am not really allergic to it or anything ;-)
Thanks again


----------



## hope n pray

BabyBumpAhead said:


> I've never heard of Preseed or Clomid causing infections, but you should definitely get it checked out ASAP bc it can decrease your chances of conceiving (infection alter the vaginal pH which is a key part of sperm survival). Call your doctor in the morning and ask her/him if you can get it treated before BD-ing time comes around!

Yes, hopefully I will get it checked by the doctor tomorrow. I was so annoyed with this infection at this crucial time that I told DH even if we dont get to do our BD when the time comes, I am gonna use one of these preseed applicators and fill it with his :spermy: and inject into me :growlmad:
He gave me a very alien look at that time Lol......


----------



## wantababy1

Don't know if I posted on this thread yet because I posted on so many...lol but my name is Bev and I took clomid 50 mg day 5-9 and I am now 6 dpo. I am so anxious to find out if my first cycle worked! I didn't have really bad side effects on the meds but I did have hot flashes and headaches and really bad o pains. I ovulated CD 15. I would like to join this thread with u ladies and I hope that we all get our bfp very soon!!!! Also Congrats to the ladies who did get their bfp!!!


----------



## kcoennen

Welcome! I added you to our first page. I hope your first cycle of Clomid did it for ya!!


----------



## saffiya

tobefruitful said:


> lisa92881, my fingers are crossed for you! how are you feeling now? good luck! i know we will all be thinking about you.
> 
> saffiya, good luck tomorrow! i go in tues for the same thing. have you havd a :winkwink: face yet? i tested opk today and did not get one. last month i had to get an hcg shot to trigger my ovulation.
> 
> lemontree, i do agree with you on everybody being different. and i think it is wise to go in & get their advice...that is what we pay them for right? :thumbup: i hope they have a wonderful plan for you! i am sure they do. i agree that i need to focus my attention on something else too, i think i might start up yoga...but have been warned by my dr.'s to avoid bikram because of the heat. don't make fun but i actually made DH & i go out & buy a puzzle tonight. we have both cut out alcohol so that sort of makes things awkward when we are out with our friends over the weekend...at least the ones who don't know that we are trying. so my attention will be focused on a 1,000 piece puzzle...we'll see how long that lasts!
> 
> 
> ipen44, welcome back we missed you! so that sounds interesting having to be counseled. how did that go? i hope well :thumbup: forgive me for asking because i am not sure if you had mentioned previously if you had already done an IUI before or not. did the IUI increase considerably w/ donor sperm?
> 
> i hope we all get BFP this month!!:happydance:

No i didnt test with a opk yet. My last cycle i also had to get the trigger shot to start ovulation and i am sure i will have to get it again but hopefully tomorrow i will have at least one good size follicle. I will keep you up to date on how my appt went. hope that your appt goes well on tuesday. what mg of clomid did you have to take?


----------



## ipen44

tobefruitful said:


> lisa92881, my fingers are crossed for you! how are you feeling now? good luck! i know we will all be thinking about you.
> 
> saffiya, good luck tomorrow! i go in tues for the same thing. have you havd a :winkwink: face yet? i tested opk today and did not get one. last month i had to get an hcg shot to trigger my ovulation.
> 
> lemontree, i do agree with you on everybody being different. and i think it is wise to go in & get their advice...that is what we pay them for right? :thumbup: i hope they have a wonderful plan for you! i am sure they do. i agree that i need to focus my attention on something else too, i think i might start up yoga...but have been warned by my dr.'s to avoid bikram because of the heat. don't make fun but i actually made DH & i go out & buy a puzzle tonight. we have both cut out alcohol so that sort of makes things awkward when we are out with our friends over the weekend...at least the ones who don't know that we are trying. so my attention will be focused on a 1,000 piece puzzle...we'll see how long that lasts!
> 
> ipen44, welcome back we missed you! so that sounds interesting having to be counseled. how did that go? i hope well :thumbup: forgive me for asking because i am not sure if you had mentioned previously if you had already done an IUI before or not. did the IUI increase considerably w/ donor sperm?
> 
> i hope we all get BFP this month!!:happydance:

We were counseled in a one hour session over the phone. It is just one of those hoops our clinic makes you jump through, but it was actually helpful and really solidified for us that we are making the right choice for our family. I did one round of IUI with DH sperm, but it was only 4 million and not very many motile with good shape. Are you talking cost? It did increase a bit. Our clinic charges about $400 for IUI with fresh sperm, but only $200 with frozen sperm. That is because they charge $200 to wash and prepare the fresh sperm. The donor sperm is about $350 for 1 ml. You can choose to use 1 or 2 ml. So if you go with 1 ml, it is only $150 more. If you were meaning amount of sperm--that was WAY more. We had 100 million instead of 4.


----------



## ipen44

Now that we are on the topic of vaginal pH (i know it comes up all the time)--I was wondering if anyone knows the ideal pH for conception???

I have been reading on another forum that you can have hostile CM. It would be pretty cheap to get some pH strips and test at home just to make sure all is well in that area.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I've been posting lots in here, but no formal intro I guess.

My name is Dani: TTC #1, First Round of Clomid this cycle - 50mg on CD2-CD6 and ovulated on CD21 (I think).


----------



## kcoennen

BabyBumpAhead said:


> I've been posting lots in here, but no formal intro I guess.
> 
> My name is Dani: TTC #1, First Round of Clomid this cycle - 50mg on CD2-CD6 and ovulated on CD21 (I think).

Added!


----------



## tobefruitful

saffiya said:


> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> lisa92881, my fingers are crossed for you! how are you feeling now? good luck! i know we will all be thinking about you.
> 
> saffiya, good luck tomorrow! i go in tues for the same thing. have you havd a :winkwink: face yet? i tested opk today and did not get one. last month i had to get an hcg shot to trigger my ovulation.
> 
> lemontree, i do agree with you on everybody being different. and i think it is wise to go in & get their advice...that is what we pay them for right? :thumbup: i hope they have a wonderful plan for you! i am sure they do. i agree that i need to focus my attention on something else too, i think i might start up yoga...but have been warned by my dr.'s to avoid bikram because of the heat. don't make fun but i actually made DH & i go out & buy a puzzle tonight. we have both cut out alcohol so that sort of makes things awkward when we are out with our friends over the weekend...at least the ones who don't know that we are trying. so my attention will be focused on a 1,000 piece puzzle...we'll see how long that lasts!
> 
> 
> ipen44, welcome back we missed you! so that sounds interesting having to be counseled. how did that go? i hope well :thumbup: forgive me for asking because i am not sure if you had mentioned previously if you had already done an IUI before or not. did the IUI increase considerably w/ donor sperm?
> 
> i hope we all get BFP this month!!:happydance:
> 
> No i didnt test with a opk yet. My last cycle i also had to get the trigger shot to start ovulation and i am sure i will have to get it again but hopefully tomorrow i will have at least one good size follicle. I will keep you up to date on how my appt went. hope that your appt goes well on tuesday. what mg of clomid did you have to take?Click to expand...


i am currently on 50 mg, going on our second round. i have my fingers crossed for you!! please do the same for me :thumbup:


----------



## Chloe597

ipen - I have heard semen has a pH of 7-8, but the vagina is usually 3-4, meaning sperm can't survive very long. I think fertile CM would probably be more like 7-8 then? Preseed is supposed to have a pH between 7.2 and 7.5.

Hope - I have taken clomid and used preseed and haven't had any issues with infection. I hope the doc clears it up for you!

I got my second LH surge this weekend, along with stabbing pains by my left Ovary, but still haven't seen that temp spike. This is the second time this month that i have had a +OPK with stabbing O pains (for the second cycle in a row). I didn't have any EWCM this time, only creamy, so i used preseed when i BD. I didn't tell DH tho, I think he might think i was a lunatic:haha: It definitely takes some of the spontaniety out of the whole process! 

getting very impatient for my temp spike! :wacko:


----------



## wantababy1

kcoennen said:


> Welcome! I added you to our first page. I hope your first cycle of Clomid did it for ya!!

Thank you! I am so happy for you with your first round success. :happydance: I hope that it works this time but I highly doubt it because I truly feel like af is about to show her ugly face any day now. :cry: I have been having af like cramping since 2dpo and I am not feeling to hopeful... But if af shows all I can say is bring on the 2nd round!!! Again congrats on your 1st round bfp!!!!! Yay!


----------



## hope n pray

HI

Pl add me as your Clomid buddy :)
TTC#1, 1st round of Clomid, 100 mg CD 5-9

Thanks


----------



## Rosmuira

Ladies I took clomid for 12 cycles and it was unsuccessful I read tony welsh book and she advises taking guafenasin as clomid can dry up cervix which stops you getting pregnant. 
Good luck


----------



## hope n pray

Chloe597 said:


> ipen - I have heard semen has a pH of 7-8, but the vagina is usually 3-4, meaning sperm can't survive very long. I think fertile CM would probably be more like 7-8 then? Preseed is supposed to have a pH between 7.2 and 7.5.
> 
> Hope - I have taken clomid and used preseed and haven't had any issues with infection. I hope the doc clears it up for you!
> 
> I got my second LH surge this weekend, along with stabbing pains by my left Ovary, but still haven't seen that temp spike. This is the second time this month that i have had a +OPK with stabbing O pains (for the second cycle in a row). I didn't have any EWCM this time, only creamy, so i used preseed when i BD. I didn't tell DH tho, I think he might think i was a lunatic:haha: It definitely takes some of the spontaniety out of the whole process!
> 
> getting very impatient for my temp spike! :wacko:

Chloe, I read the same about Vag PH and thanks for your support. I dont know how I messed up the balance down there right before Ovulation :cry:

Went to doctor's office today for ultrasound but didnt have much helpful input from the nurse who did my U/S. I am hoping you guys can help me with any info on this. The nurse asked me to use Monistat 7 and reassured that it is very safe while trying to conceive! When you look at the Monistat box, they clearly warn you not to have intercourse while using it. How am I supposed to use it for 7 days and miss my ovulation timing??? Or if I dont then am I wasting the O days anyways, because i/c cannot be done without risk to both of us and also the spermies do not have any chance of surviving in there??

My YI is not very bad, I am applying topical creams and eating lot of probiotic yogurt. Should I leave it at that and treat with monistat after the O days are over??


----------



## wantababy1

Omg!!! I am only 7dpo and I took a 5 day sooner pregnancy test and got a faint :bfp: I am soooo happy but i am still a little skeptical because I need to see it darker... I showed my dh and he said "wow your pregnant"..lol then I showed my mother because she has 13 kids including me and she knows a lot about testing and she said "a positive is a positive no matter how light it is"... Apart of me wants to:happydance: but another part of me is thinking af is going to show so idk... To me I am still playing the waiting game... Fingers crossed for a darker line!!!!


----------



## amin

I did 3 rounds of clomid and the dr suggested Letrazole/Femara and injectables. I am very scared, but trying to remain strong for my husband and myself. Any advice? I am deathly afraid of needles and now the thought of injecting myself is freaking me out.


----------



## tobefruitful

wantababy1 said:


> Omg!!! I am only 7dpo and I took a 5 day sooner pregnancy test and got a faint :bfp: I am soooo happy but i am still a little skeptical because I need to see it darker... I showed my dh and he said "wow your pregnant"..lol then I showed my mother because she has 13 kids including me and she knows a lot about testing and she said "a positive is a positive no matter how light it is"... Apart of me wants to:happydance: but another part of me is thinking af is going to show so idk... To me I am still playing the waiting game... Fingers crossed for a darker line!!!!

oh my goodness!! how exciting!!!! please keep us updated! :thumbup:


----------



## Chloe597

Thats great news, wantababy!! I hope its a sticky bean! Keep us posted :)


----------



## Chloe597

And I just got yet another +OPK. I'm officially baffled. I even did the digital one just to be sure. And I'm not preggo because I didn't see any temp shift, so my body is just pumping out the LH i guess?? Felt a couple more twinges in my left ovary today. Why won't this egg just burst out already!! Sorry, needed to vent, and DH just stares at me and tells me to go to a doctor every time I tell him I don't know what is going on with my body.


----------



## steelergirl55

LemonTea said:


> steelergirl55 said:
> 
> 
> Really feeling like I need something to concentrate my energy on. Some friends are planning on running a 10k in May. I know it's along way off, but I might take a book out of Chantel's book and try to focus on exercise and being healthy. I am going to try to get DH to do it too.
> 
> I'm thinking the exact same thing. DH and I just started a 'couch to 5k' type program that we're hoping to stick through. Not sure if I want to do an actual 5k, but I do want to get to the point where I can do a 30 minute run three or four times a week. DH and I could both lose a few pounds, and it's been hard working up the energy to go to the gym.Click to expand...

Cool! Did you find the program on the Internet? I can't wait until the weather is nicer! I am already feeling my mood lift as the days get a little longer.


----------



## steelergirl55

Chloe597 said:


> And I just got yet another +OPK. I'm officially baffled. I even did the digital one just to be sure. And I'm not preggo because I didn't see any temp shift, so my body is just pumping out the LH i guess?? Felt a couple more twinges in my left ovary today. Why won't this egg just burst out already!! Sorry, needed to vent, and DH just stares at me and tells me to go to a doctor every time I tell him I don't know what is going on with my body.

No apologies necessary! We all need to vent sometimes, that's what this forum is for in part. And DH's in general, as much as they love us, just can't relate.

No doubt the hormone roller coaster your body has you on right now is taking its toll, both psychologically and, well, hormonally!

Hang in there, here's some :dust: for good measure!


----------



## steelergirl55

wantababy1 said:


> Omg!!! I am only 7dpo and I took a 5 day sooner pregnancy test and got a faint :bfp: I am soooo happy but i am still a little skeptical because I need to see it darker... I showed my dh and he said "wow your pregnant"..lol then I showed my mother because she has 13 kids including me and she knows a lot about testing and she said "a positive is a positive no matter how light it is"... Apart of me wants to:happydance: but another part of me is thinking af is going to show so idk... To me I am still playing the waiting game... Fingers crossed for a darker line!!!!

Congrats, Bev! Hope it's a sticky bean!


----------



## ipen44

hope n pray said:


> Chloe597 said:
> 
> 
> ipen - I have heard semen has a pH of 7-8, but the vagina is usually 3-4, meaning sperm can't survive very long. I think fertile CM would probably be more like 7-8 then? Preseed is supposed to have a pH between 7.2 and 7.5.
> 
> Hope - I have taken clomid and used preseed and haven't had any issues with infection. I hope the doc clears it up for you!
> 
> I got my second LH surge this weekend, along with stabbing pains by my left Ovary, but still haven't seen that temp spike. This is the second time this month that i have had a +OPK with stabbing O pains (for the second cycle in a row). I didn't have any EWCM this time, only creamy, so i used preseed when i BD. I didn't tell DH tho, I think he might think i was a lunatic:haha: It definitely takes some of the spontaniety out of the whole process!
> 
> getting very impatient for my temp spike! :wacko:
> 
> Chloe, I read the same about Vag PH and thanks for your support. I dont know how I messed up the balance down there right before Ovulation :cry:
> 
> Went to doctor's office today for ultrasound but didnt have much helpful input from the nurse who did my U/S. I am hoping you guys can help me with any info on this. The nurse asked me to use Monistat 7 and reassured that it is very safe while trying to conceive! When you look at the Monistat box, they clearly warn you not to have intercourse while using it. How am I supposed to use it for 7 days and miss my ovulation timing??? Or if I dont then am I wasting the O days anyways, because i/c cannot be done without risk to both of us and also the spermies do not have any chance of surviving in there??
> 
> My YI is not very bad, I am applying topical creams and eating lot of probiotic yogurt. Should I leave it at that and treat with monistat after the O days are over??Click to expand...

When are you due to ovulate? Monistat has a one application treatment. They also have a 3 application treatment. Maybe time to get either of those in? Also, when my sister was pregnant, they told her to use yogurt.


----------



## ipen44

Chloe597 said:


> And I just got yet another +OPK. I'm officially baffled. I even did the digital one just to be sure. And I'm not preggo because I didn't see any temp shift, so my body is just pumping out the LH i guess?? Felt a couple more twinges in my left ovary today. Why won't this egg just burst out already!! Sorry, needed to vent, and DH just stares at me and tells me to go to a doctor every time I tell him I don't know what is going on with my body.

So frustrating! This situation is hard enough with your body following the BBT rules. Good luck to you. Hoping you see a temp shift soon.


----------



## ipen44

wantababy1 said:


> Omg!!! I am only 7dpo and I took a 5 day sooner pregnancy test and got a faint :bfp: I am soooo happy but i am still a little skeptical because I need to see it darker... I showed my dh and he said "wow your pregnant"..lol then I showed my mother because she has 13 kids including me and she knows a lot about testing and she said "a positive is a positive no matter how light it is"... Apart of me wants to:happydance: but another part of me is thinking af is going to show so idk... To me I am still playing the waiting game... Fingers crossed for a darker line!!!!

Yay. Good luck. It is true: a positive is a positive. My sister had a very light line 2 weeks after missed period and has a healthy 4 month old. She just ate carrots today :happydance:


----------



## wantababy1

Thank you ladies! Still trying to stay grounded until I see a darker pos but its sooooo hard..
lol. I will definitely keep y'all posted!!!


----------



## kcoennen

Chloe597 said:


> And I just got yet another +OPK. I'm officially baffled. I even did the digital one just to be sure. And I'm not preggo because I didn't see any temp shift, so my body is just pumping out the LH i guess?? Felt a couple more twinges in my left ovary today. Why won't this egg just burst out already!! Sorry, needed to vent, and DH just stares at me and tells me to go to a doctor every time I tell him I don't know what is going on with my body.

Did you happen to get a +OPK around day 16??


----------



## wantababy1

ipen44 said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Omg!!! I am only 7dpo and I took a 5 day sooner pregnancy test and got a faint :bfp: I am soooo happy but i am still a little skeptical because I need to see it darker... I showed my dh and he said "wow your pregnant"..lol then I showed my mother because she has 13 kids including me and she knows a lot about testing and she said "a positive is a positive no matter how light it is"... Apart of me wants to:happydance: but another part of me is thinking af is going to show so idk... To me I am still playing the waiting game... Fingers crossed for a darker line!!!!
> 
> Yay. Good luck. It is true: a positive is a positive. My sister had a very light line 2 weeks after missed period and has a healthy 4 month old. She just ate carrots today :happydance:Click to expand...

Awww . I can't wait to be a mommy!


----------



## kcoennen

wantababy1 said:


> Thank you ladies! Still trying to stay grounded until I see a darker post nut its sooooo hard..
> lol. I will definitely keep y'all posted!!!

Are you going to test again in the morning?? I can't wait to add the flashing pink lines next to your name!!


----------



## dalismom

That is awesome wantabe!!! CONGRATS! So exciting! 
Will you add me too, please? I am on my first cycle clomid 50 mg, day 5-9 positive O on CD 19- now ( CD 25)? Totally confused but I had my 21 day proesterone checked ( I think 1 day after I o'd) and it came back with only a 5.6. Dr said I did O and to take a test in 7-10 days if I didn't get af... any words of wisdom? Thanks! The support on here is amazing, I have been stalking this thread for a few days :)


----------



## milkdoctor

I started clomid 50mg first cycle this month. Took days 5-9 and am on day 20 of this cycle. Hoping this is the month. We have been TTC for 13 months. We have age against us I guess I am 35 and he is 40 but everything has been great for both at all of our exams and testing.
Did anyone else have lots of cramping and pain during sex while on clomid?
I never had any cramping with any cycles until clomid but there has been lots of cramping with this cycle and no interest in ttc. anyone else feel this way?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

milkdoctor said:


> I started clomid 50mg first cycle this month. Took days 5-9 and am on day 20 of this cycle. Hoping this is the month. We have been TTC for 13 months. We have age against us I guess I am 35 and he is 40 but everything has been great for both at all of our exams and testing.
> Did anyone else have lots of cramping and pain during sex while on clomid?
> I never had any cramping with any cycles until clomid but there has been lots of cramping with this cycle and no interest in ttc. anyone else feel this way?

Yes to the cramping! I had weird cramps 2 times after BDing. Like period cramps but much more intense and only last a few minutes. :-k


----------



## Chloe597

kcoennen said:


> Chloe597 said:
> 
> 
> And I just got yet another +OPK. I'm officially baffled. I even did the digital one just to be sure. And I'm not preggo because I didn't see any temp shift, so my body is just pumping out the LH i guess?? Felt a couple more twinges in my left ovary today. Why won't this egg just burst out already!! Sorry, needed to vent, and DH just stares at me and tells me to go to a doctor every time I tell him I don't know what is going on with my body.
> 
> Did you happen to get a +OPK around day 16??Click to expand...

That was the only day I didn't test. I was out all day and figured I didn't need to test because I had the spike and a +OPK a few days back. CD14 may have also been +, but it was hard to tell, so i just left it blank. These cheapie tests are so subjective sometimes, but all the times i have + listed were verified by digital OPK's.


----------



## wantababy1

kcoennen said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! Still trying to stay grounded until I see a darker post nut its sooooo hard..
> lol. I will definitely keep y'all posted!!!
> 
> Are you going to test again in the morning?? I can't wait to add the flashing pink lines next to your name!!Click to expand...

I am trying hard not to test until Friday when I am atleast 11dpo so that way I could get a stronger pos hopefully. As soon as I test I am going to post my result and hopefully you will be putting them beautiful flashing pink lines beside my name! Fxd double time... How are your little beans doing?


----------



## hope n pray

> When are you due to ovulate? Monistat has a one application treatment. They also have a 3 application treatment. Maybe time to get either of those in? Also, when my sister was pregnant, they told her to use yogurt.

Today is my CD12, think Ovulation will be tmrw or day after going by the blood work n Ultrasound. The nurse specifically advised me against Monistat 3 and 1 day treatment and said the 7 day is the safest to use.

But I made a judgement call last night and decided not to use Monistat anyway. I bought Kefir milk and lots of probiotic yogurt and cut down sugar, wheat, etc. from my diet. I read somewhere that applying Kefir milk also releives the yeast infection much quickly and I did it last night (albeit very skeptically) but it seems to be much better now! I hope it totally goes away in a day....


----------



## mrsmonkey10

hi ladies
please can i join in with you all? my name is emma
I have just finished taking my 1st lot of Clomid, 50mg CD2-6
it gave me a migrane for the whole 5 days but hopefully that will be gone tomorrow and i will feel like BDing lol
My Dr told us not to do OPK's as he thinks they add to stress but i neeeeeed to know so im ignoring that advice!
Congratulations to all who have got their BFP's, its lovely to hear success stories, it gives me hope
Good luck everyone!
xx


----------



## LemonTea

wantababy1 said:


> Omg!!! I am only 7dpo and I took a 5 day sooner pregnancy test and got a faint :bfp:

Congrats!



amin said:


> I did 3 rounds of clomid and the dr suggested Letrazole/Femara and injectables. I am very scared, but trying to remain strong for my husband and myself. Any advice? I am deathly afraid of needles and now the thought of injecting myself is freaking me out.

No advice, as I haven't done this, but I'm actually planning to ask my new doctor about Femara, injections, or both, so you and I may be in the same boat very soon! On the one hand, thinking about injections is a little anxiety inducing, but on the other hand, everything I'm reading about FSH injections says they are very easy to take, and the hardest part is doing the first one. If injections (whether for IUI -- or IVF if we're still trotting this road several months from now) is what it's going to take to DH and I to have a baby, I'm all for it. Keep us posted on what you end up doing, and I'll do the same -- we can be injectible buddies if it comes to that!



steelergirl55 said:


> Cool! Did you find the program on the Internet? I can't wait until the weather is nicer! I am already feeling my mood lift as the days get a little longer.

Yep -- we found three different programs that show you how to building up to running 3 miles in about 8 weeks -- we're kinda following all three, so it's like a modified couch to 5k. They're all pretty similar though -- starting out with a lot of walking and then a minute of running, and then you slowly increase your running time and decrease your walking time until you can run for 30 minutes without stopping. I've never run a day in my life, but I'm hoping to be able to call myself a runner by this summer.


----------



## LemonTea

dalismom said:


> That is awesome wantabe!!! CONGRATS! So exciting!
> Will you add me too, please? I am on my first cycle clomid 50 mg, day 5-9 positive O on CD 19- now ( CD 25)? Totally confused but I had my 21 day proesterone checked ( I think 1 day after I o'd) and it came back with only a 5.6. Dr said I did O and to take a test in 7-10 days if I didn't get af... any words of wisdom? Thanks! The support on here is amazing, I have been stalking this thread for a few days :)

Welcome, I hope your stay here is very short! Are you charting temps or using OPKs to help determine when you ovulate?



milkdoctor said:


> I started clomid 50mg first cycle this month. Took days 5-9 and am on day 20 of this cycle. Hoping this is the month. We have been TTC for 13 months. We have age against us I guess I am 35 and he is 40 but everything has been great for both at all of our exams and testing.
> Did anyone else have lots of cramping and pain during sex while on clomid?
> I never had any cramping with any cycles until clomid but there has been lots of cramping with this cycle and no interest in ttc. anyone else feel this way?

I had a ton of cramping both months I used Clomid/Progesterone. I took a break from Clomid/Progesterone this month while we wait for our RE appt, and it's nice not dealing with the constant day to day cramping from Clomid for two months straight! I usually cramped off and on the week on Clomid, the week after up until O, and then much more intensely from the day I O'd until my period came. Very annoying, and makes it hard to symptom spot (so if you can avoid doing symptom spotting, just try -- way easier said than done though, I know!). Clomid and progesterone (not sure if you're using progesterone?) will raise your natural body temperature, so it's probably good to get some OPKs just in case to help you pinpoint O, as I wasn't able to rely on my BB temps like I normally do. Good luck! Hope you get a BFP soon.



hope n pray said:


> But I made a judgement call last night and decided not to use Monistat anyway. I bought Kefir milk and lots of probiotic yogurt and cut down sugar, wheat, etc. from my diet. I read somewhere that applying Kefir milk also releives the yeast infection much quickly and I did it last night (albeit very skeptically) but it seems to be much better now! I hope it totally goes away in a day....
> 
> Another very effective remedy is a single garlic clove. I learned this the hard way when I got a yeast infection when I was in a place where I couldn't see a doctor and didn't speak the local language -- I googled "natural yeast infection remedy" and I kept finding sites that said to use a single garlic clove as a suppository overnight. I tried it and it worked, and it's now my go-to yeast infection remedy since it's so easy to buy garlic, and now that we're TTC, I'm not sure if I should use an OTC medication in case it kills DH's swimmers. I also never have to leave it in for the full overnight/8 hours -- usually 3 or 4 is all it takes, since I can usually tell when a YI (and a UTI for that matter) is coming on, so I can catch it early. Never had any lingering garlic odor (which was honestly my biggest concern, so you can imagine how desperate I was to even try it lol).
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmonkey10 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> please can i join in with you all? my name is emma
> I have just finished taking my 1st lot of Clomid, 50mg CD2-6
> it gave me a migrane for the whole 5 days but hopefully that will be gone tomorrow and i will feel like BDing lol
> My Dr told us not to do OPK's as he thinks they add to stress but i neeeeeed to know so im ignoring that advice!
> Congratulations to all who have got their BFP's, its lovely to hear success stories, it gives me hope
> Good luck everyone!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Welcome, hope your stay is short! I get pretty bad menstrual migraines, and all the extra hormones from the past two months didn't help them at all. Excedrin is my best friend some days.Click to expand...


----------



## steelergirl55

milkdoctor said:


> I started clomid 50mg first cycle this month. Took days 5-9 and am on day 20 of this cycle. Hoping this is the month. We have been TTC for 13 months. We have age against us I guess I am 35 and he is 40 but everything has been great for both at all of our exams and testing.
> Did anyone else have lots of cramping and pain during sex while on clomid?
> I never had any cramping with any cycles until clomid but there has been lots of cramping with this cycle and no interest in ttc. anyone else feel this way?

Just thought I'd share: a friend of mine (turned 40 in Aug, DH 47!) just sent me a text that her HCG is 700 about 20 days after her third IVF!

We are not out of this game yet, ladies!


----------



## mrsmonkey10

> Welcome, hope your stay is short! I get pretty bad menstrual migraines, and all the extra hormones from the past two months didn't help them at all. Excedrin is my best friend some days.

thanks Jay
i used to get migranes when i took BCP so its just something ill have to put up with, if it helps me get pregnant its worth it!


----------



## dalismom

Lemon Tea, I use OPK, have for the past several months but this month they are very weird. this is my first month on Clomid so maybe that is why? I tested again this a.m. and the lines was very evident however definetly a postive. I have no idea why it was positive for so long? Thanks for the welcome!!!


----------



## tobefruitful

welcome dalismom! hope you get your BFP super soon!

well, i got shot with cupids arrow...i mean needle. i got a nice fat trigger shot today. tomorrow we go in for our 2nd IUI, wish us luck! looks like my body responded nicely to clomid once again, this time i even had a mature follicle. i am not looking forward to the TTW but super excited that this could be our month!:happydance:


----------



## LemonTea

tobefruitful said:


> welcome dalismom! hope you get your BFP super soon!
> 
> well, i got shot with cupids arrow...i mean needle. i got a nice fat trigger shot today. tomorrow we go in for our 2nd IUI, wish us luck! looks like my body responded nicely to clomid once again, this time i even had a mature follicle. i am not looking forward to the TTW but super excited that this could be our month!:happydance:

Good luck! Hope you're able to keep busy during the 2ww -- I think the 2ww is worse than waiting to O.


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey Ladies,

I realize this thread has been going on for a while, but I just started my first TWW after clomid. Would love to join this thread and learn from you all... I'm new to PCOS and clomid and feel like I still have a lot to learn. :)


----------



## tobefruitful

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I realize this thread has been going on for a while, but I just started my first TWW after clomid. Would love to join this thread and learn from you all... I'm new to PCOS and clomid and feel like I still have a lot to learn. :)

welcome!! hope the TTW goes super fast for you! if not, we are here.


----------



## Mrs.326

tobefruitful said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I realize this thread has been going on for a while, but I just started my first TWW after clomid. Would love to join this thread and learn from you all... I'm new to PCOS and clomid and feel like I still have a lot to learn. :)
> 
> welcome!! hope the TTW goes super fast for you! if not, we are here.Click to expand...

Thank you! Anyone else currently on their TWW?


----------



## IluvRedskins

I am!!! Glad you are joining us! I'm 4 dpo today!!! Where are you on your TWW? I go in Thursday morning for bloodwork! Hopefully I will have really good numbers again! 

So how is everyone 's valentines day?


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> I am!!! Glad you are joining us! I'm 4 dpo today!!! Where are you on your TWW? I go in Thursday morning for bloodwork! Hopefully I will have really good numbers again!
> 
> So how is everyone 's valentines day?

I am just 1dpo, so my TWW just started! I go in Thursday for blood work as well!


----------



## steelergirl55

IluvRedskins said:


> I am!!! Glad you are joining us! I'm 4 dpo today!!! Where are you on your TWW? I go in Thursday morning for bloodwork! Hopefully I will have really good numbers again!
> 
> So how is everyone 's valentines day?

DH is out of town :cry: but I still had a Valentine... my mom! :kiss: I just got home from dinner. How was yours? Do anything romantic? At least since you're in the TWW you can :sex: for fun!


----------



## ipen44

Happy Valentines all.

Welcome newbies. I am in the 2ww. I am going to assume that I am 4 DPO. I had a +OPK on CD15 and a temp rise, but fertility friend says "ovulation on confirmed" :shrug:

Good luck Fruitful. I often wonder if you should invite the "inseminator" to the first bday party. At least maybe take a pic of her down there smiling for when the baby is older. :rofl:

Good luck to all in the 2ww. Stay sane and eat chocolate. It is my motto. I find the temping really helps so that I get "the news" at a controlled time. I like to know of impending :witch: first thing in the am when I temp rather than be surprised at work by a sudden flow.


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm in the home stretch of my TWW! Thank goodness!


----------



## dalismom

Happy Valentines day everyon!

Lisa, lucky you!

Tonight was fun, DH and I went to dinner and then to the casino, to have a little fun and gamble a little. Bummer, no drinking for me....oh well it will be so worth it to get a BFP. 

I have a question for you ladies, my moms birthday is next week and my grandparents invited us down for dinner on Sat ( 10 DPO) I really would like to go but I am really worried to, here is the deal, my grandpa just had radioactive "seeds" implanted in his prostate 4 weeks ago tomorrow. The doctor told him not to be around anyone pregnant for at least 6 months, or at least 10 feet away for that long! I have no idea weather I am pregnant or not but I hate NOT to go and not be and wasted the time not spent with my family, I also would hate to BE preggo and risk harm. I am so torn, my grandparents totally understand but I am confused because I figure, he goes to the grocery store and is around people who don't know yet possibly, right? They didn't confine him to a house or anything? Ughhhh, just don't know? Any advise?


----------



## kcoennen

Lisa92881 said:


> I'm in the home stretch of my TWW! Thank goodness!

Your chart is looking good!!!!


----------



## kcoennen

Chloe597 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe597 said:
> 
> 
> And I just got yet another +OPK. I'm officially baffled. I even did the digital one just to be sure. And I'm not preggo because I didn't see any temp shift, so my body is just pumping out the LH i guess?? Felt a couple more twinges in my left ovary today. Why won't this egg just burst out already!! Sorry, needed to vent, and DH just stares at me and tells me to go to a doctor every time I tell him I don't know what is going on with my body.
> 
> Did you happen to get a +OPK around day 16??Click to expand...
> 
> That was the only day I didn't test. I was out all day and figured I didn't need to test because I had the spike and a +OPK a few days back. CD14 may have also been +, but it was hard to tell, so i just left it blank. These cheapie tests are so subjective sometimes, but all the times i have + listed were verified by digital OPK's.Click to expand...

You had a major temp spike that day!! And the rest of your temps have stayed above your coverline. Maybe you did O around then???


----------



## newfiekat

Hi everyone. Im new to this site and was hoping i might learn something here. My husband and i have been ttc for 4 years. My periods are very irregular. Dr gave me provera and metformin 6 months ago to try and regulate my period. Its starting to come around. Today i had an appointment and dr gave clomid 50 mg for one cycle. Then 100 mg for 2. Im nervous and excited to start this process. Hoping it works for us :)


----------



## dalismom

welcome! Glad you are here with us! I am new too and this seems like a great place to come and talk and vent and share your expierences. I wish you the best luck!


----------



## tobefruitful

dalismom said:


> Happy Valentines day everyon!
> 
> Lisa, lucky you!
> 
> Tonight was fun, DH and I went to dinner and then to the casino, to have a little fun and gamble a little. Bummer, no drinking for me....oh well it will be so worth it to get a BFP.
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, my moms birthday is next week and my grandparents invited us down for dinner on Sat ( 10 DPO) I really would like to go but I am really worried to, here is the deal, my grandpa just had radioactive "seeds" implanted in his prostate 4 weeks ago tomorrow. The doctor told him not to be around anyone pregnant for at least 6 months, or at least 10 feet away for that long! I have no idea weather I am pregnant or not but I hate NOT to go and not be and wasted the time not spent with my family, I also would hate to BE preggo and risk harm. I am so torn, my grandparents totally understand but I am confused because I figure, he goes to the grocery store and is around people who don't know yet possibly, right? They didn't confine him to a house or anything? Ughhhh, just don't know? Any advise?


happy heart day to you too! did you guys win big? hope so!

that is a rough situation to be in....is there any way you can go but keep your distance? if you are having doubts i would contact your dr. :thumbup:


----------



## mrsjennyg

hey ladies- I'm in the 2ww, 7dpo. I feel like crap, I have had a horrible cold since Sat and I think I am going to the nurse in a little bit (my office has on site nurse who can prescribe meds). do you think it's bad to take antibiotics during the 2ww? I feel a sinus infection brewing :(


----------



## Chloe597

Jenny - I took amoxacillin when I was in the TWW several months ago. I think its pretty safe. many antibiotics aren't, however.

Got ANOTHER +OPK yesterday. I took a pregnancy test this morning just out of curiosity, and of course, BFN. If i did O after my first +OPK i would be 11 DPO today. I can't wait for my RE appt, and can't believe i was considering rescheduling. This is a classic PCOS symptom, as is the awful acne I got coming off of BCP, and yet my doc says based on hormones taken at a random time of my cycle that i do not have PCOS. Something is clearly amiss.


----------



## mrsjennyg

thank you Chloe :) I hope th doc gives you answers- that must be so frustrating!
well I went down to the nurse and told him about the progesterone I am taking.... and he's like, sorry we can't treat anyone who is pregnant or trying to get pregnant. of course I started to cry- haha. he did examine me and said my ears and throat were ok and that my nasal passages are swollen. so he said if he was able to give me anything it would be musinex and ibuprophin. is that safe to take during the 2ww??


----------



## Lisa92881

kcoennen said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in the home stretch of my TWW! Thank goodness!
> 
> Your chart is looking good!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! Trying not to get my hopes up though. My temp went up a bit the last 2 cycles on 10 dpo so it prob doesn't mean anything. Blah.


----------



## Mrs.326

mrsjennyg said:


> thank you Chloe :) I hope th doc gives you answers- that must be so frustrating!
> well I went down to the nurse and told him about the progesterone I am taking.... and he's like, sorry we can't treat anyone who is pregnant or trying to get pregnant. of course I started to cry- haha. he did examine me and said my ears and throat were ok and that my nasal passages are swollen. so he said if he was able to give me anything it would be musinex and ibuprophin. is that safe to take during the 2ww??

I was told that ibuprophin is a huge no no when TTC... I think it can prevent implantation??? Not 100% sure on that, but my doctor told me to stay away from it. I think you can take Tylenol and that's it. Musinex should be fine to take, though.


----------



## dalismom

Tobefruitful, thanks so much! I have a call into my doctor right now :)

Good luck ladies! I hope that everyone gets answers/BFP this month!


----------



## IluvRedskins

So apparently I am losing my mind a little bit! I said yesterday that I was 4 dpo but I was 5! Making today 6 dpo! 

Glad most of you had a great Valentine's Day! My DH sent me flowers to school. I posted a pic on facebook. My link is in my journal if anyone wants to be FB friends! He also took me to dinner, bought me Breaking Dawn pt. 1 and got me an iTunes gift card! I could definately get used to this :)

He did tell me yesterday when I kept telling him that I had another surprise (I was hinting at a new outfit for the bedroom) but anyway he said that he was hoping that I had a sonagram picture. That just broke my heart. He want's a baby so bad and I kind of feel like I can't give it to him. 

Please God let this be our month!!!!


----------



## dalismom

Awww, redskin I am so sorry! I sure hope it comes for you and hubby soon!!!! Baby Dust!!!


----------



## hope n pray

dalismom said:


> Happy Valentines day everyon!
> 
> Lisa, lucky you!
> 
> Tonight was fun, DH and I went to dinner and then to the casino, to have a little fun and gamble a little. Bummer, no drinking for me....oh well it will be so worth it to get a BFP.
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, my moms birthday is next week and my grandparents invited us down for dinner on Sat ( 10 DPO) I really would like to go but I am really worried to, here is the deal, my grandpa just had radioactive "seeds" implanted in his prostate 4 weeks ago tomorrow. The doctor told him not to be around anyone pregnant for at least 6 months, or at least 10 feet away for that long! I have no idea weather I am pregnant or not but I hate NOT to go and not be and wasted the time not spent with my family, I also would hate to BE preggo and risk harm. I am so torn, my grandparents totally understand but I am confused because I figure, he goes to the grocery store and is around people who don't know yet possibly, right? They didn't confine him to a house or anything? Ughhhh, just don't know? Any advise?

Hey, I was in a similar situation a couple of months ago. My husband had a Nuclear stress test done on him and the doctor advised him to stay away from Preg women for 2 weeks (they also gave him a card to carry with him in case he gets pulled over in security scanners). We had an RE's appointment that week itself and we went to the doctors office and he waited outside so i could go and check with the Dr first if it was ok for him to come. But she advised him to stay outside as it is not safe for the preg women and they even had some in their staff. 
But I was sleeping next to him anyways, and we were TTC but not actively that month. Even I had the same question that he would not be able to avoid walking next to preg women on the road, in elevators, etc. but I guess the doctors would advise you to stay away if possible if your exposure is for a long time. Maybe you can try one of those EPT to test on 10 DPO to be certain. I hope this helped.....

Good luck for your leap year BFP!!


----------



## hope n pray

IluvRedskins said:


> So apparently I am losing my mind a little bit! I said yesterday that I was 4 dpo but I was 5! Making today 6 dpo!
> 
> Glad most of you had a great Valentine's Day! My DH sent me flowers to school. I posted a pic on facebook. My link is in my journal if anyone wants to be FB friends! He also took me to dinner, bought me Breaking Dawn pt. 1 and got me an iTunes gift card! I could definately get used to this :)
> 
> He did tell me yesterday when I kept telling him that I had another surprise (I was hinting at a new outfit for the bedroom) but anyway he said that he was hoping that I had a sonagram picture. That just broke my heart. He want's a baby so bad and I kind of feel like I can't give it to him.
> 
> Please God let this be our month!!!!

Good luck and lots of baby dust to you! Hope you get your valentine surprise this month!:hugs:


----------



## dalismom

Thanks so much! My Dr just called back and said that he would not advise me being around him, as in the same room, but I could go and just keep my distance. I think we are going to go but just not be in the same room as grandpa. I hate that but he understands and I know he woulf FEEL AWFUL if I was and something bad happend. I will probably still test on Sat though and not go if I get my miracle BFP!


----------



## hope n pray

tobefruitful said:


> welcome dalismom! hope you get your BFP super soon!
> 
> well, i got shot with cupids arrow...i mean needle. i got a nice fat trigger shot today. tomorrow we go in for our 2nd IUI, wish us luck! looks like my body responded nicely to clomid once again, this time i even had a mature follicle. i am not looking forward to the TTW but super excited that this could be our month!:happydance:

Good luck to you....I hope it works out for you this month.


----------



## dalismom

Hope and pray, I meant to add- that stinks about your hubby, I hope everything turned out okay!!!!!


----------



## hope n pray

> Another very effective remedy is a single garlic clove. I learned this the hard way when I got a yeast infection when I was in a place where I couldn't see a doctor and didn't speak the local language -- I googled "natural yeast infection remedy" and I kept finding sites that said to use a single garlic clove as a suppository overnight. I tried it and it worked, and it's now my go-to yeast infection remedy since it's so easy to buy garlic, and now that we're TTC, I'm not sure if I should use an OTC medication in case it kills DH's swimmers. I also never have to leave it in for the full overnight/8 hours -- usually 3 or 4 is all it takes, since I can usually tell when a YI (and a UTI for that matter) is coming on, so I can catch it early. Never had any lingering garlic odor (which was honestly my biggest concern, so you can imagine how desperate I was to even try it lol).

Thanks for that tip, I read about that too and I was very uneasy about inserting a garlic down there  But seeing that this infection is still not completely gone, I might give it a try today. Somehow, I hate the monistat and similar creams and I still havent used it despite repeated assurances from the doctor that its fine to use. Had another U/S today and I think the follicle is about 17 mm, maybe they will give me a trigger shot tomorrow or day after so I have a couple more days I think.


----------



## hope n pray

dalismom said:


> Hope and pray, I meant to add- that stinks about your hubby, I hope everything turned out okay!!!!!

Thank you, yes the test reports were good thank God. Although, he does take heart meds as he had stenting done a couple of years ago when he was 29. He has heart disease in his family and he also used to lift heavy weights at the gym- bad combo for the heart.


----------



## tobefruitful

hope n pray said:


> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> welcome dalismom! hope you get your BFP super soon!
> 
> well, i got shot with cupids arrow...i mean needle. i got a nice fat trigger shot today. tomorrow we go in for our 2nd IUI, wish us luck! looks like my body responded nicely to clomid once again, this time i even had a mature follicle. i am not looking forward to the TTW but super excited that this could be our month!:happydance:
> 
> Good luck to you....I hope it works out for you this month.Click to expand...

thank you so much! good luck to you too! i am praying for BFP for all of us!! everything went fine today. now i am entering the TWW, ughhhh :wacko:. 

hope everybody had a great day!:thumbup:


----------



## Chloe597

I was playing around with my chart today, and I'm wondering if it didn't show O since I didn't have enough temps prior to O date. I discarded the one that was high on CD13 because I was drinking the night before and that tends to raise my temp the next day. My typical pre-O temp is 96.8ish. If i add 2 of those in there in the Luteal Phase, then it shows i O'd on CD16. I got ANOTHER +OPK today, so that's 5 in a row. I just know I'm going to symptom spot from now until AF shows up (hopefully she will stay away and I will be preggo!)

GL, tobefruitful! 


Chantel, try not to let your hubby make you feel down! It will happen soon, for all of us!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Chloe597 said:


> I was playing around with my chart today, and I'm wondering if it didn't show O since I didn't have enough temps prior to O date. I discarded the one that was high on CD13 because I was drinking the night before and that tends to raise my temp the next day. My typical pre-O temp is 96.8ish. If i add 2 of those in there in the Luteal Phase, then it shows i O'd on CD16. I got ANOTHER +OPK today, so that's 5 in a row. I just know I'm going to symptom spot from now until AF shows up (hopefully she will stay away and I will be preggo!)
> 
> GL, tobefruitful!
> 
> 
> Chantel, try not to let your hubby make you feel down! It will happen soon, for all of us!

hi chloe- i was always told to not discard temps close to ov. choose "drinking" or "sleep deprived" in those cases- FF is designed to take those things into consideration when calculating.

chantel that must've been hard to hear :(


----------



## steelergirl55

tobefruitful said:


> welcome dalismom! hope you get your BFP super soon!
> 
> well, i got shot with cupids arrow...i mean needle. i got a nice fat trigger shot today. tomorrow we go in for our 2nd IUI, wish us luck! looks like my body responded nicely to clomid once again, this time i even had a mature follicle. i am not looking forward to the TTW but super excited that this could be our month!:happydance:

Good luck Carly! I hope you see your :bfp: this time around!

I was wondering if you could fill me in on IUI a little, since I will be ready for that next cycle if I don't get lucky this month. Also, what is the shot for if you respond so well to Clomid? Is it just for "perfect timing" purposes?

:dust: to you and to all you ladies!!


----------



## ipen44

mrsjennyg said:


> thank you Chloe :) I hope th doc gives you answers- that must be so frustrating!
> well I went down to the nurse and told him about the progesterone I am taking.... and he's like, sorry we can't treat anyone who is pregnant or trying to get pregnant. of course I started to cry- haha. he did examine me and said my ears and throat were ok and that my nasal passages are swollen. so he said if he was able to give me anything it would be musinex and ibuprophin. is that safe to take during the 2ww??

my clinic says no ibrpophen in the 2ww. i think they say no to everything except for tylenol. that doesnt work.


----------



## ipen44

steelergirl55 said:


> tobefruitful said:
> 
> 
> welcome dalismom! hope you get your BFP super soon!
> 
> well, i got shot with cupids arrow...i mean needle. i got a nice fat trigger shot today. tomorrow we go in for our 2nd IUI, wish us luck! looks like my body responded nicely to clomid once again, this time i even had a mature follicle. i am not looking forward to the TTW but super excited that this could be our month!:happydance:
> 
> Good luck Carly! I hope you see your :bfp: this time around!
> 
> I was wondering if you could fill me in on IUI a little, since I will be ready for that next cycle if I don't get lucky this month. Also, what is the shot for if you respond so well to Clomid? Is it just for "perfect timing" purposes?
> 
> :dust: to you and to all you ladies!!Click to expand...

Steel--I have done IUI twice too. My clinic has you take clomid CD3 to CD7. If you do not get + OPK by CD 14, they make you come in and get an ultrasound and bloodwork. If the ultrasound shows that follicles are coming and no LH surge yet, then you do the shot to get things rolling. If you do get +OPK, you just do in the day after. It is much like getting a pap smear. They use the speculum and put a catheter through your cervix (about 3 inches long?). You just feel a little cramp and may bleed a bit. Pretty painless.


----------



## tobefruitful

well, i got shot with cupids arrow...i mean needle. i got a nice fat trigger shot today. tomorrow we go in for our 2nd IUI, wish us luck! looks like my body responded nicely to clomid once again, this time i even had a mature follicle. i am not looking forward to the TTW but super excited that this could be our month!:happydance:[/QUOTE]

Good luck Carly! I hope you see your :bfp: this time around!

I was wondering if you could fill me in on IUI a little, since I will be ready for that next cycle if I don't get lucky this month. Also, what is the shot for if you respond so well to Clomid? Is it just for "perfect timing" purposes?

thanks for your kind words! we are hoping this is our month! we would be on :cloud9:!

ipen pretty much summed up a typical IUI. it is nothing to worry about. it is just another way to try to help get the "good" sperm closer to the egg to promote conception. yes, my body did respond nicely to clomid, however i think my body wants to naturally ovulate on day 14 and they prefer day 12. the shot isn't too bad....just a tender bottom. mild cramping and a tad of bleeding w/ iui. the process does take awhile, DH has to go in first and do "his job" then they wash the sperm which can take up to an hour then they inseminate. good luck!! i am hoping it works the first time around for you!! if not, we are here to help.

have a great day everybody!

:dust: to you and to all you ladies!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Mrs.326

I am 3dpo on my first cycle of clomid, and I have yet to get sore nipples which is always a big indicator of ovulation for me. I'm a little confused - can clomid keep some post o symptoms from showing? Should I be concerned that maybe it didn't work or that my progesterone levels are too low? I go in today for blood work, but I'm just worried and confused. Can someone shed some light on this for me?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I wish I could help, but I wasn't ovulating prior to Clomid and was barely ovulating when on the 50 mg. I did have a good cycle on round 3 and I'm hoping to have a good cycle now that I'm on 100 mg. I wish I could help!!!

Today I have very itchy nipples for the first time. Very different for me, usually my boobs are just sore. 

Funny story about my bloodwork this morning. The lab tech looked at me and said, "Aww, honey, I thought we would be doing pregnancy labs by now" I have the exact quote in my journal but all I could say was, "Yeah me too!" I know she meant well but seriously!


----------



## hope n pray

HI ladies

I came back from an Ultrasound on CD13 and I was surprised that the on-call dr who did it, would not discuss the results with me and she just said we will call you with further instructions. Anyways, I heard when she was reading out to the nurse during U/S and I gathered that the Follicle was about 17 mm. 

The office then called me back and asked me to come in for the HCG shot today on CD14. I asked her if I really needed to take the shot, because I am not going for IUI anyways and I can monitor the LH surge and BD on a regular basis :happydance:. I usually ovulate on the 15th day or around that. So I did not go for the injection today.

You gals seem to know a bit about the follicle sizes and the test readings. It should be OK if I wait and monitor the LH surge from OPKs right? Why should I take more hormones in my body if I am not sure whether its needed or not?? Also, I bought one of those OPKs with 20 strips last month and I still have 6-8 remaining from it. The box says not to use it after 30 days of opening the bottle, but I have not bought a new one yet (they are so expensive OTC and finances are tight for the rest of this month). I think it should be OK to use it- any inputs on that? I will buy it if its really needed...

Thanks


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> I wish I could help, but I wasn't ovulating prior to Clomid and was barely ovulating when on the 50 mg. I did have a good cycle on round 3 and I'm hoping to have a good cycle now that I'm on 100 mg. I wish I could help!!!
> 
> Today I have very itchy nipples for the first time. Very different for me, usually my boobs are just sore.
> 
> Funny story about my bloodwork this morning. The lab tech looked at me and said, "Aww, honey, I thought we would be doing pregnancy labs by now" I have the exact quote in my journal but all I could say was, "Yeah me too!" I know she meant well but seriously!

That's okay. Thank you for empathizing :)

You know the lab techs have to feel for us when we're in there every month... my lab tech today asked why I was back in and I had to explain that I was on a fertility drug and they were checking for ovulation. She gave me "sad face" which doesn't help, you know? Oh well, I know she was just trying to be nice.


----------



## wantababy1

Mrs.326 said:


> IluvRedskins said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could help, but I wasn't ovulating prior to Clomid and was barely ovulating when on the 50 mg. I did have a good cycle on round 3 and I'm hoping to have a good cycle now that I'm on 100 mg. I wish I could help!!!
> 
> Today I have very itchy nipples for the first time. Very different for me, usually my boobs are just sore.
> 
> Funny story about my bloodwork this morning. The lab tech looked at me and said, "Aww, honey, I thought we would be doing pregnancy labs by now" I have the exact quote in my journal but all I could say was, "Yeah me too!" I know she meant well but seriously!
> 
> That's okay. Thank you for empathizing :)
> 
> You know the lab techs have to feel for us when we're in there every month... my lab tech today asked why I was back in and I had to explain that I was on a fertility drug and they were checking for ovulation. She gave me "sad face" which doesn't help, you know? Oh well, I know she was just trying to be nice.Click to expand...

Heres my story over these past few day... As of right now I can say I'm officially confused. On 7dpo I announced to you ladies that I got a very faint :bfp: on a clearblue early results test, well at 8dpo I took a first response test and got a :bfn then at 10 dpo which is today I took 2 more tests. 1 was a ept and I got a very clear :bfp: about a hour later I took another first response and got another :bfn: af is due tomorrow and I'm not understanding what is going on here. I am so frustrated and confused!!!! Thats 4 tests, 2 :bfp: and 2 :bfn:! Wtf??? I'm going :wacko: right now... :sad2::sad2: I just want a baby is that to much to ask!!!!!!


----------



## wantababy1

I'm sorry Iluvredskins. I'm so delirious I accidentally posted on your thread.... Soooooo sorry!!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

It's okay!

Remember that HCG early on in pregnancy needs time to build up in your system. That might be why you are getting conflicting results! I have read that you need to wait at least 3 hours before taking another test. Don't drink a whole lot and then test, that way it gives the HCG time to build back up. Don't know if it's true or not but I'm pretty sure that's why they want us to test with FMU :) 

Hope that helps and that you really do have your BFP!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wantababy - were both of the FRER tests from the same pack? Maybe they weren't stored properly (extreme heat/extreme cold) and that's what's causing them to be negative? The fact that you took 2 other tests (EPT & Clear Blue) and both of those were positive makes me think somethings up with the FRER. I hope you actually do have a BFP!


----------



## dalismom

IluvRedskins said:


> I wish I could help, but I wasn't ovulating prior to Clomid and was barely ovulating when on the 50 mg. I did have a good cycle on round 3 and I'm hoping to have a good cycle now that I'm on 100 mg. I wish I could help!!!
> 
> Today I have very itchy nipples for the first time. Very different for me, usually my boobs are just sore.
> 
> Funny story about my bloodwork this morning. The lab tech looked at me and said, "Aww, honey, I thought we would be doing pregnancy labs by now" I have the exact quote in my journal but all I could say was, "Yeah me too!" I know she meant well but seriously!

Redskin-I totally know what you mean! last month I was late so the Dr did blookwork, after she drew the nurse had me take a urine test. I thought it was negative and left, she came RUNNING down the hall and caught me, screaming I think I see a line, its positive! I burst into tears and hugged her, so excited. I could barely see it but I swear it was there..... anyway, my labs came back negative, I was so bummed and frustrated! COuldn't she have just left me keep thinking it was negative?! I totally got my hopes up and for nothing!!! Keep your head up!


----------



## dalismom

wantababy- I am so sorry you are getting mixed msgs. Like the others said, wait 3 hours and try again....I have a feeling this is your month!!! 2 positives can't be wrong!!! :)


----------



## Chloe597

IluvRedskins said:


> Today I have very itchy nipples for the first time. Very different for me, usually my boobs are just sore.

I have the same thing! It is weird...and they are a little sore too, which is not typical. 

Wantababy - I agree with all the others. This early, your HCG needs to be more concentrated, so wait at least 3-4 hours before POAS again.


----------



## Mrs.326

dalismom said:


> IluvRedskins said:
> 
> 
> I wish I could help, but I wasn't ovulating prior to Clomid and was barely ovulating when on the 50 mg. I did have a good cycle on round 3 and I'm hoping to have a good cycle now that I'm on 100 mg. I wish I could help!!!
> 
> Today I have very itchy nipples for the first time. Very different for me, usually my boobs are just sore.
> 
> Funny story about my bloodwork this morning. The lab tech looked at me and said, "Aww, honey, I thought we would be doing pregnancy labs by now" I have the exact quote in my journal but all I could say was, "Yeah me too!" I know she meant well but seriously!
> 
> Redskin-I totally know what you mean! last month I was late so the Dr did blookwork, after she drew the nurse had me take a urine test. I thought it was negative and left, she came RUNNING down the hall and caught me, screaming I think I see a line, its positive! I burst into tears and hugged her, so excited. I could barely see it but I swear it was there..... anyway, my labs came back negative, I was so bummed and frustrated! COuldn't she have just left me keep thinking it was negative?! I totally got my hopes up and for nothing!!! Keep your head up!Click to expand...

Oh my gosh! You know she was just excited for you, but I'm sure that was devastating. So sorry she got your hopes up. I hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## wantababy1

Mrs.326 said:


> Wantababy - were both of the FRER tests from the same pack? Maybe they weren't stored properly (extreme heat/extreme cold) and that's what's causing them to be negative? The fact that you took 2 other tests (EPT & Clear Blue) and both of those were positive makes me think somethings up with the FRER. I hope you actually do have a BFP!

The funny thing is the frer tests were from 2 different packs and also from 2 different stores!!! I don't know what's going on. They say that clearblue and ept are not more sensitive than the frer but I'm starting to think differently. Being as though I had 2 negs and 2 pos I guess it can go either way. It's like 50% I am and 50% I may not be. We will see!!!


----------



## BabyBoyle

want a baby - they say that you can get false negatives but rarely a false positive?? Fingers Xd!!

Hope i can join ladies!!

Took my first cycle this month, 50mg days 3-7.. Had no symptoms/sides at all, but last week have been having sore nipples, last 3/4 days been very tired and exhausted, last 2/3 days been feeling sick like i need to eat, even after eating about 1/2hr before..

Done POAS last few days all BFN i definately have symptoms though but i now think that its sides from the clomid, cause its my first cycle and im going to carry on getting BFN til AF comes.. I'm hoping that clomid makes you ovulate later and i will get it, but im sooo angry today and emotional and thinking the worst!!


Sorry for the rant :( x


----------



## Mrs.326

BabyBoyle - don't think the worst! You're not out until AF shows!

I was just on Facebook and saw a picture of a high school friend's sonogram... she's having _TWINS_!!! A wave of excitment came over me as if I was looking at my own sonogram and now I'm not only hoping for a BFP, but for twins. I think the clomid has made me crazy. LOL!


----------



## BabyBoyle

Oh i feel the same i am praying for twins!!!!!! That would be a dream!!!

TTC for 2 years now, had a loss last february at 17wks, miss her like mad, and really want this to happen now.

Always "symptom spotted" but this is DEFINATELY here im experiencing symptoms!! Just know im either pregnant, or its clomid sides. i never get symptoms with AF, never have.. 

Is it true that clomid extends your cycles sometimes ?

I read a lot of women get side effects whilst taking the tablets, but how about this late into the cycle??


----------



## tobefruitful

Mrs.326 said:


> I am 3dpo on my first cycle of clomid, and I have yet to get sore nipples which is always a big indicator of ovulation for me. I'm a little confused - can clomid keep some post o symptoms from showing? Should I be concerned that maybe it didn't work or that my progesterone levels are too low? I go in today for blood work, but I'm just worried and confused. Can someone shed some light on this for me?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!

hey, i just read your post and thought i might offer some feedback. i am completely on board with your symptoms. i, for whatever reason did not get soreness in my boobs during my last cycle...maybe it is a clomid thing? did you take opk tests? how did your blood work turn out? i hope well!


----------



## ipen44

IluvRedskins said:


> I wish I could help, but I wasn't ovulating prior to Clomid and was barely ovulating when on the 50 mg. I did have a good cycle on round 3 and I'm hoping to have a good cycle now that I'm on 100 mg. I wish I could help!!!
> 
> Today I have very itchy nipples for the first time. Very different for me, usually my boobs are just sore.
> 
> Funny story about my bloodwork this morning. The lab tech looked at me and said, "Aww, honey, I thought we would be doing pregnancy labs by now" I have the exact quote in my journal but all I could say was, "Yeah me too!" I know she meant well but seriously!

you would think they would train people who work with the fertility challenged to not say such a thing. what if a psychiatrist said--well i thought you would be sane by now. :rofl:

I had the progesterone draw today too. last time i was ok, but low this time. then the clinic forgot to call in my script so i am home freaking out that i am not releasing enough progesterone. i wish they had forgotten to call me instead of the pharmacy! at least then i wouldnt be worried.


----------



## ipen44

wantababy1 said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Wantababy - were both of the FRER tests from the same pack? Maybe they weren't stored properly (extreme heat/extreme cold) and that's what's causing them to be negative? The fact that you took 2 other tests (EPT & Clear Blue) and both of those were positive makes me think somethings up with the FRER. I hope you actually do have a BFP!
> 
> The funny thing is the frer tests were from 2 different packs and also from 2 different stores!!! I don't know what's going on. They say that clearblue and ept are not more sensitive than the frer but I'm starting to think differently. Being as though I had 2 negs and 2 pos I guess it can go either way. It's like 50% I am and 50% I may not be. We will see!!!Click to expand...

There is definitely HCG in your system or you could not get a :bfp: at all. The only question is how much and will it stay. Maybe only test in the am. I know on fertility friend they have the brands broken down by what % of people get a :bfp: on which DPO. Sounds hopeful. Good luck!


----------



## tobefruitful

IluvRedskins said:


> I wish I could help, but I wasn't ovulating prior to Clomid and was barely ovulating when on the 50 mg. I did have a good cycle on round 3 and I'm hoping to have a good cycle now that I'm on 100 mg. I wish I could help!!!
> 
> Today I have very itchy nipples for the first time. Very different for me, usually my boobs are just sore.
> 
> Funny story about my bloodwork this morning. The lab tech looked at me and said, "Aww, honey, I thought we would be doing pregnancy labs by now" I have the exact quote in my journal but all I could say was, "Yeah me too!" I know she meant well but seriously!

she obviously wasn't thinking clearly...people are so strange sometimes. sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## steelergirl55

Bev, still have fx for you!

Chantel, yuck!

Carly and Ipen (Amy?) thanks for the details!

Ugh! Just realized I used my last opk today and have to run to Rite Aid! I remember buying the super pack and wondering if I was wasting money since I could have gotten presto right away. Ugh again!


----------



## Mrs.326

tobefruitful said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> I am 3dpo on my first cycle of clomid, and I have yet to get sore nipples which is always a big indicator of ovulation for me. I'm a little confused - can clomid keep some post o symptoms from showing? Should I be concerned that maybe it didn't work or that my progesterone levels are too low? I go in today for blood work, but I'm just worried and confused. Can someone shed some light on this for me?
> 
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> hey, i just read your post and thought i might offer some feedback. i am completely on board with your symptoms. i, for whatever reason did not get soreness in my boobs during my last cycle...maybe it is a clomid thing? did you take opk tests? how did your blood work turn out? i hope well!Click to expand...

I hope it's a clomid thing and not an "I'm just not pregnant" thing! I did use OPKs and had positives on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, and negative again on Monday along with cramps. I won't have results from my lab work until Monday at the earliest, but I'll keep you all posted!!


----------



## dalismom

Mrs. good luck on your lab results! Was this your 21 day progesterone test? When do you think you O'd?


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Ladies :) I'm currently on day 12, ready to start provera day 18...and start my first round of clomid next cycle. I'm actually a Phlebotomist, I could never imagine saying any of those things, nor running down the hall with a 'result'!! You can't do that! Maybe because I'm on the other side of things but holy unprofessional!! Sorry to hear you guys had to go through that!!
Mrs326- thought I'd address that you are totally not crazy for wanting twins...now that i've read that the chances are higher when you take clomid its all I've thought about :) How fun!!


----------



## Mrs.326

dalismom said:


> Mrs. good luck on your lab results! Was this your 21 day progesterone test? When do you think you O'd?

Thank you! Yes, this was the 21 day progesterone test. I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Monday, so that would put me 4dpo today. I won't get a confirmation though until next week. 



MrsKibler said:


> Hey Ladies :) I'm currently on day 12, ready to start provera day 18...and start my first round of clomid next cycle. I'm actually a Phlebotomist, I could never imagine saying any of those things, nor running down the hall with a 'result'!! You can't do that! Maybe because I'm on the other side of things but holy unprofessional!! Sorry to hear you guys had to go through that!!
> Mrs326- thought I'd address that you are totally not crazy for wanting twins...now that i've read that the chances are higher when you take clomid its all I've thought about :) How fun!!

Hi MrsKibler! Good to see you joining the Clomid group :) Also glad to know I'm not crazy! I don't know why the urge has hit me, but now I'm really hoping for multiples.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well ladies it looks like my lab tech will be seeing me again soon, but still not for a BFP! According to my progesterone levels, I didn't ovulate....my levels were only 1.8. I guess I will get to enjoy my hot tub weekend after all. My levels were so low that he booked the first open appointment that he has for next which Isom Thursday! If you all are praying people please say a lot of them for me, I'm terrified of what will happen next week!


----------



## wantababy1

Still no af and it was due today so I guess I'm still in the running until it shows. Got a doctor appt on the 20thso hopefully I can get more answers.... Thank you ladies for all y'all support!


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> Well ladies it looks like my lab tech will be seeing me again soon, but still not for a BFP! According to my progesterone levels, I didn't ovulate....my levels were only 1.8. I guess I will get to enjoy my hot tub weekend after all. My levels were so low that he booked the first open appointment that he has for next which Isom Thursday! If you all are praying people please say a lot of them for me, I'm terrified of what will happen next week!

I will definitely keep you in my prayers! So sorry to hear that. Just out of curiousity, what were your levels supposed to be? I know it can't be an easy, but thankfully he's getting you back in ASAP and you won't have to wait for the next step. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thank you! I have read that a good level without medication is 8-12 and on medication above 15. My numbers have not been great all along. I don't even know what they were before Clomid but since clomid my numbers have been 6.5, 4.4, 22.5, and now 1.8. I'm going for more bloodwork today for a wellness examine on Monday. Right now I'm fighting to have them add a thyroid check to my round of labs!


----------



## dalismom

IluvRedskins said:


> Thank you! I have read that a good level without medication is 8-12 and on medication above 15. My numbers have not been great all along. I don't even know what they were before Clomid but since clomid my numbers have been 6.5, 4.4, 22.5, and now 1.8. I'm going for more bloodwork today for a wellness examine on Monday. Right now I'm fighting to have them add a thyroid check to my round of labs!

(((HUGS))))Redskins, I am SOOOO sorry to hear that! You will be in my prayers for sure!!! I hate not having answers, that is the hardest part I think! Def have them do a thyroid check, that can make a HUGE difference!!! My 21 day level came back at 5.6 but my dr said I did O, I am pretty sure that it was the day of or the day before though so I am hoping that those numbers went up! Clomid is supposed to be good, we need it to be, we need it to be our MIRACLE pill :) Keep your head up and remember we are all here for you and you are in our prayers!


----------



## wantababy1

IluvRedskins said:


> Thank you! I have read that a good level without medication is 8-12 and on medication above 15. My numbers have not been great all along. I don't even know what they were before Clomid but since clomid my numbers have been 6.5, 4.4, 22.5, and now 1.8. I'm going for more bloodwork today for a wellness examine on Monday. Right now I'm fighting to have them add a thyroid check to my round of labs!

I hope everything works out for you. Good luck and hang in there we will be mommies soon and when we look back all of this would of been so worth it :hugs:


----------



## tobefruitful

IluvRedskins said:


> Thank you! I have read that a good level without medication is 8-12 and on medication above 15. My numbers have not been great all along. I don't even know what they were before Clomid but since clomid my numbers have been 6.5, 4.4, 22.5, and now 1.8. I'm going for more bloodwork today for a wellness examine on Monday. Right now I'm fighting to have them add a thyroid check to my round of labs!

Hang in there, I know it will happen for all of us! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Ummm. Holy crap. 

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1329563981.jpg


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay Lisa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babybrains124

I will most likely be starting my second round of Clomid in a few days. Did my first round last month CD 3-7 but AF showed up today, so I have to call my doctor to make an appointment.
Hoping Round two does the trick!


----------



## kcoennen

OMG LISA!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad I dropped in while switching casinos!! CONGRATS!!!!! I'll add your flashing lines tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## Chloe597

Yay, Lisa!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## dalismom

BFP ladies!!! I am still in totally shock!!! Hubby is SOOOOOOOOOOO excited and I am to!

Lisa, COngrats!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun!


----------



## kcoennen

Another set of flashing lines!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## wantababy1

I am 12dpo and still neg pregnancy tests. Af has no signs of showing!!!! What is going on???? I am so worried. 
Congrats to the recent bfp's!!! Have a healthy and happy 9 months ladies!!!


----------



## wantababy1

dalismom said:


> BFP ladies!!! I am still in totally shock!!! Hubby is SOOOOOOOOOOO excited and I am to!
> 
> Lisa, COngrats!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun!

How many dpo are you? Congrats on your bfp!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## dalismom

wantababy1 said:


> dalismom said:
> 
> 
> BFP ladies!!! I am still in totally shock!!! Hubby is SOOOOOOOOOOO excited and I am to!
> 
> Lisa, COngrats!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun!
> 
> How many dpo are you? Congrats on your bfp!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! Super excited! I am only about 10 dpo, I think? I showed positive on OPK for 6 days straight, today is 11 days past the first one. Good luck!!! I hope you get yours REALLY soon!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Dalis congrats to you too!! :happydance:


----------



## dalismom

Lisa, what DPO are you? I am only 10, I think? Could be 9, not sure exactly when I o'd


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Dalismom!!!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

dalismom said:


> Lisa, what DPO are you? I am only 10, I think? Could be 9, not sure exactly when I o'd

I'm 13 dpo, usually get AF or spotting by 12 dpo. Maybe would have shown up sooner but I waited to test. :flower:


----------



## ipen44

Iloveredskins--Sorry to hear about your progesterone. Don't be nervous about the appointment. As you have seen in the past, the levels can vary quite a bit. I remember I was jealous of your 22 last month. I hope I am super jealous of you next month when you get a BFP.

Contrats Lisa and Dalis--Wow we are all a roll. I am 10 DPO tomorrow and will test in the am. AF is not due until Friday, but I got the Wondfo sticks this month so I can test earlier and more often on the cheap. Good luck for happy healthy pregnancies.

Maybe we can set a BFP record in February.


----------



## LemonTea

Lisa92881 said:


> Ummm. Holy crap.

Congrats!


----------



## LemonTea

dalismom said:


> BFP ladies!!! I am still in totally shock!!! Hubby is SOOOOOOOOOOO excited and I am to!
> 
> Lisa, COngrats!!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months hun!

Congrats to you also! Two in one weekend -- that's awesome!


----------



## dalismom

Ipen, thanks! I order 50 of the cheapies off ebay and for me, they didn't work! Luckily I had one first response left and tested them both at the same time :) the FR came back BFP, I immediately ran to target and bought more, and a digital, came right home and got two more BFP, REVLIEVED!!! I hope you get your BFP this month too!
p.s. CAN NOT believe that it actually worked! Yay clomid!


----------



## pink mum

hi can i join u girls?


----------



## tobefruitful

congrats ladies!!!


----------



## ipen44

dalismom said:


> Ipen, thanks! I order 50 of the cheapies off ebay and for me, they didn't work! Luckily I had one first response left and tested them both at the same time :) the FR came back BFP, I immediately ran to target and bought more, and a digital, came right home and got two more BFP, REVLIEVED!!! I hope you get your BFP this month too!
> p.s. CAN NOT believe that it actually worked! Yay clomid!

Thanks for the info. I am taking progesterone for the first time ever this month so AF will not arrive naturally. I will have to stop the progesterone. I will be sure to get some digitals before I stop.


----------



## dalismom

ipen44 said:


> dalismom said:
> 
> 
> Ipen, thanks! I order 50 of the cheapies off ebay and for me, they didn't work! Luckily I had one first response left and tested them both at the same time :) the FR came back BFP, I immediately ran to target and bought more, and a digital, came right home and got two more BFP, REVLIEVED!!! I hope you get your BFP this month too!
> p.s. CAN NOT believe that it actually worked! Yay clomid!
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am taking progesterone for the first time ever this month so AF will not arrive naturally. I will have to stop the progesterone. I will be sure to get some digitals before I stop.Click to expand...

Good luck Ipen! I will be thinking about you!!!


----------



## ipen44

pink mum said:


> hi can i join u girls?

Sure you can join. I see you are currently "sad". I hope that gets better today. :hugs: Please find lots of support here and know you can vent about whatever is bothering you.


----------



## dalismom

ipen44 said:


> pink mum said:
> 
> 
> hi can i join u girls?
> 
> Sure you can join. I see you are currently "sad". I hope that gets better today. :hugs: Please find lots of support here and know you can vent about whatever is bothering you.Click to expand...

Just saw this!- Sorry! Yes, welcome, these ladies are fantastic and are such GREAT support!!!


----------



## steelergirl55

Lisa and Dalis, congratulations!

Ultrasound today showed 18, 19, and 26mm follicles on my right ovary. LH was 79 and estrogen was 700. PCOS girls, do you know if mid-cycle LH can be too high? My OPK was positive for the first time this morning, so I don't think I have been too high early on. Thoughts?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies! Just checking in and what a pleasant surprise to see the BFPs!!!!!! Congratulations dalismom & Lisa. H&H 9 months to you both!!! How exciting! Hopefully we'll be joining you soon :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Thank you! :)


----------



## wantababy1

13 dpo... Still no af... I have a check up tomorrow so hopefully I will bring back good news ladies.... Wish me tons of luck!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

wantababy1 said:


> 13 dpo... Still no af... I have a check up tomorrow so hopefully I will bring back good news ladies.... Wish me tons of luck!!!!

Best of luck!!!!!!!! Hope you get good news tomorrow :)


----------



## newfiekat

Hi Ladies!

I had my follow up appointment last week with the Dr and she finally gave me clomid. Ive been on Metformin for the last couple months but still no pregnancy. I was so happy that she allowed me to try this. However...AF has been here for 2+ weeks. My periods were starting to straighten up and now they are messed up again. I do have some provera which I was taking to bring on my period....now im wondering if I should take it to stop it? Or just wait a bit longer. It really drives me crazy how I got a glimmer of hope with being prescribed clomid, but now AF wont go away....ughhhhhhhhh any advice anyone?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

ipen44 said:


> dalismom said:
> 
> 
> Ipen, thanks! I order 50 of the cheapies off ebay and for me, they didn't work! Luckily I had one first response left and tested them both at the same time :) the FR came back BFP, I immediately ran to target and bought more, and a digital, came right home and got two more BFP, REVLIEVED!!! I hope you get your BFP this month too!
> p.s. CAN NOT believe that it actually worked! Yay clomid!
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am taking progesterone for the first time ever this month so AF will not arrive naturally. I will have to stop the progesterone. I will be sure to get some digitals before I stop.Click to expand...

Hey - this is my first Luteal Phase taking progesterone, also! What CD are you on??

I want to hang out with the Clomid kids. :)


----------



## dalismom

BabyBumpAhead said:


> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dalismom said:
> 
> 
> Ipen, thanks! I order 50 of the cheapies off ebay and for me, they didn't work! Luckily I had one first response left and tested them both at the same time :) the FR came back BFP, I immediately ran to target and bought more, and a digital, came right home and got two more BFP, REVLIEVED!!! I hope you get your BFP this month too!
> p.s. CAN NOT believe that it actually worked! Yay clomid!
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am taking progesterone for the first time ever this month so AF will not arrive naturally. I will have to stop the progesterone. I will be sure to get some digitals before I stop.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - this is my first Luteal Phase taking progesterone, also! What CD are you on??
> 
> I want to hang out with the Clomid kids. :)Click to expand...

I'm sorry I don't know anything about progesterone but I know someone will be able to help you out! good luck!


----------



## pink mum

thanx girls for your supportn warm welcome,ya m sad coz hv bn ttc since oct 2009,im going to take 100mg clomid this cyce n also progestron,i hope i gt my bfp this time,n wish me luck


----------



## uwa_amanda

Well...I'm on to cycle six of Clomid. The witch got me yesterday. :shrug:


----------



## flangel813

Hi all...

I just started on my first round of Clomid yesterday 50mg. I do ovulate on my own but all of my testing and HSG have come back normal so my doc recommended we try this. I am not sure what to expect and don't want to get my hopes up but DH is not wanting to try IUI or IVF so I am thinking Clomid is our last shot.

We've been trying for a year and a half aND I will be 36 in November. I've been off BCP since July of 2009 and my cycles have been fairly regular. After all the testing and HSG I took a few months off from thinking about it too much but now I wish I had gone back to my doc sooner. Lots of wishing and hoping, right? lol


----------



## BabyBoyle

Sorry to all those that AF came to, she got me Saturday!!! So today back on the clomid round 2!

Last 2 cycles both been exactly 28 days so I'm hoping that's a good sign!!


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies! How are you guys doing? Went to my dr appt today and got another urine test and it was neg, but still no af!!!! My dr wouldn't do a blood test cuz she says she just wants to wait it out, is she serious I am pulling my hair out wondering what's going on. I just wish af will come already if that's what's going to happen. It's only my first round so hope isn't completely gone for me yet. I think I will try robitussin and preseed. I have a question. How do I take the robitussin with the clomid? I guess round 2 here I come, eventually.


----------



## wantababy1

Af finally showed up! I don't know whether to :cry: or :happydance:. I guess the best part is knowing I'm on to my second round and I am hoping for success this time. Lots of baby dust to all of the ladies still waiting for their bfp and also to myself....


----------



## LemonTea

Well, ladies, I think it's time for me to leave this group.

We met with our new doctor today (he is really, really awesome, btw, so DH and I are glad we left the old one). He was very thorough in going over my medical history and then did another ultrasound. It seems that DH and I are no longer in unexplained infertility territory. He suspects I have endometriosis, and he found a large mass on my left ovary (hoping it's only a chocolate cyst but he suspects it could possibly be a benign tumor). He also found what might be a polyp in my cervix. 

That's all obviously bad news. But the good news is he thinks he can clear most of this up during a laparoscopy. And I guess it counts as good news that a doctor finally found _something_ that might explain why we haven't gotten pregnant since we started trying last April. 

I don't yet know when I'm having the surgery, but he did say that we have to avoid getting pregnant for two months afterwards, which isn't the greatest news. It sucks that we apparently have a long wait ahead of us, but he is optimistic that these are our only issues, and that we should be able to get pregnant without having to resort to IVF after the lap procedure. We didn't talk about it to much, but I'll probably be moving onto IUIs with injections after the surgery. 

Yall have been a great group to hang out with over the last couple months. Wishing you all the best and that this thread is soon flooded with BFPs.


----------



## kcoennen

Oh LemonTea - I am so sorry. At least now you know what is going on and you have answers. I will always consider you a part of our group, so please come back and update us. I hope that the procedure works and you will get your baby after it.


----------



## Lisa92881

Lemontea - Just to give you some hope I had 2 polyps, and had them removed in December, and I think that was a huge factor is us getting our BFP this time around. It was my second cycle since the surgery. :hugs: Hang in there!


----------



## ipen44

BabyBumpAhead said:


> ipen44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dalismom said:
> 
> 
> Ipen, thanks! I order 50 of the cheapies off ebay and for me, they didn't work! Luckily I had one first response left and tested them both at the same time :) the FR came back BFP, I immediately ran to target and bought more, and a digital, came right home and got two more BFP, REVLIEVED!!! I hope you get your BFP this month too!
> p.s. CAN NOT believe that it actually worked! Yay clomid!
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am taking progesterone for the first time ever this month so AF will not arrive naturally. I will have to stop the progesterone. I will be sure to get some digitals before I stop.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - this is my first Luteal Phase taking progesterone, also! What CD are you on??
> 
> I want to hang out with the Clomid kids. :)Click to expand...

I am on CD26. I think this progesterone is causing cramps. Not sure if it is AF coming on or progesterone induced. I have a 30 day cycle so we will see what happens very shortly.


----------



## ipen44

Lisa92881 said:


> Lemontea - Just to give you some hope I had 2 polyps, and had them removed in December, and I think that was a huge factor is us getting our BFP this time around. It was my second cycle since the surgery. :hugs: Hang in there!

This is good news. I hope it works for Lemontree too :)


----------



## ipen44

newfiekat said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I had my follow up appointment last week with the Dr and she finally gave me clomid. Ive been on Metformin for the last couple months but still no pregnancy. I was so happy that she allowed me to try this. However...AF has been here for 2+ weeks. My periods were starting to straighten up and now they are messed up again. I do have some provera which I was taking to bring on my period....now im wondering if I should take it to stop it? Or just wait a bit longer. It really drives me crazy how I got a glimmer of hope with being prescribed clomid, but now AF wont go away....ughhhhhhhhh any advice anyone?

I dont have any advice here. I have not had anything like this. Just wanted to say that I hope things get better and you can take your clomid.


----------



## ipen44

wantababy1 said:


> Af finally showed up! I don't know whether to :cry: or :happydance:. I guess the best part is knowing I'm on to my second round and I am hoping for success this time. Lots of baby dust to all of the ladies still waiting for their bfp and also to myself....

Drat--I was hoping the delay of game was a good thing. Next cycle :hugs:


----------



## steelergirl55

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


wantababy1 said:


> Af finally showed up! I don't know whether to :cry: or :happydance:. I guess the best part is knowing I'm on to my second round and I am hoping for success this time. Lots of baby dust to all of the ladies still waiting for their bfp and also to myself....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dalismom

wantababy- BABY DUST to you!!!!

Lemon Tea- I am so very sorry but it sounds like that there is hope coming soon! I am so glad that you are going to get it taken care of so you are able to have a happy and healthy baby and momma! Good luck to you, you will be in my prayers!!


----------



## pink mum

af got me on to clomid cycle now


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> Well ladies it looks like my lab tech will be seeing me again soon, but still not for a BFP! According to my progesterone levels, I didn't ovulate....my levels were only 1.8. I guess I will get to enjoy my hot tub weekend after all. My levels were so low that he booked the first open appointment that he has for next which Isom Thursday! If you all are praying people please say a lot of them for me, I'm terrified of what will happen next week!

I'm pretty jealous of your 1.8. I just got my lab results and my progesterone was at 0.3! :cry: definitely not what I was expecting. My doctor said to call her when AF came and they would call in the second cycle of clomid at 100mg. Does this mean I still have a chance to ovulate on my own this cycle? Or should I have her call in something to help AF come so I can start the next cycle of clomid? Any advice/suggestions would be very helpful. I'm so confused right now.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Oh my goodness!!! What is going on with us???I guess I will have more answers on Thursday since I have an appointmet with my OB that day. I've kind of been wondering the same thing! I thought I ovulated on the 9th because I had some pains in my ovaries, which has me wondering if I did ovulate. I'm worried that if I did ovulate that this would be the month that I got pregnant and well I don't want to let my wonder to the what ifs....


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> Oh my goodness!!! What is going on with us???I guess I will have more answers on Thursday since I have an appointmet with my OB that day. I've kind of been wondering the same thing! I thought I ovulated on the 9th because I had some pains in my ovaries, which has me wondering if I did ovulate. I'm worried that if I did ovulate that this would be the month that I got pregnant and well I don't want to let my wonder to the what ifs....

I had positive OPKs followed by ovary pains so I was certain I ovulated, but obviously I was wrong. I was thinking about ordering the clear blue fertility monitor. Anyone have any experience with it?

The "what ifs" kill me, so it's probably good that you try to not let your mind go there. Please give us an update after your appointment, chances are I have the same questions :) GL with that, by the way. I've been praying for you and will continue to do so.


----------



## wantababy1

Can anyone tell me how to take the robitussin with the clomid?


----------



## steelergirl55

wantababy1 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to take the robitussin with the clomid?

I didn't get alot of explanation or direction from my gyn either, but she recommended that I use Mucinex. Generally the idea is that medications designed to thin mucous will also thin CM, though it will not really increase the amount. I took generic Mucinex around ovulation time (like CD 11 through 17 or so). I didn't really notice a difference in my CM, but then again I don't typically have an abundance of it.


----------



## Lisa92881

I took Mucinex 3x a day, the day before, day of, and day after ov. :)


----------



## ipen44

hmmmm--i have done the mucinex off and on when TTC "naturally". i guess the use of any meds is not exactly natural, but more natural than having a nurse put another man's :spermy: in you!!!

hang in everyone. tomorrow is Wednesday.


----------



## wantababy1

ipen44 said:


> hmmmm--i have done the mucinex off and on when TTC "naturally". i guess the use of any meds is not exactly natural, but more natural than having a nurse put another man's :spermy: in you!!!
> 
> hang in everyone. tomorrow is Wednesday.

Ur right...lol.


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey Ladies! Congrats ladies on your BFP!! Yaaayyy!! :dance: 
Wantababy1- I have only heard of using Mucinex...not robatussin...wonder if it has the same effect?? I hope you get answers soon!
Redskins- I hope you get your answers soon too- just so confusing!! Keep your head up!! :)
Mrs.326 Sorry haven't used the monitor :/ But thinking if 3 rounds of clomid don't work then I might buy one. 
I had some ovary pains just the other day, wondering if I could have actually ovulated...or if just pains of cysts starting...had more pains next few days then nothing last two days. ? I start provera tomorrow just scared Maybe I actually did ovulate this cycle. FX'd I didn't!


----------



## Mrs.326

So, I may be reaching here, but have any of you tried/looked into acupuncture? The groupon in my area today is 2 sessions of acupucture for $25 (usually 2 sessions would be $90). I am considering getting the groupon and using the sessions to help ovulation without medication since the clomid didn't work this cycle.


----------



## Chloe597

MRS326, I've looked into it, and would like to do it. I think it sounds interesting. For that price, I would go for it, and then report back to all of us :) I mentioned it casually to DH once and he said it was a crock, so I stopped talking to him about it, but another TTC friend and I talk about that and chinese herbal therapy all the time. I say it can't hurt, and if its only $25, you should totally do it! For fertility, I think they recommend 4 sessions during your cycle, about a week apart.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I think it sounds interesting but I could never do it. I HATE needles! I'm starting to over come my fear (I haven't been hysterical since August). I had to get a stress ball to take with me when I'm getting bloodwork done. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm going to call the clinic today and see what they recommend. I'll let you know what they say, but I'm really leaning towards trying it out!


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey I had a friend that was truing everything under the sun to get pregnant for 6 years got pregnant right after doing the acupuncture. Totally worth a shot!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies, I have a question for you! Has anyone ever been diagnosed or know someone who has been diagnosed with PCOS without cysts? I was looking up PCOS so I would know a little about it in case it came up at my appointment tomorrow and apparently it is fairly common to explain why conception isn't occuring. Anyway, just thought I would pose the question...


----------



## Mrs.326

I was diagnosed with PCOS from a blood test... they never did an ultrasound to see if I actually have cysts, so I'm curious about that too!

BTW - I called the acupuncture clinic. I have my first appointment this Friday at 3:45! I'm really looking forward to it. I searched BNB for "acupuncture" and one thread I read started around November and all of the ladies that were trying acupuncture now have pregnancy tickers on their signatures. I would say it's definitely worth a try!


----------



## MrsKibler

Redskins- I've always had cysts but they didn't do blood work untill my cycles were irregular ( UP to 62 days), then they did blood work and that is what showed it. I believe I've seen many people not have cyst problems but have PCOS. Alot of times you can't feel them (I always do though) so the only time they could see that is on an ultrasound. But, yes I have heard of people having PCOS without the cyst issue.

I was just reading online about how successful acupuncture can be. Looks interesting...I'll have to look into pricing in the area- of course, groupon has got nothing for my area :)


----------



## dalismom

Mrs.326 said:


> So, I may be reaching here, but have any of you tried/looked into acupuncture? The groupon in my area today is 2 sessions of acupucture for $25 (usually 2 sessions would be $90). I am considering getting the groupon and using the sessions to help ovulation without medication since the clomid didn't work this cycle.

Yes, do it and let us know! I have heard very good things about it! I hope that it works for you!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'll definitely keep you ladies posted after my appointment on Friday!! I can't wait. Let's get this baby train movin'! :)


----------



## hope n pray

Hi! Congratulations to new mommies-to-be!!!! So happy it worked for you girls :hugs:

Im on a very anxious 2WW, after having taken the HCG shot on CD15. I noticed that ovulation was much delayed for me than regular cycle despite the fact that HCG is supposed to trigger ov within 36-48 hrs. I think I got O a good 4 days after the shot! :shrug:

The RE is not wanting to do any further testing until end of cycle. I have seen a lot of posts about progesterone tests, wonder if I should also be getting it done...?? Fingers crossed and good luck to all....


----------



## ipen44

IluvRedskins said:


> I think it sounds interesting but I could never do it. I HATE needles! I'm starting to over come my fear (I haven't been hysterical since August). I had to get a stress ball to take with me when I'm getting bloodwork done. :haha:

Maybe that is what I need. I am in the wrong situation to be a person who passes out with most blood draws. I don't feel scared--just totally lose consciousness. :dohh:


----------



## ipen44

hope n pray said:


> Hi! Congratulations to new mommies-to-be!!!! So happy it worked for you girls :hugs:
> 
> Im on a very anxious 2WW, after having taken the HCG shot on CD15. I noticed that ovulation was much delayed for me than regular cycle despite the fact that HCG is supposed to trigger ov within 36-48 hrs. I think I got O a good 4 days after the shot! :shrug:
> 
> The RE is not wanting to do any further testing until end of cycle. I have seen a lot of posts about progesterone tests, wonder if I should also be getting it done...?? Fingers crossed and good luck to all....

My clinic does progesterone as a standard test 7 DPO. Last time I didnt need supplements and this time I did. I doubt it makes a difference, but it is nice to know you in case you have a BFP and need the support.


----------



## kcoennen

Hi ladies! I had my 12 week appointment today, and just wanted to share the pictures. 

The first picture is of both - Baby A is facing us and Baby B is laying on it's back. The second picture is of Baby A on it's back, and the third picture is of Baby B on it's back. 

We were able to see them moving around. As soon as Baby B was on the screen it started waving. It was amazing!!!! 

Baby dust to you all!!
 



Attached Files:







407459_794790411956_1207720121_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









424856_794790851076_47502095_35903682_733208450_n.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5









426755_794790671436_47502095_35903681_959179397_n.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## steelergirl55

kcoennen said:


> Hi ladies! I had my 12 week appointment today, and just wanted to share the pictures.
> 
> The first picture is of both - Baby A is facing us and Baby B is laying on it's back. The second picture is of Baby A on it's back, and the third picture is of Baby B on it's back.
> 
> We were able to see them moving around. As soon as Baby B was on the screen it started waving. It was amazing!!!!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!

Gorgeous! I can't stop smiling! I just came from a friend's where I held her 2 week old for an hour, so I am suffering from the good kind of baby fever right now! Before you know it you'll have those little ones in your arms!


----------



## dalismom

kcoennen said:


> Hi ladies! I had my 12 week appointment today, and just wanted to share the pictures.
> 
> The first picture is of both - Baby A is facing us and Baby B is laying on it's back. The second picture is of Baby A on it's back, and the third picture is of Baby B on it's back.
> 
> We were able to see them moving around. As soon as Baby B was on the screen it started waving. It was amazing!!!!
> 
> Baby dust to you all!!

SOOOOOOOOOOOO exciting! I just spent the last 30 mins reading your pregnancy journal, love it! So happy for you! Twins! I can't imagine! So glad that you and your LO are happy and healthy!!!

I think it is so neat that you got your BFP on the first round of clomid- me too! Gotta love that Clomid:)


----------



## uwa_amanda

I wish it would have worked for me the first round. I start my sixth round of Clomid today at 100 mg. Those pics of your babies are beautiful.


----------



## MrsKibler

Beautiful babies :) How exciting! Hopefully this clomid will start giving all of us some BFP's!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well I had my OB appointment today and I was told that I have some form of PCOS. I start Provera today and go back in 10 days for a follow up. He is panning on doing an HSG on CD 9. He also told me that. Could do another round of clomid but depending on when CD 1 I will decide then because DH will be spending a week out of town for work in March. My doctor also order a SA for DH. After these two tests are done he is sending me to a fertility endocrinologist. He feels that they will start monitoring my follicles and give me HCG trigger shots. Lots of new information but I'm really glad that we are doing this now....looks like it is going to be along road for us!


----------



## MrsKibler

IluvRedskins said:


> Well I had my OB appointment today and I was told that I have some form of PCOS. I start Provera today and go back in 10 days for a follow up. He is panning on doing an HSG on CD 9. He also told me that. Could do another round of clomid but depending on when CD 1 I will decide then because DH will be spending a week out of town for work in March. My doctor also order a SA for DH. After these two tests are done he is sending me to a fertility endocrinologist. He feels that they will start monitoring my follicles and give me HCG trigger shots. Lots of new information but I'm really glad that we are doing this now....looks like it is going to be along road for us!

IluvReskins- Sorry to hear about your diagnosis! But at least you have answers and somewhere to go from here!! Its got to feel good and least you have new information!
I started Provera yesterday, and start clomid round 1 CD 5, hoping it will time with my vacation in beginning march.


----------



## kcoennen

Hey ladies - it's been awfully quiet on here lately!!! How is everyone doing???


----------



## layla29988

kcoennen said:


> Hey ladies - it's been awfully quiet on here lately!!! How is everyone doing???

hi there, iv been following ur story and im glad 2 see u got ur bfpx2:thumbup:
tomoro is my last day on clomid, this is just my first round so im so excited, what days of clomid wer u on?


----------



## kcoennen

layla29988 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies - it's been awfully quiet on here lately!!! How is everyone doing???
> 
> hi there, iv been following ur story and im glad 2 see u got ur bfpx2:thumbup:
> tomoro is my last day on clomid, this is just my first round so im so excited, what days of clomid wer u on?Click to expand...

I did 50mg days 5 - 9. My progesterone was low after I O'ed, so I thought there was no chance I could get pregnant. It was only 9.3 I think. But, obviously it worked!

What days did you take yours?


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies! I had acupuncture on Friday so I thought I'd report back. It didn't hurt at all... It did make me feel like the room was spinning but the only last for a minute. I dont feel any different but I am going to continue going. Hoping that + clomid will work. :) hope everyone had had a great weekend!


----------



## dalismom

Hi everyone! I am here too, just been busy lately it seems. Hope everyone is having a great Sunday!!! Mrs - that sounds really neat! I am curious to see how that goes, it can't hurt right?! Good luck and baby dust!!!


----------



## kcoennen

I've always been scared of acupuncture. Were you laying there with needles sticking out of you??? I would have been so nervous!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

kcoennen said:


> I've always been scared of acupuncture. Were you laying there with needles sticking out of you??? I would have been so nervous!!!

Lol, yes... She had comfy recliners as opposed to crinkly hospital beds. I just laid back, got comfortable, and she put the needles in. I had them in my feet, legs (shin and right under my knee), forearms, hands, one in my forehead, and a few in my stomach just below my belly button. I was surprised at how painless it actually was! It did tingle but that was it. I sat there for 45 minutes and even dozed off for a little while.


----------



## layla29988

days 2-5, this is my last day on them, but it dosnt look like af is going to go away anytime soon, i havnt seen her in so long she dosnt want to leave now


----------



## wantababy1

Hi ladies just peeping in on you guys! I am doing good and feeling good. I take my last pill from my 2nd round of clomid tomorrow and the only thing that is really bothering me as far as side effects are the headaches and hot flashes....sheeeeshhhhh....lol. Hoping I can be pregnant this round...fxd!! Baby dust to all of you ladies who are still waiting for our bfp's and more congrats to all of the mommies-to-be!!!!!!


----------



## pink mum

hi girls,i tookmy last pill of clomid yesterday,hope we all get a bfp this time


----------



## mrsjennyg

hello ladies... well i have been a little quiet lately. i really thought this was the month for us... and no. i'm on round 3 of clomid and if it doesn't work this cycle next cycle is clomid + IUI... which I think we would have to wait until the summer because DH is a teacher and he won't be able to take the mornings off :nope: 
i will say though, this round of clomid has been pretty interesting. i didn't really get many side-effects the other two times but this time... WOW. totally crazy emotional, night sweats, STARVING and i have major amounts of (TMI) creamy cm. like I have to wear a pantyliner. totally bizarre! anyone else have this? :shrug:


----------



## uwa_amanda

mrsjennyg said:


> hello ladies... well i have been a little quiet lately. i really thought this was the month for us... and no. i'm on round 3 of clomid and if it doesn't work this cycle next cycle is clomid + IUI... which I think we would have to wait until the summer because DH is a teacher and he won't be able to take the mornings off :nope:
> i will say though, this round of clomid has been pretty interesting. i didn't really get many side-effects the other two times but this time... WOW. totally crazy emotional, night sweats, STARVING and i have major amounts of (TMI) creamy cm. like I have to wear a pantyliner. totally bizarre! anyone else have this? :shrug:

I do I do I do...

I never bought a package of pantiliners until about two months ago. I have been crazy emotional too, with b*tching hot flashes, night sweats, horrible headaches, and mood swings. I actually woke up last night crying because my head was hurting so bad. 

My mom cracked up at me because I was fussing about the hot flashes. I hate the hot flashes more than anything because I don't like to be hot (I prefer Alabama winters more than Alabama summers any day of the week). She said, "Welcome to my world..." (she has been going through pre-menopause and I think she has officially made the transition).

I am only on 100 mg and the doctor is talking about increasing it to 150 mg. I kind of hope he doesn't because it will be that much more uncomfortable to deal with. :wacko:

Oh my poor hubby...


----------



## newfiekat

Hi ladies, im due to start my first cycle of clomid on Thursday. Im a little nervous of the side effects. The metformin made me really stomach sick so im not sure what to expect from the clomid. Im glad im taking them over the weekend so I can hide out at home haha.


----------



## mrsjennyg

uwa_amanda said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies... well i have been a little quiet lately. i really thought this was the month for us... and no. i'm on round 3 of clomid and if it doesn't work this cycle next cycle is clomid + IUI... which I think we would have to wait until the summer because DH is a teacher and he won't be able to take the mornings off :nope:
> i will say though, this round of clomid has been pretty interesting. i didn't really get many side-effects the other two times but this time... WOW. totally crazy emotional, night sweats, STARVING and i have major amounts of (TMI) creamy cm. like I have to wear a pantyliner. totally bizarre! anyone else have this? :shrug:
> 
> I do I do I do...
> 
> I never bought a package of pantiliners until about two months ago. I have been crazy emotional too, with b*tching hot flashes, night sweats, horrible headaches, and mood swings. I actually woke up last night crying because my head was hurting so bad.
> 
> My mom cracked up at me because I was fussing about the hot flashes. I hate the hot flashes more than anything because I don't like to be hot (I prefer Alabama winters more than Alabama summers any day of the week). She said, "Welcome to my world..." (she has been going through pre-menopause and I think she has officially made the transition).
> 
> I am only on 100 mg and the doctor is talking about increasing it to 150 mg. I kind of hope he doesn't because it will be that much more uncomfortable to deal with. :wacko:
> 
> Oh my poor hubby...Click to expand...

omg my head has been pounding all day- i bet it's that damn clomid! ugh! yeah my hubs doesn't know what to make of me when i dissolve into a puddle on the floor because he says he doesn't really feel like green beans for dinner... and the pantyliners... forget it! these things don't stay put! I had to wear them during my TWW because of the progesterone too- yuck!


----------



## ttcsince2009

Sarah, 25 yrs, ttc#1, 1st clomid 50 mg 3-7, testing on 4th March


----------



## wantabubba

wantabubba, 25 yrs, ttc#1, 1st clomid 100 mg Feb13, Ovulating between feb28-march3, blood testing on 8th March for successful OV'd, peeg test 15th March/20th!


----------



## newfiekat

wantabubba said:


> wantabubba, 25 yrs, ttc#1, 1st clomid 100 mg Feb13, Ovulating between feb28-march3, blood testing on 8th March for successful OV'd, peeg test 15th March/20th!


Hi, Im trying to understand how this all works lol. Im taking Clomid on days 3-7, where day three is March 1st. So the doctor told me to BD on days 10-19, so can I assume I should ovulate during this time frame? Or could it be much later? My hubby will be out of town on day 15-18 to im worried we are going to miss an oppurtunity lol


----------



## mommy2010

fell pregnant on clomid first time round with my first child now found out im pregnant agen after 4th round of clomid so dont give up ladies . for some it could take 6-7 cycles . and in my last cycle i started having sex every other day from day 12 right through to day 25 . 

good luck ladies xx


----------



## hope n pray

newfiekat said:


> wantabubba said:
> 
> 
> wantabubba, 25 yrs, ttc#1, 1st clomid 100 mg Feb13, Ovulating between feb28-march3, blood testing on 8th March for successful OV'd, peeg test 15th March/20th!
> 
> 
> Hi, Im trying to understand how this all works lol. Im taking Clomid on days 3-7, where day three is March 1st. So the doctor told me to BD on days 10-19, so can I assume I should ovulate during this time frame? Or could it be much later? My hubby will be out of town on day 15-18 to im worried we are going to miss an oppurtunity lolClick to expand...

Hey, while on a medicated cycle the doctor should monitor you by means of ultrasound to see how you are reacting to Clomid (how many follicles etc). Usually they like to monitor from CD11 or Cd12 onwards. In addition to that it would be very helpful if you started charting your basal body temperatures and also do ovulation testing at home so you can get a very good idea of when you are ovulating.
If your hubby is gonna be away for certain days, then its all the more imp to chart and follow all these signs so you can know for sure if you caught the opportunity or missed it.


----------



## newfiekat

So im on the last pill of Clomid for this Cycle. First couple of days were not too bad. A little crampy, But starting yesterday im having hot flashes like crazy. Last night I slept with a sheet and a fan on and I was SOAKED in the morning. Good lord I hope it gets easier! Feeling kinda low today but I know its the Clomid. Would love to just curl up in a ball and sleep lol. I really hope this works :sleep:


----------



## Mrs.326

newfiekat said:


> So im on the last pill of Clomid for this Cycle. First couple of days were not too bad. A little crampy, But starting yesterday im having hot flashes like crazy. Last night I slept with a sheet and a fan on and I was SOAKED in the morning. Good lord I hope it gets easier! Feeling kinda low today but I know its the Clomid. Would love to just curl up in a ball and sleep lol. I really hope this works :sleep:

Oh yeah, I feel ya. I was on 50mg this cycle and the hot flashes were awful! Next cycle they're bumping me up to 100mg since 50 didn't work for me and I'm not looking forward to the side effects it may bring. On the bright side, you're on your last pill and the side effects should start to subside.


----------



## newfiekat

hope n pray said:


> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantabubba said:
> 
> 
> wantabubba, 25 yrs, ttc#1, 1st clomid 100 mg Feb13, Ovulating between feb28-march3, blood testing on 8th March for successful OV'd, peeg test 15th March/20th!
> 
> 
> Hi, Im trying to understand how this all works lol. Im taking Clomid on days 3-7, where day three is March 1st. So the doctor told me to BD on days 10-19, so can I assume I should ovulate during this time frame? Or could it be much later? My hubby will be out of town on day 15-18 to im worried we are going to miss an oppurtunity lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hey, while on a medicated cycle the doctor should monitor you by means of ultrasound to see how you are reacting to Clomid (how many follicles etc). Usually they like to monitor from CD11 or Cd12 onwards. In addition to that it would be very helpful if you started charting your basal body temperatures and also do ovulation testing at home so you can get a very good idea of when you are ovulating.
> If your hubby is gonna be away for certain days, then its all the more imp to chart and follow all these signs so you can know for sure if you caught the opportunity or missed it.Click to expand...


Hi, the only test they are doing is day 21 prog testing. Not sure why but hopefully I wont need any other testing and I get a BFP :)


----------



## MrsKibler

Hey everyone! Back from my trip! I hope we will all start getting our BFP's soon!!! I start my 1st round Clomid Wednesday. How was everyones weekend?!?!?


----------



## IluvRedskins

[/Quote]Hi, the only test they are doing is day 21 prog testing. Not sure why but hopefully I wont need any other testing and I get a BFP :)[/QUOTE]

I thought I would tell you that the 21 day progesterone test is the only one my doctor does too!

Well ladies, my HSG is scheduled for next Monday at 8 with a follow up appointment at 2. Hopefully there won't be any problems but I would love some tips from you ladies who have had one done...I'm a bit nervous about it! 

I start my 100 mg of Clomid today. Really praying that it helps me ovulate this month. I kinda thought he would up it this month seeing as with 100 mg my PL was only 1.8...oh well, he's the one with the MD behind his name and 30+ years of experience. I trust him and I know he is doing more for me than most doctors would. For those of you who don't know, my doctor started me on Clomid my second month of trying because I wasn't ovulating on my own. He wanted to start me the first month we were trying but we were a little hesitant. 

After the test on Monday, he should be referring me to a reproductive endocrinologist. I figure it might take a couple of months (May? possibly) which would work out great because I need to go to my endocrinologist to have my thyroid checked and they would be in the same office :)


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you all know that I am still here...lol. Just had to stop obsessing on this site so I stayed away for a little bit. Finished my second cycle of clomid and o'd yesterdayso I am now 1 dpo and hoping for the best this round. Fxd for all of you who didn't get your bfp's yet and more congrats to those of you who did!


----------



## kcoennen

Chantel - I had a horrible experience with my HSG, so I am the wrong person to ask about it. I hope they don't find anything and they can start the next stage asap!!!


----------



## cboulineau

I'm starting my first round of Clomid as soon as AF shows herself. I also have some testing that I have to do, but I don't really know what they are. I'll be calling the DR as soon as AF shows to get everything started. I'm super excited to get started!


----------



## dalismom

Hi everyone! I am here too, just been sooooo tired and busy lately! 

I only had the 21 day progesterone test too, that is all my Dr. said I needed intially. It worked though, round 1 for me. I also had hot flashes but not horrible, I have heard some horror stories though so I feel for you girls that had bad SE.

I go in for a scan again this Thursday, went last Th but could only see gestational and yolk sac and Dr ( and I) want to see the baby and heart beat. I thought it would be to early, they dated me at 5w4d so this week will be 6w4d so we will see what happens?!

I hope you are all having a great day! It was nice here today just SUPER windy :)


----------



## newfiekat

Congrats Dalismom on your BFP. Thats great you did it on the first cycle. Im really hoping for one cycle too considering how horrible I felt taking clomid. For the next 10 days I got to DTD every other day lol. That almost sounds exhasting already lol.


----------



## Missy8110

IluvRedskins said:


> I thought I would tell you that the 21 day progesterone test is the only one my doctor does too!
> 
> Well ladies, my HSG is scheduled for next Monday at 8 with a follow up appointment at 2. Hopefully there won't be any problems but I would love some tips from you ladies who have had one done...I'm a bit nervous about it!
> 
> I start my 100 mg of Clomid today. Really praying that it helps me ovulate this month. I kinda thought he would up it this month seeing as with 100 mg my PL was only 1.8...oh well, he's the one with the MD behind his name and 30+ years of experience. I trust him and I know he is doing more for me than most doctors would. For those of you who don't know, my doctor started me on Clomid my second month of trying because I wasn't ovulating on my own. He wanted to start me the first month we were trying but we were a little hesitant.
> 
> After the test on Monday, he should be referring me to a reproductive endocrinologist. I figure it might take a couple of months (May? possibly) which would work out great because I need to go to my endocrinologist to have my thyroid checked and they would be in the same office :)

Just wanted to let you know my hsg test was no all that awful. The best advice I was given was to take some ibuprofen an hour before and then some an hour after. Def helped with the pain. During the test it felt like really bad af cramps but it only lasts a couple of minutes. Hope it goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies! Hope you're all doing well. 

So clomid didn't work for me the first go round (50mg CD5-9), it didn't help me ovulate at all. However, yesterday, CD40, I noticed my nipples were sensitive and I had fertileCM so I think I may have ovulated on my own? Thankfully we BD'd 2 days ago so if I did, there's a chance we caught it. Anyone else ovulated on their own after an unsuccessful round of clomid? I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## newfiekat

Hi, I just finished clomid cd 3-7, its now CD9 and I dont feel anything....I was thinking I would feel something, a twinge, a cramp? Anything to give me a sign. Maybe its too early but this TTC makes me think too much haha. Good luck girls!


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies!I have a quick question. Im on cd 17 today and I ovulated on cd 15 at like 6p.m on cd 16 in the morning i took another ov test and it was neg so later that day around 3p.m i took another just to be sure and it was positive. I then took another one about an hour ago and its still positive! what could this mean? This is 3 days of positive opk's. I am 2 dpo so why is my opk's still positive?


----------



## wantababy1

Well ladies after doing some thinking over the past hour I have decided that I am going to stop ttc. I feel way to stressed and its only getting worse. After 2 years of trying and 2 out of three cycles of clomid I'm not getting any results. I'm only 4dpo right now after my 2nd cycle so I will stick around here until af shows. I just don't feel like I'm going to get my bfp anyway. I can't go through another cycle of clomid or ttc without it because i really feel like I'm on the verge of having a nervous breakdown and its scary. My mental can't support me anymore. So here's to hoping for the best on my 2nd but last cycle of clomid and good luck to all of you ladies....


----------



## uwa_amanda

wantababy1 said:


> Well ladies after doing some thinking over the past hour I have decided that I am going to stop ttc. I feel way to stressed and its only getting worse. After 2 years of trying and 2 out of three cycles of clomid I'm not getting any results. I'm only 4dpo right now after my 2nd cycle so I will stick around here until af shows. I just don't feel like I'm going to get my bfp anyway. I can't go through another cycle of clomid or ttc without it because i really feel like I'm on the verge of having a nervous breakdown and its scary. My mental can't support me anymore. So here's to hoping for the best on my 2nd but last cycle of clomid and good luck to all of you ladies....

Sweetie, I know exactly how you feel. We've been ttc for a little over five years and am currently on my sixth cycle of Clomid. I am getting to the point that I don't think the Clomid is working. You would think after a couple of cycles, it would have done the trick, but after six cycles, I'm beginning to wonder. I feel like DH and I haven't done enough this month, but I'll know for sure by the 20th or 21st.

Keeping yourself healthy both physically and mentally is vitally important. Deciding to stop ttc-ing is definitely a big decision. My heart and prayers go out to you. :hugs:

If you feel like you need to vent, feel free to pm me. I know what it's like to feel like you are about to have a nervous breakdown. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## wantababy1

uwa_amanda said:


> wantababy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies after doing some thinking over the past hour I have decided that I am going to stop ttc. I feel way to stressed and its only getting worse. After 2 years of trying and 2 out of three cycles of clomid I'm not getting any results. I'm only 4dpo right now after my 2nd cycle so I will stick around here until af shows. I just don't feel like I'm going to get my bfp anyway. I can't go through another cycle of clomid or ttc without it because i really feel like I'm on the verge of having a nervous breakdown and its scary. My mental can't support me anymore. So here's to hoping for the best on my 2nd but last cycle of clomid and good luck to all of you ladies....
> 
> Sweetie, I know exactly how you feel. We've been ttc for a little over five years and am currently on my sixth cycle of Clomid. I am getting to the point that I don't think the Clomid is working. You would think after a couple of cycles, it would have done the trick, but after six cycles, I'm beginning to wonder. I feel like DH and I haven't done enough this month, but I'll know for sure by the 20th or 21st.
> 
> Keeping yourself healthy both physically and mentally is vitally important. Deciding to stop ttc-ing is definitely a big decision. My heart and prayers go out to you. :hugs:
> 
> If you feel like you need to vent, feel free to pm me. I know what it's like to feel like you are about to have a nervous breakdown. :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

Thank u so much! I was almost in tears reading this because it just hurts thinking that I will never be a mommy and I feel less of a woman because I can't give my husband a child. Maybe I just need to take some time off if nothing else but to bring my stress levels down and get me back together mentally. Again thank u, thank u sooooo much and u are in my prayers as well and I wish u tons of luck.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies I thought I would give you all my results of my HSG. My uterus looks good and both tubes are open! It hurt like heck and I thought I would pass out a couple of times but they kept me breathing! I'm at home now and I'm still cramping...still very relieved that nothing was wrong!


----------



## faracarson

I'm glad nothing was wrong. I hope the cramping goes away soon. Did you find out when your appointment with the RE is?


----------



## IluvRedskins

No he said we would discuss it at my next appoint,ent in 2 weeks....


----------



## Chloe597

Wantababy - Sorry you are feeling that way:hugs: I think we all have our moments of despair at times. Hang in there! 

Chantel, glad everything was clear! :thumbup: Sorry it hurt, tho.

I've been lying low on the forums as of late. Trying to stop obsessing so much, but i've been keeping up with you all. 

DH's SA came back and everything looks good, except his pH is right on the borderline, and % abnormal morphology is 93. I have read different things, like you want >12% normal, but i have also read that anything >4% normal is considered good, so who knows. And of course his doctor didnt actually talk to him about the results, he just got a random email.

I am going to see an RE this afternoon and I'm so nervous! TTC now for 10 months, but i'm afraid she will laugh me off. But at the same time, I'm not ready to discuss more serious options like IVF. So I don't really know why I am going. All I know is Clomid gave me serious heavy spotting for many days before AF and I feel this is not normal. 

I have a feeling i'll be joining you all back in the Clomid world in a few weeks, once this cycle is over. CD16, no Clomid, no sign of O yet...


----------



## mrsjennyg

chantel I am so glad everything worked out with the HSG. mine hurt like a mother too but now that you know your tubes and ute are ok you can go from there!

i am sorry you are so frustrated wanna- this is the most frustrating process but don't give up! i have been lying low as well because i was finding that i was stressing out about all this TTC but now I am stumped. 

this is my third cycle on 100mg clomid and the last 2 I ov on cd16. you know how you get the pressure and it builds until ov? well that started on like cd11 and then on cd15 it was really intense and then cd 16 it was very dull. I got a very dark IC opk but it said negative on the CBE diggy (i still put + on my chart). i have been testing 2x a day and still no + but i do not have that pressure anymore. plus my temps are so crazy! FF still hasn't given me crosshairs. can someone look at my chart? i need advice! thank you!!


----------



## newfiekat

Hi, I was just wondering about the pressure you feel until OV? Like im on CD15 and did clomid cd3-7, and for the past couple of days I have what feels like a cramp on my left side. I actually thought it could have been gas lol TMI but now im wondering if it could be the big O.

I had the dye test where they shoot dye into your tubes holy frig it hurt ALOT. Pretty much took my breathe away. They even gave me a pain killer but it was awful. The cramping goes away after a couple days luckily.


And lastly....I have to vent...if one more person tells me to loose weight and ill get pregnant, im going to snap. Like seriously! Im not that big and im pretty sure bigger people have gotten PG. ughhhh.


Good luck everyone :)





mrsjennyg said:


> chantel I am so glad everything worked out with the HSG. mine hurt like a mother too but now that you know your tubes and ute are ok you can go from there!
> 
> i am sorry you are so frustrated wanna- this is the most frustrating process but don't give up! i have been lying low as well because i was finding that i was stressing out about all this TTC but now I am stumped.
> 
> this is my third cycle on 100mg clomid and the last 2 I ov on cd16. you know how you get the pressure and it builds until ov? well that started on like cd11 and then on cd15 it was really intense and then cd 16 it was very dull. I got a very dark IC opk but it said negative on the CBE diggy (i still put + on my chart). i have been testing 2x a day and still no + but i do not have that pressure anymore. plus my temps are so crazy! FF still hasn't given me crosshairs. can someone look at my chart? i need advice! thank you!!


----------



## kcoennen

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies I thought I would give you all my results of my HSG. My uterus looks good and both tubes are open! It hurt like heck and I thought I would pass out a couple of times but they kept me breathing! I'm at home now and I'm still cramping...still very relieved that nothing was wrong!

I about passed out after mine. They had me lay back down and got me a cold cloth for my head. It was horrible!!! I have never felt cramps like that before. However, the good news is that you're all clear, and I was always told you have a higher chance of getting pregnant in the few months following and HSG!!! I hope it helps for you!


----------



## piya

hello, can anyone be my clomid buddy.. its my first round clomid 100mgcd2-6, hope all turns positive.. when should i expect ovulation.. what were your experiences...


----------



## kcoennen

Chloe - How did your appointment go???


----------



## Chloe597

Hi girls, my appt went really well, actually. It was just a consultation, and she walked me through the fertility cycle, and told me that it sounded like I have PCOS, although its very mild and i'm not the stereotypical PCOS patient. My insulin levels are fine, and i am not overweight, but i have high androgens and an irregular period. I am going to take a steroid (dexamethesone) which is supposed to suppress some androgen production. Since my numbers were on the high side, she said that androgens convert to estrogen which makes less FSH, and my pituitary gland thinks that estrogen is coming from my ovaries, so i dont get the FSH increase that I need to induce ovulation at a normal time. So this is why i dont ovulate regularly. Although this does not explain the spotting i have in the LP, but its something, I guess. So i'll take that for 4 weeks, and then get an androgen test, and then she will put me on either clomid or Femara and monitor me with bloods and ultrasounds for that cycle to determine the root cause of why i'm not responding well to Clomid. All in all, it was a very encouraging appointment! They are also testing my AMH level since they had to draw blood anyway, just to rule out low ovarian reserve, but the doc didn't seem too concerned about that.


----------



## kcoennen

Chloe - I'm so glad it went well! It sounds very promising and she sounds extremely positive. I am so excited for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink mum

piya said:


> hello, can anyone be my clomid buddy.. its my first round clomid 100mgcd2-6, hope all turns positive.. when should i expect ovulation.. what were your experiences...

hi piya i would like to b ur clomid buddy,u can ovulate 5 to 10 days after taking your last pill of clomid


----------



## newfiekat

Hi Ladies,

Im on CD 18, I took clomid 3-7. Ive had twinges/pain for the past couple days, and today my CM is really egg whitey. Does that mean I may have already O or I will be Oing? We didnt BD last night so im freakin thinking we missed it lol.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi all! I've been away for a while, just trying not to think about TTC too much...we do have our hopes up this month because we know that everything is good with both of us...just have to figure out why the Clomid hasn't really helped me ovulate. Hoping and pryaing that it does this month. 

I think that I have ovulated and should be a day or two post ovulation but I'm not sure. My doctor said that my fertile period would be from Thursday March 15th to Tuesday March 20th. Really hoping that we hit it this time. We have BD on CD 5 and 6, 11 and 12, and 14. I'm hoping to tonight and tomorrow. I ended up with a wicked cold this weekend. DH managed to do the deed on Saturday night with me but it was quick due to me not wanting to breathe all over him! I felt way to bad last night to muster up the will do it...

Anyway, thought I would give an update and let everyone know what's going on with me! I'm really hoping that the luck of the Irish was with us on St. Patty's day!

Oh and newfiekat, wish I could help, I'm awful about figuring out when I O, even OPKs didn't help me :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies - I wanted to give y'all an update!

Well, after 1 failed cycle of clomid, I ovulated on my own on CD40 and just got my :bfp: yesterday! Completely unexpected but totally excited :)

I wish all of you the very best!! I hope and pray clomid works for you all and you get your BFPs very soon!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Thank you very much!! :)


----------



## kcoennen

Congratulations!!!

Just an update, we went to the doctors today, and found out we're having two girls!!!! We're totally shocked. We both thought they were boys. We had boy names picked out, looked at bedding, everything for boys. Now we're trying to think pink instead of blue!! lol


----------



## MrsKibler

How exciting!!! :) Two girls :) So cute.

Hope everyone is doing well!! I have a question :) Does this look like a Positive OPK or Neg. In the directs it says if its not the same color then its negative. The other OPK's I took ( They were a different brand, I ran out yesterday) were completely clear. What do you think?


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats Mrs.326!! So happy for you!

And Kellie, that is so exciting! Two girls!! I so hope I have a girl, whenever i get preggo. I would be happy with a boy too, but I would love a little blonde mini me running around :) Although DH is italian with black curly hair, so that may just be a pipe dream for me.

Been on dexamethisone for a week now. Started spotting a couple days ago. no temp spike, so no O. I can't wait to start monitoring to try to figure out what is wrong. Got my AMH levels back and they were 13, which i guess is really high. And high levels can indicate PCOS, so no big surprise there. Better than them being really low, which would mean i have very few eggs left.


----------



## Missy8110

Congrats Mrs. 326!!


----------



## dalismom

congrats mrs 326!!!!!!!

so exciting!

congrats on twin girls too, so fun! :)


----------



## eebee

I've just been given my first box of Clomid today.

ttc #1 1st round, 50mg. 

been trying for 21 cycles now. This will be 22nd.


----------



## Missy8110

eebee said:


> I've just been given my first box of Clomid today.
> 
> ttc #1 1st round, 50mg.
> 
> been trying for 21 cycles now. This will be 22nd.

Good luck to you eebee! :dust:
First round of Clomid got me my first BFP after about 18 months of ttc :happydance: I hope you get the same results!! :hugs:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Can I join!!! I started my first cycle of clomid 50mg days 5-9! I take my last tomorrow and hopeing I get a BFP with my first go round! :D GL ladies


----------



## newfiekat

Hi everyone, im on CD 23. I took clomid 3-7. For the past week I had this throbbing pain in my lower left side. Im not sure what it is, its freakin me out. Im afraid of an eptopic. My BBs are a little sore. Anyone else have pain in their side?


----------



## MrsKibler

I get pains when I have cysts ( I have PCOS and get really awful cysts)...they can be very painful- sometimes on and off and sometimes all the time. I'd call the doctor if it doesn't go away.


----------



## newfiekat

newfiekat said:


> Hi everyone, im on CD 23. I took clomid 3-7. For the past week I had this throbbing pain in my lower left side. Im not sure what it is, its freakin me out. Im afraid of an eptopic. My BBs are a little sore. Anyone else have pain in their side?


Well just an update, im CD 28, all the cramping/pain is gone that I was feeling. My BBs are super sore for over a week now. Im still waiting to get my cd21 test results back. So now I just wait, although im thinking AF will show up, because the cramping is gone and I dont really have any other symptoms besides sore BBs. Im not really sure when or if I O'd so I guess I dont really know when a good time to do an HPT. 

Perhaps im destined for round two of Clomid...ughhhh not looking forward to those hot flashes again! I have to be honest, I found it really hard to :sex: BD. I found I had no desire. Isnt that weird. Did anyone else feel like that? Because of this I dont think I did it enough. But I guess time will tell.

Good luck girls!


----------



## pennylane2

kcoennen said:


> Welcome Clomid Buddies! :hi:
> 
> This is our support group for ladies on Clomid, to discuss the ups and downs, and to be there for each other until we all get our :bfp:!
> 
> BabyBumpAhead - *Dani*, TTC #1, 1 round of Clomid 50mg
> 
> Chloe597  *Chloe*, 31, TTC #1, 2 rounds of Clomid 100mg
> 
> dalismom - TTC #1, 1 round of Clomid 50mg :bfp: 2/18/12
> 
> ILuvRedskins  *Chantel*, 24, TTC #1, 4 rounds of Clomid 100 mg
> 
> ipenn44 - *Amy*, 29, IUI
> 
> kcoennen  *Kellie*, 28, TTC #1, 1 round of Clomid 50mg, :bfp: 12/23/11 :twingirls:
> 
> LemonTea - *Jay*, 27, TTC #1, 2 rounds Clomid 100 mg (incl. 1 round with IUI)
> 
> Lisa92881  *Lisa*, 30, TTC #1, 2 rounds of Clomid :bfp: 2/18/12
> 
> Mrsjennyg - *Jennifer*, 33, TTC #1, 2 rounds of 100mg Clomid, 1st w/ Progesterone
> 
> Steelergirl55  *Nicole*, 33, TTC #1, 3 rounds of Clomid
> 
> tobefruitful - *Carly*, 28, TTC #1, 2 rounds of Clomid 50mg
> 
> Uwa_amanda  *Amanda*, 29, TTC #1, 5 rounds of Clomid 100 mg
> 
> wantababy1 - *Bev*, TTC #1, 1 round of Clomid 50mg
> 
> Mrs. 326 - :bfp: 3/18/12
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Please add me to your list!! First Round of Clomid 50MG. O expected today. Thanks! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Other than the clomid giving me hot flashes and emotional It wasn't so bad!! I do however think that it messed up my cycle and O time! I tested on fri & sat & got faint +'s which made me believe it was coming soon. Well I tested today and nothing!! Im going stir crazy with all this right now & really hoping it didn't mess up me ovulating =/


----------



## minerswife77

Can you add me to the list? I am TTC #1 and this was my first round of Clomid, 100mg. My DH and I have been trying since October 2010, and I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks last year. I am officially 1 day late today, and still no AF. :) I am due to test Friday, but I am going to give it a couple of more days just in case! GL, and hope everyone gets their BFP soon!


----------



## Beautifullei2

minerswife77 said:


> Can you add me to the list? I am TTC #1 and this was my first round of Clomid, 100mg. My DH and I have been trying since October 2010, and I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks last year. I am officially 1 day late today, and still no AF. :) I am due to test Friday, but I am going to give it a couple of more days just in case! GL, and hope everyone gets their BFP soon!

GL to you :D FXED


----------



## LemonTea

I took a break from the boards after learning about all my medical problems. My surger(ies) are scheduled for next Wednesday, and our one year anniversary of trying to make a baby is this coming Sunday (April 1). 

And then I wake up and get a BFP out of no where. And then another one and another one.

Full story if you click here, but I couldn't not update you all since you were so supportive when I was in the middle of the Clomid rounds. 

I am in complete shock and I still can't believe it. I can't believe we did this on our own with all my medical issues, and no Clomid or progesterone or any help at all. I just can't believe it. 

Waiting to hear back about my beta numbers. God I hope this baby sticks.


----------



## newfiekat

newfiekat said:


> newfiekat said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, im on CD 23. I took clomid 3-7. For the past week I had this throbbing pain in my lower left side. Im not sure what it is, its freakin me out. Im afraid of an eptopic. My BBs are a little sore. Anyone else have pain in their side?
> 
> 
> Well just an update, im CD 28, all the cramping/pain is gone that I was feeling. My BBs are super sore for over a week now. Im still waiting to get my cd21 test results back. So now I just wait, although im thinking AF will show up, because the cramping is gone and I dont really have any other symptoms besides sore BBs. Im not really sure when or if I O'd so I guess I dont really know when a good time to do an HPT.
> 
> Perhaps im destined for round two of Clomid...ughhhh not looking forward to those hot flashes again! I have to be honest, I found it really hard to :sex: BD. I found I had no desire. Isnt that weird. Did anyone else feel like that? Because of this I dont think I did it enough. But I guess time will tell.
> 
> Good luck girls!Click to expand...



Update...I just got my prog level from my CD21 test, it was 32.1 . Thats good right? I was just talking to the receptionist and she didnt seem to have a clue about it all lol


----------



## IluvRedskins

My doc told me that 5 and up indicates ovulation, they like to see it above 15 if you are medicated, so yes, 32.1 is AWESOME!!!

I'm currently waiting on my levels to come back, they said it might me tomorrow before I know, so I'm really praying that it's today!

LemonTea, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

newfiekat said:


> Update...I just got my prog level from my CD21 test, it was 32.1 . Thats good right? I was just talking to the receptionist and she didnt seem to have a clue about it all lol

32.1 is GREAT! :)


----------



## kcoennen

LemonTea said:


> I took a break from the boards after learning about all my medical problems. My surger(ies) are scheduled for next Wednesday, and our one year anniversary of trying to make a baby is this coming Sunday (April 1).
> 
> And then I wake up and get a BFP out of no where. And then another one and another one.
> 
> Full story if you click here, but I couldn't not update you all since you were so supportive when I was in the middle of the Clomid rounds.
> 
> I am in complete shock and I still can't believe it. I can't believe we did this on our own with all my medical issues, and no Clomid or progesterone or any help at all. I just can't believe it.
> 
> Waiting to hear back about my beta numbers. God I hope this baby sticks.

JAY!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO INCREDIBLY HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LemonTea

Thanks everyone. This seriously came out of no where -- completely unexpected. I'm seriously over the moon and just hoping the baby sticks for the long haul!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well I got my progesterone levels back and...............I ovulated!!! YEEHAW!!! :wohoo: My levels were 17.9 and he said that it was a really good ovulation for me, who in 5 medicated cycles have only truly ovulated twice! 

ALSO!!! TMI alert: I went to the bathroom last night and when I wiped, I had a few small pink tinges in my CM. HOLY MOLY!!! I've never had this, never!


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> Well I got my progesterone levels back and...............I ovulated!!! YEEHAW!!! :wohoo: My levels were 17.9 and he said that it was a really good ovulation for me, who in 5 medicated cycles have only truly ovulated twice!
> 
> ALSO!!! TMI alert: I went to the bathroom last night and when I wiped, I had a few small pink tinges in my CM. HOLY MOLY!!! I've never had this, never!

YAY!! That's great news! I hope it's a good sign for you :)


----------



## Mrs.326

LemonTea said:


> Thanks everyone. This seriously came out of no where -- completely unexpected. I'm seriously over the moon and just hoping the baby sticks for the long haul!

Mine came out of nowhere as well... totally unexpected but the best surprise of my life!! :) Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!!


----------



## LemonTea

IluvRedskins said:


> Well I got my progesterone levels back and...............I ovulated!!! YEEHAW!!! :wohoo: My levels were 17.9 and he said that it was a really good ovulation for me, who in 5 medicated cycles have only truly ovulated twice!
> 
> ALSO!!! TMI alert: I went to the bathroom last night and when I wiped, I had a few small pink tinges in my CM. HOLY MOLY!!! I've never had this, never!


I truly hope that is implantation spotting!


----------



## curleymumma

HI Ladies (and bubs) 

TO the lucky ones who have got their BFP- can you tell me what days did you take your clomid on? 

i am on my second cycle, last cycle i did CD5-7 75mg. I ovulated but no BFP. I have had a ripper of a period though- sorry if TMI- but although painful i'm happy as i sort of tought i was going to go through an early menopause as the AF's were getting further apart, lighter and shorter. So a good O, and a good 31 day cycle with a healthy period is all good!

Im on my second cycle, i started day 3 with the clomid this time. Im hoping with day 3-7 that i have more chance of more follicels and therefore more chance of getting one of them to fertilise!!

I am also on a plethera of herbal/elemental supplements, such as:
EPO, flaxseed oil and robitussen (all for EWCM), 
100mg asprin, green tea, raspberry leaf tea, magnesium for uterine linning
vit E, for follicle health
Folate for baby
Bcomplex for leutal phase strength
chromium and metformin (1000mg 2x oer day) for insulin resistance
co-q-10, selenium and genrel vitamins for optimum health
Plus thyroxine for my underactive thyroid!

I would be glad to hear what other ladies are up to,

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## StorkWatcher

Hi ladies!:wave:
What an *awesome* thread this is!:thumbup:
This thread came up in a search when ck'g for info abt Clomid side effects.

It took me 3 days of "here&there" time, but I read it *all*!:coffee::haha:

In reading here, I was wow'd w/your support & inspiration for one another!:hugs2:
I laughed... I cried... I smiled...
I feel like I know some of you now.:hugs:

If I may join in here...
I'm on my 1st round of Clomid (100mg, cd3-7). 6 pills to go!:happydance:

DH & I were due to start IUI in 2mo, and IUI is the end of our TTC road.:cry:
Dr called unexpectedly last wk & said would like to start me on Clomid.
I actually said, "*Thank God!*" when she told me!:haha:
We're happy (&hopeful) to have such a pleasantly unexpected "detour" in our road.:winkwink:
C'mon, Clomid!:happydance::thumbup::cloud9:


*LemonTea*-- I was moved to tears reading your journal!:hugs: What an amazing & inspirational story!
Congratulations! Wishing you all the best!:dance:


----------



## newfiekat

StorkWatcher said:


> Hi ladies!:wave:
> What an *awesome* thread this is!:thumbup:
> This thread came up in a search when ck'g for info abt Clomid side effects.
> 
> It took me 3 days of "here&there" time, but I read it *all*!:coffee::haha:
> 
> In reading here, I was wow'd w/your support & inspiration for one another!:hugs2:
> I laughed... I cried... I smiled...
> I feel like I know some of you now.:hugs:
> 
> If I may join in here...
> I'm on my 1st round of Clomid (100mg, cd3-7). 6 pills to go!:happydance:
> 
> DH & I were due to start IUI in 2mo, and IUI is the end of our TTC road.:cry:
> Dr called unexpectedly last wk & said would like to start me on Clomid.
> I actually said, "*Thank God!*" when she told me!:haha:
> We're happy (&hopeful) to have such a pleasantly unexpected "detour" in our road.:winkwink:
> C'mon, Clomid!:happydance::thumbup::cloud9:
> 
> 
> *LemonTea*-- I was moved to tears reading your journal!:hugs: What an amazing & inspirational story!
> Congratulations! Wishing you all the best!:dance:

Welcome aboard :) this is a great place for advice, support and friends.


----------



## StorkWatcher

Hey all!:wave:
Hope everyone's doing well!

I bought a tiny ton of OPK's yesterday!:haha:
Being 1st cycle, I have no idea if Clomid will change my O time:shrug:
...just making sure that I'm not gonna miss it though!:happydance:
& fx hoping to see that surge this cycle!

Who'd have ever thunk we'd be looking _forward_ to POAS 2x/day or more?:dohh::haha:
LOL--It's all good!:flower: C'mon, Clomid!:dance:

Have a good week, ladies!:hugs:


----------



## steelergirl55

So I had to stop visiting BNB for a bit, really since right after I got my BFP. I was driving myself crazy with worry. :wacko: I had my 8 week U/S today and there really IS a baby in there!!!!!! As the thread that made me join in the first place, I wanted to post my good news here! :yipee:

Chantel - I just KNOW this is going to happen for you! I am so happy this cycle is looking so good!!!!! :dust:

Lemon Tea - you were def posting on here back when I was, and I am super excited for you! :happydance:

Kellie - you are awesome for keeping up with this thread and helping to keep the positive energy on here alive! :thumbup:

Congrats to the other BFPs too! And to all the new ladies, it WILL HAPPEN!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## steelergirl55

curleymumma said:


> HI Ladies (and bubs)
> 
> TO the lucky ones who have got their BFP- can you tell me what days did you take your clomid on?
> 
> i am on my second cycle, last cycle i did CD5-7 75mg. I ovulated but no BFP. I have had a ripper of a period though- sorry if TMI- but although painful i'm happy as i sort of tought i was going to go through an early menopause as the AF's were getting further apart, lighter and shorter. So a good O, and a good 31 day cycle with a healthy period is all good!
> 
> Im on my second cycle, i started day 3 with the clomid this time. Im hoping with day 3-7 that i have more chance of more follicels and therefore more chance of getting one of them to fertilise!!
> 
> I am also on a plethera of herbal/elemental supplements, such as:
> EPO, flaxseed oil and robitussen (all for EWCM),
> 100mg asprin, green tea, raspberry leaf tea, magnesium for uterine linning
> vit E, for follicle health
> Folate for baby
> Bcomplex for leutal phase strength
> chromium and metformin (1000mg 2x oer day) for insulin resistance
> co-q-10, selenium and genrel vitamins for optimum health
> Plus thyroxine for my underactive thyroid!
> 
> I would be glad to hear what other ladies are up to,
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Third round was charmed for me. Took Clomid days 3-7. On CD #15 there were 3 mature follicles on my right ovary - 18, 19, and 26mm. Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## curleymumma

[/QUOTE]Third round was charmed for me. Took Clomid days 3-7. On CD #15 there were 3 mature follicles on my right ovary - 18, 19, and 26mm. Good luck!!!! :dust:[/QUOTE]

Thats great news :thumbup:- did you get your :bfp: ?


----------



## Jaws

Starting my first cycle of Clomid 50mg in a few days CD 5-9!!!!! I can't wit!!


----------



## LemonTea

YAY! Congrats Steelergirl! Wishing you an uneventful and happy nine months!


----------



## wantababy1

Hi ladies! I missed all of u... I havent been on here in forever!!! Had to stop obsessing on this site but im back. Now i didnt get a chance to read all the posts but i did see that we have 5 bfp's now!!! That is so amazing and congrats to all of u. Well as for me there is no good news. Me and dh are still trying and i completed my third and final round of clomid and i am now 1 dpo. If this round doesnt work i dont know what to do because my doctor wont give me anymore:(... I am praying that this is my lucky round. So ladies plz keep ur fingers and toes crossed for me and to the rest of u wbo is still playing the wait for it game right along with me i will have my fingers and toes crossed for u ladies as well.....


----------



## curleymumma

wantababy1 said:


> Hi ladies! I missed all of u... I havent been on here in forever!!! Had to stop obsessing on this site but im back. Now i didnt get a chance to read all the posts but i did see that we have 5 bfp's now!!! That is so amazing and congrats to all of u. Well as for me there is no good news. Me and dh are still trying and i completed my third and final round of clomid and i am now 1 dpo. If this round doesnt work i dont know what to do because my doctor wont give me anymore:(... I am praying that this is my lucky round. So ladies plz keep ur fingers and toes crossed for me and to the rest of u wbo is still playing the wait for it game right along with me i will have my fingers and toes crossed for u ladies as well.....

I will cross it all for you babe! I know easier said than done- but relaxing WILL help- it even helps the blood flow throught the uterus- and they think accupuncture in the Luetal Phase is helpfull to (for the same reason). I hope this is your month! :kiss::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## nlk

room for one more?? :)

im 20, and about to start my first round of clomid...ive just finished my course of provera, so now just waiting for AF so that i can get started! im really excited but getting really nervous as well now, its come around so quick so starting to feel real now! its so nice to see so many clomid bfps as well!!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## curleymumma

nlk said:


> room for one more?? :)
> 
> im 20, and about to start my first round of clomid...ive just finished my course of provera, so now just waiting for AF so that i can get started! im really excited but getting really nervous as well now, its come around so quick so starting to feel real now! its so nice to see so many clomid bfps as well!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Of course theres alwyas room for one more! I have a feeling you will get your :bfp: first time around!


----------



## nlk

curleymumma said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> room for one more?? :)
> 
> im 20, and about to start my first round of clomid...ive just finished my course of provera, so now just waiting for AF so that i can get started! im really excited but getting really nervous as well now, its come around so quick so starting to feel real now! its so nice to see so many clomid bfps as well!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Of course theres alwyas room for one more! I have a feeling you will get your :bfp: first time around!Click to expand...

ahhh that would be so amazing if i did! but i wont hold my breath...my FS took one look at me, and said he's got this funny feeling im clomid resistant! i genuinely believe in gut feeling...although im really hoping he's wrong!

good luck to you!! how long have you been trying for? if you dont mind me asking!


----------



## curleymumma

nlk said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> room for one more?? :)
> 
> im 20, and about to start my first round of clomid...ive just finished my course of provera, so now just waiting for AF so that i can get started! im really excited but getting really nervous as well now, its come around so quick so starting to feel real now! its so nice to see so many clomid bfps as well!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Of course theres alwyas room for one more! I have a feeling you will get your :bfp: first time around!Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh that would be so amazing if i did! but i wont hold my breath...my FS took one look at me, and said he's got this funny feeling im clomid resistant! i genuinely believe in gut feeling...although im really hoping he's wrong!
> 
> good luck to you!! how long have you been trying for? if you dont mind me asking!Click to expand...

I am on my second round of clomid- last month i Ovulated, but not BFP! i have been off contracteption for two years with no luck before clomid. Im also taking metformin as that can help the effectiveness of clomid. 

I suppose i assumed that you would fall quickly cos your in the prime of your fertile period! (age wise)- where as i am towards the end of my fertile life (mid 30's).

Good luck!


----------



## nlk

curleymumma said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nlk said:
> 
> 
> room for one more?? :)
> 
> im 20, and about to start my first round of clomid...ive just finished my course of provera, so now just waiting for AF so that i can get started! im really excited but getting really nervous as well now, its come around so quick so starting to feel real now! its so nice to see so many clomid bfps as well!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Of course theres alwyas room for one more! I have a feeling you will get your :bfp: first time around!Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh that would be so amazing if i did! but i wont hold my breath...my FS took one look at me, and said he's got this funny feeling im clomid resistant! i genuinely believe in gut feeling...although im really hoping he's wrong!
> 
> good luck to you!! how long have you been trying for? if you dont mind me asking!Click to expand...
> 
> I am on my second round of clomid- last month i Ovulated, but not BFP! i have been off contracteption for two years with no luck before clomid. Im also taking metformin as that can help the effectiveness of clomid.
> 
> I suppose i assumed that you would fall quickly cos your in the prime of your fertile period! (age wise)- where as i am towards the end of my fertile life (mid 30's).
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

ok, hope the second round is the one! at least you ovulated, so thats good!!

i dont ovulate on my own whatsoever...because of pcos. my age is the very reason i was keen to get started and not put it off...tbh, the only reason we werent ttc before we found out about the pcos was because of the reaction of others...but now i realise that i dont care whether other people think im rushing into it, because this is my life. I have no real reason to push it back to a later date. my parents are so so supportive of me as well, which i actually didnt expect (not this much anyway!). OH's parents are much more....reserved. but i dont think people who have had no problems conceiving can really give an opinion, because they dont know what its like.

mid-30s isn't too bad...i know someone who got pregnant on clomid at 37 and AGAIN at 40, and now has 2 beautiful little children! and it took ages and a relatively high dose (i think) to actually get her ovulating! so i tihnk youre in pretty good stead :)


----------



## Chloe597

I'm loving the title of this thread now...5 BFP's! That is so wonderful! 

Welcome nlk, curleymumma, jaws, and storkwatcher! Good luck to you all! 

I have been lying low on this thread since I was off Clomid for this cycle, but I'm going back on it once AF arrives (should be in about a week). THIS time i will get monitoring with bloods and ultrasounds! I have been heavily spotting since O date, and yet my RE thinks this is nothing. ugh! I can't wait to have proper monitoring so someone can do something about this!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! Welcome to all the new ladies who have joined us!!!

I thought I would stop by to update you all! Unfortunately we did not fall preggers this month like I thought we would. We had clear HSG and good SA and I actually ovualted this month.

So now I'm on my 6th round of Clomid 100 mg. At my last appoinment he said he would up it to 150 mg this time but since I ovulated last month he wants to keep it the same. I'm a little frustrated with this because I've only truly ovulated twice in sixrounds. That's only a 33% chance that we would have got pregnant. To top it all off, I don't get my RE referral until then end of this cycle!

We both feel so defeated at the moment, so lots of prayers would be awesome!


----------



## Roembke88

kcoennen said:


> Did you get your surge today?? I didn't. I only tested this afternoon, and nothing. Today was cd12 for me. My dr said to not start testing until the 14, so I'm hoping there is still a chance. I just have a feeling that I will never see that smiley face!
> 
> What a fun date night you guys had!!!! I'm so jealous. I'm a HS cheer coach, so at the moment my nights are filled with basketball games and practices. Some night I hope to go out on a date!!
> 
> How are things going with you Kel??

I see your pregnant with twins.... Are those clomid twins??? && Congrats


----------



## Roembke88

Im on my first round of clomid. IM CD6.... Hoping for a :bfp: :)


----------



## newfiekat

Hi everyone! I hope all is well. Im currently on my second cycle of Clomid, CD5, and the hot flashes have kicked it. Had a little cramping on my left side yesterday. But other than that, im feeling good. Hoping for good results this cycle. 


I noticed in one of the threads I was reading, that a girl O'd on CD32. Thats really late. I wonder how many people this happen too?


----------



## Chloe597

Newfiekat, I also O'd on CD32. It's not normal, and my RE said its considered 'irregular ovulation' which is a sign of PCOS. The clomid that I took that cycle did not do anything to induce my ovulation that late. I was told it was a natural ovulation.


----------



## newfiekat

Chloe597 said:


> Newfiekat, I also O'd on CD32. It's not normal, and my RE said its considered 'irregular ovulation' which is a sign of PCOS. The clomid that I took that cycle did not do anything to induce my ovulation that late. I was told it was a natural ovulation.

Hi, Maybe it was your post that I read lol. Im never sure when I O, so I was surprised to see it was so late. I just finished one cycle of Clomid, and it did make me O. So im onto Clomid again this month. My cycles are normally irregular, and really long, but with the first cycle of Clomid, mine was 31 days. And my prog at cd21 was 32.1. So I hope it works for us this time.

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.326

newfiekat said:


> I noticed in one of the threads I was reading, that a girl O'd on CD32. Thats really late. I wonder how many people this happen too?

I O'd on CD40 and got a BFP, so while it's not necessarily normal, it can happen and you can get pregnant from late ovualation. There are a lot of concerns about late ovulation and egg quality, but I've read a lot of posts on SoulCysters.com from women who ovulated past day 30 and have happy, healthy children as a result. My first cycle of clomid did not work, but 52 days later I found out I got pregnant on my own.


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies! Welcome to all the new ladies who have joined us!!!
> 
> I thought I would stop by to update you all! Unfortunately we did not fall preggers this month like I thought we would. We had clear HSG and good SA and I actually ovualted this month.
> 
> So now I'm on my 6th round of Clomid 100 mg. At my last appoinment he said he would up it to 150 mg this time but since I ovulated last month he wants to keep it the same. I'm a little frustrated with this because I've only truly ovulated twice in sixrounds. That's only a 33% chance that we would have got pregnant. To top it all off, I don't get my RE referral until then end of this cycle!
> 
> We both feel so defeated at the moment, so lots of prayers would be awesome!

I'll definitely keep you in my prayers. So sorry you didn't catch the egg this time. Here's hoping cycle 6 is your last and you get your BFP soon!


----------



## curleymumma

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies! Welcome to all the new ladies who have joined us!!!
> 
> I thought I would stop by to update you all! Unfortunately we did not fall preggers this month like I thought we would. We had clear HSG and good SA and I actually ovualted this month.
> 
> So now I'm on my 6th round of Clomid 100 mg. At my last appoinment he said he would up it to 150 mg this time but since I ovulated last month he wants to keep it the same. I'm a little frustrated with this because I've only truly ovulated twice in sixrounds. That's only a 33% chance that we would have got pregnant. To top it all off, I don't get my RE referral until then end of this cycle!
> 
> We both feel so defeated at the moment, so lots of prayers would be awesome!

I hope this is your month! GL!!! :thumbup:

I have this strange thing happening to me since on clomid- im on cd10- and took clomid 3-7 this time, and i found - as with last time- in the middle ten days i get very depressed and DONT want a baby- its very confusing. LAst cycle i went through the motions anyway and BD'd at the right times, but right now i feel so different at not at all maternal like i did a few days ago. Has anyone else felt this on clomid?


----------



## kcoennen

Roembke88 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> Did you get your surge today?? I didn't. I only tested this afternoon, and nothing. Today was cd12 for me. My dr said to not start testing until the 14, so I'm hoping there is still a chance. I just have a feeling that I will never see that smiley face!
> 
> What a fun date night you guys had!!!! I'm so jealous. I'm a HS cheer coach, so at the moment my nights are filled with basketball games and practices. Some night I hope to go out on a date!!
> 
> How are things going with you Kel??
> 
> I see your pregnant with twins.... Are those clomid twins??? && CongratsClick to expand...

Yes and no. I was on clomid to jump start my cycles after stopping BC. In order to have twins from clomid, your ovaries need to be over stimulated. During my first ultrasound, they had to look at my ovaries to make sure they weren't still producing eggs from the clomid, and they could barely find them. If they glow and show up right away, then they are over stimulated. So they said our twins are not from the clomid. We have very strong genes of twins in both of our families (even though it doesnt matter about the guy's side), so we got our twins from our genes, not clomid. Clomid just assisted my body to get back on track. 

And thank you!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

curleymumma said:


> IluvRedskins said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Welcome to all the new ladies who have joined us!!!
> 
> I thought I would stop by to update you all! Unfortunately we did not fall preggers this month like I thought we would. We had clear HSG and good SA and I actually ovualted this month.
> 
> So now I'm on my 6th round of Clomid 100 mg. At my last appoinment he said he would up it to 150 mg this time but since I ovulated last month he wants to keep it the same. I'm a little frustrated with this because I've only truly ovulated twice in sixrounds. That's only a 33% chance that we would have got pregnant. To top it all off, I don't get my RE referral until then end of this cycle!
> 
> We both feel so defeated at the moment, so lots of prayers would be awesome!
> 
> I hope this is your month! GL!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I have this strange thing happening to me since on clomid- im on cd10- and took clomid 3-7 this time, and i found - as with last time- in the middle ten days i get very depressed and DONT want a baby- its very confusing. LAst cycle i went through the motions anyway and BD'd at the right times, but right now i feel so different at not at all maternal like i did a few days ago. Has anyone else felt this on clomid?Click to expand...

Thank you!!! I haven't been it that situation before but I'm definitely sending up prayers for you!


----------



## curleymumma

I have found that clomid gives me preg symptoms- i only just figured this out as im on my second cycle- last month i was sure i was preg cos i was queezy and having vivid dreams and sore breasts and lethargy!- none of these are normal for me- however im on cd10 right now, three days after last tablet and btween 2 to 7 days before O- and i have all those symptoms already! I have aversions to smells, coffee and alcohol- I can only assume that its the clomid that is causing these symptoms- any other ladies experience this?


----------



## newfiekat

Good Morning ladies!

So I started round 2 of Clomid and im on CD6 right now. Before I took the first pill, I had a heavy AF, then when I started the Clomid, AF just slacked right off and ive been spotting for two days....Is that odd? This never happened last time. And the only difference is first Cycle is was on 50mg, and now im on 100mg. With the spotting im afraid its not going to work this time...eeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## LemonTea

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies! Welcome to all the new ladies who have joined us!!!
> 
> I thought I would stop by to update you all! Unfortunately we did not fall preggers this month like I thought we would. We had clear HSG and good SA and I actually ovualted this month.
> 
> So now I'm on my 6th round of Clomid 100 mg. At my last appoinment he said he would up it to 150 mg this time but since I ovulated last month he wants to keep it the same. I'm a little frustrated with this because I've only truly ovulated twice in sixrounds. That's only a 33% chance that we would have got pregnant. To top it all off, I don't get my RE referral until then end of this cycle!
> 
> We both feel so defeated at the moment, so lots of prayers would be awesome!

I would be frustrated too, but I'm glad that this is your last cycle before being able to see a fertility specialist. I hope you won't need to (fingers crossed for a last chance Clomid BFP), but if you do, I hope you get a great new doctor who can help you get pregnant.


----------



## StorkWatcher

Hey ladies!:wave:

Just popping in for a bit...

*IluvRedskins*-- My heart goes out to you.:hugs:
I hate having the wind knocked out of our sails too.:nope:
Keep clinging to hope, sister!:flower:
Fx for another ov!:happydance:
And I'm hoping you find a great FS, but prayers sent that you won't need him/her.:winkwink: 
>>>>>
*curleymomma*-- This is my 1st round, so I'm no help w/side effects.
I thought for sure I was PG 2mo ago. Everything but HPT's led me to believe it. I was so devastated when AF came. I haven't cried that hard in years.:cry:
I've resolved myself to now pin any suspected TWW symptoms directly on Clomid so I won't be let down.:wacko::shrug::haha:
Gah! I just don't know... I'm just trying to find ways to trick myself into coping w/disappointment.:dohh:
Hoping those effects you're going through turn to good things!:hugs:
>>>>>
*newfiekat*-- This was my 1st round, but my period stopped(just spotting) the day after my 1st pill. I normally would have had 3 more AF days. I took 100mg, cd3-7.:shrug: I'm waiting to ov & I'm @cd8.
>>>>>


Sorry all, but I'm feeling teary & angry as ever today.:cry::growlmad:
What a fine wreck I've become.:headspin:

DH had order to repeat SA for upcoming IUI.
When Dr suggested we try Clomid, they asked for that SA to be done sooner than later. They wanted recheck done prior to starting Clomid.
Got email from Dr yest.
Just found out that DH's SA was "misfiled" (= lost?).:growlmad:
Low count & low motility.:nope:
Email said to BD "cd10-20 & see what happens this cycle.":shrug:
If we don't get a BFP, then we're to start IUI.
I know in my heart, we're more likely to be needing IVF.:nope:

Have appt on Fri.-- Will get specifics then.
Feeling like we're taking 2 steps forward & 10 steps backward.:wacko:
I'm just crushed at the odds stacking up against us.
Of course, we're gonna get on w/the BD'g!:winkwink:

Trying so hard to stay hopeful here.
Bring on the statistics! I want to represent that happy percentile!:thumbup:


----------



## newfiekat

StorkWatcher said:


> Hey ladies!:wave:
> 
> Just popping in for a bit...
> 
> *IluvRedskins*-- My heart goes out to you.:hugs:
> I hate having the wind knocked out of our sails too.:nope:
> Keep clinging to hope, sister!:flower:
> Fx for another ov!:happydance:
> And I'm hoping you find a great FS, but prayers sent that you won't need him/her.:winkwink:
> >>>>>
> *curleymomma*-- This is my 1st round, so I'm no help w/side effects.
> I thought for sure I was PG 2mo ago. Everything but HPT's led me to believe it. I was so devastated when AF came. I haven't cried that hard in years.:cry:
> I've resolved myself to now pin any suspected TWW symptoms directly on Clomid so I won't be let down.:wacko::shrug::haha:
> Gah! I just don't know... I'm just trying to find ways to trick myself into coping w/disappointment.:dohh:
> Hoping those effects you're going through turn to good things!:hugs:
> >>>>>
> *newfiekat*-- This was my 1st round, but my period stopped(just spotting) the day after my 1st pill. I normally would have had 3 more AF days. I took 100mg, cd3-7.:shrug: I'm waiting to ov & I'm @cd8.
> >>>>>
> 
> 
> Sorry all, but I'm feeling teary & angry as ever today.:cry::growlmad:
> What a fine wreck I've become.:headspin:
> 
> DH had order to repeat SA for upcoming IUI.
> When Dr suggested we try Clomid, they asked for that SA to be done sooner than later. They wanted recheck done prior to starting Clomid.
> Got email from Dr yest.
> Just found out that DH's SA was "misfiled" (= lost?).:growlmad:
> Low count & low motility.:nope:
> Email said to BD "cd10-20 & see what happens this cycle.":shrug:
> If we don't get a BFP, then we're to start IUI.
> I know in my heart, we're more likely to be needing IVF.:nope:
> 
> Have appt on Fri.-- Will get specifics then.
> Feeling like we're taking 2 steps forward & 10 steps backward.:wacko:
> I'm just crushed at the odds stacking up against us.
> Of course, we're gonna get on w/the BD'g!:winkwink:
> 
> Trying so hard to stay hopeful here.
> Bring on the statistics! I want to represent that happy percentile!:thumbup:

Hey Storkwatcher, thanks for the reply! I know its hard to stay positive, and having everyone tell you to just relax and it will happen, that doesnt help so much. Just know there are lots of others going through this with you, and your not the only one. :hugs: All we can do is to try our best, making our best efforts for a positive outcome. Its like putting together one crazy puzzle, some people get it right away, while others take more time figuring it out. There are definately road blocks, like this darn spotting im having at the moment. But im hoping that will pass......and these hot flashes...OY! :growlmad: Keep your head up, and you will get through this :flower:


----------



## eebee

Did anyone get spotting round about 2-3dpo? I'm on 50mg, first month so I don't really know what to expect. I need to wait til the 9th to get my progesterone blood test for ovulation but am a little concerned. Could it be ovulation bleeding?


----------



## Mbhg1980

Hi, I'm new here...I posted my own thread for April 2012 Buddies before I saw this! Hope it's okay for me to join this, too...:flower:

I'm round 2 clomid at 100mg, days 5-9. Today is cd10 and I think DH and I will BD today and every other day until cd20. On cd21 I will get my progesterone level checked w/ a blood test. I'm not needing to do an u/s to check on follies as long as the blood test shows I ovulated. 

:dust: to all!


----------



## curleymumma

Hey ladies, 

feeling very despondant today...im cd13 and no clomid symptoms at all....we starte the bd-ing and im using pre-seed for the forst time. Using robotussin and EPO to help with EWCM- but none so far. LAst month i was perfectly normal for ewcm, i have a feeling im not going to O...No tenderness or full feeling like on the first round of clomid...sigh....I feel like im running out of time...DH going away for work for 6months, he is leaving in 4-6 weeks, so i'm feeling the pressure....When did baby making get so hard? How do people manage to fall pregnant by accident? I know people who fell pg while on the pill and using condoms!
:cry::coffee::dohh::cry::coffee::dohh::cry::coffee::cry::dohh::coffee:


----------



## kcoennen

curleymumma said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> feeling very despondant today...im cd13 and no clomid symptoms at all....we starte the bd-ing and im using pre-seed for the forst time. Using robotussin and EPO to help with EWCM- but none so far. LAst month i was perfectly normal for ewcm, i have a feeling im not going to O...No tenderness or full feeling like on the first round of clomid...sigh....I feel like im running out of time...DH going away for work for 6months, he is leaving in 4-6 weeks, so i'm feeling the pressure....When did baby making get so hard? How do people manage to fall pregnant by accident? I know people who fell pg while on the pill and using condoms!
> :cry::coffee::dohh::cry::coffee::dohh::cry::coffee::cry::dohh::coffee:

Don't lose hope! I had no symptoms whatsoever on Clomid. No EWCM either. But it worked!!


----------



## curleymumma

kcoennen said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> feeling very despondant today...im cd13 and no clomid symptoms at all....we starte the bd-ing and im using pre-seed for the forst time. Using robotussin and EPO to help with EWCM- but none so far. LAst month i was perfectly normal for ewcm, i have a feeling im not going to O...No tenderness or full feeling like on the first round of clomid...sigh....I feel like im running out of time...DH going away for work for 6months, he is leaving in 4-6 weeks, so i'm feeling the pressure....When did baby making get so hard? How do people manage to fall pregnant by accident? I know people who fell pg while on the pill and using condoms!
> :cry::coffee::dohh::cry::coffee::dohh::cry::coffee::cry::dohh::coffee:
> 
> Don't lose hope! I had no symptoms whatsoever on Clomid. No EWCM either. But it worked!!Click to expand...

Thats nice to hear! I shall carry that with me today- fingers XXXX
Im heading into the city to study in a sunny coffee shop, then DH is meeting me later and we will go see a movie and wander the city, hopefully a nice relax and romanitc wander will stimulate all the right things!

Its a godsend having you ladies for support!
:happydance:


----------



## curleymumma

My update- i got a small show of ewcm this am- and then some more tonight- yay! We bd'd last night so im excited, cant tonoight as DH is away, hope last nights gets me through! We can tmrw night, but i think i may have O'd by then- ive never OPK'd b4, but i think i may go get one tmorw! For the frst time ever i am actually thinking i have a shot at this, this month!

KCOennen- how far along are you? What was your TTC record?


----------



## kcoennen

curleymumma said:


> My update- i got a small show of ewcm this am- and then some more tonight- yay! We bd'd last night so im excited, cant tonoight as DH is away, hope last nights gets me through! We can tmrw night, but i think i may have O'd by then- ive never OPK'd b4, but i think i may go get one tmorw! For the frst time ever i am actually thinking i have a shot at this, this month!
> 
> KCOennen- how far along are you? What was your TTC record?

I'm 19 weeks, so half way there. We'll be finding out Wednesday when our induction date will be. I'm due Sept 1, but they won't let me go past Aug 11. We were TTC for 6 months, was put on Clomid the last month, and it worked! I wasn't ovulating because my body was still thinking it was on BC, so it just needed a jump start.


----------



## curleymumma

kcoennen said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> My update- i got a small show of ewcm this am- and then some more tonight- yay! We bd'd last night so im excited, cant tonoight as DH is away, hope last nights gets me through! We can tmrw night, but i think i may have O'd by then- ive never OPK'd b4, but i think i may go get one tmorw! For the frst time ever i am actually thinking i have a shot at this, this month!
> 
> KCOennen- how far along are you? What was your TTC record?
> 
> I'm 19 weeks, so half way there. We'll be finding out Wednesday when our induction date will be. I'm due Sept 1, but they won't let me go past Aug 11. We were TTC for 6 months, was put on Clomid the last month, and it worked! I wasn't ovulating because my body was still thinking it was on BC, so it just needed a jump start.Click to expand...

Good Luck KC!!! I hope scan goes well! And GL with the induction! Thats quite early, three weeks early! So you will need to be ready in advance!:happydance::baby::kiss:


----------



## curleymumma

Hi ladies, spirits a bit uplifted as yesterday morning i did a OPK and it was neg- followed in the evening by a +, and this moring by a -, so i hope that i did O yesterday sometime, we BD'd around the right times i think. So headachy, clomid seems to be giving me PMT symptoms, headahces, acne and moodiness. Its odd, makes me feel like im sure about to get AF, but i know im not. 

Last night i dreamt i went to work and the cast of the big bang theory were there, and they kept laughing at me because i would call them by their character names.....last cycle i had odd and vivid dremas too, i hopefully took that as a preg sig, but not i realise its clomid as i only O'd yesterday (i hope!)

Isnt it amazing how these hormones have such a massive effect upon our bodies and our psychology?

Sigh.... :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
My name is Lacey. May I join you? I am on my 2nd round of Clomiphene 50mgs, I am 23 and trying for baby number 1 with my husband who has 2 boys from a previous marriage.


----------



## Chloe597

OMG! I got my :bfp:!! It feels so surreal right now. I spotted so much this cycle, I thought no way could an egg implant. I hope this one sticks!! I'm freaking out. Haven't told DH yet. was in too much shock this morning, and he was fast asleep. 

Even tho this is not a Clomid BFP, I wanted to let you all know since you have been so supportive! 

I don't know what to do now. I'm only 14 DPO, so I'm not sure when to call the doctor. So many thoughts going through my head!
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-10 06.51.26.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## eebee

Call the doctor asap to get a blood test to confirm.


----------



## Mrs.326

Chloe597 said:


> OMG! I got my :bfp:!! It feels so surreal right now. I spotted so much this cycle, I thought no way could an egg implant. I hope this one sticks!! I'm freaking out. Haven't told DH yet. was in too much shock this morning, and he was fast asleep.
> 
> Even tho this is not a Clomid BFP, I wanted to let you all know since you have been so supportive!
> 
> I don't know what to do now. I'm only 14 DPO, so I'm not sure when to call the doctor. So many thoughts going through my head!

CONGRATS, CHLOE!!! :happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Chloe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## eebee

Congratulations Chloe!


----------



## kcoennen

YAY CHLOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM SO VERY HAPPY AND EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! Please keep us updated!!! I want to know how DH reacts! :)


----------



## wantababy1

Hey ladies.... I know its been a long time since i posted but i have been trying to relax. As u all knw this is my last cycle of clomid and i can start testing tomorrow at 9 dpo. I am so scared that this cycle is going to be a bust like my last 2 cycles so i dont want to test but at the same time i am anxious to know. I been praying hard to god that this is my bfp round. I truely dont know what the doctors next move will be from here and im afraid i may not be able to afford it. Im kinda thinking that i will be babyless for the rest of my life "tears".... Im not really feeling to hopeful on this round because i had zero side effects this time around, i had a pos ov test but no o pains at all and my last 2 cycles i had clomid side effects and o pain. My bbs are sore but that is also a af sympton for me so i have nothing promising going on... So i guess wish me luck ladies for what its worth and im hoping this os it for me... I will let you ladies know...fxd triple times... Plus a shout of congrats for chole!!!! Im so happy for you :)


----------



## curleymumma

Chloe597 said:


> OMG! I got my :bfp:!! It feels so surreal right now. I spotted so much this cycle, I thought no way could an egg implant. I hope this one sticks!! I'm freaking out. Haven't told DH yet. was in too much shock this morning, and he was fast asleep.
> 
> Even tho this is not a Clomid BFP, I wanted to let you all know since you have been so supportive!
> 
> I don't know what to do now. I'm only 14 DPO, so I'm not sure when to call the doctor. So many thoughts going through my head!

LOve the pic! Thats the REAL BFp!!! Not like the ones where you have squint and turn the computer around in order to say "yes i think i see soemthing..."

Keep us updated! Were you on Clomid previously?


----------



## newfiekat

Chloe597 said:


> OMG! I got my :bfp:!! It feels so surreal right now. I spotted so much this cycle, I thought no way could an egg implant. I hope this one sticks!! I'm freaking out. Haven't told DH yet. was in too much shock this morning, and he was fast asleep.
> 
> Even tho this is not a Clomid BFP, I wanted to let you all know since you have been so supportive!
> 
> I don't know what to do now. I'm only 14 DPO, so I'm not sure when to call the doctor. So many thoughts going through my head!

Congrats Chloe! Awesome news :)


----------



## curleymumma

OK ladies, bring me home c'mon c'mon, give me my long awaited BFP!!!!

So, i have no idea about when i o'd, yesterday a.m i got pos OPK, yet the day or so b4 that i had the EWCM, if im correct after +opk i should O? Ontop of that coulndt DB last night as i got a UTI!!!! Im hoping that we will get to it tonight, but we also did the night b4. SO my Cm suggests that i o'd a few days ago, and the OPK suggests i will o today or tonight....and my UTI suggests that i should take a panadol and go to bed (ALONE!).

ANyhow, i did realsie that my last clomid cycle i also got a UTI around O, and also very crampy legs (wich i am getting again now), has anyone else experienced these symptoms ? last month i was hopefull it was some sort of PG symptoms, but i realise now it must be a clomid thing. The pain in my legs is phenomenal, and both times accompanied by a mild-ish UTI.

Anyhow, the good thing is that when my body goes down like this, i stop obsessing so much, i figure oh well, this is what we got....

Im going away soon, will be away for the whole of the second week in the tww- so that will be great, il be very busy with work and come back around 14dpo (depending on when i o'd) so i just have to decide to not think about it till i get home! I may to tempted to do a quick test on my last night away, as we do tend to go to the pub for "debreifing' on the last night....I suppose ill be on lemon lime and bitters!


----------



## Chloe597

Thanks, girls! I told DH last night and he got all teary eyed. I have only seen him do that at our wedding and his best friends wedding! It was very sweet. I don't think he quite believed it...he wanted to see the test for himself :) I bought a digi last night and used that after only 2 hours of holding my pee and it still showed pregnant :) I'm going in for an HCG count either tonight or tomorrow morning, depending on my work schedule. 

Curley - I took clomid twice before this cycle, 50 mg and 100 mg. 50 didn't make me O, and i had a very weird cycle with 100 mg - lots of cramping and no good temp spike. So i took a break while waiting to see an RE. Saw the RE who put me on a low dose of steroid to help bring my androgens down, and then got my BFP after a month on those steroids. Sorry to hear about your recurrant UTI's! Those are no fun at all. Did you BD when you noticed the EWCM? That is supposed to help the sperm survive longer, so you probably have a few days of vible sperm after BDing up there.

I'm a little sad that i had my last beer/glass of wine and didn't know it was going to be my last for a long time. I would have liked to end it with a nice expensive glass. I will have to settle for occasional sips of DH's. Small price to pay :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
How are you all doing?


----------



## nlk

i just finished my first round of clomid today. FXed it did something!

i feel a bit disheartened though. i didnt feel any different taking it, and i was expecting to get at least one side effect...is that normal? or a sign that it didnt work? im having a scan tuesday to see, but its taking ages! lol. impatient!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey pnut and nlk! Hope all of my clomid ladies are doing okay!

nlk - I've never really had any side effects with my Clomid and I'm on my sixth round. I tend to get a little moodier towards the end of the month and some cramps too. This is the first month that I have a few hot flashes! 

It looks like I'm on CD 10 and the EWCM started today...that's way earlier so I guess we will BD tonight. We have decided to BD every other day and maybe a few days in a row when it gets closer to my actual fertile window :)


----------



## StorkWatcher

Hey beautifuls!:wave:
Hope all the Clomid ladies are having a good day!:flower:
And it's Wednesday... Hump Day!
Yay for EWCM!:happydance: Get to BD'g, *IluvRedskins*!:haha:
You go, girl!:winkwink:

And another BFP!:wohoo: Yay!
:happydance:Congratulations, *Chloe*!:yellow:
Wishing you a happy & healthy 9months!:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## StorkWatcher

Hey ladies,
I really need some advice...
Feeling blindsided here!:headspin:

Normally, I have ov pains @one side or the other.
Usually it's R side, but I get L side ov pain abt twice/yr.
This is my 1st round of Clomid, 100mg, cd3-7.

I don't temp b/c I work diff shifts in any given wk.
I haven't gotten a +OPK the last 2mo(I always used FR),
but I went by ov pain & EWCM.
I bought CB Digi OPK's & FR OPK's for this cycle.

Cd8-11 was a lot of watery CM. Cd11 (afternoon on)-cd12 was EWCM.

I started using OPK's @cd9 (both FR&CBDigi).
I used a pee cup, so tests were done @same time w/same urine.

On CD10 I got a smiley OPK but not until night (the FR was-).
On CD11 I got another smiley in the afternoon. No smiley @night. (FR's were - all day).
I had awful *right* ov pain cd12 & figured that was ov.
OV=cd12(?).

Cd13- nothing much. No CM. OPK's were -.

I had EWCM return on cd14.:shrug:
I just had to POAS!:haha:
I know you're not supp to keep POAS after you get a +, but... c'mon!:haha:
So, yup, I got *left* side ov pains & a smiley on the OPK in evening. (Only OPK test I took that day... was just curious. Now I'm clueless!):wacko:
OV=cd14(?).

I'm NOT being monitored w/US this cycle.
Just getting progesterone level checked 7dpo.

I have nothing else going on as far as pain, cramps, ...
I'm not sure what dpo I am:dohh: but it's cd15.

So, dear ladies...
has this happened to anyone else?
Should I be trying diff OPK's? (Is there a more reliable one?)

When should I go for my progesterone check?
(After 1st possible ov or 2nd?)
*^This I really need to get right.*:dohh:

At what point do I walk away from the OPK's?:haha:

Thanks for reading this. And TIA if you can help out here!


----------



## kcoennen

StorkWatcher - It's possible that you O'ed twice. Clomid sometimes makes ovaries overactive, and they will release more than one egg. Or, your body could have geared up to O the first time, but the egg wasn't released, and it tried again. I would say you O'ed twice being that you are on a higher dosage of clomid. Since you might have O'ed cd12 and cd14, why don't you just use cd13 as the date, and go off of that?


----------



## StorkWatcher

Yes yes! Cd13 is a happy middle ground!:winkwink:
I think I'll run w/that then.:thumbup:
I really didn't know if a day off target would affect the progesterone results.:shrug:

I wondered abt the "gearing up" too,
but since the 2nd wave was diff ovary,
I was seriously like "oh, you've got to be kidding!":haha:

Thank you, hon!:hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

nlk said:


> i just finished my first round of clomid today. FXed it did something!
> 
> i feel a bit disheartened though. i didnt feel any different taking it, and i was expecting to get at least one side effect...is that normal? or a sign that it didnt work? im having a scan tuesday to see, but its taking ages! lol. impatient!

Hey nik- im on 1dpo of my second clomid cycle , it was successfull in making me O last month (50mg,cd5-9), but we diddnt catch it!!! Anyhow, i had NO sysmpotoms while taking the pills at all, i was worried i was not working, towards ovulation i felt the 'full' tender, bloated feeling and sex was painful. Anecdotally, closer to O i had some headaches (but not too bad) very bad leg cramps, vivid dreams and tender breasts. In the latter part of the cycle these symptoms continued and i was hopefull it was pg symptoms, but was clomid!!

This cycle (50mg, cd2-6) again no symptoms during the first half of the cycle, and this time NO pain, fullness or tenderness at O- again this worried me, but i did get the headaches and leg cramps- and got EWCM and OPk positive with more ewcm at the opk predicted time. But i cant be sure i o'd untill i do the 21 day progesterone.

Anyway, all this to say, your not missing symptoms yet- and i think how much you take and your general body make up will make a difference to your personal response. I know a lady who had no symptoms and fell on her first cycle.

Fingers XX!!!

(Are you taking EPO and robitussen to help with ewcm incase the clomid dries u up?)s


----------



## aig2011

Hello Ladies wanted to know if I could join in :)
I am going to be starting my second round of clomid as soon as AF shows up. I am currently taking provera 10mg x5days and I'm on day 3. I usually start AF 3 days after the last pill. I was dx'd with PCOS and did my 1st round of clomid 100mg in march. Went in for cd#14 u/s only had a 4.6mm follicle on left ovary. :cry: I was very disappointed I thought starting at 100mg would give me good results. So now I'm very excited to be starting Clomid 150mg cd 3-7 along with estradiol 2mg twice a day cd8-12. I will have a repeat u/s on cd#14. Hoping I get a mature follicle this time. Anyone have good results with Clomid 150mg second round? Good luck everyone and lots of :dust: to everyone :)


----------



## curleymumma

kcoennen said:


> StorkWatcher - It's possible that you O'ed twice. Clomid sometimes makes ovaries overactive, and they will release more than one egg. Or, your body could have geared up to O the first time, but the egg wasn't released, and it tried again. I would say you O'ed twice being that you are on a higher dosage of clomid. Since you might have O'ed cd12 and cd14, why don't you just use cd13 as the date, and go off of that?

From what i read CD21 is usual, and its not that it has to be exaclty day 21, or exacty 7dpo, ts just that it has to be a few dpo- as after O, wether concpetion takes place or not the corpus lutum (Sp?) which covers the egg (like a shell) breaks down and triggers a rise in progesterone. This elevated Progesterone is what they look for, so it doesnt matter exaclty what day, so long as its about 48 hours after O, the progesterone should begin to rise- and stay elevated untill the end of the lutal phase, when pgstn drops again and this allows the uterine lining to destabalise and start to shed. i hope that helps,
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nlk

curleymumma said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> i just finished my first round of clomid today. FXed it did something!
> 
> i feel a bit disheartened though. i didnt feel any different taking it, and i was expecting to get at least one side effect...is that normal? or a sign that it didnt work? im having a scan tuesday to see, but its taking ages! lol. impatient!
> 
> Hey nik- im on 1dpo of my second clomid cycle , it was successfull in making me O last month (50mg,cd5-9), but we diddnt catch it!!! Anyhow, i had NO sysmpotoms while taking the pills at all, i was worried i was not working, towards ovulation i felt the 'full' tender, bloated feeling and sex was painful. Anecdotally, closer to O i had some headaches (but not too bad) very bad leg cramps, vivid dreams and tender breasts. In the latter part of the cycle these symptoms continued and i was hopefull it was pg symptoms, but was clomid!!
> 
> This cycle (50mg, cd2-6) again no symptoms during the first half of the cycle, and this time NO pain, fullness or tenderness at O- again this worried me, but i did get the headaches and leg cramps- and got EWCM and OPk positive with more ewcm at the opk predicted time. But i cant be sure i o'd untill i do the 21 day progesterone.
> 
> Anyway, all this to say, your not missing symptoms yet- and i think how much you take and your general body make up will make a difference to your personal response. I know a lady who had no symptoms and fell on her first cycle.
> 
> Fingers XX!!!
> 
> (Are you taking EPO and robitussen to help with ewcm incase the clomid dries u up?)sClick to expand...


ahhh, fab! thanks! thats made me feel a bit better :haha: i think im overpanicking because the FS said he thinks im clomid resistant...before ive even started!

im 2 days post-clomid now, and _have_ been having headaches, and seriously painful legs...and my dreams are much more vivid than i remember!! lol....and i just thought i was losing the plot :happydance:

im going to use OPKs to try and see, but i have an u/s booked for tuesday to see. i havent thought about trying robitussen or EPO....so may have to go stock up! thanks!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

nlk said:


> i just finished my first round of clomid today. FXed it did something!
> 
> i feel a bit disheartened though. i didnt feel any different taking it, and i was expecting to get at least one side effect...is that normal? or a sign that it didnt work? im having a scan tuesday to see, but its taking ages! lol. impatient!

Be glad you didn't have side effects, I have hotflashes nonstop even after cd 9 I still have them ever sense my first round I have been having them. FX to you, baby dust too


----------



## kcsandoval

Can I join, I'm taking 200mg of clomid starting today (hopefully the side effects are not that bad!!!) and if that does not work...off to the RE I go. I hope I don't have to go that far as it's soooooo expensive. Well, hopefully one of you is starting clomid tomorrow and we can talk to each other!


----------



## curleymumma

nlk said:


> im going to use OPKs to try and see, but i have an u/s booked for tuesday to see. i havent thought about trying robitussen or EPO....so may have to go stock up! thanks!!!

Dont forget you only want the Robitussen with one ingredient- Guavenessin (i dont thinks thats the correct spelling)- sometimes they combine this with other ingredients wich dry up the mucus, you dont want that!!!:thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Well, some of you may remember me...I got pregnant in January of this year (for the second time...my first was a mmc last July), on my first cycle of Clomid 3-7, 50 mg. I miscarried that one soon after my BFP on February 8th, and have since been waiting to try again. I began taking a B-50 complex, baby aspirin, along with my prenatal vitamins right after I found out about my last miscarriage. Today, I began my Clomid, same days, same dose. So, I'm back in the saddle, so to speak.

Congrats to those of you who have recently got your BFP's! I pray they're all sticky beans! I'm hoping I get there soon again...with a pregnancy that makes it a full 9 months this time!


----------



## curleymumma

wookie130 said:


> Well, some of you may remember me...I got pregnant in January of this year (for the second time...my first was a mmc last July), on my first cycle of Clomid 3-7, 50 mg. I miscarried that one soon after my BFP on February 8th, and have since been waiting to try again. I began taking a B-50 complex, baby aspirin, along with my prenatal vitamins right after I found out about my last miscarriage. Today, I began my Clomid, same days, same dose. So, I'm back in the saddle, so to speak.
> 
> Congrats to those of you who have recently got your BFP's! I pray they're all sticky beans! I'm hoping I get there soon again...with a pregnancy that makes it a full 9 months this time!

Sorry to hear about that babe, its a rocky raod isnt it?
:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## mrsjcc

I am on my 3rd round of clomid, this being the first time on 100mg, and Im supposed to be doing an IUI as soon as I ovulate..however Im on CD 13 and nothing yet..I'm at the point of wanting to pull my hair out. My husband and I have been trying to get pregnant for 2 years, and have been seeing a FS for almost a year and a half. In that time, I have had 3 Laproscopic surgeries...Im trying really hard not to stress out, but its very hard..


----------



## wookie130

Curleymumma, is that baby in your avatar yours? Either way, what GORGEOUS child! Oh my!!!


----------



## Mbhg1980

kcsandoval said:


> Can I join, I'm taking 200mg of clomid starting today (hopefully the side effects are not that bad!!!) and if that does not work...off to the RE I go. I hope I don't have to go that far as it's soooooo expensive. Well, hopefully one of you is starting clomid tomorrow and we can talk to each other!

Good luck! I'm on 100mg with an RE, but nothing else, so it isn't that expensive (yet). I'm in the fertile/ovulation stage. Here's hoping it works for both of us this month!


----------



## shell018

I started 50mg of Clomid this cycle (April 4th) on CD5-9 ..now i am on CD 15 with my temps still down but am feeling really crampy like my period is going to start.. has anyone felt this way before?? I should be ovulating soon so i am thinking thats all it is. 

:dust: to all


----------



## IluvRedskins

I always have a lot of cramping with Clomid. I'm on my sixth cycle and sure enough it's back again :) I'm on CD 13, should O next week sometime!


----------



## nlk

CD10 now....i have NO idea when i should be ovulating though. hopefully my scan on tuesday will help me to understand a bit more!

when taking EPO, how much should i take/how often/long for? Ive heard that i shouldnt take it after O'ing, but im not sure why, and im not sure whether i should have started taking it already...if i should have done, i may just get robitussen instead...if it does the same job?


----------



## wantababy1

Yayyyyyy!!! I got my bfp this morning on a frer @ 13 dpo!!!! Im so excited! Guess 3rd time was a charm.... Omg, i am in total shock!!!! :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congratulations!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! H&H 9 months!


----------



## StorkWatcher

Wow!:wohoo:
:yellow:Congratulations, wantababy!:hugs:
Wishing you a joyously happy & healthy 9 months!:cloud9:

Nothing new to report here.
I'm still in the TWW limbo & nothing noteworthy, symptom-wise.
I did get some light pulling feeling across my abdomen & slight pressure feeling yesterday.
It wasn't painful. And it wasn't gas.:haha:
Figured it was the Clomid so i could keep some sanity.:headspin:
The TWW's get harder & harder to remain calm.:wacko:
DH is doing the dishes so I can relax! :hugs:Wow!
Keeping the PMA going...
Have a good day, ladies!:flower:


----------



## shell018

Congratulations wantababy :thumbup:

How exciting and wishing you a healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I'm about to start my third round of Clomid, my second on 100mg with Metformin. I was just about to take the Provera when :witch: showed up on her own. Never thought I'd be so happy to see her :happydance:! FX it's because I ovulated although I didn't get a + OPK :shrug:

Good luck this round to everyone!


----------



## curleymumma

HopinAndPrayn said:


> I'm about to start my third round of Clomid, my second on 100mg with Metformin. I was just about to take the Provera when :witch: showed up on her own. Never thought I'd be so happy to see her :happydance:! FX it's because I ovulated although I didn't get a + OPK :shrug:
> 
> Good luck this round to everyone!

Thats a great sign!


----------



## curleymumma

wantababy1 said:


> Yayyyyyy!!! I got my bfp this morning on a frer @ 13 dpo!!!! Im so excited! Guess 3rd time was a charm.... Omg, i am in total shock!!!! :)

YAYAYAYAY!!!! you got your roud three miricle! So happy for you! 

WOuld you like to share your CLomid details (taking on which days, doses, and other things you may have done this cycle? Supplements fertitlity aids etc?? 

WOuld be great to get a heads up!


----------



## curleymumma

Hey ladies,

Im on cd 21 today, and about to head off for the day 21 progesterone. I have to admit for some reason i feel quietly confident this month, although i have no real reason to be- i think its because i had such great EWCM and a +OPK, plus it was my first time trying with pre-seed. 

Im not feeling so desperate this cycle, i dont know why as the stakes get higher for every cycle, but i have this calm feeling, and i even found myself yesterday say to myself "no, dont eat that its not good for the baby"- i caught myself and thought "oh woman dont get carried away!!!"-- 

One can hope right?

Lets hope that we can add a few more BFP's in the next few weeks!


----------



## wantababy1

Curleymumma-Thank u :) Im overjoyed!!! I didnt do to much different. I was on 50 mg of clomid on days 5-9 and I used preseed from the day of my pos opk everyday for about 3 days and i bd every other day. Thats it! I wish u lots of luck and i hope u get ur bfp very soon...


----------



## jennvm

Hi- I am new to BnB. I have been TTC for 8 mo. Was diagnosed with PCOS January 2012, took my first round of Clomid in March. I finally got a positive OPK, but have had 3 negative Pregnancy tests and still no AF. Tomorrow will be CD 35 and I will start provera.
This whole process has been extremely exhausting with testing, timing, hoping and politely dodging the "when are you going to have kids." comments.
I was hoping to find some support and understanding and maybe learn something about this process.
Has anyone who has taken Clomid developed the ovarian cysts? If so, did you have any symptoms?


----------



## kcoennen

Congrats Bev!!!! I am so excited and happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## shell018

jennvm said:


> Hi- I am new to BnB. I have been TTC for 8 mo. Was diagnosed with PCOS January 2012, took my first round of Clomid in March. I finally got a positive OPK, but have had 3 negative Pregnancy tests and still no AF. Tomorrow will be CD 35 and I will start provera.
> This whole process has been extremely exhausting with testing, timing, hoping and politely dodging the "when are you going to have kids." comments.
> I was hoping to find some support and understanding and maybe learn something about this process.
> Has anyone who has taken Clomid developed the ovarian cysts? If so, did you have any symptoms?

 

WELCOME to BnB:flower:

I have never experienced ovarian cysts from Clomid that i know of...Having PCOS you already have pearl like cysts on your ovaries..Did you have your progesterone checked on CD21..bc taking clomid leads to a false positive when taking OPK...the best thing you can do is take your temperature everyday in the morning before you get out of bed and track it on fertility friend..this will track your ovulation day. I hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## Chloe597

Congrats wantababy! Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!

Nlk- I took epo 1300mg every day from cd10 until O. Thats how much was in, one pill.


----------



## Mrs.326

Wantababy!! What great news!! Congrats :)


----------



## Mbhg1980

wantababy1 said:


> Yayyyyyy!!! I got my bfp this morning on a frer @ 13 dpo!!!! Im so excited! Guess 3rd time was a charm.... Omg, i am in total shock!!!! :)

Wow! Congratulations!!! :wohoo: Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## Mbhg1980

I have never experienced ovarian cysts from Clomid that i know of...Having PCOS you already have pearl like cysts on your ovaries..Did you have your progesterone checked on CD21..bc taking clomid leads to a false positive when taking OPK...the best thing you can do is take your temperature everyday in the morning before you get out of bed and track it on fertility friend..this will track your ovulation day. I hope this helps :thumbup:[/QUOTE]

I didn't know Clomid leads to a false positive on OPKs! Does it falsely tell you you have LH in your urine, or what? I thought the OPks could simply tell you about an LH surge, but not definitively tell you that you ovulated. Do you mind me asking where you read this or who told you? Thank you. :flower:


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> I have never experienced ovarian cysts from Clomid that i know of...Having PCOS you already have pearl like cysts on your ovaries..Did you have your progesterone checked on CD21..bc taking clomid leads to a false positive when taking OPK...the best thing you can do is take your temperature everyday in the morning before you get out of bed and track it on fertility friend..this will track your ovulation day. I hope this helps :thumbup:

I didn't know Clomid leads to a false positive on OPKs! Does it falsely tell you you have LH in your urine, or what? I thought the OPks could simply tell you about an LH surge, but not definitively tell you that you ovulated. Do you mind me asking where you read this or who told you? Thank you. :flower:[/QUOTE]

I wasnt aware of this...???


----------



## kcoennen

If you take an OPK right after taking Clomid, it may show up +; however, you're supposed to begin testing CD12 (or 5 days after your last pill) and after until you get a positive. Clomid won't make the OPK be + that far after taking the pills unless you are actually ovulating.


----------



## shell018

Mbhg1980 said:


> I have never experienced ovarian cysts from Clomid that i know of...Having PCOS you already have pearl like cysts on your ovaries..Did you have your progesterone checked on CD21..bc taking clomid leads to a false positive when taking OPK...the best thing you can do is take your temperature everyday in the morning before you get out of bed and track it on fertility friend..this will track your ovulation day. I hope this helps :thumbup:

I didn't know Clomid leads to a false positive on OPKs! Does it falsely tell you you have LH in your urine, or what? I thought the OPks could simply tell you about an LH surge, but not definitively tell you that you ovulated. Do you mind me asking where you read this or who told you? Thank you. :flower:[/QUOTE]

I read it on someones forum i am not sure the person who said it...but i have heard of it more that once.


----------



## shell018

kcoennen said:


> If you take an OPK right after taking Clomid, it may show up +; however, you're supposed to begin testing CD12 (or 5 days after your last pill) and after until you get a positive. Clomid won't make the OPK be + that far after taking the pills unless you are actually ovulating.

Thanks for clarifying i knew it could get you a false positive..i didn't know all the details..i prefer temping over OPK:flower:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

wantababy1 said:


> Yayyyyyy!!! I got my bfp this morning on a frer @ 13 dpo!!!! Im so excited! Guess 3rd time was a charm.... Omg, i am in total shock!!!! :)

CONGRATS HUN. have a H&H 9 months=)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
I finished my last pill on tuesday april 10th, started OPKs thursday the 12th - friday the 13th - and saturday the 14th - sunday the 15th - and monday the 16 + and tuesday the 17th +. I see a lot of people saying clomid can give false positives but I didn't get a positive til 4 or 5 days later. I think its safe to say I am Ovulating. I pray to god I am really ovulating because i have this light pain in my left ovary. 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v675/Boobookitty14eva/IMG_0051.jpg


----------



## PuppyPrincess

Hello Everyone!!! I read this whole conversation yesterday at work, couldnt stop!!! I hope its okay if I join in!!!

My name is Jackie and Im 28, my husband calls me PuppyPrincess bc currently my 2 dogs are my babies!! Been off BCP for 8 months and have irregular periods 35 to 50 days. Went to Dr 2 months ago and she said next step was Clomid but wanted to wait since I can only be on it for a couple cycles. I have a call into her today, hoping she was prescribe it now. I have had 6 cycles with no O and its sad to not even get a + on a OPK test. Wish me luck that I will get started on Clomid this cycle once the Provera starts my AF. 

Im soooooooooo happy for this site and to see Clomid working for some ladies!!! Makes me have some hope!! WOW didnt realize how hard TTC would be. Especially with 3 friends and my sister prego. 

I have a couple questions if anyone could answer, my dr and the nurse act like Im bothering them with my questions. 


How many cycles is Clomid allowed without causing negative affects?

Any tests youve had to do prior to Clomid? Like testing egg quality?

How do I go about getting my DH tested for SA? Just want to rule that out early!!!


----------



## StorkWatcher

Hey Jackie!:flower: Welcome!

I have 2 fur babies also-- they sure do make life more grand, don't they!
DH & I love our big pups!

As far as your questions,
they really depend on the Dr you're seeing.:shrug:

Typically, Clomid isn't prescribed for more than 6 cycles.
Some will take a break so they can continue taking it though (that way it's not 6 continuous cycles).:winkwink:
Some Dr's won't prescribe it for more than 3 cycles (mine won't).:nope:

You should have tests before taking Clomid.:thumbup:
At the very least... labs (progesterone, thyroid, etc.) & a trans-vag US.
Some Dr's require HSG to make sure the fallopian tubes are working.
FSH testing is also protocol w/my doc before prescribing Clomid.
SA's are commonly done before prescribing Clomid.
Then again, you read where some Dr's will prescribe Clomid without tests beforehand or monitoring during.:dohh:

As far as an SA for your DH,
if you're seeing a FS/RE re TTC, your DH will have no problem getting a SA order.
Otherwise, your OBGYN (or Dr you're seeing) would probably write out an order for him.

Just want to make sure that you know...:hugs:
OPK's do not necessarily show ovulation.
A +ive OPK only signifies a LH surge.
A progesterone test 7 days past ovulation will show
if you've ovulated or not.
If you're unsure of ovulation date,
ask your Dr-- s/he may retest a few days later.
ETA: Dr may give you order for progesterone test say cd 18, cd 21, and cd24. 

Hope this helps you in some way!:hugs:
GL & baby dust your way!:dust::dust::dust:

Hoping everyone here's doing great!
This has been the loooongest week!

When are you testing, curleymomma?
Got my fx for you!:hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Get BD'g, Pnutsprincess!:happydance:
Nice dark lines!:thumbup:


----------



## Breezy81

Hello Ladies,

I just finished my 4th round of 100mg clomid days 3-7. We tried for 2 years before looking at our options. Im 31 and DH is 37, so the clock is ticking. I started musinex and baby aspirin this month hoping it will get us that BFP. 

I joined BNB and started reading all of the great post here and would love you join you all in your journey. I'm so thankful there is a site like this so some one actaully understands what we have been and will go through.


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi Ladies! :wave: I've been reading this thread and I've gotten so attached to your stories and I'm so happy for all the BFP's!!
I would love to join you and hopefully get my very own BFP soon! 

My DH and I have been TTC since August 2011 and we were NTNP for 2 months prior to that. I have had all my bloodwork/hormone tests and everything had come back normal. I had an abdominal & transvag ultrasound in February which was also normal. I have been temping/charting for about 8 cycles and it always shows that I'm ovulating but no BFP so far. My DH went in for a SA at the end of March and that too came back normal. My Doctor decided to put me on Clomid to boost my chances, and this is my first cycle on it. I took 50 mg CD 3-7 and 

I'm currently on CD 18 and I think I ovulated on CD 12-13 due to ovulation pains and tons of EWCM but I was out of town and wasn't temping or using OPK's and now I'm not sure. I'm crampy today and my nipples have been super sensitive for a few days which is not normal for me. I'm sure it's the Clomid causing the odd symptoms but I didn't have any while taking the pills. My Doctor also said that the Clomid is out of your system by the time implantation occurs so there should be no Clomid side effects a week after the last pill. 

So sorry for the long post but I am totally new to meds and since I've always had a pretty regular cycle, I feel a little lost at the moment. I'm going into the Doctor this Friday for a progesterone test and hopefully it confirms ovulation. 

Is there anyone on Clomid here who is ovulating fine on their own? And if so, did the Clomid mess up your cycle/body?

Thanks :)


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hello everyone! I am hoping to join this thread and share my story and hear from others!

I am on my 1st round of 50mg Clomid. I am also taking 1500mg Metformin (I have PCOS). I am hoping to be one of the lucky ones with a pregnancy from only 1 month!! My doctor has been amazing! I am truly thankful I found him! I haven't ovulated since I have been TTC (about 13 months). I had to take Provera to get my cycle to start I was going on CD 40. I LOVE Provera! For some reason it made me super happy! My cycle started about 2 days after my last pill on provera 10pm Mar 31st. (I count from Apr 1st). So I took clomid CD3-7. I just used OPKs. (I can't temp for the life of me) On Sunday CD15 I got my 1st positive OPK since TTC!!!!!! I was sooo excited when I saw that smiley face!!! So yesterday, CD16 should have been "O" Day! I go into the doctor on Friday to get my Progesterone test. It will only be CD 20 but CD 21 is a Saturday. So for now I am just waiting! 

Some extra info:

DH got his SA done and was great 140m!!!!! only 50% mobility, but that is still 70m!! My doctor told him to not get a big head about it!! haha

I didn't get my HSG test done b/c I am allergic to shellfish and apparently that makes me allergic to the dye they use as well! Crazy!

If anyone has any questions just ask! I love talking about this! 

:dust:


----------



## curleymumma

Breezy81 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just finished my 4th round of 100mg clomid days 3-7. We tried for 2 years before looking at our options. Im 31 and DH is 37, so the clock is ticking. I started musinex and baby aspirin this month hoping it will get us that BFP.
> 
> I joined BNB and started reading all of the great post here and would love you join you all in your journey. I'm so thankful there is a site like this so some one actaully understands what we have been and will go through.

If your interested in quick help things- you could add EPO first half of cycle (improves EWCM) as well as vit E (improves egg qulaity).

Good luck, were all in this togethr!


----------



## curleymumma

Ready4Babe said:


> Hello everyone! I am hoping to join this thread and share my story and hear from others!
> 
> I am on my 1st round of 50mg Clomid. I am also taking 1500mg Metformin (I have PCOS). I am hoping to be one of the lucky ones with a pregnancy from only 1 month!! My doctor has been amazing! I am truly thankful I found him! I haven't ovulated since I have been TTC (about 13 months). I had to take Provera to get my cycle to start I was going on CD 40. I LOVE Provera! For some reason it made me super happy! My cycle started about 2 days after my last pill on provera 10pm Mar 31st. (I count from Apr 1st). So I took clomid CD3-7. I just used OPKs. (I can't temp for the life of me) On Sunday CD15 I got my 1st positive OPK since TTC!!!!!! I was sooo excited when I saw that smiley face!!! So yesterday, CD16 should have been "O" Day! I go into the doctor on Friday to get my Progesterone test. It will only be CD 20 but CD 21 is a Saturday. So for now I am just waiting!
> 
> Some extra info:
> 
> DH got his SA done and was great 140m!!!!! only 50% mobility, but that is still 70m!! My doctor told him to not get a big head about it!! haha
> 
> I didn't get my HSG test done b/c I am allergic to shellfish and apparently that makes me allergic to the dye they use as well! Crazy!
> 
> If anyone has any questions just ask! I love talking about this!
> 
> :dust:

Good luck babe, sounds great!


----------



## Mbhg1980

Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:

Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant!


----------



## Mbhg1980

Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:

Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant! :blush:


----------



## shell018

1babydreamer said:


> Hi Ladies! :wave: I've been reading this thread and I've gotten so attached to your stories and I'm so happy for all the BFP's!!
> I would love to join you and hopefully get my very own BFP soon!
> 
> My DH and I have been TTC since August 2011 and we were NTNP for 2 months prior to that. I have had all my bloodwork/hormone tests and everything had come back normal. I had an abdominal & transvag ultrasound in February which was also normal. I have been temping/charting for about 8 cycles and it always shows that I'm ovulating but no BFP so far. My DH went in for a SA at the end of March and that too came back normal. My Doctor decided to put me on Clomid to boost my chances, and this is my first cycle on it. I took 50 mg CD 3-7 and
> 
> I'm currently on CD 18 and I think I ovulated on CD 12-13 due to ovulation pains and tons of EWCM but I was out of town and wasn't temping or using OPK's and now I'm not sure. I'm crampy today and my nipples have been super sensitive for a few days which is not normal for me. I'm sure it's the Clomid causing the odd symptoms but I didn't have any while taking the pills. My Doctor also said that the Clomid is out of your system by the time implantation occurs so there should be no Clomid side effects a week after the last pill.
> 
> So sorry for the long post but I am totally new to meds and since I've always had a pretty regular cycle, I feel a little lost at the moment. I'm going into the Doctor this Friday for a progesterone test and hopefully it confirms ovulation.
> 
> Is there anyone on Clomid here who is ovulating fine on their own? And if so, did the Clomid mess up your cycle/body?
> 
> Thanks :)

I took clomid this month and ovulate regularly even though i have PCOS..he wanted to increase my chances. 
Around ovulation time clomid makes my stomach feel really bloated and alot of pressure/pain especially lower right ...now i am on CD 19 and nipples are very tender; but no other symptoms.


----------



## shell018

Ready4Babe said:


> Hello everyone! I am hoping to join this thread and share my story and hear from others!
> 
> I am on my 1st round of 50mg Clomid. I am also taking 1500mg Metformin (I have PCOS). I am hoping to be one of the lucky ones with a pregnancy from only 1 month!! My doctor has been amazing! I am truly thankful I found him! I haven't ovulated since I have been TTC (about 13 months). I had to take Provera to get my cycle to start I was going on CD 40. I LOVE Provera! For some reason it made me super happy! My cycle started about 2 days after my last pill on provera 10pm Mar 31st. (I count from Apr 1st). So I took clomid CD3-7. I just used OPKs. (I can't temp for the life of me) On Sunday CD15 I got my 1st positive OPK since TTC!!!!!! I was sooo excited when I saw that smiley face!!! So yesterday, CD16 should have been "O" Day! I go into the doctor on Friday to get my Progesterone test. It will only be CD 20 but CD 21 is a Saturday. So for now I am just waiting!
> 
> 
> Some extra info:
> 
> DH got his SA done and was great 140m!!!!! only 50% mobility, but that is still 70m!! My doctor told him to not get a big head about it!! haha
> 
> I didn't get my HSG test done b/c I am allergic to shellfish and apparently that makes me allergic to the dye they use as well! Crazy!
> 
> If anyone has any questions just ask! I love talking about this!
> 
> :dust:

I am also allergic the shellfish too; they were able to do the HSG test bc the dye they use now doesn't affect you if you are allergic to iodine...i would ask about that to be safe bc i had the worst doctor who prescribed me Clomid without doing any followup work and i had endometriosis so bad that my right tube was blocked and left ovary behind my uterus

Good luck..i don't want anyone to go through what i had too


----------



## Breezy81

curleymumma said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just finished my 4th round of 100mg clomid days 3-7. We tried for 2 years before looking at our options. Im 31 and DH is 37, so the clock is ticking. I started musinex and baby aspirin this month hoping it will get us that BFP.
> 
> I joined BNB and started reading all of the great post here and would love you join you all in your journey. I'm so thankful there is a site like this so some one actaully understands what we have been and will go through.
> 
> If your interested in quick help things- you could add EPO first half of cycle (improves EWCM) as well as vit E (improves egg qulaity).
> 
> Good luck, were all in this togethr!Click to expand...

What is EPO? I'm up for trying just about anything at this point!


----------



## StorkWatcher

Breezy81 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just finished my 4th round of 100mg clomid days 3-7. We tried for 2 years before looking at our options. Im 31 and DH is 37, so the clock is ticking. I started musinex and baby aspirin this month hoping it will get us that BFP.
> 
> I joined BNB and started reading all of the great post here and would love you join you all in your journey. I'm so thankful there is a site like this so some one actaully understands what we have been and will go through.
> 
> If your interested in quick help things- you could add EPO first half of cycle (improves EWCM) as well as vit E (improves egg qulaity).
> 
> Good luck, were all in this togethr!Click to expand...
> 
> What is EPO? I'm up for trying just about anything at this point!Click to expand...


evening primrose oil


----------



## nlk

Breezy81 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just finished my 4th round of 100mg clomid days 3-7. We tried for 2 years before looking at our options. Im 31 and DH is 37, so the clock is ticking. I started musinex and baby aspirin this month hoping it will get us that BFP.
> 
> I joined BNB and started reading all of the great post here and would love you join you all in your journey. I'm so thankful there is a site like this so some one actaully understands what we have been and will go through.
> 
> If your interested in quick help things- you could add EPO first half of cycle (improves EWCM) as well as vit E (improves egg qulaity).
> 
> Good luck, were all in this togethr!Click to expand...
> 
> What is EPO? I'm up for trying just about anything at this point!Click to expand...

its evening primrose oil :thumbup: good luck!! but remember DO NOT use it after you have ovulated....its only for the first half of your cycle! i think its something to do with possibly making your uterus contract, which could cause miscarriage.

im glad youre finding the site so helpful - its so nice to have people to share all this with!


----------



## 1babydreamer

shell018 said:


> 1babydreamer said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! :wave: I've been reading this thread and I've gotten so attached to your stories and I'm so happy for all the BFP's!!
> I would love to join you and hopefully get my very own BFP soon!
> 
> My DH and I have been TTC since August 2011 and we were NTNP for 2 months prior to that. I have had all my bloodwork/hormone tests and everything had come back normal. I had an abdominal & transvag ultrasound in February which was also normal. I have been temping/charting for about 8 cycles and it always shows that I'm ovulating but no BFP so far. My DH went in for a SA at the end of March and that too came back normal. My Doctor decided to put me on Clomid to boost my chances, and this is my first cycle on it. I took 50 mg CD 3-7 and
> 
> I'm currently on CD 18 and I think I ovulated on CD 12-13 due to ovulation pains and tons of EWCM but I was out of town and wasn't temping or using OPK's and now I'm not sure. I'm crampy today and my nipples have been super sensitive for a few days which is not normal for me. I'm sure it's the Clomid causing the odd symptoms but I didn't have any while taking the pills. My Doctor also said that the Clomid is out of your system by the time implantation occurs so there should be no Clomid side effects a week after the last pill.
> 
> So sorry for the long post but I am totally new to meds and since I've always had a pretty regular cycle, I feel a little lost at the moment. I'm going into the Doctor this Friday for a progesterone test and hopefully it confirms ovulation.
> 
> Is there anyone on Clomid here who is ovulating fine on their own? And if so, did the Clomid mess up your cycle/body?
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> I took clomid this month and ovulate regularly even though i have PCOS..he wanted to increase my chances.
> Around ovulation time clomid makes my stomach feel really bloated and alot of pressure/pain especially lower right ...now i am on CD 19 and nipples are very tender; but no other symptoms.Click to expand...

Thank you so much Hun! I'm so new to clomid and since I wasn't doing any of my normal temping/OPK's I feel so clueless! I definately feel more bloated than normal and crampy and my nipples are still super sore and sensitive. I guess that's normal for clomid though. I don't really think this is my month and I don't feel pregnant at all but who knows? F'xed I actually ovulated when I think I did and there is a bun cooking in the oven :winkwink:

:dust: to all the upcoming testers!!


----------



## Breezy81

nlk said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I just finished my 4th round of 100mg clomid days 3-7. We tried for 2 years before looking at our options. Im 31 and DH is 37, so the clock is ticking. I started musinex and baby aspirin this month hoping it will get us that BFP.
> 
> I joined BNB and started reading all of the great post here and would love you join you all in your journey. I'm so thankful there is a site like this so some one actaully understands what we have been and will go through.
> 
> If your interested in quick help things- you could add EPO first half of cycle (improves EWCM) as well as vit E (improves egg qulaity).
> 
> Good luck, were all in this togethr!Click to expand...
> 
> What is EPO? I'm up for trying just about anything at this point!Click to expand...
> 
> its evening primrose oil :thumbup: good luck!! but remember DO NOT use it after you have ovulated....its only for the first half of your cycle! i think its something to do with possibly making your uterus contract, which could cause miscarriage.
> 
> im glad youre finding the site so helpful - its so nice to have people to share all this with!Click to expand...

Its a little late for me to try this round BUT there is always next month if we don't catch it this month!!! Thanks


----------



## Breezy81

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant!

YYYAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! :happydance:
I'm not to the 2ww just yet but should be anyday now. 
Lots of luck to you


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant! :blush:


Hi babe, do you mind sharing what your progesterone level was? Last month on clomid i get a definite YES from dr that i O'd (in reference to my 21prog)- this month im away, and picked up my results myself- and it seems my levels are boarderline- dpending upon who's stats i look up, some day im in the margind for O- others say im JUST out of it....what a bugger!!! I did do it on day 21- where as i have a 30-31 day cycle, so my prog peak would have been about two days after the blood was drawn....

Anyhow, im in the last 1ww at the moment as well- i should be due to test (or be in pain...)around weds/thurs next week.

Last night i went for a walk with friends and took a tumble- a little later i noticed my back aching and abdomen sore- hope that IF there was a bean trying to stick that i didnt knock it around too much....:shrug:


----------



## kcoennen

curleymumma said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant! :blush:
> 
> 
> Hi babe, do you mind sharing what your progesterone level was? Last month on clomid i get a definite YES from dr that i O'd (in reference to my 21prog)- this month im away, and picked up my results myself- and it seems my levels are boarderline- dpending upon who's stats i look up, some day im in the margind for O- others say im JUST out of it....what a bugger!!! I did do it on day 21- where as i have a 30-31 day cycle, so my prog peak would have been about two days after the blood was drawn....
> 
> Anyhow, im in the last 1ww at the moment as well- i should be due to test (or be in pain...)around weds/thurs next week.
> 
> Last night i went for a walk with friends and took a tumble- a little later i noticed my back aching and abdomen sore- hope that IF there was a bean trying to stick that i didnt knock it around too much....:shrug:Click to expand...

What were your levels?


----------



## Mbhg1980

Curleymumma and kcoennen,
I don't know what my levels are b/c the nurse just left me a message saying I ovulated. I think I'll call back today and ask, though, b/c you all have a good point about the levels mattering. I hope they are high enough......! I'll post with an update when I find out.
And hey, kcoennen, how are the twins doing? Very happy for you!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I just thought I would add my two cents for what it's worth on the progesterone levels. I got a call from my doctor's office back in February and the nurse told me that the other doctor looked over my results and that everything was fine. Well, I'm a little obsessive over my progesterone levels so I asked what the actual number was. She told me it was 1.1!!!!!!!! I was livid that she tried to tell me that it was normal. When my doctor read the results he was upset that they had given me false hope! Anyway, my advice is to always write down the number!


----------



## Breezy81

IluvRedskins said:


> I just thought I would add my two cents for what it's worth on the progesterone levels. I got a call from my doctor's office back in February and the nurse told me that the other doctor looked over my results and that everything was fine. Well, I'm a little obsessive over my progesterone levels so I asked what the actual number was. She told me it was 1.1!!!!!!!! I was livid that she tried to tell me that it was normal. When my doctor read the results he was upset that they had given me false hope! Anyway, my advice is to always write down the number!

I'm sorry they would give you false hope. Was that your first indiciation of PCOS? I've been tested for so many things I can't keep up which test are the answers to which question. I do know that last month my progestrone was 30.5, which is great but like you I had to ask for the #.


----------



## Ready4Babe

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant!

I am currently in my 2ww. I don't go to the doctor until tomorrow for my progesterone test, but I got a +OPK test...I have never had one before! (This is my 1st round of clomid) I will probably test the middle of next week....I know I won't be able to wait any longer than that, but technically my 2 weeks will be on my 25th birthday on Apr 29th!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Breezy81 said:


> I'm sorry they would give you false hope. Was that your first indiciation of PCOS? I've been tested for so many things I can't keep up which test are the answers to which question. I do know that last month my progestrone was 30.5, which is great but like you I had to ask for the #.

No, I wasn't ovulating at all before Clomid. My BCP was giving me false periods and masked the problems that I was having. I took my first round of Clomid in November and my progesterone level was 6.5, in December it was 4.4, in January it 22.5. These three months were on 50 mg. I started 100 mg at the end of January and found out that my levels were only 1.1 in February. When I started my next round in March, my levels came back at 17.9! We thought we had it that month but as you can see, we didn't. My doctor isn't sure why things are working so sparadically. I go on Monday to get my levels check for this month, so fingers crossed :)


----------



## Mrs.326

Awe, Redskins! I would be so upset if I had been given false hope like that. I can completely understand why you ask for the number! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

:howdy: hello ladies! I was wondering if you cared if joined in. I'v been seeing an RE since Dec. 2011 and I start another round of clomid on Sunday after coming off of BCP due to a cyst that formed on my right ovary after taking clomid in Feb. I had a tubal reversal 3/2010. It has been hectic TTC because my dh is in the Army. At one point he lived in TX and I lived in IN and for a year he was in Iraq. 

I had an RE appointment today to confirm the cyst is gone. I'm to start taking the clomid 4 days after my last pill. I have 4 follies on the right and 3 on the left.


----------



## Breezy81

IluvRedskins said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry they would give you false hope. Was that your first indiciation of PCOS? I've been tested for so many things I can't keep up which test are the answers to which question. I do know that last month my progestrone was 30.5, which is great but like you I had to ask for the #.
> 
> No, I wasn't ovulating at all before Clomid. My BCP was giving me false periods and masked the problems that I was having. I took my first round of Clomid in November and my progesterone level was 6.5, in December it was 4.4, in January it 22.5. These three months were on 50 mg. I started 100 mg at the end of January and found out that my levels were only 1.1 in February. When I started my next round in March, my levels came back at 17.9! We thought we had it that month but as you can see, we didn't. My doctor isn't sure why things are working so sparadically. I go on Monday to get my levels check for this month, so fingers crossed :)Click to expand...

I will keep my fingers crossed for you!! Do they have a plan after taking Clomid for 6 months? My doctor said we would try Femera (not sure on sp) if 6 months of clomid doesn't work out for us. We are on month 4 this month and have 21day testing the 30th. I'm just hanging out pos and waiting for that lovely smiley right now. :coffee:


----------



## curleymumma

kcoennen said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant! :blush:
> 
> 
> Hi babe, do you mind sharing what your progesterone level was? Last month on clomid i get a definite YES from dr that i O'd (in reference to my 21prog)- this month im away, and picked up my results myself- and it seems my levels are boarderline- dpending upon who's stats i look up, some day im in the margind for O- others say im JUST out of it....what a bugger!!! I did do it on day 21- where as i have a 30-31 day cycle, so my prog peak would have been about two days after the blood was drawn....
> 
> Anyhow, im in the last 1ww at the moment as well- i should be due to test (or be in pain...)around weds/thurs next week.
> 
> Last night i went for a walk with friends and took a tumble- a little later i noticed my back aching and abdomen sore- hope that IF there was a bean trying to stick that i didnt knock it around too much....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> What were your levels?Click to expand...

Hey there, my pg was 21.5 n/mol- apparently the guiline is OVER 20-25 = ovulation....do you think i scrape in? I did get a pos OPK at the right times and with good ewcm.....and i did do the test abouot 1-2 days beofre 7dpo, so just before the progesterone peak.


----------



## kcoennen

curleymumma said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant! :blush:
> 
> 
> Hi babe, do you mind sharing what your progesterone level was? Last month on clomid i get a definite YES from dr that i O'd (in reference to my 21prog)- this month im away, and picked up my results myself- and it seems my levels are boarderline- dpending upon who's stats i look up, some day im in the margind for O- others say im JUST out of it....what a bugger!!! I did do it on day 21- where as i have a 30-31 day cycle, so my prog peak would have been about two days after the blood was drawn....
> 
> Anyhow, im in the last 1ww at the moment as well- i should be due to test (or be in pain...)around weds/thurs next week.
> 
> Last night i went for a walk with friends and took a tumble- a little later i noticed my back aching and abdomen sore- hope that IF there was a bean trying to stick that i didnt knock it around too much....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> What were your levels?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there, my pg was 21.5 n/mol- apparently the guiline is OVER 20-25 = ovulation....do you think i scrape in? I did get a pos OPK at the right times and with good ewcm.....and i did do the test abouot 1-2 days beofre 7dpo, so just before the progesterone peak.Click to expand...

Well seeing that my level was 9.3 and I got pregnant with twins, I say anyone above my level has a chance!!! I think 21.5 is a great number.


----------



## Mbhg1980

Curleymumma and kcoennan,

I called and got my prog levels! Good idea! So, my level was 11.3. Now I have no clue if that is high, low, medium, good, or bad, so what do you think?Kcoennan, I would love twins (or a singleton, whichever is meant to be). Curleymumma, I'm testing next Wednesday, so we are kind of testing buddies, no? :thumbup: Maybe we will both have twins like kcoennan.:winkwink:


----------



## Mbhg1980

curleymumma said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant! :blush:
> 
> 
> Hi babe, do you mind sharing what your progesterone level was? Last month on clomid i get a definite YES from dr that i O'd (in reference to my 21prog)- this month im away, and picked up my results myself- and it seems my levels are boarderline- dpending upon who's stats i look up, some day im in the margind for O- others say im JUST out of it....what a bugger!!! I did do it on day 21- where as i have a 30-31 day cycle, so my prog peak would have been about two days after the blood was drawn....
> 
> Anyhow, im in the last 1ww at the moment as well- i should be due to test (or be in pain...)around weds/thurs next week.
> 
> Last night i went for a walk with friends and took a tumble- a little later i noticed my back aching and abdomen sore- hope that IF there was a bean trying to stick that i didnt knock it around too much....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> What were your levels?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there, my pg was 21.5 n/mol- apparently the guiline is OVER 20-25 = ovulation....do you think i scrape in? I did get a pos OPK at the right times and with good ewcm.....and i did do the test abouot 1-2 days beofre 7dpo, so just before the progesterone peak.Click to expand...

Curleymumma, I don't know what you mean by 21.5 n/mol-. What does this mean? Prog levels in blood? So, the doctor said I ovulated at a prog level of 11.3. I don't think you have to have a prog level of 20-25 to ovulate. (And kcoennan conceived twins w much less.) :flower:


----------



## Gill1983

Hello

Wonder if someone could advise me. Im about to start my second round of 100mg clomid, i got my first ever positive ovulation last month. I hve read clomid affects ovulation test results but want to have a stab at the SMEP so could anyone recomend any specific ovulation tests that seem to work fairly accurately whilst on clomid?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Breezy81

Gill1983 said:


> Hello
> 
> Wonder if someone could advise me. Im about to start my second round of 100mg clomid, i got my first ever positive ovulation last month. I hve read clomid affects ovulation test results but want to have a stab at the SMEP so could anyone recomend any specific ovulation tests that seem to work fairly accurately whilst on clomid?
> 
> Many thanks in advance

I personally like the clearblue easy digital tests, they are more expensive but no guessing. There is either a smiley or there isn't. I've caught my O the last 3 months with it. 

GL to you :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Gill it doesn't really matter what brand. The only way clomid would effect an opk is if you took one like the day after you took a pill. You should start testing CD 10 or 11 just to be sure you don't miss it. Always test after 10am. 2pm-9pm is actually the most likely time your LH surge will happen. Good Luck!


----------



## Gill1983

Great!! Thanks for the replys! I have been reluctant to buy a clear blue test kit as id read clomid affected the readings but i didnt realise it was only immediately after taking the tablets. 

Will get one ordered now in time for finishing mynext course which i will be starting tomorrow! Fingers crossed :)

Thanks again


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> Curleymumma and kcoennan,
> 
> I called and got my prog levels! Good idea! So, my level was 11.3. Now I have no clue if that is high, low, medium, good, or bad, so what do you think?Kcoennan, I would love twins (or a singleton, whichever is meant to be). Curleymumma, I'm testing next Wednesday, so we are kind of testing buddies, no? :thumbup: Maybe we will both have twins like kcoennan.:winkwink:

Sounds like a good idea Mbhg!
In regards to your pg results, im not sure what country you are in, and they use difernt masurements, so mine is in n/mol- according to that unit of measurement, i only JUST scrape in to ov, however, if ots the other unit of measurement, i think the level for O is much lower. 

I thought i was getting AF last night, but it went away, no AF or spotting, TG!!!

Sigh.....been away since 1dpo, heading home today, 10dpo and counting!!:happydance:


----------



## Mbhg1980

curleymumma said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Curleymumma and kcoennan,
> 
> I called and got my prog levels! Good idea! So, my level was 11.3. Now I have no clue if that is high, low, medium, good, or bad, so what do you think?Kcoennan, I would love twins (or a singleton, whichever is meant to be). Curleymumma, I'm testing next Wednesday, so we are kind of testing buddies, no? :thumbup: Maybe we will both have twins like kcoennan.:winkwink:
> 
> Sounds like a good idea Mbhg!
> In regards to your pg results, im not sure what country you are in, and they use difernt masurements, so mine is in n/mol- according to that unit of measurement, i only JUST scrape in to ov, however, if ots the other unit of measurement, i think the level for O is much lower.
> 
> I thought i was getting AF last night, but it went away, no AF or spotting, TG!!!
> 
> Sigh.....been away since 1dpo, heading home today, 10dpo and counting!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Hang in there, Curleymumma! I know exactly how you feel!!! I myself don't feel any symptoms or see any signs of an impending bfp, but who knows...

I googled a bunch on normal, high, and low prog levels and I'm more confused than ever. Just decided to accept what my RE said...that I did ovulate. :shrug: But I think it is a low level. I wonder if I shouldn't take 150 mg of clomid to have a higher level.


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Curleymumma and kcoennan,
> 
> I called and got my prog levels! Good idea! So, my level was 11.3. Now I have no clue if that is high, low, medium, good, or bad, so what do you think?Kcoennan, I would love twins (or a singleton, whichever is meant to be). Curleymumma, I'm testing next Wednesday, so we are kind of testing buddies, no? :thumbup: Maybe we will both have twins like kcoennan.:winkwink:
> 
> Sounds like a good idea Mbhg!
> In regards to your pg results, im not sure what country you are in, and they use difernt masurements, so mine is in n/mol- according to that unit of measurement, i only JUST scrape in to ov, however, if ots the other unit of measurement, i think the level for O is much lower.
> 
> I thought i was getting AF last night, but it went away, no AF or spotting, TG!!!
> 
> Sigh.....been away since 1dpo, heading home today, 10dpo and counting!!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hang in there, Curleymumma! I know exactly how you feel!!! I myself don't feel any symptoms or see any signs of an impending bfp, but who knows...
> 
> I googled a bunch on normal, high, and low prog levels and I'm more confused than ever. Just decided to accept what my RE said...that I did ovulate. :shrug: But I think it is a low level. I wonder if I shouldn't take 150 mg of clomid to have a higher level.Click to expand...

Hey there, your pgstne at a day 21 test indicates if you ovulated, this happens due to the the corpus leutum (the shell of the egg) disintergrating which triggers a rise in pgstne- so if you O'd, more clomid wont make your pgstne higher, 

Its like learning another language....:coffee:


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my day 21 prog results back yesterday and BAM! I ovulated!!! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Okay, so who else is doing the 2ww? For me it's more like a 1ww as I test next wed the 25th. Anyone else waiting? Going crazy like me? :coffee: What I do is get really neurotic about exposure to chemicals and pesticides and 2nd hand smoke. I'll be a complete basket case when I finally am pregnant! :blush:
> 
> 
> Hi babe, do you mind sharing what your progesterone level was? Last month on clomid i get a definite YES from dr that i O'd (in reference to my 21prog)- this month im away, and picked up my results myself- and it seems my levels are boarderline- dpending upon who's stats i look up, some day im in the margind for O- others say im JUST out of it....what a bugger!!! I did do it on day 21- where as i have a 30-31 day cycle, so my prog peak would have been about two days after the blood was drawn....
> 
> Anyhow, im in the last 1ww at the moment as well- i should be due to test (or be in pain...)around weds/thurs next week.
> 
> Last night i went for a walk with friends and took a tumble- a little later i noticed my back aching and abdomen sore- hope that IF there was a bean trying to stick that i didnt knock it around too much....:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> What were your levels?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there, my pg was 21.5 n/mol- apparently the guiline is OVER 20-25 = ovulation....do you think i scrape in? I did get a pos OPK at the right times and with good ewcm.....and i did do the test abouot 1-2 days beofre 7dpo, so just before the progesterone peak.Click to expand...
> 
> Curleymumma, I don't know what you mean by 21.5 n/mol-. What does this mean? Prog levels in blood? So, the doctor said I ovulated at a prog level of 11.3. I don't think you have to have a prog level of 20-25 to ovulate. (And kcoennan conceived twins w much less.) :flower:Click to expand...

n/mol is the unilt of measurement- there are two different units of measurements that i have come across for detecting pgstn in blood- one of them they like to see it over about 5, the other one they like to se over about 25- so it depends upon how they measure it (sort of like trying to comapre inches and centremetres without converting the uits to be the same.


----------



## curleymumma

Hey ladies,
woke up with a ripper of a headache, im up to 11dpo, and got a BFN- which doesnt have to mean anything as its still early but i havnt been able to shake this headche all day, its right behind my eye and in my temple, and is typical of the hormonal headaches i get, which make me think that AF is on her way, two days i'd say.....:cry:


----------



## Mbhg1980

curleymumma said:


> Hey ladies,
> woke up with a ripper of a headache, im up to 11dpo, and got a BFN- which doesnt have to mean anything as its still early but i havnt been able to shake this headche all day, its right behind my eye and in my temple, and is typical of the hormonal headaches i get, which make me think that AF is on her way, two days i'd say.....:cry:

Aww, Curleymumma, I'm sorry. Just wait and see. I'm in the same boat. :cry: AF is rearing her hideous, unwanted face. I am spotting. :cry: It's such an emotionally painful process.

Thank you for the progesterone info. :flower:

Hugs.:hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> woke up with a ripper of a headache, im up to 11dpo, and got a BFN- which doesnt have to mean anything as its still early but i havnt been able to shake this headche all day, its right behind my eye and in my temple, and is typical of the hormonal headaches i get, which make me think that AF is on her way, two days i'd say.....:cry:
> 
> Aww, Curleymumma, I'm sorry. Just wait and see. I'm in the same boat. :cry: AF is rearing her hideous, unwanted face. I am spotting. :cry: It's such an emotionally painful process.
> 
> Thank you for the progesterone info. :flower:
> 
> Hugs.:hugs:Click to expand...

Awww, the first cramp is the worst, this wave of sadness sweeps over you...
Do you normally spot? I dont normally spot with AF, maybe its a good sign rather than a bad one??? One can always hope sigh.......:coffee:


----------



## Mbhg1980

curleymumma said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> woke up with a ripper of a headache, im up to 11dpo, and got a BFN- which doesnt have to mean anything as its still early but i havnt been able to shake this headche all day, its right behind my eye and in my temple, and is typical of the hormonal headaches i get, which make me think that AF is on her way, two days i'd say.....:cry:
> 
> Aww, Curleymumma, I'm sorry. Just wait and see. I'm in the same boat. :cry: AF is rearing her hideous, unwanted face. I am spotting. :cry: It's such an emotionally painful process.
> 
> Thank you for the progesterone info. :flower:
> 
> Hugs.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, the first cramp is the worst, this wave of sadness sweeps over you...
> Do you normally spot? I dont normally spot with AF, maybe its a good sign rather than a bad one??? One can always hope sigh.......:coffee:Click to expand...



I always spot--it's my pattern. :nope: So, I'm kind of moving on to next month in my mind, though I'm still going to do the ritual of the PT on Wednesday. Are you still going to do the test?


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> woke up with a ripper of a headache, im up to 11dpo, and got a BFN- which doesnt have to mean anything as its still early but i havnt been able to shake this headche all day, its right behind my eye and in my temple, and is typical of the hormonal headaches i get, which make me think that AF is on her way, two days i'd say.....:cry:
> 
> Aww, Curleymumma, I'm sorry. Just wait and see. I'm in the same boat. :cry: AF is rearing her hideous, unwanted face. I am spotting. :cry: It's such an emotionally painful process.
> 
> Thank you for the progesterone info. :flower:
> 
> Hugs.:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, the first cramp is the worst, this wave of sadness sweeps over you...
> Do you normally spot? I dont normally spot with AF, maybe its a good sign rather than a bad one??? One can always hope sigh.......:coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I always spot--it's my pattern. :nope: So, I'm kind of moving on to next month in my mind, though I'm still going to do the ritual of the PT on Wednesday. Are you still going to do the test?Click to expand...


Well, im cd 30 today (normal for me to get AF anywhere between cd30-32) and although i keep thinking its coming, it hasnt turned up yet- so i intend to get through the day WITHOUT testing- i have none at home, i would have to go buy some in order to test...hope that helps- then if i wake up tomorow with no cramps or sure signs of AF i will test- thats the plan, lets see if i can stick to it!!! So your testing weds as well? Did the spotting hang around or increase?
:dust:


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies, I'm doing Clomid this cycle [I took a couple cycles off of it because it wasn't doing much for my eggs] so as a last ditch effort, my doctor put me on 250mg dose for CD3-7.

I was wondering if anybody had been prescribed that big of a dose...I was taking 150mg since October....my doctor said as long as I'm having a period, I can keep taking the clomid but she thought that if she puts me on a mega dose, I'll have a better chance of getting an eggg to stick better.

Any advice?


----------



## kcoennen

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies, I'm doing Clomid this cycle [I took a couple cycles off of it because it wasn't doing much for my eggs] so as a last ditch effort, my doctor put me on 250mg dose for CD3-7.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody had been prescribed that big of a dose...I was taking 150mg since October....my doctor said as long as I'm having a period, I can keep taking the clomid but she thought that if she puts me on a mega dose, I'll have a better chance of getting an eggg to stick better.
> 
> Any advice?

I have never heard of that high of a dosage before. Once you become pregnant, has she checked your progesterone levels? Sometimes those levels are down after clomid, and you need to take progesterone supplements to help the egg stick. Just wondering if she has done tests other than HCG once you become pregnant to see why your little eggs aren't sticking.


----------



## stuckinoki

The clomid will actually help you produce more progesterone in the luteal phase, but yes, they checked them with my pregnancy in march and they were fine.

Hopefully this mega dose will be the extra bump we need!

I'm considering the bromoline supplements for the 2ww this month as well, supposedly t aids in implantation...who knows, I'm willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## Ready4Babe

Hey Ladies!

I am currently 7 dpo! I just got my progesterone test results back today! (I had it done on CD20 b/c CD 21 was a Saturday) So, even though I was technically only 4 dpo my level is 24.7! :thumbup: The nurse said I definitely ovulated! I have such a good feeling about this month, even though it's just my 1st cycle of clomid! I am not supppose to be testing until this weekend....but I know I will end up testing until I either get a BFP or AF! :shrug:


----------



## Ready4Babe

stuckinoki said:


> Hey ladies, I'm doing Clomid this cycle [I took a couple cycles off of it because it wasn't doing much for my eggs] so as a last ditch effort, my doctor put me on 250mg dose for CD3-7.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody had been prescribed that big of a dose...I was taking 150mg since October....my doctor said as long as I'm having a period, I can keep taking the clomid but she thought that if she puts me on a mega dose, I'll have a better chance of getting an eggg to stick better.
> 
> Any advice?

As far as I know that is the highest dose they will give someone. But if it's not getting pregnant that's hard....it's getting the egg to stick..I would think that would be a progesterone problem. Has your doctor ever put you on the progesterone suppliments?


----------



## stuckinoki

Yes, I take them even though my progesterone levels while pregnant were normal...but the doctor said that to take them when I get a bfp can't hurt...so I do. Lol. So far, it hasn't made any difference.

The reason for the clomid is the doctor thinks if I produce multiple eggs, then I'll have a better chance of one implanting right and sticking...Hopefully she's right.


----------



## curleymumma

ok- so i completely caved and tested...i bought a cheapie- i usually do FRER- but i bought pregnosis, and i have such a feint feint line, so feint taking a pic wouldnt help. I will tell you ladies -->im not a woman who see's lines every month- so im quite perplexed, i have heard of evap lines, but never seen one, maybe this is one? Does an evap mean anything? sigh...now i know why people get so upset about them- at 13-14dpo its not nice to be teased....


----------



## Mbhg1980

What's an evap line again?


----------



## stuckinoki

Evap lines will show up after the time limit and are caused by the urine drying on the antibody strip [where the positive line would come up]

Sometimes the antibody strip shows through a little bit; it will look grey, white or clear colored and should fade as the test dries.

I hope this is a real life BFP for you Curley!!!

False positives also happen, but not very often...with those, the line will show up smeary or smudged and often not where it's supposed to be [it's usually pretty obvious close to the control line too!]

When are you going to test again?


----------



## Roembke88

I got my blood work done on CD 23. Results came in yesterday and they said my bloodwork came back great! They said I did ovulate! Thank you clomid!


----------



## Chloe597

Good luck, Curley! I hope this is a real BFP for you!


----------



## Mbhg1980

Hi,

I hope it's okay for me to post this, but I wanted to invite anyone interested to a new thread I wrote about pesticide exposure and TTC. I am interested in starting a conversation, so check it out if you're curious!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/975111-pesticide-exposure-ttc-do-you-think.html

Thank you! Baby Dust!


----------



## StorkWatcher

*Curleymomma!*:hugs:
Ooooo! I'm smiling from ear to ear w/my fx for you, hon!:happydance:
I hope this is the start of something _*positive*_ for you!:winkwink:

About evaps...
An evap line is _just that_... an evap line.:nope:
Did you see the 2nd line w/color and within the test's timeframe?
Sorry-- I'm not familiar w/Pregnosis tests. Are they blue or pink dye?
Blue ones can be more of a bugger w/evaps.:wacko:

Maybe buy a FRER for tomorrow's FMU?:flower:
When are you POAS again?
I'd be :test:ing like a fiend if I saw a hint of a shimmer of a faint line!:haha:

Keep us posted, babe!:dust:
Sending positive vibes your way!:hugs:

*...........................................*
*
And woohoo, ladies!*:happydance:
Congrats on the ovulating!:thumbup:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs.326

Good Luck curleymumma!! Hope this is your BFP!


----------



## curleymumma

Roembke88 said:


> I got my blood work done on CD 23. Results came in yesterday and they said my bloodwork came back great! They said I did ovulate! Thank you clomid!

Awsome! Fingers X for you now!!


----------



## curleymumma

Ready4Babe said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I am currently 7 dpo! I just got my progesterone test results back today! (I had it done on CD20 b/c CD 21 was a Saturday) So, even though I was technically only 4 dpo my level is 24.7! :thumbup: The nurse said I definitely ovulated! I have such a good feeling about this month, even though it's just my 1st cycle of clomid! I am not supppose to be testing until this weekend....but I know I will end up testing until I either get a BFP or AF! :shrug:

Thats great news- heres hoping a BFP for you babe!
:thumbup:


----------



## curleymumma

Mrs.326 said:


> Good Luck curleymumma!! Hope this is your BFP!

Ok- my update is that im now on 14dpo, cd31 (my normal Af day)- and NADA- nor AF and NO BFP!!!! Im feeling normal, not crampy, but at the same time, i did another pregnosis cheapie this a.m and got a BFN- no evap this time (which im pleased about!)-- sooooo, i decided that if no AF by tomorrow ill go buy a FRER and do that, and if thats neg and still no AF by CD33, ill go do blood work and see....

Im quite betwixt and between at the moment, logically i think if i was preg it would show up by now- so that makes me think maybe i diddnt O (only reason why i wouldnt get AF now)- but my bloodwork and EWCM and OPK all says i did...who knows- who ever thought you had to be a scientist to get knocked up!!!!!!!
:shrug::blush::coffee::dohh::nope:


----------



## Noora

Hello ladies... I have a Q and I hope any of you could answer me pls... any of you ladies O on your own and been put on Clomid? 

Baby dust to all of you ladies


----------



## Mbhg1980

:bfp::bfp::bfp:

I cannot believe it! I tested this evening and I got a clearblue digital bfp!!!

I am spotting, so I thought AF was on the way for sure. I hope everything is okay. Is spotting normal? I'll call my dr. tomorrow....


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> I cannot believe it! I tested this evening and I got a clearblue digital bfp!!!
> 
> I am spotting, so I thought AF was on the way for sure. I hope everything is okay. Is spotting normal? I'll call my dr. tomorrow....

Hey babe- i was about to come onto this thread and say "i want to be BFP 8!" but you beat me to it! Congrats honey!!

I have heard many women say spotting at the normal time of period has occurred and they have had healthy pregnancies-be good to see the dr all the same. So happy for you! What a successful thread!!

Im trying to NOt go and buy another test- i did a cheapie this am (14dpo) and it was neg, so i need to just accept it and wait for AF to arrive. Im cd31, which is normal AF for me...so im suprised that im not in pain yet, no pimples and not craving chocolate...i suppose im still hopeful, but at the same time i dont want to get excited and then have a BIG let down....Im always 30-31 days, always get AF at 14dpo....but if ill wait till tomorrow.... sigh...headache, maybe thats a sign of AF......i hate this bit....
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## nlk

YAYYYYY CONGRATS!!! 8 clomid BFPs! woooo!

curleymumma, youre not out yet....keeping my FXed that we have 2 BFPs close together!


----------



## Mbhg1980

Curleymumma, Thank you!!!! I'm wishing you success as the 9th BFP!!!! Like nlk said, hang in there b/c you are not out yet. I totally thought I was out and was shocked at the PT result. If it happened for me, it can happen for you and everyone else here! :thumbup:

nlk, Thank you! Just on :cloud9: I know it's early, so I'm just hoping and praying that the bean will be sticky. 

:dust: to everyone here! :flower:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats on your BFP! 

Curley....I remember a girl from the December testing thread who didn't get her BFP until 21 dpo! Hang in there!

AFM I'm still waiting on my PL results from Monday! I also took a hard fall this morning turning on the shower so now I'm even more paranoid about what if....


----------



## curleymumma

IluvRedskins said:


> Congrats on your BFP!
> 
> Curley....I remember a girl from the December testing thread who didn't get her BFP until 21 dpo! Hang in there!
> 
> AFM I'm still waiting on my PL results from Monday! I also took a hard fall this morning turning on the shower so now I'm even more paranoid about what if....

what stage are you in redskins? I took a bad fall on the weekend- i was trying to be healthy out for a brisk walk, but i tripped and went down quite hard- but i have a feeling at that stage (about 10dpo) it wouldn't have made much difference, i hope yours will be ok XXX


----------



## Mrs.326

CONGRATS ON THE BFP Mbhg1980!! Welcome to the club :)

Curleymumma - don't lose hope just yet. It could be the test you're using... not all tests are as sensitive as the more well known (and more expensive) ones. If you don't get AF today, I would definitely take a FRER in the morning! Best of luck to you!

IluvRedskins - hope you get get news from the doctor! Also, sorry to hear about your fall, but don't worry too much about it... baby is so small at that point that it wouldn't have caused any damage. My sister took a pretty bad fall when she was 5 weeks pregnant and my healthy 5 year old nephew is a perfect example of how our bodies are made to protect or LO's!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks ladies! 

Curly - I'm not sure how many DPO I am. My cycles on Clomid (when I've ovulated) have been 30 days. Hopefully the fall knocked somethings into place instead of out. 

Well the results are in! My progesterone levels were a whopping 35.2! So estatic! I have 7 days until AF and am hoping I can wait until then to test. We shall see!

On the plus side I only have 13 more school days with my kiddos and I'm super excited. I will have 3 workdays after that and I will be on summer vacation! I'm hoping to teach summer school but that will only be two weeks in June! This is the first year that I have been teaching that we have got out in May. We usually have really bad winters but not this year! May 15 can't get here fast enough!


----------



## curleymumma

IluvRedskins said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Curly - I'm not sure how many DPO I am. My cycles on Clomid (when I've ovulated) have been 30 days. Hopefully the fall knocked somethings into place instead of out.
> 
> Well the results are in! My progesterone levels were a whopping 35.2! So estatic! I have 7 days until AF and am hoping I can wait until then to test. We shall see!
> 
> On the plus side I only have 13 more school days with my kiddos and I'm super excited. I will have 3 workdays after that and I will be on summer vacation! I'm hoping to teach summer school but that will only be two weeks in June! This is the first year that I have been teaching that we have got out in May. We usually have really bad winters but not this year! May 15 can't get here fast enough!

SOunds like the mood over there is good! Good luck- youe progesterone levels are great! Good luck!


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

I went in for my scan today and as he looked at the right ovary the PCOS was obvious, lots of tiny follicles 

BUT on my left ovary there was a follicle and it was 20mm (almost 21mm)! I almost jumped for joy! 
My doc thinks I'll ov in a few days!

FX for this month! I'm also pretty excited to avoid scans for a few months.


----------



## stuckinoki

HopinAndPrayn said:


> I went in for my scan today and as he looked at the right ovary the PCOS was obvious, lots of tiny follicles
> 
> BUT on my left ovary there was a follicle and it was 20mm (almost 21mm)! I almost jumped for joy!
> My doc thinks I'll ov in a few days!
> 
> FX for this month! I'm also pretty excited to avoid scans for a few months.

Woo Hoo! 
That's one big follicle! 
FX for you!


----------



## shell018

Noora said:


> Hello ladies... I have a Q and I hope any of you could answer me pls... any of you ladies O on your own and been put on Clomid?
> 
> Baby dust to all of you ladies

Yes i am on Clomid now 50mg from CD 5-9..i do ovulate on my own but he wanted to strengthen the quality of my eggs...then i am on estradial CD 10-17 and progesterone CD17 until AF or pregnancy occurs


----------



## Mbhg1980

I just want you all to know that I'm routing for you. :happydance:

Thank you so much for congrats. I'm still in shock. Let me post some of my symptoms. I haven't had many! Beginning a few days before I tested and got the bfp, I began to feel lightheaded and even dizzy between meals. Here I thought I was reacting to some chemical exposure bc I get migraines from certain chemicals. Nope...I now know it is pg hormones. I also had a sharp shooting pain down my right boob...but just once and briefly. I've been spotting a little bit here and there, which is always what happens before AF, hence my shock at the bfp. I literally took the pg test as a formality and nearly died when I saw "Pregnant" withOUT the word "Not" that I have always gotten. I had this elaborate plan to tell my husband in a fun way, but instead I just ran up to him with the peestick, shaking.

That's it!


----------



## kcoennen

IluvRedskins said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Curly - I'm not sure how many DPO I am. My cycles on Clomid (when I've ovulated) have been 30 days. Hopefully the fall knocked somethings into place instead of out.
> 
> Well the results are in! My progesterone levels were a whopping 35.2! So estatic! I have 7 days until AF and am hoping I can wait until then to test. We shall see!
> 
> On the plus side I only have 13 more school days with my kiddos and I'm super excited. I will have 3 workdays after that and I will be on summer vacation! I'm hoping to teach summer school but that will only be two weeks in June! This is the first year that I have been teaching that we have got out in May. We usually have really bad winters but not this year! May 15 can't get here fast enough!

OMG!!!! 13 more days?? Are you serious??!?!!! I have 34 days left!!! I am so jealous of you. Your levels are amazing!!!!! Oh this is going to be the longest week. I am rooting for you like crazy!!!!


----------



## kcoennen

Congrats Mbhg1980!!! So happy for you and your little bean!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Kellie - 12 1/2 days if I'm being honest! The kids get out at 1 on may 15th! I'm sorry you have so many ore days! We started this year on August 10th and only missed two days!


----------



## curleymumma

cd32 turned into cd1 when i took my first bathroom trip! Bugger!!!!

of to gyny tomorow to tweak the fertility plan- adding some drugs to inhibit prolactin production, up the clomid and maybe out a trigger shot on the menu....man o man- how is it that women can fall pregnant by accident whilst drunk with a cigaret in their mouth having a quickie behind the bar- standing up....using a condom....apparently it happens.....:shrug:


----------



## StorkWatcher

Woohoo!:wohoo:
:blue:Congratulations, *mbhg*!:pink:
Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!:cloud9:

...............................

Yay for ovulation!:happydance:
Those are fab #'s, *IluvRedskins*!:thumbup:
OMG! _Holding out for *7* more days?!?_ Sheer willpower, woman!:haha:
Fx for you! Sending you some :dust::dust:
...............................

Oh, *curleymomma*!:hugs: I'm so sorry, hon!
I was on here tonight to see how things were going w/you.
I so hope you get your BFP real soon.:flower:

"_man o man- how is it that women can fall pregnant by accident whilst drunk with a cigaret in their mouth having a quickie behind the bar- standing up....using a condom....apparently it happens....._"
And ding-ding-ding, you're absolutely right! It* is* gobsmacking how some fall pregnant with ridiculous circumstances. Sigh.
Maybe all this time I just needed to go to a bar for a one night stand?:dohh::haha: Nah.

If hope would make it so, we'd all have our BFP's.:cloud9:

In the meantime (and then some), we're all in this together.:hugs:
Onward with the journey.:thumbup:
Yay for tweaking of plans & strategy... sneak attack on the eggy!:haha:
Fx that you get a BFP in May!:dust::dust:


----------



## curleymumma

StorkWatcher said:


> Woohoo!:wohoo:
> :blue:Congratulations, *mbhg*!:pink:
> Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!:cloud9:
> 
> ...............................
> 
> Yay for ovulation!:happydance:
> Those are fab #'s, *IluvRedskins*!:thumbup:
> OMG! _Holding out for *7* more days?!?_ Sheer willpower, woman!:haha:
> Fx for you! Sending you some :dust::dust:
> ...............................
> 
> Oh, *curleymomma*!:hugs: I'm so sorry, hon!
> I was on here tonight to see how things were going w/you.
> I so hope you get your BFP real soon.:flower:
> 
> "_man o man- how is it that women can fall pregnant by accident whilst drunk with a cigaret in their mouth having a quickie behind the bar- standing up....using a condom....apparently it happens....._"
> And ding-ding-ding, you're absolutely right! It* is* gobsmacking how some fall pregnant with ridiculous circumstances. Sigh.
> Maybe all this time I just needed to go to a bar for a one night stand?:dohh::haha: Nah.
> 
> If hope would make it so, we'd all have our BFP's.:cloud9:
> 
> In the meantime (and then some), we're all in this together.:hugs:
> Onward with the journey.:thumbup:
> Yay for tweaking of plans & strategy... sneak attack on the eggy!:haha:
> Fx that you get a BFP in May!:dust::dust:

yes- maybe i should manufacture a one night stand with OH by the beach- some role play perhaps- would be difficult to lie on my back with my hips raised for 20 mins afterwards but....possibly worth a try- hahaha- sounds better than "sweetie i had my trigger shot today and my follies are 17mm- are you up for it??" reply- "o baby i love it when you talk about the size of your follicles...."
Hahaha, you gotta laugh...:haha:


----------



## StorkWatcher

curleymumma said:


> StorkWatcher said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo!:wohoo:
> :blue:Congratulations, *mbhg*!:pink:
> Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!:cloud9:
> 
> ...............................
> 
> Yay for ovulation!:happydance:
> Those are fab #'s, *IluvRedskins*!:thumbup:
> OMG! _Holding out for *7* more days?!?_ Sheer willpower, woman!:haha:
> Fx for you! Sending you some :dust::dust:
> ...............................
> 
> Oh, *curleymomma*!:hugs: I'm so sorry, hon!
> I was on here tonight to see how things were going w/you.
> I so hope you get your BFP real soon.:flower:
> 
> "_man o man- how is it that women can fall pregnant by accident whilst drunk with a cigaret in their mouth having a quickie behind the bar- standing up....using a condom....apparently it happens....._"
> And ding-ding-ding, you're absolutely right! It* is* gobsmacking how some fall pregnant with ridiculous circumstances. Sigh.
> Maybe all this time I just needed to go to a bar for a one night stand?:dohh::haha: Nah.
> 
> If hope would make it so, we'd all have our BFP's.:cloud9:
> 
> In the meantime (and then some), we're all in this together.:hugs:
> Onward with the journey.:thumbup:
> Yay for tweaking of plans & strategy... sneak attack on the eggy!:haha:
> Fx that you get a BFP in May!:dust::dust:
> 
> yes- maybe i should manufacture a one night stand with OH by the beach- some role play perhaps- would be difficult to lie on my back with my hips raised for 20 mins afterwards but....possibly worth a try- hahaha- sounds better than "sweetie i had my trigger shot today and my follies are 17mm- are you up for it??" reply- "o baby i love it when you talk about the size of your follicles...."
> Hahaha, you gotta laugh...:haha:Click to expand...

LOLz! I know right!:rofl:
I love it!:laugh2: _"o baby i love it when you talk about the size of your follicles...."_
Ahahaha! I can't stop laughing.:haha:
I'm pretty sure by now that my DH has a Pavlovian response going on when I say,
"Well, I'm gonna be ovulating, Mr! You know what this means!...":haha:

20 mins of raised hips is probably not the strangest thing seen on any given beach.:haha:


----------



## curleymumma

StorkWatcher said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StorkWatcher said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo!:wohoo:
> :blue:Congratulations, *mbhg*!:pink:
> Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!:cloud9:
> 
> ...............................
> 
> Yay for ovulation!:happydance:
> Those are fab #'s, *IluvRedskins*!:thumbup:
> OMG! _Holding out for *7* more days?!?_ Sheer willpower, woman!:haha:
> Fx for you! Sending you some :dust::dust:
> ...............................
> 
> Oh, *curleymomma*!:hugs: I'm so sorry, hon!
> I was on here tonight to see how things were going w/you.
> I so hope you get your BFP real soon.:flower:
> 
> "_man o man- how is it that women can fall pregnant by accident whilst drunk with a cigaret in their mouth having a quickie behind the bar- standing up....using a condom....apparently it happens....._"
> And ding-ding-ding, you're absolutely right! It* is* gobsmacking how some fall pregnant with ridiculous circumstances. Sigh.
> Maybe all this time I just needed to go to a bar for a one night stand?:dohh::haha: Nah.
> 
> If hope would make it so, we'd all have our BFP's.:cloud9:
> 
> In the meantime (and then some), we're all in this together.:hugs:
> Onward with the journey.:thumbup:
> Yay for tweaking of plans & strategy... sneak attack on the eggy!:haha:
> Fx that you get a BFP in May!:dust::dust:
> 
> yes- maybe i should manufacture a one night stand with OH by the beach- some role play perhaps- would be difficult to lie on my back with my hips raised for 20 mins afterwards but....possibly worth a try- hahaha- sounds better than "sweetie i had my trigger shot today and my follies are 17mm- are you up for it??" reply- "o baby i love it when you talk about the size of your follicles...."
> Hahaha, you gotta laugh...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOLz! I know right!:rofl:
> I love it!:laugh2: _"o baby i love it when you talk about the size of your follicles...."_
> Ahahaha! I can't stop laughing.:haha:
> I'm pretty sure by now that my DH has a Pavlovian response going on when I say,
> "Well, I'm gonna be ovulating, Mr! You know what this means!...":haha:
> 
> 20 mins of raised hips is probably not the strangest thing seen on any given beach.:haha:Click to expand...

Ahhh yes, the pavlovian response- i wonder if that will happen to us? Will we end up getting -excited- when we stroll past pre-seed in the chemist? who knows... it could become a new fetttish! Ditch latex and rubber for pre-seed and evening primrose oil (ohhh, dont forget the robitussen!!!! Kinky!!!)


----------



## newfiekat

curleymumma said:


> cd32 turned into cd1 when i took my first bathroom trip! Bugger!!!!
> 
> of to gyny tomorow to tweak the fertility plan- adding some drugs to inhibit prolactin production, up the clomid and maybe out a trigger shot on the menu....man o man- how is it that women can fall pregnant by accident whilst drunk with a cigaret in their mouth having a quickie behind the bar- standing up....using a condom....apparently it happens.....:shrug:

lol I have no idea how it happens....accidental teen pregnancies...Really? How does this happen. Let me know the secret! Because Pregnancy to me seems like a really hard puzzle im trying to put together! ughhh :coffee:


----------



## curleymumma

I wish i knew!!! Apparently our bodies are ready to have babies at that age, it doesn't seem that or brains are quite up to it at that age though!! Ohhh, the inequity of it all!!!


----------



## Ready4Babe

So I tested yesterday...negative in the morning...but I wanted to test again in the afternoon with FRER...and I got my :BFP:!!!!!!!!! 10dpo! !st round of Clomid at 50mg! Calling the doctor today to confirm. oh and I also took a CB Digi just so I could see "Pregnant"!!!:happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congratulations on your BFP!!!


----------



## newfiekat

Ready4Babe said:


> So I tested yesterday...negative in the morning...but I wanted to test again in the afternoon with FRER...and I got my :BFP:!!!!!!!!! 10dpo! !st round of Clomid at 50mg! Calling the doctor today to confirm. oh and I also took a CB Digi just so I could see "Pregnant"!!!:happydance:

Congrats Girl! Thats awesome news! :happydance:


----------



## Mbhg1980

Yay Ready4Babe! Congrats to you! :cloud9: H&H 9 mo.!!!

So I went to doc and got confirmation test...still BFP! I'm so happy. 

Wishing everyone still waiting super-speedy BFPs. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats, Ready4Babe! H&H 9 months!


----------



## wookie130

Congrats to Ready4baby and Mbhg1980! Yay!!!!!!

Me, I'm 3 dpo. No symptoms, really, and feel like I could be on the verge of getting a UTI.  Blah!!!!!!


----------



## PollyJo

curleymumma said:


> StorkWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StorkWatcher said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo!:wohoo:
> :blue:Congratulations, *mbhg*!:pink:
> Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!:cloud9:
> 
> ...............................
> 
> Yay for ovulation!:happydance:
> Those are fab #'s, *IluvRedskins*!:thumbup:
> OMG! _Holding out for *7* more days?!?_ Sheer willpower, woman!:haha:
> Fx for you! Sending you some :dust::dust:
> ...............................
> 
> Oh, *curleymomma*!:hugs: I'm so sorry, hon!
> I was on here tonight to see how things were going w/you.
> I so hope you get your BFP real soon.:flower:
> 
> "_man o man- how is it that women can fall pregnant by accident whilst drunk with a cigaret in their mouth having a quickie behind the bar- standing up....using a condom....apparently it happens....._"
> And ding-ding-ding, you're absolutely right! It* is* gobsmacking how some fall pregnant with ridiculous circumstances. Sigh.
> Maybe all this time I just needed to go to a bar for a one night stand?:dohh::haha: Nah.
> 
> If hope would make it so, we'd all have our BFP's.:cloud9:
> 
> In the meantime (and then some), we're all in this together.:hugs:
> Onward with the journey.:thumbup:
> Yay for tweaking of plans & strategy... sneak attack on the eggy!:haha:
> Fx that you get a BFP in May!:dust::dust:
> 
> yes- maybe i should manufacture a one night stand with OH by the beach- some role play perhaps- would be difficult to lie on my back with my hips raised for 20 mins afterwards but....possibly worth a try- hahaha- sounds better than "sweetie i had my trigger shot today and my follies are 17mm- are you up for it??" reply- "o baby i love it when you talk about the size of your follicles...."
> Hahaha, you gotta laugh...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOLz! I know right!:rofl:
> I love it!:laugh2: _"o baby i love it when you talk about the size of your follicles...."_
> Ahahaha! I can't stop laughing.:haha:
> I'm pretty sure by now that my DH has a Pavlovian response going on when I say,
> "Well, I'm gonna be ovulating, Mr! You know what this means!...":haha:
> 
> 20 mins of raised hips is probably not the strangest thing seen on any given beach.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh yes, the pavlovian response- i wonder if that will happen to us? Will we end up getting -excited- when we stroll past pre-seed in the chemist? who knows... it could become a new fetttish! Ditch latex and rubber for pre-seed and evening primrose oil (ohhh, dont forget the robitussen!!!! Kinky!!!)Click to expand...

....LOL it's funny, this talk about the follicle sizes, and the Pavlovian response with Pre-seed .....it's a different world I guess, being in a desert...a lizard suffices to get one all excited about life ;):haha: (cynical jokes ike these keep me going I guess ;))..Imagine too, if you and your hubby are both biologists, and you obsessively read all the scientific literature for some piece of inspiration .... follicle sizes comes up quite often ;)


----------



## curleymumma

PollyJo said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StorkWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StorkWatcher said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo!:wohoo:
> :blue:Congratulations, *mbhg*!:pink:
> Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!:cloud9:
> 
> ...............................
> 
> Yay for ovulation!:happydance:
> Those are fab #'s, *IluvRedskins*!:thumbup:
> OMG! _Holding out for *7* more days?!?_ Sheer willpower, woman!:haha:
> Fx for you! Sending you some :dust::dust:
> ...............................
> 
> Oh, *curleymomma*!:hugs: I'm so sorry, hon!
> I was on here tonight to see how things were going w/you.
> I so hope you get your BFP real soon.:flower:
> 
> "_man o man- how is it that women can fall pregnant by accident whilst drunk with a cigaret in their mouth having a quickie behind the bar- standing up....using a condom....apparently it happens....._"
> And ding-ding-ding, you're absolutely right! It* is* gobsmacking how some fall pregnant with ridiculous circumstances. Sigh.
> Maybe all this time I just needed to go to a bar for a one night stand?:dohh::haha: Nah.
> 
> If hope would make it so, we'd all have our BFP's.:cloud9:
> 
> In the meantime (and then some), we're all in this together.:hugs:
> Onward with the journey.:thumbup:
> Yay for tweaking of plans & strategy... sneak attack on the eggy!:haha:
> Fx that you get a BFP in May!:dust::dust:
> 
> yes- maybe i should manufacture a one night stand with OH by the beach- some role play perhaps- would be difficult to lie on my back with my hips raised for 20 mins afterwards but....possibly worth a try- hahaha- sounds better than "sweetie i had my trigger shot today and my follies are 17mm- are you up for it??" reply- "o baby i love it when you talk about the size of your follicles...."
> Hahaha, you gotta laugh...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> LOLz! I know right!:rofl:
> I love it!:laugh2: _"o baby i love it when you talk about the size of your follicles...."_
> Ahahaha! I can't stop laughing.:haha:
> I'm pretty sure by now that my DH has a Pavlovian response going on when I say,
> "Well, I'm gonna be ovulating, Mr! You know what this means!...":haha:
> 
> 20 mins of raised hips is probably not the strangest thing seen on any given beach.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh yes, the pavlovian response- i wonder if that will happen to us? Will we end up getting -excited- when we stroll past pre-seed in the chemist? who knows... it could become a new fetttish! Ditch latex and rubber for pre-seed and evening primrose oil (ohhh, dont forget the robitussen!!!! Kinky!!!)Click to expand...
> 
> ....LOL it's funny, this talk about the follicle sizes, and the Pavlovian response with Pre-seed .....it's a different world I guess, being in a desert...a lizard suffices to get one all excited about life ;):haha: (cynical jokes ike these keep me going I guess ;))..Imagine too, if you and your hubby are both biologists, and you obsessively read all the scientific literature for some piece of inspiration .... follicle sizes comes up quite often ;)Click to expand...

hahaha, yes it would, is that a hint, are you and your OH in that field? My Oh and i have both undergrads in medical science- it can make for interesting converstations at times!


----------



## shell018

I got my :bfp: today @ CD 12!!:
This was my first cycle on clomid after my surgery and can't believe it:happydance:

Good luck to everyone on there BFP


----------



## stuckinoki

MHGB, Ready4Babe & Shell

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!​


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
Congrats on your BFPs. I am cramping up so I am guessing AF is deff going to start tomorrow. so I guess I will be doing round 3 of clomiphene 50mg.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Shell!!!


----------



## 1babydreamer

Hi Ladies :wave: Congrats on all the BFP's!! All these clomid babies are making me excited to get my BFP too I hope!

As for me, my first round of clomid was not a success :nope:. AF arrived in full this morning so onto May and cycle number 9 TTC!!

:dust: to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## curleymumma

shell018 said:


> I got my :bfp: today @ CD 12!!:
> This was my first cycle on clomid after my surgery and can't believe it:happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone on there BFP

SHELL!!! So happy for you! Good luck, hope its a sticky bean!


----------



## Charisse28

Can I join you ladies? I am on my first round of Clomid 100mg CD3-9 and today is CD22. I had 2 follies at my CD14 u/s 20mm and 15mm. I got a bfp in 2002 on my first round of 50mg w/DS and then another bfp on 100mg in 2005 but m/c. CONGRATS to all of the BFPs!


----------



## curleymumma

Charisse28 said:


> Can I join you ladies? I am on my first round of Clomid 100mg CD3-9 and today is CD22. I had 2 follies at my CD14 u/s 20mm and 15mm. I got a bfp in 2002 on my first round of 50mg w/DS and then another bfp on 100mg in 2005 but m/c. CONGRATS to all of the BFPs!

Welcome Charise, i hope this is a lucky thread for you!


----------



## Noora

congrats Shell ... H&H nine months hun :)


----------



## Mbhg1980

Congrats Shell! :wohoo: :cloud9:

Babydreamer, so sorry to hear about AF. :nope: Hang in there. Your turn will come. :hugs:


----------



## kammy23

im on my first round of clomid there isnt anything medically wrong with me. just isnt happening as fast as we would of liked weve been trying for 3 years off and on. and ive got such a good feeling about clomid its hard not to get excited. iv ovulated and bd like a bunny ! so just hoping that wen my AF is due i have a :bfp: instead  .. its really reasuring to see how many people its worked for. ive had side effects such as bloating increased weeing and slight stomach cramps. im hoping with every fibre of me that its worked and ill have my little baby soon ... :dust: :bfp: :dust:


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on your BFP shell!! H&H 9 months!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi ladies! I wanted to let you all know how wonderful you all have been...the witch showed up today, therefore my next cycle will be clomid free since I've had 6 rounds. I go wednesday for a doctors appointment to set up my RE appointment. I would appreciate as many prayers as you all could send up. Good luck to the ladies that are still here. I pray you get your BFPs soon!


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to let you all know how wonderful you all have been...the witch showed up today, therefore my next cycle will be clomid free since I've had 6 rounds. I go wednesday for a doctors appointment to set up my RE appointment. I would appreciate as many prayers as you all could send up. Good luck to the ladies that are still here. I pray you get your BFPs soon!

So sorry to hear about AF :( I have had you in my prayers for quite some time and will continue to pray for you. I really hope you are able to find answers and a way to become pregnant so you can hold your sweet baby in your arms very soon. Best of luck to you! Please continue to keep us posted on what's going on. :hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to let you all know how wonderful you all have been...the witch showed up today, therefore my next cycle will be clomid free since I've had 6 rounds. I go wednesday for a doctors appointment to set up my RE appointment. I would appreciate as many prayers as you all could send up. Good luck to the ladies that are still here. I pray you get your BFPs soon!

Don't leave us!!! You were the original member with me. Keep everyone updated, as much as you can and want to. I am praying so hard for you sweetie.


----------



## Charisse28

Sorry that AF showed for some, I feel like she's right around the corner for me too:(

Congrats on the BFP Shell!

AFM, wondering if any of you ladies get a metallic taste in your mouth during the TWW after clomid? I've had it for the past 3 days. What other symptoms did you have in the TWW?


----------



## curleymumma

IluvRedskins said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to let you all know how wonderful you all have been...the witch showed up today, therefore my next cycle will be clomid free since I've had 6 rounds. I go wednesday for a doctors appointment to set up my RE appointment. I would appreciate as many prayers as you all could send up. Good luck to the ladies that are still here. I pray you get your BFPs soon!

Good luck babe, dont leave us, your still a clomid gal!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Okay ladies so yesterday I updated and said that I had started my period. Yesterday while at school I was having a lot brownish-pink discharge, I chalked it up to getting ready to start. When I got home and went to the bathroom, on the piece of toliet paper was some bright red blood with some clots (TMI sorry!). I assummed that it was my period so I stuck a tampon in and went on to church. Before bed I went to change my tampon and there was only a small brownish streak down the side of the tampon. No red blood. I figured I just caught the beginning of my period and stuck another tampon in. This morning, however, when I took my tampon out there was nothing there. I have been to the bathroom five or six times today and nothing. I've done a few checks with toilet paper and there is nothing brown, pink, or red on the paper. 

WHAT DO I DO???? My head is spinning! Was it just spotting or IB? What do you all think? In 13 years of having a period I have never had anything like this. I do usually get some brown discharge right before I start (like yesterday) and then a hour or so later, my period always shows up. 

If it was IB a pregnancy test wouldn't have worked yesterday (which I took one right before I thought I had started!) When would one work? Do I go ahead and call my doctor's office or go on to the appointment tomorrow? 

I'M SO CONFUSED!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

That has got to be super confusing, I can only imagine. I would think a test would work in at least 5 days from IB if that's what it was... but, I would definitely still go to your appointment tomorrow. They may be able to do a blood test and give you results sooner than a urine test. 

SO sorry you're having do deal with this, but my fingers are crossed that there is good news for you at the end of it all! Keep us posted!


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Hi everyone!

I was just told by my dr that I will need to use clomid to try to get pregnant. I stopped taking bc at the end of August and never got a period, so in Dec my dr prescribed me clomid. She said it could just be an effect from using bc so long and that hopefully my next cycle would be normal. It wasn't, and after not getting my period any more, in March I had an appointment with her. She said the prob is that I'm not ovulating and it has nothing to do with my previous long term bc use. So got the hsg, which showed no blocks, and hubby checks out (though the mobiliity of his swimmers was borderline so he's getting another test. Obviously the problem is my not ovulating and has nothing to do with his little guys). 

So she said I need to wait a few more weeks, take an hpt, and if it's negative, provera to start af and then clomid after that. She said 6 cycles and then fertility specialist (I'm not sure if that's the norm). Very sad and confused... The provera made me sick the last time I took them, so I'm worried about having to take them more in the future and to add in clomid which I'm also scared of the side effects. And REALLY scared of getting preggers with twins. 

It makes me feel better to see how many women on this thread are going through it, and who've got bfp's, but I'm still a little unsure. Part of me just wants to wait to see if my body will miraculously go back to normal, which I know is a dumb thought, but the meds are scary.

How did you all feel when you were told you needed clomid and how did you decide to do it or not? Was anyone else freaked out by the increased chances of twins?

Thanks for reading! Looking forward to talking with you all!


----------



## curleymumma

Mrs. JSH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was just told by my dr that I will need to use clomid to try to get pregnant. I stopped taking bc at the end of August and never got a period, so in Dec my dr prescribed me clomid. She said it could just be an effect from using bc so long and that hopefully my next cycle would be normal. It wasn't, and after not getting my period any more, in March I had an appointment with her. She said the prob is that I'm not ovulating and it has nothing to do with my previous long term bc use. So got the hsg, which showed no blocks, and hubby checks out (though the mobiliity of his swimmers was borderline so he's getting another test. Obviously the problem is my not ovulating and has nothing to do with his little guys).
> 
> So she said I need to wait a few more weeks, take an hpt, and if it's negative, provera to start af and then clomid after that. She said 6 cycles and then fertility specialist (I'm not sure if that's the norm). Very sad and confused... The provera made me sick the last time I took them, so I'm worried about having to take them more in the future and to add in clomid which I'm also scared of the side effects. And REALLY scared of getting preggers with twins.
> 
> It makes me feel better to see how many women on this thread are going through it, and who've got bfp's, but I'm still a little unsure. Part of me just wants to wait to see if my body will miraculously go back to normal, which I know is a dumb thought, but the meds are scary.
> 
> How did you all feel when you were told you needed clomid and how did you decide to do it or not? Was anyone else freaked out by the increased chances of twins?
> 
> Thanks for reading! Looking forward to talking with you all!

Hey babe, i believe firmly in women taking charge of their bodies, and fertiltiy- if your not comfprtable with clomid then look around at your other options, use your Go and fertilty specialists as a reserach tool- they will tell you what they know and what they think is best, but you get to choose- its up to you. 
If your not comfortable with clomid, have a look at natural therapies like Vitex- apparently many women have had luck on this, green tea, and the vitamins/minerals combind with 'conception' diet tips. I think this is a valid route, i know for myself im here in clomid land becasue that route diddt wrk for me, but many women on thise diets and herbs did have it work for them.

As for clomid, for me it has not been scary, i was exitid about it because i knew it was bringing me closer to our baby waiting up there in the celestial waiting room! It has made me ovulate, but we havnt caught the egg yet! Personally i feel that i am taking control of my fertility by taking clomid, and i researchd the days to takes it (2-6, 3-7, 4-8 and 5-9) and challeneged my gyne on why he says 5-9 when others seem just as, if not more valid- and after he relaised i realy had done my homework and knew what needed to be known to have this discussion, he was happy to discuss it with me, and to try something new (he basically said he does 5-9 cos thats what he has always done!)- all that to say, your dr isnt some fertiltiy god, you know your body, tae charge and do it how you want to!

Bless!!


----------



## curleymumma

IluvRedskins said:


> Okay ladies so yesterday I updated and said that I had started my period. Yesterday while at school I was having a lot brownish-pink discharge, I chalked it up to getting ready to start. When I got home and went to the bathroom, on the piece of toliet paper was some bright red blood with some clots (TMI sorry!). I assummed that it was my period so I stuck a tampon in and went on to church. Before bed I went to change my tampon and there was only a small brownish streak down the side of the tampon. No red blood. I figured I just caught the beginning of my period and stuck another tampon in. This morning, however, when I took my tampon out there was nothing there. I have been to the bathroom five or six times today and nothing. I've done a few checks with toilet paper and there is nothing brown, pink, or red on the paper.
> 
> WHAT DO I DO???? My head is spinning! Was it just spotting or IB? What do you all think? In 13 years of having a period I have never had anything like this. I do usually get some brown discharge right before I start (like yesterday) and then a hour or so later, my period always shows up.
> 
> If it was IB a pregnancy test wouldn't have worked yesterday (which I took one right before I thought I had started!) When would one work? Do I go ahead and call my doctor's office or go on to the appointment tomorrow?
> 
> I'M SO CONFUSED!!!

Hey babe, wow, that is confusing! I think if it was Ib then a blood test should work in a few more days ( they say 3-5 for bloods, 5-7 for urine?)

I hate the inbetween times- its so frustrating! I hope it ends in a :bfp: for you!


----------



## newfiekat

curleymumma said:


> Mrs. JSH said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was just told by my dr that I will need to use clomid to try to get pregnant. I stopped taking bc at the end of August and never got a period, so in Dec my dr prescribed me clomid. She said it could just be an effect from using bc so long and that hopefully my next cycle would be normal. It wasn't, and after not getting my period any more, in March I had an appointment with her. She said the prob is that I'm not ovulating and it has nothing to do with my previous long term bc use. So got the hsg, whichj showed no blocks, and hubby checks out (though the mobiliity of his swimmers was borderline so he's getting another test. Obviously the problem is my not ovulating and has nothing to do with his little guys).
> 
> So she said I need to wait a few more weeks, take an hpt, and if it's negative, provera to start af and then clomid after that. She said 6 cycles and then fertility specialist (I'm not sure if that's the norm). Very sad and confused... The provera made me sick the last time I took them, so I'm worried about having to take them more in the future and to add in clomid which I'm also scared of the side effects. And REALLY scared of getting preggers with twins.
> 
> It makes me feel better to see how many women on this thread are going through it, and who've got bfp's, but I'm still a little unsure. Part of me just wants to wait to see if my body will miraculously go back to normal, which I know is a dumb thought, but the meds are scary.
> 
> How did you all feel when you were told you needed clomid and how did you decide to do it or not? Was anyone else freaked out by the increased chances of twins?
> 
> Thanks for reading! Looking forward to talking with you all!
> 
> Hey babe, i believe firmly in women taking charge of their bodies, and fertiltiy- if your not comfprtable with clomid then look around at your other options, use your Go and fertilty specialists as a reserach tool- they will tell you what they know and what they think is best, but you get to choose- its up to you.
> If your not comfortable with clomid, have a look at natural therapies like Vitex- apparently many women have had luck on this, green tea, and the vitamins/minerals combind with 'conception' diet tips. I think this is a valid route, i know for myself im here in clomid land becasue that route diddt wrk for me, but many women on thise diets and herbs did have it work for them.
> 
> As for clomid, for me it has not been scary, i was exitid about it because i knew it was bringing me closer to our baby waiting up there in the celestial waiting room! It has made me ovulate, but we havnt caught the egg yet! Personally i feel that i am taking control of my fertility by taking clomid, and i researchd the days to takes it (2-6, 3-7, 4-8 and 5-9) and challeneged my gyne on why he says 5-9 when others seem just as, if not more valid- and after he relaised i realy had done my homework and knew what needed to be known to have this discussion, he was happy to discuss it with me, and to try something new (he basically said he does 5-9 cos thats what he has always done!)- all that to say, your dr isnt some fertiltiy god, you know your body, tae charge and do it how you want to!
> 
> Bless!!Click to expand...

Hi there. Ive been ttc for 4 years and just finished round 2 of clomid. I was releaved and excited when my dr gave me clomid. After trying so long i was and stil am open to any help the dr can give me. It gives me a litte hope. 
I needed to take provera as well to bring on AF. The first cycle of clomid i had alot of cramping but this past cycle i had zero symptoms. It plays with your mind cause your wondering if its even working. Ive tested but got a bfn. I should have started AF today but she hasnt showed yet.......so theres still hope for this cycle yet lol

Good luck with your baby making process :)


----------



## Mbhg1980

Mrs. JSH said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was just told by my dr that I will need to use clomid to try to get pregnant. I stopped taking bc at the end of August and never got a period, so in Dec my dr prescribed me clomid. She said it could just be an effect from using bc so long and that hopefully my next cycle would be normal. It wasn't, and after not getting my period any more, in March I had an appointment with her. She said the prob is that I'm not ovulating and it has nothing to do with my previous long term bc use. So got the hsg, which showed no blocks, and hubby checks out (though the mobiliity of his swimmers was borderline so he's getting another test. Obviously the problem is my not ovulating and has nothing to do with his little guys).
> 
> So she said I need to wait a few more weeks, take an hpt, and if it's negative, provera to start af and then clomid after that. She said 6 cycles and then fertility specialist (I'm not sure if that's the norm). Very sad and confused... The provera made me sick the last time I took them, so I'm worried about having to take them more in the future and to add in clomid which I'm also scared of the side effects. And REALLY scared of getting preggers with twins.
> 
> It makes me feel better to see how many women on this thread are going through it, and who've got bfp's, but I'm still a little unsure. Part of me just wants to wait to see if my body will miraculously go back to normal, which I know is a dumb thought, but the meds are scary.
> 
> How did you all feel when you were told you needed clomid and how did you decide to do it or not? Was anyone else freaked out by the increased chances of twins?
> 
> Thanks for reading! Looking forward to talking with you all!

Hi there,
I totally understand how you feel. Initially I was excited to be prescribed Clomid, but then I went through a short period of uncertainty. Basically my husband and I decided that we'd be thrilled with either twins or singletons. The thing that freaked me out was trips or more, but the odds of that happening are very reasonably slim, and I can accept that low risk. You do have about an 8% chance of conceiving twins on Clomid, so you have to think about whether or not that is okay for you. Everyone is different--for us, we want 2 kids anyways, so if we had twins, we'd probably be done! :thumbup: But I can totally understand trepidation. In the end, there isn't a right or wrong decision that one can point to. I would say you should make a pros and cons chart and then just sit on it and think about it for a bit. Since the odds are almost 10% chance of conceiving twins on it, I would say you should be okay with the idea of twins before going on it...accepting it as a possibly but not a probability. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## nlk

clomid buddies i need advice!!

i took clomid CD2-6 this cycle, and wasnt meant to see AF until friday...however, she showed last night, and quite badly, too. my question is, firstly, do i count day one as yesterday or today? i started bleeding around 8pm last night, and it wasnt just spotting either...secondly, im a bit concerned about the heaviness of it...i wore a maxipad AND tampon, and managed to soak through both, as well as my clothes, in just under 2 hours. has anyone else had something similar to this happen whilst they were taking clomid?

i tried to call my FS to ask all this, but theres no answer, and i doubt i will get through now until tomorrow. but i might need to start cycle two of clomid today...


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well ladies I took two dollar tree tests last night and both came back positive! 

Went and had my hcg levels tested and came back negative :cry:
Figured out with + HPT it probably meant I would be having a chemical pregnancy...

Sure enough I woke up this morning with horrible sharp pains in lower abdomen, went to the bathroom and there was so much blood...

Please pray for us...I go at 3 today to see my doctor...

NLK - I'm not sure what's going on with you cycle but as for me today I have been through two super size tampons in two hours...I know everyone is different though! I've never had so much blood or pains in my lower abdomin like I am having today...


----------



## nlk

iluvredskins im so sorry to hear that :hugs: hope your doctors appointment goes ok.

thats what ive been like today. i started bleeding at 10/11 dpo, horrifically. and the pain was awful. it seems to be slowing a bit now.

thanks for your advice. il keep you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks! I hope you can get some answers from your FS. I'm not leaving my appointment today without a RE appointment!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this...it does sound like a chemical, honey. 

The ONLY (and I mean ONLY) light at the end of the tunnel with a chemical pregnancy is that you now know you can conceive. I know that doesn't really help you now, but if you need anything, I've had 2 miscarriages in 6 months, and would be happy to talk to you if you need to. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> Well ladies I took two dollar tree tests last night and both came back positive!
> 
> Went and had my hcg levels tested and came back negative :cry:
> Figured out with + HPT it probably meant I would be having a chemical pregnancy...
> 
> Sure enough I woke up this morning with horrible sharp pains in lower abdomen, went to the bathroom and there was so much blood...
> 
> Please pray for us...I go at 3 today to see my doctor...
> 
> NLK - I'm not sure what's going on with you cycle but as for me today I have been through two super size tampons in two hours...I know everyone is different though! I've never had so much blood or pains in my lower abdomin like I am having today...

So sorry :( big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## gsdowner1

I'm on my 1st round of clomid 50mg days 5-9 wish me luck i start it tomorrow!! so excited hope i get my :bfp: this month :)


----------



## Mrs. JSH

Wow, I love this site! I don't know anyone else who has had any problems ttc and had to think about clomid and all this stuff, so having the support I can get here is so wonderful!

Thanks to everyone that replied to my post. I've been giving what you all said a lot of thought, and will continue to do so as I have about 2 weeks before I can do anything to move forward in this process.

The great attitudes of the women on this thread is helping me look at my situation in a different light. I'm starting to think I should be more excited than anything else that at least clomid might be a step in the right direction for us to get the baby that we want, like many of the women here have reflected. Still a lot to handle and to talk about with hubby before we do anything, but it's helped to give me a fresh perspective.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Mrs. JSH

IluvRedskins said:


> Well ladies I took two dollar tree tests last night and both came back positive!
> 
> Went and had my hcg levels tested and came back negative :cry:
> Figured out with + HPT it probably meant I would be having a chemical pregnancy...
> 
> Sure enough I woke up this morning with horrible sharp pains in lower abdomen, went to the bathroom and there was so much blood...
> 
> Please pray for us...I go at 3 today to see my doctor...
> 
> NLK - I'm not sure what's going on with you cycle but as for me today I have been through two super size tampons in two hours...I know everyone is different though! I've never had so much blood or pains in my lower abdomin like I am having today...

Sorry to hear this hun! I stalked you on another clomid thread, a while before I was told I would definitely need to try it, and I know how much you want this and how patient you have been. I hope your appointment is helpful and my thoughts and prayers are with you! :flower:


----------



## curleymumma

IluvRedskins said:


> Well ladies I took two dollar tree tests last night and both came back positive!
> 
> Went and had my hcg levels tested and came back negative :cry:
> Figured out with + HPT it probably meant I would be having a chemical pregnancy...
> 
> Sure enough I woke up this morning with horrible sharp pains in lower abdomen, went to the bathroom and there was so much blood...
> 
> Please pray for us...I go at 3 today to see my doctor...
> 
> NLK - I'm not sure what's going on with you cycle but as for me today I have been through two super size tampons in two hours...I know everyone is different though! I've never had so much blood or pains in my lower abdomin like I am having today...

so sorry to hear that babe, i was so happy for you, XXX:cry:


----------



## IluvRedskins

I have my RE appointment next Wednesday...hopefully I will get some answers! Thank you all so much for your support!


----------



## Mbhg1980

IluvRedskins said:


> Well ladies I took two dollar tree tests last night and both came back positive!
> 
> Went and had my hcg levels tested and came back negative :cry:
> Figured out with + HPT it probably meant I would be having a chemical pregnancy...
> 
> Sure enough I woke up this morning with horrible sharp pains in lower abdomen, went to the bathroom and there was so much blood...
> 
> Please pray for us...I go at 3 today to see my doctor...
> 
> NLK - I'm not sure what's going on with you cycle but as for me today I have been through two super size tampons in two hours...I know everyone is different though! I've never had so much blood or pains in my lower abdomin like I am having today...

I'm so sorry redskins. :nope: I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs: Good luck at your RE appointment.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Well AF came last night=( hopefully this will be my month


----------



## IluvRedskins

So sorry Pnut!


----------



## curleymumma

Pnutsprincess said:


> Well AF came last night=( hopefully this will be my month

come join the may thread...we are all hoping!


----------



## newfiekat

curleymumma said:


> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Well AF came last night=( hopefully this will be my month
> 
> come join the may thread...we are all hoping!Click to expand...

Hey AF showed last night for me too :( its been a pretty emotional day but hoping cycle 3 is the one for me. Good luck in May :)


----------



## curleymumma

newfiekat said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnutsprincess said:
> 
> 
> Well AF came last night=( hopefully this will be my month
> 
> come join the may thread...we are all hoping!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey AF showed last night for me too :( its been a pretty emotional day but hoping cycle 3 is the one for me. Good luck in May :)Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that babe- im on cycle three and although trying to be somewhat non-chalant, i have high expectatoins...but what will be i suppose....we will all battle on togther XXX


----------



## IluvRedskins

So sorry Newfiekat!


----------



## kcoennen

How is everyone doing??? 

Chantel - I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow!


----------



## curleymumma

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Well, im on cd14- we bd'd last night and today i had lots of EWCM and abdominal pain and discomfort and sensitive BBS. My opks are all neg, although last night the one i did was a dud and i diddnt bother doing it again- last month detected my sureg at noght and it was gone by the next mornign, so i do them morning and evening, but still all neg.... My first month on 100mg, so im hopefull....

OH leaving for work away in a few weeks, before my next cycle, so im pining a few hopes on this one!

Good luck gals!


----------



## newfiekat

Hi Everyone!

Im onto cycle 3 of clomid @100mg. Im on CD7. I was supposed to take it from CD3-7 but I was a day late taking them so its more like 4-8. Im not sure if thats going to mess anything up but I guess we will see :p I dont feel any symptoms on hot flashes...FRIG their awful when your trying to sleep.

I hope everyone else if doing ok, and chuggin along another cycle. Have a great day!


----------



## nlk

newfiekat, im with you on the hot flashes! thats the main issue i seem to be having with clomid...half the time i get up in the middle of the night to have a shower, to cool down a bit! hoping you dont need to go through it much longer though!!


----------



## newfiekat

nlk said:


> newfiekat, im with you on the hot flashes! thats the main issue i seem to be having with clomid...half the time i get up in the middle of the night to have a shower, to cool down a bit! hoping you dont need to go through it much longer though!!

The hot flashes are just annoying. I pulled the blankets up, I kick them off...All night long lol. My DH thinks im nuts! :wacko: But I hope I dont have to take them too much longer either lol. 

Have a great day 
:dust:


----------



## gsdowner1

Got a POSITIVE OPK today!!!! OMG I have never gotten ANY positive tests for anything ever I'm cd 11 too....I am so happy I hope we conceive this month. Called my doc and they said it was normal to start ov on day 12 or 13 so I'm just a little early...my symtoms are sore boobs and nips since day 1 of my cycle...and hot flashes and my skin feeling really hot like I have a temp or something...and this morning I got up and had a ton of cm like I almost thought I peed my pants lol sorry tmi...and twinging feelings for 2 day now..I thought for sure it was too early to ov but go by what ur own body is doing because I tested this a.m and sure enough got a positive :happydance:


----------



## curleymumma

ok- cd15- and got pos opk this am with fmu!!

So, 12-24 hours right?

well, ill be getting to bding late tonight- so i hope its later rther than earlier!!

i went to bed lat night feeling very despondant and wanting to give up on babies- but here i am all happpy again!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Just got back from my RE appointment and I feel like it went very good! The first thing he is doing is some bloodwork to check my insulin levels, prolactin levels, and my free and total testosterone levels. He said that the course of treatment would depend on what my bloodwork shows. He is also going to get a copy of my HSG scans and make sure that there were no blockages. He said that depending on the bloodwork, he's thinking a low dose of clomid over 7 days instead of 5, some ultrasound monitoring, and a HCG injection. He said that if we don't have some results with this, then we would start talking about laparoscopy to see if there is something else not causing me to ovulate. He suggested that tony and I go ahead and start talking about IVF just to be on the safe side, so that if it ever is deemed necessary we would already have a decision made, which we do, we won't go that far. We will adopt first...anywho, going in the morning to have my labs drawn and he said that if I have heard from him in 3-4 business days to call his office! 

Praying this is it for us!!!! 
:dust: to all!!!!!!


----------



## Mbhg1980

curleymumma said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Well, im on cd14- we bd'd last night and today i had lots of EWCM and abdominal pain and discomfort and sensitive BBS. My opks are all neg, although last night the one i did was a dud and i diddnt bother doing it again- last month detected my sureg at noght and it was gone by the next mornign, so i do them morning and evening, but still all neg.... My first month on 100mg, so im hopefull....
> 
> OH leaving for work away in a few weeks, before my next cycle, so im pining a few hopes on this one!
> 
> Good luck gals!

Curley, I conceived on my 1st cycle of 100mg. I'm routing for you to as well!!!!!!!! Baby dust, Curley, and to everyone else. :flower:


----------



## Mbhg1980

gsdowner1 said:


> Got a POSITIVE OPK today!!!! OMG I have never gotten ANY positive tests for anything ever I'm cd 11 too....I am so happy I hope we conceive this month. Called my doc and they said it was normal to start ov on day 12 or 13 so I'm just a little early...my symtoms are sore boobs and nips since day 1 of my cycle...and hot flashes and my skin feeling really hot like I have a temp or something...and this morning I got up and had a ton of cm like I almost thought I peed my pants lol sorry tmi...and twinging feelings for 2 day now..I thought for sure it was too early to ov but go by what ur own body is doing because I tested this a.m and sure enough got a positive :happydance:

Wow!:cloud9: :wohoo: Hooray! Congrats to you, gs! :happydance:


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Well, im on cd14- we bd'd last night and today i had lots of EWCM and abdominal pain and discomfort and sensitive BBS. My opks are all neg, although last night the one i did was a dud and i diddnt bother doing it again- last month detected my sureg at noght and it was gone by the next mornign, so i do them morning and evening, but still all neg.... My first month on 100mg, so im hopefull....
> 
> OH leaving for work away in a few weeks, before my next cycle, so im pining a few hopes on this one!
> 
> Good luck gals!
> 
> Curley, I conceived on my 1st cycle of 100mg. I'm routing for you to as well!!!!!!!! Baby dust, Curley, and to everyone else. :flower:Click to expand...

You have given me hope XXX Thanks!


----------



## Mbhg1980

curleymumma said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, how is everyone?
> 
> Well, im on cd14- we bd'd last night and today i had lots of EWCM and abdominal pain and discomfort and sensitive BBS. My opks are all neg, although last night the one i did was a dud and i diddnt bother doing it again- last month detected my sureg at noght and it was gone by the next mornign, so i do them morning and evening, but still all neg.... My first month on 100mg, so im hopefull....
> 
> OH leaving for work away in a few weeks, before my next cycle, so im pining a few hopes on this one!
> 
> Good luck gals!
> 
> Curley, I conceived on my 1st cycle of 100mg. I'm routing for you to as well!!!!!!!! Baby dust, Curley, and to everyone else. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You have given me hope XXX Thanks!Click to expand...

We BD'ed cycle days 10-20, every other day, and used pre-seed (a little bit--not the large amount with the syringe thingy via the directions). ;) Good luck!

I am going in for my 1st ultrasound today at 1:00. I'm hoping all is okay and I'll post about it later today. :flower:


----------



## Mrs.326

*ILuvRedskins*, glad to hear your appointment went well!! I am keeping you in my prayers that the steps your RE is taking work for you :)


----------



## grkprn

Hi ladies! I wanted to join this thread, because I'm starting my first cycle of Clomid 50mg tonight! Me and my DH are 38 and we've been TTC for 7 months; my RE wanted to get me started on Clomid sooner, rather than later. It has been great to read through everyone's comments :thumbup: Wishing everyone :dust:!


----------



## Mbhg1980

Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today. The ultrasound tech simply held up two fingers and smiled. Yes, there are TWO babies in there! TWINS!! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...sooo happy.

Baby dust to you all.


----------



## kcoennen

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today. The ultrasound tech simply held up two fingers and smiled. Yes, there are TWO babies in there! TWINS!! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...sooo happy.
> 
> Baby dust to you all.

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Once it sinks in, it is the most amazing thing ever. I'm so happy for you!!! So the questions start... do you have any twins in your family? That was the first question I always got lol


----------



## Mrs.326

TWINS!!! HOW EXCITING!!! :) I would have loved twins, but I've only got one bun in the oven :) So happy for you!


----------



## Mbhg1980

kcoennen said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today. The ultrasound tech simply held up two fingers and smiled. Yes, there are TWO babies in there! TWINS!! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...sooo happy.
> 
> Baby dust to you all.
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Once it sinks in, it is the most amazing thing ever. I'm so happy for you!!! So the questions start... do you have any twins in your family? That was the first question I always got lolClick to expand...

Twins run straight through my family on my Dad's side. My Grandmother had fraternal twin siblings, and she became pregnant with twins herself. One of the twins sadly passed away either at birth or before. I don't know the story because she passed away, but I did my genealogy and learned that my Aunt had a twin sister. They had named her and everything, so I'm curious to know what happened. kcoennen, do they run in your family?

And can you please tell me what resources you have turned to, such as books, support groups, etc. I would love to talk to you via email. I am in shock! I feel so blessed, but I am needing to start mental preparation for this unexpected change of plans!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls, I'd love some Clomid buddies. I am on my first round at 50mg. I am currently on CD12 and waiting to ovulate. I am very excited and scared at the same time. I have really irregular periods and don't ovulate on my own. We've been TTC a year.


----------



## grkprn

TTCBean said:


> Hey girls, I'd love some Clomid buddies. I am on my first round at 50mg. I am currently on CD12 and waiting to ovulate. I am very excited and scared at the same time. I have really irregular periods and don't ovulate on my own. We've been TTC a year.

Hi TTCbean! I just started my first round of Clomid last night (CD3)-- hopefully, I won't be having many symptoms ... :thumbup: Wishing you the best! :dust:


----------



## nlk

Hi TTCbean! im on my second round of 50mg, and on CD10, so pretty close to you!

hope this cycle goes well for you :dust:


----------



## Kmae

:hi: can I join this thread? I would really like some Clomid buddy's and here about everyone's experiences with it.

I am on my first round of Clomid 50mg cd3-7. I am currently on cd16 and still waiting to get a pos opk or temp rise:wacko:. I have irregular cycles on my own. 

I'm getting a little discouraged and am thinking Clomid may not be working for me. Looks like most who take it 3-7 get a pos opk by this time:shrug:. Only time will tell and time is not my friend (likes to keep secrets from me).


----------



## kcoennen

Mbhg1980 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today. The ultrasound tech simply held up two fingers and smiled. Yes, there are TWO babies in there! TWINS!! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...sooo happy.
> 
> Baby dust to you all.
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Once it sinks in, it is the most amazing thing ever. I'm so happy for you!!! So the questions start... do you have any twins in your family? That was the first question I always got lolClick to expand...
> 
> Twins run straight through my family on my Dad's side. My Grandmother had fraternal twin siblings, and she became pregnant with twins herself. One of the twins sadly passed away either at birth or before. I don't know the story because she passed away, but I did my genealogy and learned that my Aunt had a twin sister. They had named her and everything, so I'm curious to know what happened. kcoennen, do they run in your family?
> 
> And can you please tell me what resources you have turned to, such as books, support groups, etc. I would love to talk to you via email. I am in shock! I feel so blessed, but I am needing to start mental preparation for this unexpected change of plans!Click to expand...

Yes they run in my family as well. During my first ultrasound, the dr said I conceived twins from my genes, not clomid, because my ovaries weren't overstimulated. 

Please email me! I love to share information! My email is [email protected]. I can let you know what websites I use and anything else you want to know. The Multiples discussion board on here is amazing. The girls are so incredibly nice, write back all the time, and answer all questions. I suggest going there!!!


----------



## gsdowner1

So bummed thought i got my pos. ov. test and tested the next day and got a neg.. read more about ov. tests and now realize what i thought was a pos. was a neg too... I am only on cd 13 so i will still test for it. I was just so happy that i thought i got a positive and of course it was a neg. like all my other tests ive done in the past.... oh well i am still keeping my hope up that it will still happen soon!


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today. The ultrasound tech simply held up two fingers and smiled. Yes, there are TWO babies in there! TWINS!! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...sooo happy.
> 
> Baby dust to you all.

big smiles for you! congratualtions!


----------



## curleymumma

Mbhg1980 said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today. The ultrasound tech simply held up two fingers and smiled. Yes, there are TWO babies in there! TWINS!! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...sooo happy.
> 
> Baby dust to you all.
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Once it sinks in, it is the most amazing thing ever. I'm so happy for you!!! So the questions start... do you have any twins in your family? That was the first question I always got lolClick to expand...
> 
> Twins run straight through my family on my Dad's side. My Grandmother had fraternal twin siblings, and she became pregnant with twins herself. One of the twins sadly passed away either at birth or before. I don't know the story because she passed away, but I did my genealogy and learned that my Aunt had a twin sister. They had named her and everything, so I'm curious to know what happened. kcoennen, do they run in your family?
> 
> And can you please tell me what resources you have turned to, such as books, support groups, etc. I would love to talk to you via email. I am in shock! I feel so blessed, but I am needing to start mental preparation for this unexpected change of plans!Click to expand...

to both of you ladies, i have been following you for a while- what did you do the month you felll? anything different?


----------



## Mbhg1980

curleymumma said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today. The ultrasound tech simply held up two fingers and smiled. Yes, there are TWO babies in there! TWINS!! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...sooo happy.
> 
> Baby dust to you all.
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Once it sinks in, it is the most amazing thing ever. I'm so happy for you!!! So the questions start... do you have any twins in your family? That was the first question I always got lolClick to expand...
> 
> Twins run straight through my family on my Dad's side. My Grandmother had fraternal twin siblings, and she became pregnant with twins herself. One of the twins sadly passed away either at birth or before. I don't know the story because she passed away, but I did my genealogy and learned that my Aunt had a twin sister. They had named her and everything, so I'm curious to know what happened. kcoennen, do they run in your family?
> 
> And can you please tell me what resources you have turned to, such as books, support groups, etc. I would love to talk to you via email. I am in shock! I feel so blessed, but I am needing to start mental preparation for this unexpected change of plans!Click to expand...
> 
> to both of you ladies, i have been following you for a while- what did you do the month you felll? anything different?Click to expand...

Curley--I took the 100mg days 5-9 and we BD'ed days 10-20 every other day starting on day 10 (once a day, every OTHER day). We tried to do it before bed when possible and I tried to stay laying down. I found out from my HSG that my cervix tilts to the right, so I laid on my right side with a pillow. ;) Also, something different that I did that cycle was I ate ONE serving per day of full-fat NON-organic yogurt. Previously, I had been eating all organic dairy, but I read that the hormones in non-organic can stimulate hormones a little. I ate lots of healthy food, like lean chicken, half a sweet potato once that week, lots of other veggies in cooking, olive oil, smoothies with fruit and greens and whey each morning, nuts, and salad. Of course, I took a prenatal and also a little extra calcium to make sure I get up to the daily value.


----------



## Mbhg1980

kcoennen said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today. The ultrasound tech simply held up two fingers and smiled. Yes, there are TWO babies in there! TWINS!! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...sooo happy.
> 
> Baby dust to you all.
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Once it sinks in, it is the most amazing thing ever. I'm so happy for you!!! So the questions start... do you have any twins in your family? That was the first question I always got lolClick to expand...
> 
> Twins run straight through my family on my Dad's side. My Grandmother had fraternal twin siblings, and she became pregnant with twins herself. One of the twins sadly passed away either at birth or before. I don't know the story because she passed away, but I did my genealogy and learned that my Aunt had a twin sister. They had named her and everything, so I'm curious to know what happened. kcoennen, do they run in your family?
> 
> And can you please tell me what resources you have turned to, such as books, support groups, etc. I would love to talk to you via email. I am in shock! I feel so blessed, but I am needing to start mental preparation for this unexpected change of plans!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they run in my family as well. During my first ultrasound, the dr said I conceived twins from my genes, not clomid, because my ovaries weren't overstimulated.
> 
> Please email me! I love to share information! My email is [email protected]. I can let you know what websites I use and anything else you want to know. The Multiples discussion board on here is amazing. The girls are so incredibly nice, write back all the time, and answer all questions. I suggest going there!!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Please look out for an email from Marybeth. :flower:


----------



## kcoennen

curleymumma said:


> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mbhg1980 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I had my 6 week ultrasound today. The ultrasound tech simply held up two fingers and smiled. Yes, there are TWO babies in there! TWINS!! DH and I are shocked and also THRILLED...wow...sooo happy.
> 
> Baby dust to you all.
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! Once it sinks in, it is the most amazing thing ever. I'm so happy for you!!! So the questions start... do you have any twins in your family? That was the first question I always got lolClick to expand...
> 
> Twins run straight through my family on my Dad's side. My Grandmother had fraternal twin siblings, and she became pregnant with twins herself. One of the twins sadly passed away either at birth or before. I don't know the story because she passed away, but I did my genealogy and learned that my Aunt had a twin sister. They had named her and everything, so I'm curious to know what happened. kcoennen, do they run in your family?
> 
> And can you please tell me what resources you have turned to, such as books, support groups, etc. I would love to talk to you via email. I am in shock! I feel so blessed, but I am needing to start mental preparation for this unexpected change of plans!Click to expand...
> 
> to both of you ladies, i have been following you for a while- what did you do the month you felll? anything different?Click to expand...

I got an HSG done the month I conceived, and the only thing we did different was BD every other day from days 10 - +OPK, then every day for 3 days.


----------



## WriterChick80

Hi everyone! I just took my 4th clomid pill this morning. I'm taking 50mg for days 3-7. I'm so nervous about taking it but just bit the bullet and did it. I have irregular periods and did the provera + clomid this month. Here' s hoping to works! I am experiencing cramping though, ugh.


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies, just checking in! I'm not sure what dpo I'm on but I am somewhere in the 2ww and I tested this afternoon for funsies and this is what I got. 

What do you all think?
https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/stuckinoki/HPTs/66eeba51.jpg


----------



## kcoennen

If I tilt my computer, I can see a line, but I'm not sure if it's an evap line or not. Do you have any OPKs to test on??? My BFP came up on an OPK before a HPT.


----------



## grkprn

WriterChick80 said:


> Hi everyone! I just took my 4th clomid pill this morning. I'm taking 50mg for days 3-7. I'm so nervous about taking it but just bit the bullet and did it. I have irregular periods and did the provera + clomid this month. Here' s hoping to works! I am experiencing cramping though, ugh.

I'm in the same boat as you! I'm on my first round of clomid 50mg and just took day 3. I'm nervous about taking it too. I've had the same sxs as you --cramping! But it's fairly mild so far. Looking forward to OPK time and hopefully :bfp: time!


----------



## Kmae

Stuckinoki, If I look really hard I see a shadow but it's too hard to tell. I really hope it gets darker over the next couple days!


----------



## mrswemyss

kcoennen said:


> I went off BCP in May also! My cycles have been pretty regular, starting at 26 days, to 27, then to 33 for 3 months. But, while using OPKs, they always turned up negative so that's when I called my dr to start testing. The test cam back that I wasn't ovulating (obviously), so that's when I was put on Clomid. I'm getting an HSG done on Friday. Have you had one yet? I'm wondering what it feels like. I'm also getting blood work on CD 16, 23, and 30.
> 
> We live just south of Richmond. Originally from Pittsburgh, PA so we're huge Steeler fans!


Hi! I had an hsg done 30th of April... I was offered clomid but said I'd wait. This is my first ovulation since my hsg and I'm scared I dtd too late :( I did it cd 17, ovulated day 19
( according to my cbfm) we did it that night @12am& the next day ... Do you think I missed my chance? Also would you recommend I ask for CLOMID next month?


----------



## stevens2010

Hi everyone, can I join too? Have read every page of this thread which has taken me 2 days! 

A little about me...

I'm 22, been TTC for nearly 2 years (1 yr 10 months!) and am married to a wonderful guy who is 34. 

I have really irregular AF, my cycles range from 80-100+ days long. I've had HSG, bloods, scans and hubby's swimmers have been tested. Everything came back totally fine except they found cysts on my ovaries and so have been given 100mg Clomid and also Norethisterone to bring on AF if we're not pregnant as my cycles are ridiculously long so consultant wants to try and regulate them and make them 30 days.

I'm taking 100mg Clomid on days 2-6 and today being CD6 is my last day so looking forward to using the ov tests to see if it's all working! 

Praying so so hard for a BFP, I'm feeling positive but trying to stay realistic in that Clomid may not work for us but seeing as ovulation is our only issue, the consultant doesn't see why we won't be pregnant within 6 months which was greatly encouraging. :)

First cycle on Clomid so wanted to join in with everyone!

EDITED TO ADD - I used Norethisterone for 10 days then started bleeding 2 days after stopping. I was told that I should do a pregnancy test at the end of 30 days, if it's negative to take the Norethisterone again for 10 days and continue the Norethisterone/Clomid til we're pregnant. Anyone else told this?

Also, was not given any follicle tracking scans or bloods so am relying on ov tests! I've got a big batch of cheapies plus smiley face digis. :)


----------



## kcoennen

mrswemyss said:


> kcoennen said:
> 
> 
> I went off BCP in May also! My cycles have been pretty regular, starting at 26 days, to 27, then to 33 for 3 months. But, while using OPKs, they always turned up negative so that's when I called my dr to start testing. The test cam back that I wasn't ovulating (obviously), so that's when I was put on Clomid. I'm getting an HSG done on Friday. Have you had one yet? I'm wondering what it feels like. I'm also getting blood work on CD 16, 23, and 30.
> 
> We live just south of Richmond. Originally from Pittsburgh, PA so we're huge Steeler fans!
> 
> 
> Hi! I had an hsg done 30th of April... I was offered clomid but said I'd wait. This is my first ovulation since my hsg and I'm scared I dtd too late :( I did it cd 17, ovulated day 19
> ( according to my cbfm) we did it that night @12am& the next day ... Do you think I missed my chance? Also would you recommend I ask for CLOMID next month?Click to expand...

Are you being monitored to know if you ovulated for sure?


----------



## mrswemyss

I have just used the clear blue fertility monitor... Is there another way?


----------



## kcoennen

mrswemyss said:


> I have just used the clear blue fertility monitor... Is there another way?

I had mine monitored through blood work. I got it done on cd21, and depending on the progesterone levels, it tells you if you did ovulate, and the higher the level, the better. That way, I knew for sure I ovulated.


----------



## mrswemyss

No I've not had that done... My estrogen levels and lh surge are Hugh according to the monitor though.
Do you think I should give clomid a shot next month if I'm not prego?


----------



## mrswemyss

I told my Doc I would wait but I am rethinking it seriously :(


----------



## brandif

Hello! I haven't been on here awhile..But thought I would come back..:) 
I just took my last clomid 50mg, on 4-27, and had my last monitoring u/s this past wed. It showed a 19mm follicle on my left, none on right. My HSG back in March showed my right tube is blocked. My ovulation test was positive this past thu! I hope our timing was ok, and does the trick. We only b'd this past tue, thu and fri...Hubby had ha last night..:(
Praying for us all!


----------



## kcoennen

mrswemyss said:


> No I've not had that done... My estrogen levels and lh surge are Hugh according to the monitor though.
> Do you think I should give clomid a shot next month if I'm not prego?

It won't hurt to take the clomid. Some ladies take it to boost their progesterone levels, even if they are ovulating. Clomid won't do any harm at all. But if it does over stimulate your ovaries, you may end up with twins - which is not a problem at all :) Clomid didn't over stimulate mine. We got our twins through our genes (many twins in both families). But it did give my body the boost it needed to actually ovulate.


----------



## brandif

kcoennen said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> No I've not had that done... My estrogen levels and lh surge are Hugh according to the monitor though.
> Do you think I should give clomid a shot next month if I'm not prego?
> 
> It won't hurt to take the clomid. Some ladies take it to boost their progesterone levels, even if they are ovulating. Clomid won't do any harm at all. But if it does over stimulate your ovaries, you may end up with twins - which is not a problem at all :) Clomid didn't over stimulate mine. We got our twins through our genes (many twins in both families). But it did give my body the boost it needed to actually ovulate.Click to expand...

Congrats on your twins! Very exciting!


----------



## nlk

2nd cycle of clomid, 50mg, apparently didnt work. im so upset. it worked the first time round? is it common for it to work okay, and then stop?


----------



## curleymumma

nlk said:


> 2nd cycle of clomid, 50mg, apparently didnt work. im so upset. it worked the first time round? is it common for it to work okay, and then stop?

I assume by 'work' you mean diddnt make you ovulate--I dont know if you would say common, but it does happen, you can build up a resistance to it- some women are resitant to it first go. It may mean that you need to up the dose, or use a different drug- or combine it with other therapies, such as trigger shots or metformin. GL XXX


----------



## nlk

thanks - yeah, i did mean that it made me ovulate! i dont think my FS will up the dose, hes thinking about using a different drug...leterozole i think?

hows everything going with you, curleymumma?

hows everyone else doing??


----------



## stevens2010

I had no idea you could be resistant to it. 

I've been doing so much research, read so many success stories to try and boost my confidence but I am really nervous... I so badly want this to work for us but I keep thinking about the what if's!

I just have to have faith that God can do anything and it's all in His hands.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well ladies my RE office called and my bloodwork shows that I am insulin resistant. I'm starting metformin tonight! They explained that this is why the clomid did not work right for me! It could also help me loose weight so I am very thankful for that too! I go back in 4 weeks to have my labs checked again to make sure I'm responding and if no pregnancy by July we will start clomid again!! I know that this is not really good news but I'm happy to have some answers!


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> Well ladies my RE office called and my bloodwork shows that I am insulin resistant. I'm starting metformin tonight! They explained that this is why the clomid did not work right for me! It could also help me loose weight so I am very thankful for that too! I go back in 4 weeks to have my labs checked again to make sure I'm responding and if no pregnancy by July we will start clomid again!! I know that this is not really good news but I'm happy to have some answers!

Any news that provides a new plan of action is good news! So glad they're starting you on a treatment that will get you closer to your BFP! GL!


----------



## stevens2010

I so hope the Metformin works for you ILuvRedskins! 

:)


----------



## mrswemyss

I read up on clomid and it has a list of bad side effects :( that steers me away . I know every med does but these were crazy. Did anyone experience any?


----------



## nlk

mrswemyss said:


> I read up on clomid and it has a list of bad side effects :( that steers me away . I know every med does but these were crazy. Did anyone experience any?

they have to warn you about the possible side effects, even though theyre rare. i was really concerned about the side effects of clomid, but after having taken it, it wasnt as bad as i expected (maybe because i had such negative ideas going into it). ive had hot flashes, and sometimes headaches or dizziness, but its definitely not as bad as i thought it would be. 

it depends how badly you want to get pregnant. i know that im desperate to have a baby, and i know that the only way that will happen is if i go through all these motions, because i completely do not ovulate on my own. the side effects may not be nice, but neither is morning sickness, being uncomfortable throughout pregnancy, pregnancy complications, birth complications...the list goes on. yeah, i feel like crap with clomid, but for me its going to all worth it in the end.


----------



## kcoennen

mrswemyss said:


> I read up on clomid and it has a list of bad side effects :( that steers me away . I know every med does but these were crazy. Did anyone experience any?

I didn't have any side effects at all. The only thing that was different for me was I had pains during ovulation, but that was because the clomid worked. I took it in the morning and had no problems at all.


----------



## TTCBean

mrswemyss said:


> I read up on clomid and it has a list of bad side effects :( that steers me away . I know every med does but these were crazy. Did anyone experience any?


I took Clomid in the morning with my breakfast and never had any side effects while taking it. I've noticed the past two days I've been having some pinching like pains in the ovary area, I am hoping because I am about to ovulate, which is a great side effect. ;) Good luck!


----------



## newfiekat

TTCBean said:


> mrswemyss said:
> 
> 
> I read up on clomid and it has a list of bad side effects :( that steers me away . I know every med does but these were crazy. Did anyone experience any?
> 
> 
> I took Clomid in the morning with my breakfast and never had any side effects while taking it. I've noticed the past two days I've been having some pinching like pains in the ovary area, I am hoping because I am about to ovulate, which is a great side effect. ;) Good luck!Click to expand...

The only side affect I had with Clomid was those crazy hot flashes. This cycle, im on CD 13 and ive have nausea for two days. And my face is super hot and red. Not sure if this is the clomid side affects but I seriously feel like crap....I hope it passes soon, hard to BD when you feel so ill :(


----------



## grkprn

mrswemyss said:


> I read up on clomid and it has a list of bad side effects :( that steers me away . I know every med does but these were crazy. Did anyone experience any?

I just finished my 5th pill on CD7 last night. I took them at night, rather than in the AM, because of possible side effects. I had some hot flashes at night and mild pinching/cramping on CD4-6, but that's about it. I didn't experience any nausea, dizziness or moodiness (well, at least, not out of the ordinary ;))

Now we'll see how the rest of the month goes! FX!


----------



## stevens2010

I also took my Clomid in the mornings and the only thing I got badly was hot flushes and emotional/mood swings! Still get those things now but not too bad.


----------



## stuckinoki

I just got my clomid :bfp: yay!!!

It's pink, came up straight away and I'm over the moon excited (hence why I've been plastering my news everywhere)

I can't wait to confirm with a digi in the next day or so! Lol

https://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k568/stuckinoki/HPTs/eb73a1a9.jpg


----------



## nlk

congratulations stuckinoki!!! so excited for you!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats stuckinoki!!!! That is exactly what my first BFP looked like :) H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## stuckinoki

Mrs.326 said:


> Congrats stuckinoki!!!! That is exactly what my first BFP looked like :) H&H 9 months to you!

Thanks. I'm glad you ladies see it too because the other forum I frequent are tellin me that I'm ******** and that there's no line there. Lol


----------



## Mrs.326

Oh, no. You're not crazy. I definitely see it! :)


----------



## wookie130

I see something, too!


----------



## kcoennen

I see it! Changing the main page now!! Congrats!!


----------



## grkprn

stuckinoki said:


> Mrs.326 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats stuckinoki!!!! That is exactly what my first BFP looked like :) H&H 9 months to you!
> 
> Thanks. I'm glad you ladies see it too because the other forum I frequent are tellin me that I'm ******** and that there's no line there. LolClick to expand...

I definitely see it!!!! Congrats!!!

:happydance:


----------



## stevens2010

I see it too! Huge congratulations, have a wonderful pregnancy. :)


----------



## Mbhg1980

Congrats, Stuckinoki!


----------



## mrswemyss

How many cycles did you ladies have to take clomid? I am still debating, although praying I get pregnant this cycle... I will know in two weeks


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations :D I see something as well!


----------



## gsdowner1

well i am cd 18 tested for ovulation this morning and i got the darkest line i have ever gotten on a test!! its ALMOST positive! I am excited to see what tonight and tomorrow morning brings!! pray i ovulate this month ladies!!! thank you!:happydance: baby dust to all and congratulation on the :bfp::dust:


----------



## TTCBean

GOODLUCK to you gsdowner!!


----------



## TTCBean

Grr, I am a little frustrated! CD17 and haven't got a positive OPK yet. TMI ALERT: I checked my cervix today and it feels high, soft and open. I am getting a twinge like pain on my left side. I am having lotion like consistency CM on my underwear, but inside it's more slippery feeling and not so lotiony. Could I have O'd without catching it? I BBT too and my chart doesn't show anything. I've been using the CBFM too and it's said "High" for 8 days now in a row.


----------



## grkprn

mrswemyss said:


> How many cycles did you ladies have to take clomid? I am still debating, although praying I get pregnant this cycle... I will know in two weeks

I'm on my first cycle right now! I'll definitely post when I get a positive OPK. I on cd9 right now.


----------



## stevens2010

Can anyone help?

I'm on my first go of Clomid, 100mg days 2-6. I did an ov test yesterday and today and both were pretty dark... Maybe a shade lighter than positive. They're pretty dark!! 

I'm worrying that my body's not responding cos I used to get good lines on ov tests anyway but wasn't ovulating. Or could the Clomid be helping me ovulate early? I read you can ovulate 5 days after the last Clomid tablets, I'm 4 days past as I had my last ones on CD6.

Any help?


----------



## stevens2010

Thought I'd upload my tests, the first was CD9 which was yesterday's then second pic is today's, CD10. They're a bit darker in RL.

Any thoughts? Is it even possible I'm ovulating this early? I've been expecting to feel pains in my ovaries but I've not felt anything. Yesterday I did feel a bit achey and had a couple of twinges, today I had mild cramps but only slightly and for less than 10 minutes so didn't think it meant anything.

Hmmmm....
 



Attached Files:







cd9.png
File size: 162.9 KB
Views: 5









cd10.png
File size: 260 KB
Views: 3


----------



## grkprn

stevens2010 said:


> Thought I'd upload my tests, the first was CD9 which was yesterday's then second pic is today's, CD10. They're a bit darker in RL.
> 
> Any thoughts? Is it even possible I'm ovulating this early? I've been expecting to feel pains in my ovaries but I've not felt anything. Yesterday I did feel a bit achey and had a couple of twinges, today I had mild cramps but only slightly and for less than 10 minutes so didn't think it meant anything.
> 
> Hmmmm....

I'm on CD10 today also! It was my first round of Clomid 50mg days 3-7. I was supposed to start OPKs this morning and mine looked the same as yours. From what I've read, we're supposed to wait 3 days after your last pill to start OPK, because of false positives. I was thinking of calling my RE today, but hopefuly, I'll find some answers on bnb!

I have my follicle check on Monday the 21st, but we're going to get some bd'ing in soon, just in case!

Does anyone else have any experience/input on OPKs during a round of Clomid?


----------



## gsdowner1

I also had what i thought was a pos. result on cd 11 but it wasnt ... im on cd 19 today and believe i got my pos. today!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies, here's a bit of hope for you. I hardly ever got positive OPKs and here's a picture of the beautiful baby we made, regardless of the troubles we had :) 

https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3a11d2f9.jpg


----------



## IluvRedskins

Love! Love! Love!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Love it!!


----------



## kcoennen

Yay!!! Thank you for sharing a picture of your cutie pie!!


----------



## stevens2010

I'm not getting tracking scans or bloods so only way I can tell is by using ov tests... Will keep going and see what happens!


----------



## curleymumma

Mrs.326 said:


> Hey ladies, here's a bit of hope for you. I hardly ever got positive OPKs and here's a picture of the beautiful baby we made, regardless of the troubles we had :)
> 
> https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p546/Lderosa5/3a11d2f9.jpg

so beutiful! You made me cry....but thats easy these days!

I hope we get to make beautiful babies too XXX


----------



## stevens2010

Awww such a fab scan pic! Congrats! :)

CD11 for me, will do another ov test later and see if it's as dark or darker than cd9 and 10's tests... If it is, I'll do a digi ov test and see what's happening but I really didn't expect ovulation so early. 

Feeling nervous!!


----------



## nlk

fab scan pic!! its so nice to see people who have managed to get their bfps!! theres hope for us all!


----------



## stevens2010

Done another ovulation test earlier and it's pretty much the same as CD9 and 10 if not slightly lighter. It looks like it's dried lighter anyway. Maybe I tested too early after stopping Clomid? I'll keep doing the ov tests anyway, just incase. At least I BDed last night.


----------



## TTCBean

Grrr, CD19 and still nothing. :(


----------



## Rachel789

Hi everyone! I am on my first round of clomid and was hoping I could join your thread :flower:

I was also hoping some of you that may have been through the same thing provide me some advise/insight as to what is going on. I have been off bcp since August and I have been able to confirm o by temping but it is always realy late in my cycle. My dr. ran some tests and everything looked normal so she put me on clomid to help things along.

I went in for a u/s today on CD 13 (I took 50 mg cd5-9) and she said all she could see was a lot of small follicles and that she didn't think I would o this cycle and advised me to start provera and move on to 100 mg next cycle. Does anyone know if it is still possible one of those follicles will do something and I may O in a week or so? Or should I just give up and start the provera? I really don't want to give up but I also don't want to waste my time. I just wanted to see if any of you have been through something similar. Thanks!


----------



## curleymumma

Rachel789 said:


> Hi everyone! I am on my first round of clomid and was hoping I could join your thread :flower:
> 
> I was also hoping some of you that may have been through the same thing provide me some advise/insight as to what is going on. I have been off bcp since August and I have been able to confirm o by temping but it is always realy late in my cycle. My dr. ran some tests and everything looked normal so she put me on clomid to help things along.
> 
> I went in for a u/s today on CD 13 (I took 50 mg cd5-9) and she said all she could see was a lot of small follicles and that she didn't think I would o this cycle and advised me to start provera and move on to 100 mg next cycle. Does anyone know if it is still possible one of those follicles will do something and I may O in a week or so? Or should I just give up and start the provera? I really don't want to give up but I also don't want to waste my time. I just wanted to see if any of you have been through something similar. Thanks!

Ask your doc to look into "stair stepping' technique. If yoyr follies are not developing well, you dont actually need to induce period to keep going, you simply start taking more clomid- however, this needs to done with realy close supervision.Look it up- very interesting!


----------



## curleymumma

Sory to the ladies who read this post in the May bloomers thread! Ive updated it a little for today...

OK- i promised self i wouldnt symtpom spot this cycle- but, as this is my last round i may as well be self indulgent!!!
here goes.....

100mg clomid cd3-7
0 day- good Lh surge previously, and good EWCM

0-2 dpo pimple outbreak- used to get this when i was younger mid cycle, but as i got older it started happening when AF was due. 

-7dpo 
sleeping like a log, 
off food- but other life stresses most likely causing that a at the moment...
started to get an achy pain in left BB

-8dpo- 
still off food- still likely to be persona stresses- 
still achy/painful left Breast, (why left???)
watery CM- bit more than normal (for me) .
Twinges and pulls in abdomen (i think more than usual, but im paying to much attention...)
-Got my day 21 test back and told all good, very healthy strong O-

9dpo- still watery cm and acne around chin
- woke up with the sniffs- have heard this CAN be a symptom- but it is winter in 
Aus...
-"full + heavy" feeling in abdomen, making me think if not pg, ill get a real heavy one this 
cycle...

So thats where i am at....was doing some reading and apparently less than 10% of pregnancies can be detected before 12.5 dpo- which was interesting because the amount i see on here seems to be more than that- but im not saying it doesnt happen for people here, but i know i never got a BFP before 15dpo!!! 

Anyhow, how is everyone elses cycle going?


----------



## kcoennen

I had cold like symptoms before I got my BFP, and the BFP didn't show up until 16dpo. I like to compare symptoms with people :)


----------



## curleymumma

kcoennen said:


> I had cold like symptoms before I got my BFP, and the BFP didn't show up until 16dpo. I like to compare symptoms with people :)

Oooh, you just made me happy- good start to the day! Spending the rest of it in the winter sun in the veggie garden- sounds like a good time for -implantation- :thumbup:


----------



## kcoennen

Fingers crossed for you!!! The only symptoms I had were I thought I was getting a cold, I had period like cramps so I thought it was definitely in it's way, I had a lot more discharge (more than normal), and had big blue veins on my boobs. Keep us updated!

It's crazy to think it's winter over there while we're in summer. Do you have warm or cold winters?


----------



## curleymumma

kcoennen said:


> I had cold like symptoms before I got my BFP, and the BFP didn't show up until 16dpo. I like to compare symptoms with people :)

how are you and your bubs going? 

if you have an old post with your dpo symptoms, feel free to repost it so we can scour it for clues....:flower:


----------



## curleymumma

kcoennen said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!! The only symptoms I had were I thought I was getting a cold, I had period like cramps so I thought it was definitely in it's way, I had a lot more discharge (more than normal), and had big blue veins on my boobs. Keep us updated!
> 
> It's crazy to think it's winter over there while we're in summer. Do you have warm or cold winters?

Not as cold as over there i hear. Where i live it will not snow, or freeze taps etc, but in the middle of winter it may freeze a bowl of water over night but nothing more than that. Most of the time the days are sunny- cold, but the sun shines even though theres not a lot of warmth in it- if its not windy and cloudy, you can get a warmish hour to nourish your soul a little in the middle of the day!


----------



## kcoennen

Here is the link to my TTC journal if you want to read through it
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/771214-cycle-7-trying-my-little-one.html

The babies are doing great, but they're giving me hell this week. I was sent to the doctors on Monday because I was having contractions. Was told if I get more than 5 in an hour to go to the hospital, and that I need to start eating more because I'm losing weight. Then was sent to the doctors again on Wednesday because my blood pressure was so incredibly high. I also had protein in my urine that day, which is the first sign of preeclampsia, so now I have to go through tests for that. It was a crazy week. I'm not feeling them a lot, which is a sign of labor coming on, which I don't like. I keep poking them and moving them to make them move around lol


----------



## mrswemyss

I'm 7dpo and have no symptoms :(


----------



## curleymumma

mrswemyss said:


> I'm 7dpo and have no symptoms :(

I wouldnt worry babe, im probably making mine up....its my last cycle, so im a bit too focussed on it! I have heard many women here get their BFP with no symptoms- exept being sure that their period was about to turn up becasue of AF cramps from around 13dpo.

Keep your chin up! Its not over till the :witch: flies


----------



## curleymumma

kcoennen said:


> Here is the link to my TTC journal if you want to read through it
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/771214-cycle-7-trying-my-little-one.html
> 
> The babies are doing great, but they're giving me hell this week. I was sent to the doctors on Monday because I was having contractions. Was told if I get more than 5 in an hour to go to the hospital, and that I need to start eating more because I'm losing weight. Then was sent to the doctors again on Wednesday because my blood pressure was so incredibly high. I also had protein in my urine that day, which is the first sign of preeclampsia, so now I have to go through tests for that. It was a crazy week. I'm not feeling them a lot, which is a sign of labor coming on, which I don't like. I keep poking them and moving them to make them move around lol

Had a read, very inspiring! When did you find out it was twins? Also, your ticker says your 25 weeks, too early for labour even for twins?? I hope all is OK, mabee braxtons?


----------



## kcoennen

We found out at our first ultrasound around 7 weeks it was twins. Viability is 24 weeks, so my doctor said our goal was to make it to 24 weeks, which we did. They have a 90% chance of surviving now with medical help. I have a friend who had her twins at 26 weeks, and they spent 2 months in the nicu, but are perfectly healthy. My goal is to make it to 32 weeks. By the way my body is feeling, there is no way I'm going to make it to 37 weeks, which is full term for twins. When I was at the doctors, I had a contraction, and she said it was a real one, not a braxton hicks, because she was able to feel what it was doing to my cervix. Braxton hicks don't effect the cervix, only real contractions. So, they are real ones happening. And they get pretty painful too! At the most, I have 12 weeks to go.


----------



## mrswemyss

I'll say a prayer! My friend just recently made it to 36 weeks and the same thing happened to her, she had 5&6 pound twins!!!


----------



## curleymumma

kcoennen said:


> We found out at our first ultrasound around 7 weeks it was twins. Viability is 24 weeks, so my doctor said our goal was to make it to 24 weeks, which we did. They have a 90% chance of surviving now with medical help. I have a friend who had her twins at 26 weeks, and they spent 2 months in the nicu, but are perfectly healthy. My goal is to make it to 32 weeks. By the way my body is feeling, there is no way I'm going to make it to 37 weeks, which is full term for twins. When I was at the doctors, I had a contraction, and she said it was a real one, not a braxton hicks, because she was able to feel what it was doing to my cervix. Braxton hicks don't effect the cervix, only real contractions. So, they are real ones happening. And they get pretty painful too! At the most, I have 12 weeks to go.

GL, its good that y our past the critical dates, i hope everything goes to plan XXX


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I think im out this month. I ov may 16, and 17 and we only BD two days. we have been so tired and busy


----------



## Rachel789

curleymumma said:


> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I am on my first round of clomid and was hoping I could join your thread :flower:
> 
> I was also hoping some of you that may have been through the same thing provide me some advise/insight as to what is going on. I have been off bcp since August and I have been able to confirm o by temping but it is always realy late in my cycle. My dr. ran some tests and everything looked normal so she put me on clomid to help things along.
> 
> I went in for a u/s today on CD 13 (I took 50 mg cd5-9) and she said all she could see was a lot of small follicles and that she didn't think I would o this cycle and advised me to start provera and move on to 100 mg next cycle. Does anyone know if it is still possible one of those follicles will do something and I may O in a week or so? Or should I just give up and start the provera? I really don't want to give up but I also don't want to waste my time. I just wanted to see if any of you have been through something similar. Thanks!
> 
> Ask your doc to look into "stair stepping' technique. If yoyr follies are not developing well, you dont actually need to induce period to keep going, you simply start taking more clomid- however, this needs to done with realy close supervision.Look it up- very interesting!Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your response. I am not sure what I will do yet. To add to my confusion my temps have been really odd since I have been on clomid. I have been temping for 6 months so I have a really good handle on what is normal for me and pre o my temps usually average 96.6 and post o go as high as 97.5ish. Well my temps for the past week have been staying really high (look at my chart in my sig) I think it is so strange I have looked at many other charts of people on clomid and never see anything like mine :shrug:


----------



## curleymumma

Rachel789 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel789 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I am on my first round of clomid and was hoping I could join your thread :flower:
> 
> I was also hoping some of you that may have been through the same thing provide me some advise/insight as to what is going on. I have been off bcp since August and I have been able to confirm o by temping but it is always realy late in my cycle. My dr. ran some tests and everything looked normal so she put me on clomid to help things along.
> 
> I went in for a u/s today on CD 13 (I took 50 mg cd5-9) and she said all she could see was a lot of small follicles and that she didn't think I would o this cycle and advised me to start provera and move on to 100 mg next cycle. Does anyone know if it is still possible one of those follicles will do something and I may O in a week or so? Or should I just give up and start the provera? I really don't want to give up but I also don't want to waste my time. I just wanted to see if any of you have been through something similar. Thanks!
> 
> Ask your doc to look into "stair stepping' technique. If yoyr follies are not developing well, you dont actually need to induce period to keep going, you simply start taking more clomid- however, this needs to done with realy close supervision.Look it up- very interesting!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for your response. I am not sure what I will do yet. To add to my confusion my temps have been really odd since I have been on clomid. I have been temping for 6 months so I have a really good handle on what is normal for me and pre o my temps usually average 96.6 and post o go as high as 97.5ish. Well my temps for the past week have been staying really high (look at my chart in my sig) I think it is so strange I have looked at many other charts of people on clomid and never see anything like mine :shrug:Click to expand...

Im afraid temps and charts are not my thing, ive never done it, i dont have the patience for it- I think its the thought of doing anything that delays my morning coffee! Hahaha, im sure someone else here will have insight into the temping questions.
XX


----------



## curleymumma

Well, just POAS- 10dpo....:bfn:...another day of waiting.....


----------



## wookie130

Pnutsprincess said:


> I think im out this month. I ov may 16, and 17 and we only BD two days. we have been so tired and busy

If those BD session occurred at the right time, there's no reason you should be out. The first time I got pregnant, I only had sex once that month. The last time I got pregnant, we only did it twice around my fertile window. If your timing was good, you have just as good of a shot as any other time.


----------



## stevens2010

Hi all, I'm CD15 today, had dark ov tests on days 9,10 and lighter by 11 and 12, day 13 was a bit darker so did a digi and got a smiley face... Lighter ov test CD 14 and have not yet done today's as I've been so busy! 

Possible to ov so early? I can't help doubting it cos before I got Clomid, I used to get several smiley faces on the digi tests, even when the lines weren't that dark. Very confusing and I just don't know what to think.

Confused.com!


----------



## TTCBean

I think I am out this month. CD23, no positive OPK and BBT isn't rising or anything. This sucks.


----------



## Mrs.326

stevens2010 said:


> Hi all, I'm CD15 today, had dark ov tests on days 9,10 and lighter by 11 and 12, day 13 was a bit darker so did a digi and got a smiley face... Lighter ov test CD 14 and have not yet done today's as I've been so busy!
> 
> Possible to ov so early? I can't help doubting it cos before I got Clomid, I used to get several smiley faces on the digi tests, even when the lines weren't that dark. Very confusing and I just don't know what to think.
> 
> Confused.com!

If you have PCOS it's possible that you were surging and never actually ovulating... My cycles were 30-60 days and I would have several days of positive OPKs, several days of negatives, and then a few more positives, etc (basically, I was gearing up to ovulate, but my body just wouldn't do it)... So, when you're on clomid and your body is forced to ovulate you won't have as long of a surge as you used to because your body is actually releasing the egg! Best of luck to you :)


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you for the reply. :)

I know from previous cycles with ov tests my body tries and fails to ovulate I got constant dark lines throughout a 80-100day cycle. It was a nightmare.

I just assumed that having the Clomid, the tests would be different. I'm struggling to believe that the Clomid is doing it's job. Wish I wasn't so cynical!

But yesterday I had crampy feelings on my left side, I don't know if this will make any sense but it felt a bit like hot cramps?? We BDed last night just in case. 

I'm CD16 today so will do another ovulation test and see what happens.


----------



## curleymumma

Well, i'm either at the beginning or the end of 13dpo. I feel nothing promising at all- to the contrary- i feel my pre menstral headache beginning, and i also feel very 'wet' which i have heard happens before AF. I have also had some dull aches and cramps just in the last our or so- but not the sort that make me think im pg- i know that most people say they had normal AF cramping before BFP- but it feels really really like AF is on her way.... I think i have another day to do yet, i assume i will wake up with headache, deal with it all day, go to bed tomorrow night and then wake up the next morning with cramping and the first spots of the At which point i will take some heavy duty pain killers and turn my phone off, and grieve the child i never quite created. Then find the strength within myself to move on to a new part of my life, with no babies...sigh...


----------



## wookie130

stevens2010 said:


> Hi all, I'm CD15 today, had dark ov tests on days 9,10 and lighter by 11 and 12, day 13 was a bit darker so did a digi and got a smiley face... Lighter ov test CD 14 and have not yet done today's as I've been so busy!
> 
> Possible to ov so early? I can't help doubting it cos before I got Clomid, I used to get several smiley faces on the digi tests, even when the lines weren't that dark. Very confusing and I just don't know what to think.
> 
> Confused.com!

I'm thinking your dark O tests from CD's 9-10 were false positives, which is common if you test too soon after your last clomid pill. If I were you, I'd absolutely trust the smiley, as that was most likely your real surge on CD 13. Hopefully you got in some bding that day, and over the next 2-3 days after...if so, you should be entering in your 2ww soon, if not now!


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you Wookie. 

I was really questioning the smiley face cos the lines weren't very dark, it definitely wasn't as dark as the control and it just reminded me of all the other positive digi tests I've had during cycles without Clomid, I used to get four or five smiley faces in a row and I know I wasn't ovulating.

So I'm wondering whether it's a true positive... I'm CD16 so if I ovulated on CD13/14, I'm in the 2ww?

My ov test today was lighter too by the way. I'll do the cheapie tests throughout the cycle, just in case it's yet to come.

:)


----------



## mrswemyss

My gyno's nurse called todayI am starting clomid once I start my period... praying I don't start but if I do, praying the clomid works!


----------



## stevens2010

I did another cheapie ovulation test last night at 9pm which was dark but not quite a positive. I know if I'd have done a digital ov test it would have come back with a smiley face. I feel frustrated cos I got a smiley face on day 13. It makes me worry the Clomid's not working cos in previous cycles, I got loads of smiley faces during my cycles and I obviously wasn't ovulating. 

I feel so disheartened. :(


----------



## curleymumma

stevens2010 said:


> I did another cheapie ovulation test last night at 9pm which was dark but not quite a positive. I know if I'd have done a digital ov test it would have come back with a smiley face. I feel frustrated cos I got a smiley face on day 13. It makes me worry the Clomid's not working cos in previous cycles, I got loads of smiley faces during my cycles and I obviously wasn't ovulating.
> 
> I feel so disheartened. :(

sorry to hear that, maybe they will give you a trigger shot next cycle?


----------



## curleymumma

well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.

I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side 

Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,

XXX


----------



## stevens2010

I also have a sneaky feeling I took the Clomid too soon and actually took it on CD1-5. No idea if that would affect anything. 

Curleymumma, I'm so sorry to hear that and I hope it's not your AF. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Lots of people take Clomid on cycle days 1-5. I take mine days 3-7. The earlier you take it, the more follies you'll have. The later you take it, the less follies, but the more mature and "ripe" they'll be. So, it could still work for you yet.


----------



## Mrs.326

curleymumma said:


> well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.
> 
> I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side
> 
> Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,
> 
> XXX

So sorry to hear this, Curley. I hope you don't mind me asking, but after this will you be done with TTC for good? I genuinely hope and pray that you get your BFP. You have been such a great supporter for the women on this thread since joining, and I know you'd be a great mommy. Best of luck to you in whatever life may bring. Please don't let this discourage you or get you down. You've got a wonderful take on life and hope you keep your spirit and never lose hope.


----------



## Nik24

Hello everyone,
I have been reading this forum for a while and finally got up the nerve to post. Have been ttc for over a year now, and have taken my first round of clomid...

I started charting too, and I am trying to figure this all out. I am on 10 DPO, and am unsure when I am supposed to get AF...my cycles have been quite long so I wasn't sure if clomid would shorten it or not...

I also did OPKs for the first time during this cycle but never got a positive? My chart showed a definite temp surge though... I want to post the link to my chart but am not quite sure how...

At any rate, hello to everyone :)


----------



## curleymumma

Mrs.326 said:


> curleymumma said:
> 
> 
> well ladies, i'm on the evening of cd13- and its my very last cycle here and i can feel the AF pain setting in, i have the distinct feeling that within a few hours there will be tears- and goodbyes to say to you all. Sigh....im not quite depressed, but sad and a bit bewildered. Such a difficult time, but one must accept what life throws at you.
> 
> I have really enjoyed evenryones company and how we all work together to distract each other during the TWW agony... I wont miss that at all! Imagine the money i will save on OPk's and HCG tests??? Over a year i could take a holiday i think...gotta look an the bright side
> 
> Love you all ladies, ill check in the morning and sign of for good,
> 
> XXX
> 
> So sorry to hear this, Curley. I hope you don't mind me asking, but after this will you be done with TTC for good? I genuinely hope and pray that you get your BFP. You have been such a great supporter for the women on this thread since joining, and I know you'd be a great mommy. Best of luck to you in whatever life may bring. Please don't let this discourage you or get you down. You've got a wonderful take on life and hope you keep your spirit and never lose hope.Click to expand...

Yep this is my last TTC cycle ever- the baby making journey is over after this. I couldn't sleep last night even though i was cramping i diddn't want to get up and go the toilet as see the blood- but eventually i did, and no AF, and none this morning. This is proving to be quite traumatic. I dont want to get my hopes up now after spening all night coming to terms with it being over, and then find that it happned tonight or tomorow.... THis is torturous!

(I did an IC with FMU this a.m (cd14) and got BFN.)


----------



## curleymumma

So, 2pm on cd14---Still no sign of AF. I feel perfectly normal. iM not eating much lately, but there are other reasons for that. I have trawled through posts of women getting bfn on cd14 and no AF, and while there are some success stories, people saying BFN's untill 15, 16 up to 18dpo- but most of the time the women who were asking got AF by that evening, or by cd15.

My left breast is aching again- but not like sensitive like people describe in early pg.

I bought clear blue pg tests today- not the digi, the other type, im afraid to do it though, i think i will wait until the morning- if i dont wake up with AF....


----------



## nlk

curleymumma, i have everything crossed for you. im so sorry that this is your last ttc cycle.

i dont know what else i can say. :hugs:


----------



## curleymumma

Its all over for me


----------



## wookie130

Curley...I don't mean to pry...but is there any specific reason why you're throwing the towel in on TTC? I have lost two babies in a six month time frame to miscarriage, and I continually throw myself back into the TTC rat race, even after being diagnosed with depression, and post-traumatic stress syndrome, because of my losses. I know that it's a hard road for a lot of us, and we all cope differently. How many cycles of Clomid have you done? Have you considered trying something else? I just hate to see people surrender their dreams, when there's so much left to keep fighting for...


----------



## stevens2010

I'm so sorry Curlymumma. :hugs:

Just popping in to say that I've finally got a positive ov test, no doubt about it! CD18 and it finally shows up. So excited!


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi. Clomid virgin here. Just reading through your posts, some hopeful, some so sad. 
Curlymumma and Wookie; sorry for the heartache you've obviously been through.xxx

On day 3 of 5 of clomid, first time. Only been ttc for 6 months but have pcos, last cycle was 10wks so doc put me on clomid in the hope it will regulate/make me ovulate.

Just got a question: I understand that as its first cycle for me i may not be on correct dose or it may not make me ovulate first cycle. Seeing as my last cycle was 10wks (previous 2 were 6wks, then 7wks), how many weeks do i leave it until i say clomid didnt work for me this cycle?
In other words, doc said give it two cycles of 50mg and then go back to him if i am not ovulating still. But, if clomid doesnt make me ovulate this cycle, there is still a chance i could have a 10wk+ cycle before i can start the next round. Is that right? Do I wait 2 more 10wk+ cycles before going back to say it isnt working?


----------



## Mrs.326

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi. Clomid virgin here. Just reading through your posts, some hopeful, some so sad.
> Curlymumma and Wookie; sorry for the heartache you've obviously been through.xxx
> 
> On day 3 of 5 of clomid, first time. Only been ttc for 6 months but have pcos, last cycle was 10wks so doc put me on clomid in the hope it will regulate/make me ovulate.
> 
> Just got a question: I understand that as its first cycle for me i may not be on correct dose or it may not make me ovulate first cycle. Seeing as my last cycle was 10wks (previous 2 were 6wks, then 7wks), how many weeks do i leave it until i say clomid didnt work for me this cycle?
> In other words, doc said give it two cycles of 50mg and then go back to him if i am not ovulating still. But, if clomid doesnt make me ovulate this cycle, there is still a chance i could have a 10wk+ cycle before i can start the next round. Is that right? Do I wait 2 more 10wk+ cycles before going back to say it isnt working?

If you have longer than a 30 day cycle while on Clomid (and a BFN), I would say call your doctor and have them prescribe provera to help kick start AF. No sense in waiting for AF if you didn't ovulate... obviously, as you know, it can take forever for her to finally show up!


----------



## curleymumma

wookie130 said:


> Curley...I don't mean to pry...but is there any specific reason why you're throwing the towel in on TTC? I have lost two babies in a six month time frame to miscarriage, and I continually throw myself back into the TTC rat race, even after being diagnosed with depression, and post-traumatic stress syndrome, because of my losses. I know that it's a hard road for a lot of us, and we all cope differently. How many cycles of Clomid have you done? Have you considered trying something else? I just hate to see people surrender their dreams, when there's so much left to keep fighting for...

lots of reasons- but i wont go into it. Its time for me to close this and find a way to 'move on' so to speak. Ive only been on clomid 3 months, but its been many years. Thanks for your care and concern XX


----------



## gsdowner1

stevens2010 said:


> I'm so sorry Curlymumma. :hugs:
> 
> Just popping in to say that I've finally got a positive ov test, no doubt about it! CD18 and it finally shows up. So excited!

i got mine on CD 19! Good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## lilyannabella

Hi all just started cycle 1 of 50 mg of clomid today. Been reading your posts and found it to be both uplifting and sad but none the less informative. Hope we all get BFPs!!!:dust:


----------



## mrswemyss

When do they usually tell you to start clomid? They told me to call when I start so I should get it next week and start it
AF came today :'( I am going to start clomid and buy some preseed... then I GIVE UP! 


I can not take trying any more


----------



## Stephanie76

Can I join in to the groupie?

Came off the bcp last winter and never ovulated or had a regular cycle since (had a 99-day cycle ended with meds in April). 

Now I am on CD 36 today but I just finished my Provera today. I HATE the acne this has given me.. Ugh!

I will be starting my first round of Clomid -100 mg, on CD 3. I am SO excited and SO nervous all at the same time. :happydance:


----------



## TTCBean

..


----------



## StellaBella24

Hi all,

Just read a comment that scared me a little. Someone said that taking Clomid and Eve Primrose Oil together is a big no,no!!!??????
Is this true? I have just done 5 days on first clomid round and been taking 3000mg of EPO. Have i just completely ruined my first cycle on clomid?

Help! Dont wanna use preseed, OH wouldn't like to use lube. Any other herbal stuff ok to take for cm with clomid?


----------



## Mrs.326

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just read a comment that scared me a little. Someone said that taking Clomid and Eve Primrose Oil together is a big no,no!!!??????
> Is this true? I have just done 5 days on first clomid round and been taking 3000mg of EPO. Have i just completely ruined my first cycle on clomid?
> 
> Help! Dont wanna use preseed, OH wouldn't like to use lube. Any other herbal stuff ok to take for cm with clomid?

I don't know about EPO, and I know you said you dont want to use preseed, but have you actually looked into it? You insert it inside before BD so you don't actually have to stop in the middle to use lube. We used it and it was never a hassle or messy...


----------



## lilyannabella

StellaBella24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just read a comment that scared me a little. Someone said that taking Clomid and Eve Primrose Oil together is a big no,no!!!??????
> Is this true? I have just done 5 days on first clomid round and been taking 3000mg of EPO. Have i just completely ruined my first cycle on clomid?
> 
> Help! Dont wanna use preseed, OH wouldn't like to use lube. Any other herbal stuff ok to take for cm with clomid?

Stellabella I did consult my doctor and he said yes it may affect clomid so it's best to use a fertility lube.


----------



## StellaBella24

I don't know about EPO, and I know you said you dont want to use preseed, but have you actually looked into it? You insert it inside before BD so you don't actually have to stop in the middle to use lube. We used it and it was never a hassle or messy...[/QUOTE]

I have just ordered some preseed! :winkwink:
Looked it up online and not what I thought it would be. I am so fickle :dohh:


----------



## lilyannabella

StellaBella24 said:


> I don't know about EPO, and I know you said you dont want to use preseed, but have you actually looked into it? You insert it inside before BD so you don't actually have to stop in the middle to use lube. We used it and it was never a hassle or messy...

I have just ordered some preseed! :winkwink:
Looked it up online and not what I thought it would be. I am so fickle :dohh:[/QUOTE]

I prefer conceive plus. I tried preseed but I think conceive plus feels great! My DH words not mine lol


----------



## rara88

Hi ladies, I've been takin clomid for 3months now but this months I'm currently on 11dpo an I've been weeing like every 2hours an been gettin a metallic taste in my mouth for the past 3days at the same time in the mornin an no more throughout the day, did clearblue preg test today an bfn?? Help please


----------



## stevens2010

Has this happened to anyone else?

I got positive ov tests on day 18,19 and today on CD20. Very dark and much darker than the control. 

What can it mean?

I've had crampy feelings on my left side plus sharp pains every now and then.. Can feel faint sharp pains now too. 

Rara - I think your symptoms sound good, maybe you tested too early? I'd do another hpt in a few days. :) FX!!


----------



## rara88

I really hope so, don't remember being like this the other 2 times. Has anybodyy else had these sypmtoms on clomid an had bfp?


----------



## stevens2010

Update - Just done another ov test and it's lighter. Hopefully tomorrow's will be even lighter so I can get in the 2WW. :)


----------



## stevens2010

Forgot to add, which of those three positive ov tests would actually be ov??


----------



## rara88

How do u get that bit where its says how many days past ovulation at the bottom?


----------



## gsdowner1

stevens2010 said:


> Forgot to add, which of those three positive ov tests would actually be ov??

You should go by the darkest positive result you got...then 24 to 48 hrs after that u should've ovulated. :) good luck girl I'm 9dpo today and am about 99% sure I got implantation bleeding this morning :) now I'm just so tired I can't hardly keep my eyes open...I hope I am preggers :) good luck :dust: to you


----------



## mrswemyss

So even when u take clomid u monitor with opk?


----------



## curleymumma

Hi everyone, ill pop my head in now and again to see how you are all going, hopefully watch you all get your BFP's, best wishes to you all XXX


----------



## mrswemyss

I start round one Friday!!! Everyone pray it works, if not... I give up!


----------



## TTCBean

CD30 and no sign of AF and BFN!!! :(


----------



## stevens2010

Thanks for the info. :) I got my last dark ov test on CD20 I just really hope we BDed enough.

Rara, if you click on it, it should take you to the site where you make them. 

3DPO today, I have really sensitive nipples and when I put pressure on my belly or twist my body, I get a sharp pain on my right side... FX it's good signs but could it just be the Clomid?


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## stevens2010

Ahh right, ok.

3DPO is way too early for symptoms I guess. Phew this 2WW is dragging!


----------



## BeachBum

I've been reading this thread at work today and I'm only on page 18... I wish people would leave me alone so I can read!! :haha:


----------



## stevens2010

4DPO and I can feel mild AF type cramps, only lasts a few minutes and have only felt it a few times during the day.

Still have creamy type CM but not very much so not really including that as anything. My boobs feel a bit bruised and my nipples are a bit sensitive but they have been for a couple of days.

I have bought 2 twin packs of FR tests as they were BOGOF and I got a twin pack of CB digi tests just in case! :) 

Did another ov test today and it's darker than yesterday's. I'll be doing them through the whole cycle so I'll be keeping an eye on them!


----------



## gsdowner1

Ok so here is where I'm confused...my af last month was induced with progesterone I took clomid days 5-9 and had a positive opk on cd 19 I am now 13 dpo and all bfns so far...so my question is when the heck should I assume I'm not prego and move on with my next cycle considering I had to induce my last one and have really no signs of af starting on its own now...and has anyone else had their :bfp: show up this late in their cycle.... I'm gonna test til at least 17 dpo still I just don't know what to do..maybe ill call my doc on Monday to see what they say. :shrug:


----------



## Breezy81

gsdowner1 said:


> Ok so here is where I'm confused...my af last month was induced with progesterone I took clomid days 5-9 and had a positive opk on cd 19 I am now 13 dpo and all bfns so far...so my question is when the heck should I assume I'm not prego and move on with my next cycle considering I had to induce my last one and have really no signs of af starting on its own now...and has anyone else had their :bfp: show up this late in their cycle.... I'm gonna test til at least 17 dpo still I just don't know what to do..maybe ill call my doc on Monday to see what they say. :shrug:

I was like that too. I called my doctor based on my cycle days and bfn. I waited until 35 days. My doctor moved my dose to 3-7 to help my ov earlier. It worked the first month,then the 2nd my progestrone test was only a 12, this month it's a 36.9. Are you doing a CD21 blood test?


----------



## gsdowner1

Breezy81 said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so here is where I'm confused...my af last month was induced with progesterone I took clomid days 5-9 and had a positive opk on cd 19 I am now 13 dpo and all bfns so far...so my question is when the heck should I assume I'm not prego and move on with my next cycle considering I had to induce my last one and have really no signs of af starting on its own now...and has anyone else had their :bfp: show up this late in their cycle.... I'm gonna test til at least 17 dpo still I just don't know what to do..maybe ill call my doc on Monday to see what they say. :shrug:
> 
> I was like that too. I called my doctor based on my cycle days and bfn. I waited until 35 days. My doctor moved my dose to 3-7 to help my ov earlier. It worked the first month,then the 2nd my progestrone test was only a 12, this month it's a 36.9. Are you doing a CD21 blood test?Click to expand...

No I'm not really doing any monitoring except on my own with opks...should I be?? Has it helped you a lot knowing? :)


----------



## Breezy81

gsdowner1 said:


> Breezy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so here is where I'm confused...my af last month was induced with progesterone I took clomid days 5-9 and had a positive opk on cd 19 I am now 13 dpo and all bfns so far...so my question is when the heck should I assume I'm not prego and move on with my next cycle considering I had to induce my last one and have really no signs of af starting on its own now...and has anyone else had their :bfp: show up this late in their cycle.... I'm gonna test til at least 17 dpo still I just don't know what to do..maybe ill call my doc on Monday to see what they say. :shrug:
> 
> I was like that too. I called my doctor based on my cycle days and bfn. I waited until 35 days. My doctor moved my dose to 3-7 to help my ov earlier. It worked the first month,then the 2nd my progestrone test was only a 12, this month it's a 36.9. Are you doing a CD21 blood test?Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not really doing any monitoring except on my own with opks...should I be?? Has it helped you a lot knowing? :)Click to expand...

My old doctor didn't monitor either but I changed doctors because I wasn't comfortable with that. Even though you get a pos opk doesnt mean you did in fact ovualte and your body is doing what it is supposed to do it just means you got the hormone surge. I would def. ask your doctor and see what they think but I wouldn't have it any other way! I actually stopped opks this month after 2 years of trying, it relieved a lot of stress to just go in and get the blood work to see if I ovulated instead of pin pointing it. We :sex: every day as much as we could all month and every other if we couldn't every day. I don't know if that worked yet or not, I go for a pregnancy blood test next week ordered by my doctor.......so we shall see but this month was the first time in a long time I wasn't stressing myself with it.


----------



## Mrs.326

*gsdowner *- I recommend being monitored by blood test to see if you actually ovulated. I did 1 cycle of clomid (50mg CD5-9) and did not ovulate (confirmed by blood work). My doctor told me to wait to see if AF came naturally... CD40 hit and she was going to prescribe provera, but knowing my body, I had clear signs of ovulation so I held off and sure enough, I ovulated on CD41 and got my BFP.


----------



## kcoennen

gsdowner1 said:


> Ok so here is where I'm confused...my af last month was induced with progesterone I took clomid days 5-9 and had a positive opk on cd 19 I am now 13 dpo and all bfns so far...so my question is when the heck should I assume I'm not prego and move on with my next cycle considering I had to induce my last one and have really no signs of af starting on its own now...and has anyone else had their :bfp: show up this late in their cycle.... I'm gonna test til at least 17 dpo still I just don't know what to do..maybe ill call my doc on Monday to see what they say. :shrug:

I didn't get my BFP until 16 dpo!!


----------



## stevens2010

Gsdowner - I'm doing the same thing, I had Norethisterone to bring on my period before starting the first round of Clomid on days 2-6 and I've got to start the Norethisterone again if we're not pregnant. I told DH we would wait til 35 days just to make sure. I also am not having anything done to track ov, I'm relying on ov tests and listening to my body... I'm fairly sure we've ovulated cos I got pretty strong lines and I felt the cramps/sharp pains.

I'd call the dr and definitely make sure what you should do, just in case. :)


----------



## stevens2010

These are my ov tests from cd18, 19 and 20.

The top two pics are both CD19, first bottom pic is CD18 and the last pic is CD20. My tests got lighter on CD21 onwards but at 3 or 4dpo they started to get darker. :wacko:

Not sure if that's a good sign or not!
 



Attached Files:







cd18positive.png
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 43









cd19positives.png
File size: 266.9 KB
Views: 1









positiveopkscd19.png
File size: 280.3 KB
Views: 1









cd20positive.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 38


----------



## kcoennen

stevens - I had positive OPKs before I had a positive on HPTs. I thought I was ovulating again, but really it was picking up the pregnancy hormones. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## stevens2010

Thanks. :)

I'm pretty sure the above tests were ovulation as my tests before them weren't as dark. Plus as I say, I felt the crampy, sharp pains too. :) I'm CD25 today, only 5DPO and already fighting the urge to test. :rolleyes:

This 2WW is dragging!


----------



## gsdowner1

I'm just feeling very down this week for some reason..its 14 dpo and another :bfn: I plan on testing til Sunday or Monday then calling my doc. I just want this to be over with I just wanna know and move on I understand that some women the clomid doesn't work for them..I mean I really think I ovulated because I had the signs in my body I dunno I'm sick of this 3 almost 4 years of ttc and I don't have much energy left...sorry for the rant its been a really hard day for me...who am I kidding its been a hard week really :(


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## mrswemyss

I bought my preseed today!!! $22 later so I really hope that it works. ALSO! I have taken my first pill of my *clomid* just now 50 mg...

lots of prayers and fx please! also any advice would be great!


----------



## SKP

Im on CD 10, also on 3rd round of Progesterone and Clomid.

Started Progesterone May 12th CD 36 to May 21 CD 45, May 23 CD 1 to May 27 Clomid 100 mg CD 3- 7 May 25-27.


----------



## newfiekat

Hi everyone......AF is two days late..........eeeeeeeeeeeek. Might be nothing, but since ive been taking clomid AF has come like clockwork.....Im praying for a BFP :)


----------



## curleymumma

gsdowner1 said:


> I'm just feeling very down this week for some reason..its 14 dpo and another :bfn: I plan on testing til Sunday or Monday then calling my doc. I just want this to be over with I just wanna know and move on I understand that some women the clomid doesn't work for them..I mean I really think I ovulated because I had the signs in my body I dunno I'm sick of this 3 almost 4 years of ttc and I don't have much energy left...sorry for the rant its been a really hard day for me...who am I kidding its been a hard week really :(

When the studies talk about success rates with clomid, they are actually speaking of clomid 'working' to make women ovulate- so, if it makes you O, then it works. Actually conceiving and implanting is another thing altogether. Its a long and arduous journey, i wish you all the best XX


----------



## gsdowner1

well today is 16 DPO haven't tested since 14 DPO cause I am nervous its gonna be a :bfn: again... haven't really had many symptoms... being tired all of the time has not really changed but besides that nothing really...so i dunno i think i might be out this round... we shall see tho wish me luck ladies :) :dust: to all !!!


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, Gsdowner.


----------



## leahfern

Hi newfiekat! I know exactly how you are feeling at the moment, my AF is now 3 days late! Iv tested twice but they were negative, im holding out now for a few more days til my next preg test, i just dnt want to see another negative :) hope you have good news x x


----------



## newfiekat

leahfern said:


> Hi newfiekat! I know exactly how you are feeling at the moment, my AF is now 3 days late! Iv tested twice but they were negative, im holding out now for a few more days til my next preg test, i just dnt want to see another negative :) hope you have good news x x

Im afraid to test lol ....my bbs are sore, and I had light cramping on and off like AF was coming but now its day 3 overdue and no spotting at all. I have a small bit of creamy CM (TMI SORRY)... I might get some cheap tests tomorrow from Dollarama and see. I hate to be dissapointed again :(


----------



## brandif

Good luck to everyone...My first round of clomid didn't work...But, I did get my period, so in fact it did "work", I just didn't get preg...I just finished my second round of clomid, 100mg...praying this time it works....I have PCOS, a right blocked tube and will be 36 the end of August...So trying to be patient, but also knowing that time is not on my side!

Anyone else have Clomid not work their first time, but second /third time it worked?


----------



## brandif

Hope you get your BFP...:)


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, I'm 8dpo today. I'm feeling really nervous about testing in a few days, it feels weird to think that for once in 2 years, I could have a positive pregnancy test! Praying, praying, praying!


----------



## leahfern

Im afraid to test lol ....my bbs are sore, and I had light cramping on and off like AF was coming but now its day 3 overdue and no spotting at all. I have a small bit of creamy CM (TMI SORRY)... I might get some cheap tests tomorrow from Dollarama and see. I hate to be dissapointed again :([/QUOTE]

yer i know what you mean, im feeling rather fed up and scared of disappointment too, as i have irregular periods anyway before i had the provera i hadn't had a cycle for 11 months!!! i haven't really had sore bbs just nips, after ovulation i have had a bit of creamy and thick CM also :huh: (SORRY) i'm going to try and hold out til wednesday and see what the out come is!! :winkwink: i wish you look in getting a :bfp: LOAD OF BABY DUST

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wookie130

I'm 9 dpo, and also afraid to test. I'm probably going to start testing at 11 or 12 dpo...not having too many promising symptoms. Since I've been pregnant twice before (both with angels), I sort of know how my body reacts to early pregnancy, and so far nada.


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi ladies!

It's my first time on a forum like this. 

My TTC history goes like this. My husband and I have been ttc to about a year now. I am 36 years old and have finished my third cycle of Clomid. I have had a hysteroscopy in March and all was fine. My ob gyn started me on 50mg, then we went to 100mg and then we tried the 150mg lastly (all days 4- 8). When I went to see him on cd 10 we saw 4 follicles of a very good size which made him very nervous regarding the possibility of triplets:haha:

I'm now on cd 23 and possibly ovulated on day 16 according to an ovulation test kit. This leaves me now on 7dpo and I'm driving myself insane!

Over the weekend I experienced severe cramping in my abdomen which has now become a lot milder. It almost feels like there is something pressing inside my uterus... very weird feeling. Almost like you can feel exactly where every organ is situated. I've also been quite tired, yawning at 7pm at night which is quite weird. I am feeling not so tired yet today. 

I've been getting up at night for trips to the bathroom, which has happened on the very odd occasion.

I don't know if I can wait till this weekend to do a hpt as I'm so anxious to see if I'm pregnant or not. I've been reading the net extensively trying to find something to ease my mind, but nothing seems to help.:help:

Good luck to all of you :hugs::dust:


----------



## piya

can anyone tell me when to start using opk if taken clomid from day 5-9..please..
thanks in advance..


----------



## wookie130

I would start no sooner than CD 12, as testing too soon after your last pill could cause a false positive. Waiting 3 days is usually the rule of thumb.


----------



## kcoennen

Ahhhh so many ladies close to testing and getting their BFPs!!!!!!! I can't wait for them all to start rolling in!!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Kcoennen, I love the names you chose for your girls!


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi Piya

My cycle is approximately 29 days, so I started testing on day 12. We also started getting intimate every day since day 12, just to make sure we don't miss the bus again.

Good luck!


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi Wookie 130!

Good luck! I'll hold thumbs for you

I hate this "hurrying up & wait" cycle. These 2 weeks between ovulating and waiting for AF is driving me up the wall!


----------



## piya

THANKS a lot.. I will start ALSO testing on CD12..


----------



## newfiekat

Hey ladies, I tested today but it was negative...but still no AF. So who knows whats going on...I guess I just wait.......booooooo


----------



## wookie130

How many dpo are you, newfie?


----------



## newfiekat

wookie130 said:


> How many dpo are you, newfie?


Hi, I dont temp or take Ov tests so im not sure when I o'd (or if I did) but AF is now 4 days late, and since ive been taking clomid its been spot on the same day. And my bbs are sore and im tired....so im praying for something good. But after the test today im not sure. Unless its too early to tell. Im kinda new to all of this lol


----------



## wookie130

Newfie, I'm confused...most OB/gyns want you to chart and/or take OPK's when they prescribe Clomid. How do you know the Clomid is even helping you to ovulate at all if you're not being monitored through progesterone tests, or through follicle monitoring, etc.?


----------



## newfiekat

wookie130 said:


> Newfie, I'm confused...most OB/gyns want you to chart and/or take OPK's when they prescribe Clomid. How do you know the Clomid is even helping you to ovulate at all if you're not being monitored through progesterone tests, or through follicle monitoring, etc.?

I had cd21 testing on my first cycle of clomid and my results were good. My ob/gyn never once mentioned that I have to chart or temp or take OPKs. I thought that was your own choice?


----------



## wookie130

Newfie, it certainly is a personal choice, but if you're not having the 21 day progesterone done each month, it's hard to know if the specific dose of Clomid you used earlier is still working. Sometimes what works one month, fails you the next, particularly with these medications. Charting would indicate and further confirm ovulation after you see a distinct temp rise after your "O" day...and OPK's give you a heads up that you're not missing the mark bd-wise, and timing intercourse poorly.

Really, you may as well maximize your medicated cycles, and at least begin using OPK's, 3 days after your last Clomid pill. This will tell you when to start bding, and if you get a LH surge, which is a good indication that you're about to ovulate.

I'm sure none of it is mandatory, but I know with my OB/gyn, she really likes to know what's happening with my cycles, with as much detail as possible.


----------



## newfiekat

wookie130 said:


> Newfie, it certainly is a personal choice, but if you're not having the 21 day progesterone done each month, it's hard to know if the specific dose of Clomid you used earlier is still working. Sometimes what works one month, fails you the next, particularly with these medications. Charting would indicate and further confirm ovulation after you see a distinct temp rise after your "O" day...and OPK's give you a heads up that you're not missing the mark bd-wise, and timing intercourse poorly.
> 
> Really, you may as well maximize your medicated cycles, and at least begin using OPK's, 3 days after your last Clomid pill. This will tell you when to start bding, and if you get a LH surge, which is a good indication that you're about to ovulate.
> 
> I'm sure none of it is mandatory, but I know with my OB/gyn, she really likes to know what's happening with my cycles, with as much detail as possible.

ahh well...started spotting so FML


----------



## SKP

I apprently in ovulation mode :) I believe I have a possitive opk, been Bding couplke days before, and still goingstrong until the ugly with arrives HOPEFULLY not!


----------



## stevens2010

9DPO and not feeling a lot to be honest... Although last night we went bowling and during the first game I felt every time I threw the ball, I was pulling a muscle low down. I so hope it's a good sign but I'm still early I guess.


----------



## wookie130

Awww, newfie, I'm sorry. :(

Maybe you could start charting now! Do you have a BBT thermometer and some opk's? You could get the cheapies off the internet, or what I do, which is order a box of the 20 ct CBE digi smileys (they're the BEST!!!) off of Amazon (they're cheapest there)...

Should you be spotting yet? Is it early in your cycle to be doing that?


----------



## mrswemyss

Tonight I take my last pill of round one! Everyone say a prayer pretty please!!
Just curious, anyone else on here get positive opks but still take clomid?


----------



## newfiekat

wookie130 said:


> Awww, newfie, I'm sorry. :(
> 
> Maybe you could start charting now! Do you have a BBT thermometer and some opk's? You could get the cheapies off the internet, or what I do, which is order a box of the 20 ct CBE digi smileys (they're the BEST!!!) off of Amazon (they're cheapest there)...
> 
> Should you be spotting yet? Is it early in your cycle to be doing that?

Hi, I did buy a BBT Themometer, but to be honest my morning routine is so hectic I keep forgetting to take the temp first thing in the morning. lol. AF was due the 31st/1st of the month, ive had cramping for a couple days, last night I got home from softball and there was a little spotting. Now today there is none again. Holy confusing! I wondered if the running and stuff from ball would have created some spotting. I think ill have to invest in some OPks and make a better effort to temp. I just didnt want to add too much stress on myself with clomid, temping and opks. As it is now, everytime we BD im focused on one thing only, and kinda loose the intimate part of it. but im sure everyone has this feeling....I hope :p


----------



## wookie130

Oh, they do! :) LOL!


----------



## TTCBean

I am positive I got an +OPK this morning! CD36, which is really late. I am having horrible pains in my left ovary. I need to call my doctor and ask him what to do. He wanted me to start Provera and then Clomid on Friday!


----------



## newfiekat

TTCBean said:


> I am positive I got an +OPK this morning! CD36, which is really late. I am having horrible pains in my left ovary. I need to call my doctor and ask him what to do. He wanted me to start Provera and then Clomid on Friday!

I would definately not take provera until your positive...your not positive lol. But you might be! GL :)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Mrs.326

TTCBean said:


> I talked to a nurse, she is going to ask my doctor for me. She said it could be a false positive at this point in my cycle. With this left ovary pains I don't think it could be false...

Just FYI - I ovulated on CD41 on my first cycle of clomid... they were going to prescribe provera but I waited - thankfully! I got my BFP on CD52. It's definitely possible to ovulate late - even after taking clomid.


----------



## lilyannabella

Mrs.326 said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> I talked to a nurse, she is going to ask my doctor for me. She said it could be a false positive at this point in my cycle. With this left ovary pains I don't think it could be false...
> 
> Just FYI - I ovulated on CD41 on my first cycle of clomid... they were going to prescribe provera but I waited - thankfully! I got my BFP on CD52. It's definitely possible to ovulate late - even after taking clomid.Click to expand...

Sigh does this ever get easy?! I really didnt want to use OPKs just really wanted to relax and try to enjoy this process. Now I'm worried about not knowing when I'm gonna ovulate


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Mrs.326

Lillyannabella - relaxing is the absolute _best_ thing you can do! I did not use OPKs at all that cycle, I just knew from my typical ovulations symptoms that I had ovulated (my ovulation date was confirmed by scans - my baby has measured perfectly in line with my estimated ovulation date the entire time). To be completely honest, at CD41 I did not think there was a chance in the world we would conceive, however I am now walking proof that it is possible! I completely understand that it is easier said than done but as soon as I lost the stress of "did we? could I be?" is exactly when it happened. I think stress plays a larger part in conceiving then we give it credit for most of the time. 

TTCBean - best of luck to you! Please keep us posted :)


----------



## piya

Mrs.326 said:


> Lillyannabella - relaxing is the absolute _best_ thing you can do! I did not use OPKs at all that cycle, I just knew from my typical ovulations symptoms that I had ovulated (my ovulation date was confirmed by scans - my baby has measured perfectly in line with my estimated ovulation date the entire time). To be completely honest, at CD41 I did not think there was a chance in the world we would conceive, however I am now walking proof that it is possible! I completely understand that it is easier said than done but as soon as I lost the stress of "did we? could I be?" is exactly when it happened. I think stress plays a larger part in conceiving then we give it credit for most of the time.
> 
> TTCBean - best of luck to you! Please keep us posted :)

mrs 326..
really ur advise is good.. i will try to follow it.. thanks a lot for sharing your experience..


----------



## shonababu

hi


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, quick update..

AF arrived full swing yesterday making my cycle a fab 32 days which is such a contrast to my normal 70-100+ days. I wasn't monitored for ovulation but I think I must have ovulated because my AF arrived bang on time which is also fantastic! I was supposed to use the Norethisterone to bring on AF but it's obviously not needed which is also great lol because I can get straight onto the Clomid which I've started this morning as I'm on CD2. 

Gutted not to have got a BFP but so pleased it's working. I think it caused a cyst on my right ovary to burst though because I was in pain from ov onwards so FX this cycle will be a BFP success!

:)


----------



## shonababu

sorry for af.. dear... good luck for 2nd cycle.
well m stressing my self so much. m 3dpo today with breast pain. tiredness and sleepy. 
why are these two week wait so very bad in my life.... 
baby dust to all.


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you. :)

The 2WW is awful, it seems to drag so slowly! FX for you. :)


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi ladies

Good luck with the TWW! It is realy a very hard time.

Thought I'll quickly update you all.

I'm on cd30 and no AF:D
AF was due yesterday or today and I tested yesterday as I just could not wait anymore. I used a Clear blue digital hpt and got "Pregnant" result with an estimation of "1- 2 weeks" preganant.

I did a hpt yesterday and got my :bfp::happydance:!!

I went to the labs to confirm with a blood test, so holding thumbs that it is true & not some cruel false positive.

Currently I'm still having slight cramps, had waves of nausea over the weekend. My bbs are sensitive, but does not hurt that badly.

I can definitely advise using the OPKs. I used it for the first time ever and it does make things a lot easier as you'll have a better idea of when you are ovulating. I was also on Clomid 150mg.

Wll let you know what the blood say!

But in the mean time I want to wisk you all lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and lots of :hugs:

Hang in there!


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi again ladies

I need some advice.

My bloods came back with a positive pregnant result, but my obgyn is a bit concerned as the hcg count is low. I need to retest in 2 days time.

Is this bad news? Should I worry? Is this because it is still very early?

Like I said, AF was supposed to arrive yesterday or today. Not sure what to make of this.

Any ideas?


----------



## wookie130

Pinkfoot said:


> Hi again ladies
> 
> I need some advice.
> 
> My bloods came back with a positive pregnant result, but my obgyn is a bit concerned as the hcg count is low. I need to retest in 2 days time.
> 
> Is this bad news? Should I worry? Is this because it is still very early?
> 
> Like I said, AF was supposed to arrive yesterday or today. Not sure what to make of this.
> 
> Any ideas?

How many dpo are you? They're not concerned generally with 1 beta level in isolation...what they really want to see are the levels doubling at least every 48 hours or so. Don't worry unless your levels plateau, or decrease over the next few days. You may just have a slow starter there, and that's nothing unusual. Congrats, and try not to worry!


----------



## Pinkfoot

wookie130 said:


> Pinkfoot said:
> 
> 
> Hi again ladies
> 
> I need some advice.
> 
> My bloods came back with a positive pregnant result, but my obgyn is a bit concerned as the hcg count is low. I need to retest in 2 days time.
> 
> Is this bad news? Should I worry? Is this because it is still very early?
> 
> Like I said, AF was supposed to arrive yesterday or today. Not sure what to make of this.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> How many dpo are you? They're not concerned generally with 1 beta level in isolation...what they really want to see are the levels doubling at least every 48 hours or so. Don't worry unless your levels plateau, or decrease over the next few days. You may just have a slow starter there, and that's nothing unusual. Congrats, and try not to worry!Click to expand...

Thank you Wookie! I am now 14dpo. 

This is all very confusing to me. One never knows what to expect. One always thinks falling pregnant & being pregnant is as common & easy as sliced bread. These past few months has been very educational & I suppose I'll still be learning a lot.

How are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats Pinkfoot! I wouldn't worry too much about the levels at this point, like Wookie said. Keep us updated & best of luck!


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations Pinkfoot! 

TTCBean - Sounds good, FX for you! 

:)


----------



## piya

congrats pinkfoot.. have happy n healthy 9 months.. Ur HCG will reach perfect level soon, so dont be stressed.. enjoy the bumpy months ahead..


----------



## BeachBum

stevens2010 said:


> AF arrived full swing yesterday making my cycle a fab 32 days which is such a contrast to my normal 70-100+ days. I wasn't monitored for ovulation but I think I must have ovulated because my AF arrived bang on time which is also fantastic! I was supposed to use the Norethisterone to bring on AF but it's obviously not needed which is also great lol because I can get straight onto the Clomid which I've started this morning as I'm on CD2.
> 
> Gutted not to have got a BFP but so pleased it's working. I think it caused a cyst on my right ovary to burst though because I was in pain from ov onwards so FX this cycle will be a BFP success!
> 
> :)

You and I are on the same cycle days! I also saw AF Saturday which sucked, but I kind of expected it since DH and I weren't able to BD when we needed to last month. My dr. prescribed 50 mg for me to take on CD 5-9, but this month I'm experimenting with CD 2-6 just for the heck of it. I think I have a better understanding of when I will O with Clomid... Last month I had pain for like 5 days straight and then all of a sudden, nothing. So I told DH that the week I'm in pain we'll BD everyday, even though I know I won't want to! Gotta catch the egg! 

Did you have any side effects? I had very few... Hot flashes, exhaustion, mood swings and intense O pain. But if this all leads to a beautiful baby (or 2) it'll all be worth it!

Good luck this month!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## kcoennen

Fingers crossed for you TTCBean! 

I'm been away for awhile ladies... I was admitted to the hospital last week with preterm labor. They were able to stop it, so I was sent home with a medicine to keep stopping the contractions and I am on strict bed rest now til the girls come. It's been a crazy week! We're moving back to PA to be with our families on Saturday, so I have had to find a new hospital, OB, and high risk doctor. I am extremely nervous to be moving and leaving our life down here, but I'm happy we'll have our families there for their birth. The doctors goal is for me to make it to 30 weeks, and if I do, our next goal is 32 weeks. 

Please keep updating me with all your good news!! I love seeing those BFPs!!!


----------



## mrswemyss

Good luck kc! That's a lot to soak in... It'll all be worth it when they arrive :) keep us updated! 
Ps today I am day one after ovulation... Say a prayer the clomid worked please ladies!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Mrs.326

AAH! KCoennen! Sorry to hear about your wild week! I hope the girls stay put until 30 weeks and you have a smooth transition to PA. Best of luck with everything! Keep us posted :)


----------



## kcoennen

TTCBean said:


> Last night I had the worst lower back pain ever. I was cramping so much I thought AF was going to show through the night. No af, nothing. The past couple nights I've been having horrible pregnancy related nightmares (never have nightmares), but last night I had a dream, which was really vivid, that I took a HPT and it was positive within seconds. I've got AF like cramping today and a headache. I woke up with a stuffed nose and sore throat. I am 8dpo, used an HPT and it was of course negative. :( I hope I'm not out!!! This wait is killing me haha.

Those were my symptoms before my BFP. I felt like AF was going to come at any minute, and I had dreams of being pregnant, very vivid dreams. I also had cold like symptoms, along with blue veins on my boobs, which I never had before. I didn't get my BFP until 16 dpo.


----------



## kcoennen

Hey ladies - I have an update from one of our old friends BabyBumpAhead. She is 10 weeks pregnant with twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Awesome news kellie!


----------



## SKP

cd 1 today onto 3 rd round if clomid


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well ladies it looks like if we don't make it happen this cycle then I will start Clomid again. From the sound of it I will be taking 100mg days 3-7. I will have an ultrasound and get the HCG shot as well! I'm praying that it works this time!!!

Hope things are going well for you all! :dust:


----------



## gsdowner1

On to round 2 of clomid 100mg for me! Hope this one works :) yay to march babies!


----------



## BeachBum

gsdowner1 said:


> On to round 2 of clomid 100mg for me! Hope this one works :) yay to march babies!

I'm with you girl! Round 2 of 50mg for me. I took the last pill last night. March babies rock! :haha:


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## mrswemyss

Today is 4dpo... I haven't felt any different, but will wait till 10dpo to test... Praying


----------



## gsdowner1

BeachBum said:


> gsdowner1 said:
> 
> 
> On to round 2 of clomid 100mg for me! Hope this one works :) yay to march babies!
> 
> I'm with you girl! Round 2 of 50mg for me. I took the last pill last night. March babies rock! :haha:Click to expand...

yay!!! hope this is our month!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies! Just wanted to stop by and share the news! We had an early gender scan today and found out we're having a BOY!! :cloud9:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay!!! Congratulations!!! Do you have any names picked out yet???


----------



## TTCBean

Woo! Congrats Mrs326.


----------



## Mrs.326

Thanks ladies :) We're so excited! 

IluvRedskins - we do! :) His name is Davis Rock DeRosa


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay! What a cute name!!!


----------



## StellaBella24

Congrats Mrs.326!!!

I got a clomid question...i am on cd 26 today and no ovulation (I use temps and opks). 
First clomid round, 50mg, no monitoring by doc at all. 
Do I wait for af to arrive naturally (last cycle was 10wks)? Or do I go back to doc??
Please help ladies, can't seem to get an answer from anyone and going a little mad :-\


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## stevens2010

Hi ladies, I've been away for a while, life's been a bit hetic! 

I'm cd11 and have just started using ov tests again. My AF is due on my wedding anniversary (great!) so I'm desperately hoping I get to hand DH a digi with 'Pregnant 1-2' on it. I can't bring myself to think about getting AF, especially as we'll be hitting the 2 year mark as well. 

Must try and think positive!


----------



## TTCBean

Good luck Stevens!!


----------



## juleswants1

brandif said:


> Good luck to everyone...My first round of clomid didn't work...But, I did get my period, so in fact it did "work", I just didn't get preg...I just finished my second round of clomid, 100mg...praying this time it works....I have PCOS, a right blocked tube and will be 36 the end of August...So trying to be patient, but also knowing that time is not on my side!
> 
> Anyone else have Clomid not work their first time, but second /third time it worked?

Hi Brandif....Just wanted to say that I am also 36 and I feel your pain with the whole "time on our side"....I will be starting my first round of clomid at the end of this week. I wish you lots of luck!!!! Do you have any children already?


----------



## Pinkfoot

TTCBean said:


> 10dpo and bfn. :( Feeling out and bummed.

Hi TTCBean

I also tested at 10dpo (or around there) and also got a BFN. Try anf wait till af is due or till you are 1 day late. Sometimes the hcg is still too low to detect.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you!:hugs:


----------



## Pinkfoot

TTCBean said:


> Good luck Stevens!!
> 
> Officially CD1 today. Round 2 of Clomid here we go... 100mg. Let's hope this works. :(

I really do feel like an idiot! I'm sorry you are back to cd1 & sorry for my reply to an earlier quote. I haven't been around for a while and though I'll try and encourage you. The I saw this post. Sorry!

I'll hold thumbs for you on this round of clomid. Hang in there!


----------



## Pinkfoot

Mrs.326 said:


> Congrats Pinkfoot! I wouldn't worry too much about the levels at this point, like Wookie said. Keep us updated & best of luck!

Thx Mrs 326!

Congrats on the wonderful news! Love the name


----------



## Pinkfoot

piya said:


> congrats pinkfoot.. have happy n healthy 9 months.. Ur HCG will reach perfect level soon, so dont be stressed.. enjoy the bumpy months ahead..

Thx Piya!

FX crossed for you


----------



## Pinkfoot

kcoennen said:


> Fingers crossed for you TTCBean!
> 
> I'm been away for awhile ladies... I was admitted to the hospital last week with preterm labor. They were able to stop it, so I was sent home with a medicine to keep stopping the contractions and I am on strict bed rest now til the girls come. It's been a crazy week! We're moving back to PA to be with our families on Saturday, so I have had to find a new hospital, OB, and high risk doctor. I am extremely nervous to be moving and leaving our life down here, but I'm happy we'll have our families there for their birth. The doctors goal is for me to make it to 30 weeks, and if I do, our next goal is 32 weeks.
> 
> Please keep updating me with all your good news!! I love seeing those BFPs!!!

Hi KCOENNEN!

Hope things are going ok for you and good luck!:flower:


----------



## Pinkfoot

stevens2010 said:


> Hi ladies, I've been away for a while, life's been a bit hetic!
> 
> I'm cd11 and have just started using ov tests again. My AF is due on my wedding anniversary (great!) so I'm desperately hoping I get to hand DH a digi with 'Pregnant 1-2' on it. I can't bring myself to think about getting AF, especially as we'll be hitting the 2 year mark as well.
> 
> Must try and think positive!

Good luck Stevens! FX crossed for you


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi Ladies

I had another round of bloods done and the levels have increased sognificantly. All my other results are perfect and having my first appointment with my obgyn on Monday. 

Still cramping from time to time, especially at night... weird! Will check with obgyn on Monday. Fortunately no morning sickness yet. Just nauseaus from time to time and tired.

Good luck to all of you and lots of baby dust to all of you. FX Crossed!

:hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you for the GL messages, I'm hoping to see lots more BFPs on here soon! FX for everyone!


----------



## Mrs.326

Pinkfoot said:


> Still cramping from time to time, especially at night... weird! Will check with obgyn on Monday. Fortunately no morning sickness yet. Just nauseaus from time to time and tired.

It is very common to cramp in early pregnancy... I'm 17 weeks and _still_ cramping. It's just your uterus stretching and expanding for your growing baby!


----------



## mrswemyss

Has anyone has no line whatsoever one day and tested positive the next? I am 10dpo today, with a bfn this am :( 
but i am just waiting to start? .... I feel so hopless. You would think with an HSG, clomid and preseed, and using a cbfm I would be knocked up!


----------



## brandif

Thank you for replying! No, we don't have kids....I was on seizure medicine up until a year ago, and was able to get off of it....had I stayed on it, then our decision was pretty much made for us, and we would be adopting. That is why we started late!....
UPDATE: Blood prog. level drawn yesterday indicated I did ovulate...Blood beta next Friday, pending I don't get my period...Crossing fingers this time it worked..I don't really have any symptoms..9dpo today..we shall see!


----------



## kcoennen

mrswemyss said:


> Has anyone has no line whatsoever one day and tested positive the next? I am 10dpo today, with a bfn this am :(
> but i am just waiting to start? .... I feel so hopless. You would think with an HSG, clomid and preseed, and using a cbfm I would be knocked up!

Yes!!! Plain white test at days 10 - 15. Day 16 bright BFP!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## gsdowner1

Hope I don't have that with mine :( hope you feel better soon hope its working for you.. just think it will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## stevens2010

With my first round of Clomid, I had nausea. But with both the first and second rounds, I've just had awful hot flushes! I've been a bit emotional too lol. 

CD15 today, feeling a bit crampy so FX I get my positive ov test soon.


----------



## Pinkfoot

Mrs.326 said:


> Pinkfoot said:
> 
> 
> Still cramping from time to time, especially at night... weird! Will check with obgyn on Monday. Fortunately no morning sickness yet. Just nauseaus from time to time and tired.
> 
> It is very common to cramp in early pregnancy... I'm 17 weeks and _still_ cramping. It's just your uterus stretching and expanding for your growing baby!Click to expand...

Thanks Mrs 326!


----------



## mrswemyss

Yea, I started.... so I give up.

I go to the Dr. the 5th for a "check up" so we will see what they say.


----------



## SKP

CD 13 for me, hoping for BFP, natural cycle this go around


----------



## gsdowner1

done taking my clomid... no side effects really so far...don't know if that is good or bad... i had a abnormally bad period this round too which was weird.. i had to take progestorone to induce my cycle tho and normally dont have that bad of a period... maybe my body is getting ready for a baby i dunno!!! :) i hope so


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi Ladies

Hang in there.

My first two rounds of Clomid I had no side effects. However, on my third round of Clomid (150mg) I had severe headaches and felt slightly nauseous.

It's all worth it in the end. I found out yesterday that I am possibly 6wks4d pregnant with twins. Heard their heartbeats and the doctor is quite pleased. I now have to take progesterone supplements till I'm about 12 weeks along as I started bleeding last week Sunday. 

FX for all of you!
:hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## stevens2010

Wow Pinkfoot that's fantastic! Congratulations! 

I am currently 5dpo after suffering such intense ov pains that we called the consultant, worried that my ovary was about to burst!

I have everything crossed that I released more than one egg and that I'll get my beautiful bfp this cycle.

Praying so hard!

Did anyone on here suffer major ov pains? I was doubled over, couldn't lay down, even being a passenger in DH's car was painful! I felt it all the way round to my back too.

Please let this be my BFP!


----------



## sixzigma

Pinkfoot said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hang in there.
> 
> My first two rounds of Clomid I had no side effects. However, on my third round of Clomid (150mg) I had severe headaches and felt slightly nauseous.
> 
> It's all worth it in the end. I found out yesterday that I am possibly 6wks4d pregnant with twins. Heard their heartbeats and the doctor is quite pleased. I now have to take progesterone supplements till I'm about 12 weeks along as I started bleeding last week Sunday.
> 
> FX for all of you!
> :hugs::dust::dust::dust:

Hey ther ! congrats ! ... that must be such a relief . i just finished my first round of clomid 50 ( june 26th - june 30th ) , hope this works for me and i get BFP this cycle . Me on metformin 1500 mg for past 2 months ( lost 20 lbs) . TTC for about an year now > and its really frustrating to have series of BFNs .


----------



## Mrs.326

Congrats on not 1 but 2 little blessings, pinkfoot!! How exciting :)


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## kcoennen

Huge congrats pinkfoot!!! When do you go back for another scan?


----------



## kcoennen

How is everyone doing??? We haven't had many updates lately!


----------



## Pinkfoot

stevens2010 said:


> Wow Pinkfoot that's fantastic! Congratulations!
> 
> I am currently 5dpo after suffering such intense ov pains that we called the consultant, worried that my ovary was about to burst!
> 
> I have everything crossed that I released more than one egg and that I'll get my beautiful bfp this cycle.
> 
> Praying so hard!
> 
> Did anyone on here suffer major ov pains? I was doubled over, couldn't lay down, even being a passenger in DH's car was painful! I felt it all the way round to my back too.
> 
> Please let this be my BFP!

Thx Stevens2010! 

I didn't have severe pain, but it felt like I had a rock in my uterus... lots of pressure. When I went for my scan we saw 4 follicles. 

Good luck and keep us posted!

Lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi Ladies

Thank you so much for all the wishes! It's much appreciated.

It seems I'm going to have a spotting and bleeding pregnancy. I woke up yesterday morning with some bleeding and large clots, but no pain. I though I was losing them, and rushed to my doctor to get another scan.

Both babies were fine and have grown since Monday as well as increased their heartbeats.

My doctor thinks it could be due to fibroids or a possibility of a third baby which we didn't see. So, now I'll have to see him again on 18 July and then again 30 July to monitor what's going on. As long as I have no pain with the bleeding things should be fine, but it is still very scary.

How are you Kcoenen? I saw that you have 21 days to go till your twins arrive. I'm sure you can't wait!

I have my fingers crossed for all of you and will keep you in my prayers for lots of BFPs!!!!


----------



## stevens2010

Wow Pinkfoot, a possibility of triplets! How exciting!

I'm drifting through my 2WW, am 8dpo and not 9dpo as my ticker says. I'm feeling ok, my uterus aches a bit but other than that, I'm fine! I've had some creamy CM and I've been feeling a little more tired and have even been napping during the day which is unlike me so FX it's good signs. :)


----------



## kcoennen

FX for you stevens!!!!!


----------



## wookie130

I'm 11 dpo, and have no symptoms. Progesterone was 19.35, which is good.

I don't have high hopes from this cycle. I'm testing on Sunday @ 13 dpo, but I've been pregnant twice before, and sort of have an intuition about this stuff. Blah. Feeling discouraged.

On a positive note, congrats on your lovely twins, Pinkfoot, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for trippies!!!


----------



## stevens2010

kcoennen said:


> FX for you stevens!!!!!

Thanks, I'm hoping the intense ov pains are a good sign of multiple eggs being released! :thumbup:


----------



## wookie130

Just popping on here to let you know that on Friday, 11 dpo, I got my third BFP in a year! So, I've now conceived twice on Clomid since February. Please pray for me that this one sticks. 

I had my first beta done Saturday, and get my second done this morning...results will be available to me after 1:00 p.m...and I'm so scared to have a 3rd loss. Terrified, actually. Today I'm 14 dpo, and my tests are getting darker, so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Pinkfoot

wookie130 said:


> Just popping on here to let you know that on Friday, 11 dpo, I got my third BFP in a year! So, I've now conceived twice on Clomid since February. Please pray for me that this one sticks.
> 
> I had my first beta done Saturday, and get my second done this morning...results will be available to me after 1:00 p.m...and I'm so scared to have a 3rd loss. Terrified, actually. Today I'm 14 dpo, and my tests are getting darker, so hopefully that's a good sign.

Congrats! I'll keep my FX and toes crossed for you Wookie!

All the best:hugs:


----------



## Pinkfoot

stevens2010 said:


> Wow Pinkfoot, a possibility of triplets! How exciting!
> 
> I'm drifting through my 2WW, am 8dpo and not 9dpo as my ticker says. I'm feeling ok, my uterus aches a bit but other than that, I'm fine! I've had some creamy CM and I've been feeling a little more tired and have even been napping during the day which is unlike me so FX it's good signs. :)

Sounds good!

FX and toes crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Hopingmomma

Hi guys, 

Today will be my 3rd day of clomid 50mg/5days. I started on day 3as per direction by my doc. Holy crap Prevera has made my AF like nothing before....heavy and bright red! All your recent stories are very inspiring. This is my first time w/ clomid, so hopefully first times a charm. My progesterone test was a whopping 2 last month, hence the clomid option. 

I have some questions...
I'd love to have twins, any hints?
I feel like my mood swings are uncontrollable, or at least my partner does! Not sure if it's psychosomatic or clomid is causing? Does it go away after I finish my 5day regimn?
Are any of you trying Preseed? Or using anything else?
Are you guys having intercourse daily? Or every other day?

Sorry for the ramble, I'm a little obsessed ;)

Keep up the positivity ladies!!!! Happy for you pregnant momma's!


----------



## wookie130

Hmmm...tips, tips. I've used Preseed, and have been pregnant twice after using it, including this time! Twins...well, that's just luck, I'm afraid. Clomid does increase your risk of multiples, and even more so if you're in your 30's. As far as bding goes, my DH and I have tried every day, and have had better luck doing it every other day. I am like clockwork and I ALWAYS ovulate on CD 16, so we do it days 11, 13, and 15...you're most likely to get pregnant 24 hours BEFORE ovulation occurs, so I think that's where we've been lucky.

Now if anyone can give ME some tips on how to make this one STICK, I'd love it! LOL!


----------



## Mrs.326

Congratulations Wookie! Wishing you all the best throughout your pregnancy and a VERY sticky little bean!!


----------



## TTCBean

Congrats Wookie!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Wookie!!!

Well ladies it looks like I'm a clomid girl again! I started 100 mg cd 3-7 yesterday. I will be having ultrasound monitoring and the HCG trigger shot this time. This is considered my 7th round of cycle but not consecutively, I have had two months off with just metformin. I was diagnosed in May with insulin resistancy, so I also get the joy of taking 1000mg of metformin daily. Praying that my drug cocktail will work this time!


----------



## kcoennen

Wookie - Praying it's a sticky one!!!! Relax (yes I know that's so easy to do lol) and lay around a lot!!!!! I'll be checking back for an update!!!

Chantel - You already know I'm praying for you...... 

Hopingmomma - Your ovaries have to be overstimulated from the Clomid, which is not a good thing. I have lots of twins in my family, so that is how I got my twins. The Clomid just helped me ovulate, but my ovaries weren't overstimulated. If the doctor notices your ovaries are getting overstimulated, they will either down your dose or take you off of it, so it's not something you want. Good luck!! Oh, also BD every other day. Every day diminishes the "good sperm".


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, just to update, 12dpo my beta was 112, and 14 dpo, it was 261, which means my levels more than doubled! Off to a positive start anyway...I'm 16 dpo today, and 4w3d along.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay Wookie! I'm so happy for you!

AFM I got to spend the day going between laying in bed and hugging the porcelain throne due to a a stomach virus (or I think that's what it was). Due to this I ended up throwing up my second days worth of Clomid. :( I have managed to keep down yesterday's dose thus far....just praying for my little follies to grow, grow, grow!


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations Wookie! 

I was caught by AF bang on time. It would seem my luteal phase is actually 12 days instead of 14 and I'm not sure if this is a problem?

Onto round 3 of 100mg Clomid now, fx!


----------



## SKP

Im really confused about my situation. Can anyone go to my journal and tell me what you think? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ltttc-journals/803608-skp-really-need-explanation-19.html


----------



## Breezy81

I'm not around much but wanted to let you ladies know that we finally got our :bfp: this month after 31months of tyring and our 6th round of clomid. Don't give up hope even if it seems like forever! :winkwink:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Breezy!!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations!!! :d


----------



## wookie130

Huge congrats, Breezy!


----------



## Mrs.326

That is wonderful news, Breezy!! Congratulations! :) H&H 9 Months to you!


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations Breezy! :yay:


----------



## Pinkfoot

stevens2010 said:


> Congratulations Wookie!
> 
> I was caught by AF bang on time. It would seem my luteal phase is actually 12 days instead of 14 and I'm not sure if this is a problem?
> 
> Onto round 3 of 100mg Clomid now, fx!

Sorry to hear Stevens 2012. I'll hold thumbs that the 3rd round will be the charm. I got pregnant on my third round of Clomid.

FX crossed:hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Stevens, I got pregnant my first round in February, but I miscarried that one right away. I took two months off, and after 3 more Clomid cycles, I got another BFP. So, it can take a while. Just make sure you're timing intercourse well, and you've got a good shot, as long as it's been confirmed that the dose of Clomid you're taking is stimulating you to ovulate well enough.


----------



## Pinkfoot

Breezy81 said:


> I'm not around much but wanted to let you ladies know that we finally got our :bfp: this month after 31months of tyring and our 6th round of clomid. Don't give up hope even if it seems like forever! :winkwink:

Congrats Breezy! 

Hope you have a wonderful healthy preganancy:hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

I'm not being monitored at all.. My consultant felt pretty confident that we'd fall pregnant with 100mg so has basically left us to our own devices for 6 months. My next appointment is in November but that's if we need it... Pretty scary!


----------



## wookie130

stevens2010 said:


> I'm not being monitored at all.. My consultant felt pretty confident that we'd fall pregnant with 100mg so has basically left us to our own devices for 6 months. My next appointment is in November but that's if we need it... Pretty scary!

I would be at least asking for 21 day progesterone tests, which we all know rarely fall on CD 21, but still...it's better than no monitoring at all. There are some women who don't even ovulate with 100mg. I feel they shouldn't be trusting the medication bliindly without KNOWING what's going on!


----------



## stevens2010

On both my first and second Clomid cycles I had very intense ov pains which lined up with my ov tests, we called the consultant about them on my second Clomid cycle and he told us that what I was experiencing was perfectly normal. To be honest, a lot of people have suggested the day 21 tests and it might sound stupid but I feel confident that the Clomid is working for me. My AF has arrived bang on time both cycles without any need of Norethisterone which I was given to use at the end of each cycle to bring on AF and I haven't needed to use it.

I think if this cycle doesn't result in a BFP, I'll consider seeing my GP about my bloods but at the moment I'm happy to continue this cycle with no monitoring. Just hope I don't need to go on to round 4!

:)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! I thought I would update.

I had my ultrasound today and I have 3 little follies growing big! 2 are measuring 12 and one at 14. They did some bloods and will call me in a little bit to tell me when to do the HCG shot! They sounded pretty happy with where we are for CD 11! I'm excited that we may have a chance!!!! Prayers please!


----------



## babygames

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies! I thought I would update.
> 
> I had my ultrasound today and I have 3 little follies growing big! 2 are measuring 12 and one at 14. They did some bloods and will call me in a little bit to tell me when to do the HCG shot! They sounded pretty happy with where we are for CD 11! I'm excited that we may have a chance!!!! Prayers please!

That's so exciting!!!! I had an ultraound this morning and thought they were going to give me a trigger shot today......but my little follies weren't maturing as fast as they thought they would...I have to say that I'm not quite sure of what they are waiting for - can you help explain?
*I was all packed up and ready to drive to my husband - 6 hrs away- for them to schedule another ultrasound for friday unless I get my LH surge sooner.


----------



## Breezy81

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies! I thought I would update.
> 
> I had my ultrasound today and I have 3 little follies growing big! 2 are measuring 12 and one at 14. They did some bloods and will call me in a little bit to tell me when to do the HCG shot! They sounded pretty happy with where we are for CD 11! I'm excited that we may have a chance!!!! Prayers please!

That's wonderful news! Lots of prayers your way.


----------



## wookie130

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies! I thought I would update.
> 
> I had my ultrasound today and I have 3 little follies growing big! 2 are measuring 12 and one at 14. They did some bloods and will call me in a little bit to tell me when to do the HCG shot! They sounded pretty happy with where we are for CD 11! I'm excited that we may have a chance!!!! Prayers please!

Lots of prayers and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:!!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks! I'm really not that sure what is considered a mature follicle. He told me that mine still needed a few days he thought to completely mature but that they were well on their way! From what I've read they tend to want them bigger than 16mm to give the trigger. So I'm praying hard for my little follies, there is a first for everything! I've never prayed for follicles before! I'll be praying for yous too!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## babygames

IluvRedskins said:


> Thanks! I'm really not that sure what is considered a mature follicle. He told me that mine still needed a few days he thought to completely mature but that they were well on their way! From what I've read they tend to want them bigger than 16mm to give the trigger. So I'm praying hard for my little follies, there is a first for everything! I've never prayed for follicles before! I'll be praying for yous too!

it's crazy to think about the things that get us excited/depressed now. lol Driving home from the doctor's i thought to myself "Why can't mine be mature already?!?!" haha. COME ON FOLLIES!!!! YOU CAN DO IT!:thumbup:


----------



## IluvRedskins

I got the phone call! I take the HCG injection Wednesday between 6-9 and we BD Thursday and Friday!!!!


----------



## babygames

IluvRedskins said:


> I got the phone call! I take the HCG injection Wednesday between 6-9 and we BD Thursday and Friday!!!!

YAY!!!!:happydance::happydance: I will be thinking of you...Going to stalk you now!


----------



## wookie130

IluvRedskins said:


> I got the phone call! I take the HCG injection Wednesday between 6-9 and we BD Thursday and Friday!!!!

Yeeeehawww!!!! Get to it, and go bedonkadonk!!!!

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Aww!!! I really hope you not out!!! Maybe it's IB! 

AFM...I'm on CD 13 and had my HCG trigger shot today! It hurt like heck! Oh well! If it works I will take the pain! I should O in the next 24-36 hours!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## wookie130

TTCBean said:


> I was hoping it was IB but I woke this morning with more spotting and af symptoms. My last cycle I had spotting 3 days before AF and a LP of 13 days so it would make sense for AF to show her stupid face today. :( I called my RE and got my next prescription sent to my pharmacy... since it's Thursday I don't want to be left without it over the weekend to start on Day 3.

:hugs::hugs: coming your way. How many medicated Clomid cycles have you had so far, TTCbean? I conceived right away on it on 50 mg my first cycle, then miscarried it immediately...and it took a few more cycles of 50 mg after I began to try again to become pregnant. It's so hard to be patient, I know. :kiss:


----------



## TTCBean

:hugs: Thanks wookie.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hi all!! i will be starting clomid with IUI next cycle!! Can i join? :dust:


----------



## kcoennen

Hi Ladies - Just wanted to give you an update that I had my girls two days ago! The story and pictures are in my journal if you would like to see them. 

I hope everyone is doing great, and I will update the front page when I get a chance!


----------



## TTCBean

Congratulations kcoennen!!!!


----------



## wookie130

HUGE, HUGE Congrats Kcoennen on the birth of your beautiful girls!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Im starting clomid this cycle when the nurse calls me to let me know when. Planning an IUI next week as well. Praying for a bfp!!


----------



## wookie130

And we're praying with you, Clarkey!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies :) can I join you again? I was on this board in the beginning of the year (my pic was of my boxer dog sleeping on our green leather couch). After 3 mos of 100mg Clomid we took a break. I got laid off in Feb but was very lucky to have found a new (and better) job very quickly. We met with a FS in May and have been waiting for my August cycle so we can start the IUI (had to wait because of my new job).

So here I am- I just ovulated and am waiting for AF in August to start the 100mg of Clomid. I will admit I didn't read through all the pages I had missed:shrug: but I am looking forward to chatting with you all again :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Welcome back!!! Hope things work fast for you!

AFM - I'm 5dpo today! This TWW feels like it is taking FOREVER!!! I had my HCG injection last Wednesday and it hurt like a dickens! I definitely O'd on Thursday (lots of cramps and pains on both sides ) I had one follie on my right (he called it my left) side and 2 on my left (he called it my right). Anyway - I don't know if I would call these symptoms or not since I'm only 5dpo but I have had lots of dull cramps and a few pains since I O'd. I usually don't have these so it's weird! I'm also been very tired and bloated. The biggest thing for me has been the increase in CM. I'm rarely "wet" down there, so that is definitely new! We did use preseed this time, even though DH said that I had been "wet" this whole cycle. We managed to BD on CD 6, 10, 12, 14, and 15. I praying that it worked! DH bought me a Mommy-to-be journal this weekend because he says he knows it's the month! We shall see! Only 9 more days to go before I'll be 14dpo. I know that I can't test until then since I had the HCG trigger shot! It takes roughly 10 days before it's out of your system, or at least that's what my RE said! 

:dust: to all!!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Wow Chantel that sounds hopeful!! I didn't see- what dose of clomid were you on? Did you do injections besides the trigger shot? I asked my FS about the trigger shot and he said because it looks like I am ov'ing (because of the 17 charts I brought in- haha) that I wouldn't need it but I thought I read on here that some other women where getting it for something besides not ov? May e to force ov?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey! I took 100 mg CD 3-7. I had an U/S on CD 11 with an estrogen blood test and he calculated to do the HCG injection on CD 13. He told me I would O 24-36 hours after the injection. In May I was diagnosed with insulin resistancy and put on Metformin 1000mg. I actually started to O on my own but it was a weak O, I think that is why my RE decided to do the HCG injection. As of right now I'm not taking the other injections. I had three good follies on CD 11 that were 12, 12, and 14 mm. After he looked at my estrogen levels and ultrasound, he said he thought I would be O'ing soon and that my follies would be mature by the time the HCG injection made me O. I really like my RE and I think that he is really trying to get us a baby or babies! If all three follies O'd then I have a chance of tripletts but I'm not really counting on it. But at this point I think I would be okay with it!!!! I'm just hoping for one, anything more would be a major blessing! If I have tripletts though, I think I will be done with the baby making! If we had twins I think I would shoot for one more! Whatever God wants us to have, I will gladly take!!!!

Maybe if it doesn't work this time around, your dr will reconsider the HCG injection. It helps mature your follies for a good release. That's all I know!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Wow Chantel thanks for the info! I was a little nervous about multiples at first too. Both DH and I have twins in our family (my maternal grandmother had twin sisters and his paternal grandfather had twin brothers) so chances are good that it would happen are there anyway... But not sure how/if the fact that i only have one tube impacts it?? Anyway- not sure how we would figure it out with childcare but I guess you just figure it out! I love your attitude- yes at this point we are hoping for a healthy baby (babies)- what ever God blesses us with.


----------



## Clarkeyness

Starting clomid tonight for the first time!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Good luck Clark! What dose are you taking?


----------



## Clarkeyness

thanks! im starting 50mg as i do ovulate just not sure if my eggs are strong. We will see. Then IUI next week! I see your having an IUI as well. lets be clomid buddies..hehehe! :hugs:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Def Clark!! Is this your first clomid cycle? Sorry I'm on my iPhone and I can't see if you have it in your sig. My doc has had me on 100mg of Clomid the entire time. I don't know if it's because of my one tube or what. My friend/coworker just left an hour ago for her first IUI! She was on 50mg of clomid- at first they said it was her husbands sperm but then when they went to the specialist they said his count was fine so it's unexplained... 

AFM just in this horrid TWW and then will start the clomid most likely in the beginning of August. If FF is accurate I will more then likely have the IUI a few days before our vacation. I am thinking about just not temping while we are away and just relaxing... But I have been temping for 18 mos so not sure if I can stop! Lol


----------



## Clarkeyness

mrsjennyg said:


> Def Clark!! Is this your first clomid cycle? Sorry I'm on my iPhone and I can't see if you have it in your sig. My doc has had me on 100mg of Clomid the entire time. I don't know if it's because of my one tube or what. My friend/coworker just left an hour ago for her first IUI! She was on 50mg of clomid- at first they said it was her husbands sperm but then when they went to the specialist they said his count was fine so it's unexplained...
> 
> AFM just in this horrid TWW and then will start the clomid most likely in the beginning of August. If FF is accurate I will more then likely have the IUI a few days before our vacation. I am thinking about just not temping while we are away and just relaxing... But I have been temping for 18 mos so not sure if I can stop! Lol

Yes this is my first cycle on clomid. Started last night. no side effects so far. My hubby sperm is good as well, so mine is unexplained as well. I totally hate the TWW. it drives me crazy. i would also try to relax on your vacation, just dont bring the thermometer with u so u cant temp:haha: I would probably still temp too:blush: Let me know how ur doing and i will keep u updated as well. :hugs:


----------



## IluvRedskins

MrsJennyG! I'm with you! This TWW sucks! I just want to know already!!!! Did it work or not???


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## wookie130

TTCBean, how are your doctors monitoring you...are you having your progesterone drawn a week after ovulation, or are you having follicle monitoring via ultrasound?


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## wookie130

I see. Well, I certainly hope the 100mg does the trick again...sometimes it's just a waiting game, even with Clomid. You've only ovulated once on it, so it may take another month or two...perhaps more! Really, the most important thing now is how you're timing :sex:!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I agree with Wookie! I took 6 rounds of clomid and only O'd 3 times! Had an HSG and all was fine! That's when I was sent to my RE and tested my insulin levels (different from blood sugar) and discovered that I'm insulin resistant. He said that meant that the clomid wouldn't work enough for me to have a fertilized egg, that would actually implant and stick. This caused our chemical bak in may! He said that really my body was rejecting everything medicine wise due to this! This is my 7th round after a 2 month break! FYI when I started the metformin it took my insulin levels from 30 to 14! He considers under 15 good! I actually O'd on my own the past two months too! He did the clomid and trigger shot to help strengthen my O!

Hope this gives some insight!


----------



## jbk

I am about to start 100mg of clomid the first week of August! I am excited and hope it works! Nervous that it won't! I decided if it doesn't work by October we will wait until late 2014 to start again.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Clarkeyness said:


> mrsjennyg said:
> 
> 
> Def Clark!! Is this your first clomid cycle? Sorry I'm on my iPhone and I can't see if you have it in your sig. My doc has had me on 100mg of Clomid the entire time. I don't know if it's because of my one tube or what. My friend/coworker just left an hour ago for her first IUI! She was on 50mg of clomid- at first they said it was her husbands sperm but then when they went to the specialist they said his count was fine so it's unexplained...
> 
> AFM just in this horrid TWW and then will start the clomid most likely in the beginning of August. If FF is accurate I will more then likely have the IUI a few days before our vacation. I am thinking about just not temping while we are away and just relaxing... But I have been temping for 18 mos so not sure if I can stop! Lol
> 
> Yes this is my first cycle on clomid. Started last night. no side effects so far. My hubby sperm is good as well, so mine is unexplained as well. I totally hate the TWW. it drives me crazy. i would also try to relax on your vacation, just dont bring the thermometer with u so u cant temp:haha: I would probably still temp too:blush: Let me know how ur doing and i will keep u updated as well. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm 6dpo... Gah! If LP is its regular 12-14 days then I should expect AF either next Wed or Fri and then clomid shortly after. I am looking forward to a monitored cycle versus the 3 unmonitored ones I was on. I don't think my s/e were that bad on the first cycle but by the third I had the "clomid crazies", night sweats, headaches and general feeling annoyed at the world! Interesting to see how it all plays out when I start in August because I also changed my diet and cut out a lot of carbs, white flour/sugar, artificial flavored/colors/ sweeteners. We'll see!
Hope everyone is having a nice day ;)


----------



## Pinkfoot

kcoennen said:


> Hi Ladies - Just wanted to give you an update that I had my girls two days ago! The story and pictures are in my journal if you would like to see them.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great, and I will update the front page when I get a chance!

Congratulations kcoennen! That is wonderful news!


----------



## Pinkfoot

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies :) can I join you again? I was on this board in the beginning of the year (my pic was of my boxer dog sleeping on our green leather couch). After 3 mos of 100mg Clomid we took a break. I got laid off in Feb but was very lucky to have found a new (and better) job very quickly. We met with a FS in May and have been waiting for my August cycle so we can start the IUI (had to wait because of my new job).
> 
> So here I am- I just ovulated and am waiting for AF in August to start the 100mg of Clomid. I will admit I didn't read through all the pages I had missed:shrug: but I am looking forward to chatting with you all again :)

Hi Mrsjennyg

Welcome back and all the best. 

I'll keep my fx for you :hugs:


----------



## Pinkfoot

IluvRedskins said:


> Welcome back!!! Hope things work fast for you!
> 
> AFM - I'm 5dpo today! This TWW feels like it is taking FOREVER!!! I had my HCG injection last Wednesday and it hurt like a dickens! I definitely O'd on Thursday (lots of cramps and pains on both sides ) I had one follie on my right (he called it my left) side and 2 on my left (he called it my right). Anyway - I don't know if I would call these symptoms or not since I'm only 5dpo but I have had lots of dull cramps and a few pains since I O'd. I usually don't have these so it's weird! I'm also been very tired and bloated. The biggest thing for me has been the increase in CM. I'm rarely "wet" down there, so that is definitely new! We did use preseed this time, even though DH said that I had been "wet" this whole cycle. We managed to BD on CD 6, 10, 12, 14, and 15. I praying that it worked! DH bought me a Mommy-to-be journal this weekend because he says he knows it's the month! We shall see! Only 9 more days to go before I'll be 14dpo. I know that I can't test until then since I had the HCG trigger shot! It takes roughly 10 days before it's out of your system, or at least that's what my RE said!
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!

Ahh.. The horrible TWW in which one always end up driving yourself up the wall! I was googling everyday for early pregnancy sysmptoms and wanted to test almost every day. It was so difficult to just wait.

Good luck and fx and my toes crossed for you!!!:dust::dust:


----------



## Mrs.326

Hey ladies - I know quite a few of you are on your TWW... when will you all be testing? FX'd for you ALL!!!!!


----------



## stevens2010

I'm currently in the 2WW and it's gone quite quickly! My LP is 12 days so not much longer til I can test. Even though I've already done one today... :blush:


----------



## SKP

Cd 1 for me, after 52 cd's. I start Clomid on the 7th, 100 mlgs


----------



## Clarkeyness

Hi all! I had my IUI on Friday!! Testing August 15th! nervous. i ended up having 5 eggs from clomid. i hope at least one of those is a sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## mrsjennyg

I start 100mg clomid tomorrow night (cd3)! Then I go for my u/s on cd12 (I think) to see if I'm ov from my good side or my bad side (praying for my good side!). Then if it's the good side IUI!


----------



## Clarkeyness

mrsjennyg said:


> I start 100mg clomid tomorrow night (cd3)! Then I go for my u/s on cd12 (I think) to see if I'm ov from my good side or my bad side (praying for my good side!). Then if it's the good side IUI!

Good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

Tested today and got 2 bfn's, did a cheapie and a midstream test. Feeling a bit deflated, have 2 days before AF is due and I don't think I have any symptoms. :(

Hubby and I have decided to look into potentially adopting if this cycle doesn't bring a BFP. We will still continue with the Clomid but we'd like to get our names down at least as it can be such a long process. I know there's still other treatment options but at least putting our names down will provide us with another option too.


----------



## Mrs.326

Obvioulsy I know we all yearn to carry our own child, however I 100% stand by anyone's choice to adopt. It was high on our list of options as well if we couldn't conceive naturally. My sister was adopted and I know she had a better life because of it. I think every child deserves a chance to be loved, so if that is the route you go, I think it's a wonderful choice. So sorry about the BFN's today :( You never know... you could still end up with a natural blessing!


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## msashbash

Hi all! 

I was just diagnosed with polycystic ovaries and I start Clomid on my next cycle. I am so glad I found this thread. You are all so inspiring!!! 

A little background --
DH and I are TTC #1. Some of my hormones are off so I will be on metformin as well and I just got a progesterone shot to start a new cycle. I'm not insulin resistant but because of my androgen-[insert official name here] hormone, the Met is supposed to help along with the Clomid. 

Anywho, I am really grateful for finding this thread and getting through the next few months with ladies!!


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you Mrs.326, I will be testing tomorrow and praying AF stays away for the next 9 months! 

TTCBean - I don't temp so can't help there. What cd are you now? 

Msashbash - Welcome to the thread! Hopefully it won't be long til you get your BFP now that you've got Clomid too. :)


----------



## kcoennen

Hi ladies!

I know I've been slacking lately. It's been quite busy around here! I would like to update our front page, so please send me any updates you have about yourself, or other ladies in our group. I would like any new BFPs, genders, births, or new names that I have not added. Thanks! :)


----------



## TTCBean

stevens, I'm on CD20! :(


----------



## Ready4Babe

kcoennen said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I know I've been slacking lately. It's been quite busy around here! I would like to update our front page, so please send me any updates you have about yourself, or other ladies in our group. I would like any new BFPs, genders, births, or new names that I have not added. Thanks! :)

I haven't been on here in awhile either...but we will find out the gender on the 20th!! I will let you know!!


----------



## Breezy81

kcoennen said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I know I've been slacking lately. It's been quite busy around here! I would like to update our front page, so please send me any updates you have about yourself, or other ladies in our group. I would like any new BFPs, genders, births, or new names that I have not added. Thanks! :)

I bet you've been busy! Congrats again on those beautiful twin girls. We wanted twins so bad, they run in my side of the family and the odds were on our side but just 1 for us this time. 

I'm on the front page but you can add age 31, 6th and last round of clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## stevens2010

TTCBean - Aw. I hope you can pinpoint ov soon. I guess if you've been BDing regularly, you should be covered anyway so I wouldn't worry too much really. 

I am due AF (or a bfp!) tomorrow so will update when I can. :)

Congrats on the twins Kcoennen, they're beautiful!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Kcoennen congrats! Im on my 1st cycle of clomid with IUI but 13th cycle of TTC. I am 7DPIUI now...praying for 1-2 babes!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hi KC- beautiful girls!
I'm on my 4th round of 100 mg clomid and my first IUI cycle. U/S scheduled for 8/15 to see check my follies... praying for good ones on the right because that's my one good tube :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm on my 8th round of Clomid 100mg, u/s and bloodwork scheduled 8/15 @ 8am....HCG trigger shot to follow.....trying not to lose hope....


----------



## TTCBean

stevens, did you get your bfp?!


----------



## stevens2010

TTCBean said:


> stevens, did you get your bfp?!

No AF arrived just this morning (9am UK time) so I'll be starting Clomid tomorrow - on to round 4 for me. :(


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## jbk

Hello ladies, I haven't been on in a week or so, but I am on CD 15 and still waiting for my positive OPK! I expecting it around day 20-23ish! Good luck to everyone!

stevens2010- Sorry about AF! Hang in there!


----------



## stevens2010

Hot flushes are the worst! I'm only cd4 but I've been having hot flushes all day. Phew.


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hello ladies- I haven't been on in a week or so. Stevens sorry AF got you :( I have been having awful hot flashes the last 3 days and I'm cd13! They are the worst!
I went and had my u/s yesterday. Very interesting- even though this is my 4th clomid cycle, this is the first time monitored (FS vs OBGYN before). He said that I seem to have over reacted to the clomid and I have 6 (SIX!) huge follies! 4 of them are on my non tube side so he said that we will continue with the IUI. He also said my lining was a little thin but he said I can still get pregnant so he's not too concerned but if I have to do another cycle he will change my meds (since that seems to be a side effect of the clomid). Now just waiting for that smiley face on the opk! I'll test in 2 hours :)


----------



## Clarkeyness

Finally got my :bfp: with my first try on clomid and an IUI!! Still in shock! :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congratulations!


----------



## wookie130

Clarkeyness said:


> Finally got my :bfp: with my first try on clomid and an IUI!! Still in shock! :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations! 

I'm cd8 (I think) so will be testing for ov soon...Yay, POAS!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I guess I could update as well! I'm on my 8th round of Clomid (100mg), still taking 1000mg of Metformin, had an u/s and labs drawn on CD 12, HCG trigger shot on CD14, timed BD on CD 15 and 16. Now I'm waiting, today is CD 17 and I'm trying to keep my mind off of if it worked or not...I'm sure that won't happen! 

I'm going to put in a lot of my time and energy into planning our trip this coming weekend to D.C. to see the Redskins play the Colts! HTTR!!!

I know when we started this thread there were a lot of teachers on here! Have you all started school yet? We've been in school for 1 1/2 weeks already! Today is our 9th day of school. Oh well that means there are only 172 days of school left (if I don't count today) and only 82 until Christmas break but whose counting???

Hope you all have a great Monday!!! 
:dust:


----------



## Mrs.326

Congratulations Clarkeyness! 

Good luck to all of those still waiting to test. I have my FX'd for you guys!


----------



## Ready4Babe

Just wanted to let y'all know we got our ultrasound today! baby looks good! Measuring at 21 weeks, so measuring a little ahead. And looks like we are team :blue: !!!!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Hey ladies! Congrats Clarky! That gives me hope! I had my first IUI yesterday with 100mg clomid. I don't think I should be feeling symptoms this early- the day after is a bit much- but I have been sick to my stomach all day and woke up at 4 with really painful gas pains. Totally weird. Then I fell asleep on the couch today while watching tv, which has never happened. Who knows, maybe I am coming down with something. Now we wait until 9/4 (16 days) to get bloodwork. Praying for a :bfp: !!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

mrsjennyg said:


> Hey ladies! Congrats Clarky! That gives me hope! I had my first IUI yesterday with 100mg clomid. I don't think I should be feeling symptoms this early- the day after is a bit much- but I have been sick to my stomach all day and woke up at 4 with really painful gas pains. Totally weird. Then I fell asleep on the couch today while watching tv, which has never happened. Who knows, maybe I am coming down with something. Now we wait until 9/4 (16 days) to get bloodwork. Praying for a :bfp: !!!

Thank you!! Good luck to you. I didnt really have a lot of symptoms when i got my :bfp: but had a little more after my iui as well...so praying this is it for you!!:hugs: keep us posted!!


----------



## silvia710

Hi ladies! I'm fairly new on here. Seems I finally found the thread for me. Been TTC for over 18 months. Currently CD8 just finished 3rd round of Clomid 50mg. Praying this is finally it for us!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Welcome Silvia! I hope this is your cycle too!!!


----------



## TTCBean

Girls, thank you so much for your support through these months. Last night, I got my first ever BFP! I tested again this afternoon with a digital!
https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/6047/photo1dg.jpg


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congratulations!!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## wookie130

Huge congrats, TTCBean!


----------



## TTCBean

Thanks girls!!!


----------



## stevens2010

Congrats TTCbean!


----------



## mrsjennyg

Congrats TTCBean! Happy and healthy 9 mos to you!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Wonderful news, TTCBean!!!!! Congratulations & H&H 9 months to you!! :)


----------



## TTCBean

Thank you girls!!!!!


----------



## Pinkfoot

kcoennen said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I know I've been slacking lately. It's been quite busy around here! I would like to update our front page, so please send me any updates you have about yourself, or other ladies in our group. I would like any new BFPs, genders, births, or new names that I have not added. Thanks! :)

We'll only find out the genders of the twins in September. Will update you then!

Hope you are well!


----------



## Pinkfoot

Clarkeyness said:


> Finally got my :bfp: with my first try on clomid and an IUI!! Still in shock! :)

Congratulations Clarkey! That is wonderful news!:happydance:


----------



## Pinkfoot

TTCBean said:


> Girls, thank you so much for your support through these months. Last night, I got my first ever BFP! I tested again this afternoon with a digital!
> https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/6047/photo1dg.jpg

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy months:happydance:


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi there!

Sorry I have been so quiet. Seems a lot has been happening in the past month. Congratulations to all who got their :bfp: and fingers crossed for everyone else that is either still trying or in the horrible tww. Will keep my fx for all of you. 

I am just over 15 weeks pregnant now with the twins and sofar everything is going well. We'll find out the genders only in September. I am currently on antibiotics for UTI which is making me feel very ill. Hopefully I'll be able to stop them without finishing the course. Will talk to my doctor tomorrow. 

You must all take care and lots of :dust: to all!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Pinkfoot said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> Girls, thank you so much for your support through these months. Last night, I got my first ever BFP! I tested again this afternoon with a digital!
> https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/6047/photo1dg.jpg
> 
> Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy months:happydance:Click to expand...

YEAH!! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Squarepants

Hi all,

Just wondering and if people don't mind answering, what your BMI was when you started clomid?

Thanks :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Mine was about 27.5, but I'm down to about 26.6. I know I'm considered overweight (BS if you ask me, I'm much smaller than the average American....I actually look healthy!) but every time I ask my doctor if i should lose weight, he says no...so I figure doctor knows best!


----------



## stevens2010

No idea of my bmi but haven't been told to lose weight. I can feel my weight creeping up though so I want to get a hold of it and bring it down cos I don't want it to affect the Clomid. 

AFM, I got my positive ov test around cd19 and we have BDed for 8 nights in a row so officially in the 2ww now, 2dpo and am so excited to see if we've done it this time! :D
We certainly BDed enough!


----------



## wookie130

Stevens, I should think so! Just reading about 8 consecutive :sex: 's makes me tired!!!


----------



## stevens2010

Lol! I am now 4 dpo and praying that I become the 18th bfp for this thread. :D 

Hope everyone's well.


----------



## Breezy81

stevens2010 said:


> Lol! I am now 4 dpo and praying that I become the 18th bfp for this thread. :D
> 
> Hope everyone's well.

I'll be praying for you, you certainly have a good chance :thumbup:
I finally got my :bfp: on my 6th month of clomid we bd 10days in a row for the first time. It was exhausting but I think it's what finally worked, we had tried every other day and smep but everyday worked best. 
GL! :dust: to you.


----------



## stevens2010

Thanks Breezy. :) 

It was the one thing we've done differently this time, we tried every other day, every 2-3 days etc and although we didn't actually plan to BD every day this cycle, I'm glad we did cos it's different to what we've done before. I feel really positive, almost confident (although I'm scared to say it just in case we don't get our bfp) and I think it's mainly cos I know we BDed all over ov and did everything we could. 

I've been tempted to POAS and test early but I'm going to try my best to hold off! I'm 5dpo now and have 9 days til official testing day. Ooooh I hope it goes quickly!


----------



## Breezy81

stevens2010 said:


> Thanks Breezy. :)
> 
> It was the one thing we've done differently this time, we tried every other day, every 2-3 days etc and although we didn't actually plan to BD every day this cycle, I'm glad we did cos it's different to what we've done before. I feel really positive, almost confident (although I'm scared to say it just in case we don't get our bfp) and I think it's mainly cos I know we BDed all over ov and did everything we could.
> 
> I've been tempted to POAS and test early but I'm going to try my best to hold off! I'm 5dpo now and have 9 days til official testing day. Ooooh I hope it goes quickly!

I hope it goes quickly for you too. Strange thing is I was so afraid to feel too postive but I felt totally different than I had any other month. Hold out as long as you can. I know it's hard but oddly enough you somewhat forget all the waiting time once you get that :bfp: I can't wait until you post yours. :happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

:wohoo: I got my :bfp: :wohoo:

I took my test this afternoon and the pregnancy line came up before the control line! I went and had a beta test done and my HCG level was 997!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02951.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## stevens2010

Congratulations on your bfp, what a beautiful line! Such good news! 

Thank you Breezy, I do feel totally different, really calm and chilled out... I hope it's because we've done it cos I'll feel so silly otherwise..:blush:

6dpo today and dying to POAS!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Congrats on ur BFP hun:happydance:

stevens2010 - try and hold out as long as possible...from the sound of things you have done ur best now ur BFP is just a few days from now...just relax and try to keep ur mind else where...:hugs: i will be stalking to c your BFP!


----------



## wookie130

CONGRATS, IluvRedSkins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Excellent news!


----------



## kcoennen

Yay chantel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins, I am SO happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Breezy81

YYYYAAAAAYYYYYY :yipee:Redskins!!!! You are the reason I started this thread. I'm so so happy for you, such a long journey has to come the end to begin a beautiful one. Congrats :happydance:


----------



## mrsjennyg

Congrats Chantel!!


----------



## Clarkeyness

YEAH Redskins!! Welcome to the club! :hugs:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thank you ladies so much! 

:wohoo:I'm still in a state of shock! :wohoo:

I talked with my RE and I'm going to have another beta and also have a progesterone test done on Monday to make sure everything is going good! I'm seeing my OB next Friday at 10:20! 

I can't wait! I'm so on :cloud9:!


----------



## kcoennen

You were the original Clomid Buddy with me. I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcoennen

The actual number doesn't matter. It's how fast it doubles in an amount of time, which you'll know on Monday!!! Was this the month you had 3 eggs? I can't believe you waited 20 dpo!!!!! I understand why you did, but wow you're strong!!! Ok, what was Tony's reaction???????????


----------



## jbk

Congrats Redskins!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey girls! Busy weekend so I haven't had a chance to reply yet! 

I go for my bw on Monday but won't know my numbers until Tuesday or Wednesday :wacko: they have to send off my bw from the lab they want me to go to! 

So when I finally tested on Thursday Tony was mowing the yard, i went and peed on the stick and the stick turned positive within 30-45 seconds! I hadn't even finished wiping (sorry TMI) I picked the stick up and ran outside to the front yard, barefoot, waving the stick in the air! Once we celebrated, we ended up falling to our knees and saying a thank you prayer to God! :thumbup:

I'm still in disbelief! I think Tony has told everyone that he has seen, even though I wanted to wait! We still haven't made it FB official...maybe after my appointment on Friday! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.326

That is the sweetest story :) It literally gave me chills. I'll continue to keep you and your growing family in my prayers for a safe & healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## stevens2010

Aw what a beautiful story Redskins! 

I'm 9dpo and the only "symptom" I have is my belly feeling different. Heavy, tight and I feel bloated. I don't get bloated unless I overeat (*Blush*) so I'm wondering if maybe it's a sign... I feel like I could be pregnant but after so long of negative tests etc it's hard to believe! 

I'm nervous about testng in case it's a bfn but just what if, what if it's positive? Ahhhh I'll be over the moon!!


----------



## Mrs.326

FX'd for you, Stevens! :)


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you. :) I am tempted to do a cheapie test cos my of how different my belly feels. Just very scared of seeing a negative test! I've had some sharp pains around my lower belly plus some mild cramping.. I hope it's a little bean snuggling in. :)


----------



## jbk

Good luck stevens!! All my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you. :)

I had a BFN yesterday but it was still early as I was only 9dpo. Am 10dpo today and going to wait til payday to buy a proper test and use that instead of the cheapies.

Feeling very nervous!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Good luck Stevens! I really hope this is your month!!!!

AFM- I got my second beta blood work back and "unofficially" it was 4,861!!!! They are doubling right on time! :wohoo: My doctor was in surgery all day long, so I convinced the nurse to give me just the HCG number. She is supossed to call me back today and let me know officially what they were, as well as my progesterone, and Free T4 (something to do with my thyroid) 

How is everyone???


----------



## Clarkeyness

So happy for you redskins!!:hugs:

Praying for your sticky bean stevens!!:hugs:


----------



## stevens2010

I got my AF today so I'm going on to round 5 of Clomid, starting tomorrow which is cd2. Gutted, really thought this would be my month. :(


----------



## Mrs.326

Aw, stevens, I'm so sorry to hear that :( Keep your head up, hopefully round 5 is the lucky one!


----------



## stevens2010

Thank you. :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

How is everybody? It got really quite on here! Hope all is well!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'm currently waiting out the longest 10 weeks of my life :) 

How are _YOU_ doing? Any fun pregnancy symptoms to share? The beginning was so fun and nerve racking at the same time. I loved waking up _knowing_ there was a life inside me before anyone else could really tell. Have you had your first ultrasound yet?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Oh 10 weeks will definitely feel like a lifetime away!

I haven't had any really funny symptoms just a few crying fits over stupid things! I have my first u/s with my RE on the 26th and then another one with my OB on the 1st! So excited!


----------



## Mrs.326

You'll definitely have to post pics of your little bean after your ultrasound :)


----------



## stevens2010

Hey girls, I haven't been posting as I'm at the beginning of my cycle and there's not much happening.. I'm CD9 today and will be starting my ov tests around cd12 - I usually get positives between cd17 and 20. Really praying this is my month, I've been praying about it and I feel positive. Am eager to get started! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies,
long time no talk. I am letting you know this is my last cycle doing clomiphene 50mg. If I do not get pregnant this cycle, then I will have to go see a specialist. Hoping and praying it happens this cycle. My cd 21 blood work is tomorrow. I hope everyone is doing great.


----------



## wookie130

Praying it works, Pnut!!!


----------



## stevens2010

FX for you Pnuts! 

I am cd12 today and I had proper cramps on my left side yesterday that felt like ovulation but I thought it was too early for ov so did an ov test and got a good line but not yet positive. FX that I ov within the week!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

How is everyone doing?


----------



## stevens2010

Pnutsprincess said:


> How is everyone doing?

I'm good, looking forward to ovving and getting into the 2ww! CD13 today so should be ovving within the week. :happydance:

How are you? :)


----------



## mommyd1

how does clomid help? does it make one ovulate more eggs?


----------



## Stevi11

This is my first time to ever comment on one of these threads. Everyone of them have been alot of help for me. So heres my story...
My husband(27) and I(25) have been trying for a little over a year for our first. My husband was tested and everything is great on his end. I was given 50mg of Clomid to take at the beginning of this cycle from days 5-9 bc when I had my U/S My follie only measured to 6 on CD13 other than that I have regular periods and such. 

I didnt have horrible SE but they were def. there. 
CD 5- Started Clomid
CD 9- Started to have hot flashes at night and a little bit during the day
CD 10 & 11- my husband thinks i might have gone crazy - cried over a piece of pizza in the middle of Mellow Mushroom. 
CD 17- Very painful O, I didnt do a test that day or the day before bc I was out of town and forgot to bring them. But there was no mis-reading that. 
CD18- Very bloated and crampy
CD19- Left work early bc i was so nauseas and dizzy - went to the doc bc i thought it was a stomach bug. The doc said it is either 2 things, post O SE or way early Preg. symptoms. (well DUH)
CD20-22- Still very bloated, waves of nausea, light cramps all the time and now feeling full in my abdomen.
CD23- same as CD20-22 but BB's and nipples started to feel sore and larger but trying not to think to into it
CD24- Same as CD23 but BB's are very very sore almost into my armpit. Woke up last night with pretty painful cramps as if AF cramps, I dont usually get cramps until the day AF is suppose to show So that was weird. Could that have been implantation pains??? 


I am really hoping for this to be our month. I have had 7 friends get pregnant and have their babies in the time we have been trying. Baby Dust for all of you and hope it is your month too!!


----------



## Mrs.326

Stevi,

I had AF cramps for 2 days prior to my BFP. I normally don't cramp until AF either. Best of luck & keep us posted!


----------



## Stevi11

Oh and I have had Heartburn alot in the last 4 days. Which is weird bc i have only had heartburn about 3 times in my whole life until now.


----------



## wookie130

mommyd1 said:


> how does clomid help? does it make one ovulate more eggs?

Clomid is an ovulation-induction medication used for women that either do not ovulate on their own, due to low progesterone or other issues. It can also help a women ovulate more "strongly", and it can help with the egg/follicle maturation process.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi Ladies, 

room for one more? :flower:

I'm on cd2 today - and this would be my 2nd cycle on clomid - my first one ended in a MC(July) and then took a break then only now I will be starting again on cd5 - cd9) using OPKs from cd11...

congrats to all the BFP's and hope to join you guys soon


----------



## MummyWant2be

Stevi11 said:


> This is my first time to ever comment on one of these threads. Everyone of them have been alot of help for me. So heres my story...
> My husband(27) and I(25) have been trying for a little over a year for our first. My husband was tested and everything is great on his end. I was given 50mg of Clomid to take at the beginning of this cycle from days 5-9 bc when I had my U/S My follie only measured to 6 on CD13 other than that I have regular periods and such.
> 
> I didnt have horrible SE but they were def. there.
> CD 5- Started Clomid
> CD 9- Started to have hot flashes at night and a little bit during the day
> CD 10 & 11- my husband thinks i might have gone crazy - cried over a piece of pizza in the middle of Mellow Mushroom.
> CD 17- Very painful O, I didnt do a test that day or the day before bc I was out of town and forgot to bring them. But there was no mis-reading that.
> CD18- Very bloated and crampy
> CD19- Left work early bc i was so nauseas and dizzy - went to the doc bc i thought it was a stomach bug. The doc said it is either 2 things, post O SE or way early Preg. symptoms. (well DUH)
> CD20-22- Still very bloated, waves of nausea, light cramps all the time and now feeling full in my abdomen.
> CD23- same as CD20-22 but BB's and nipples started to feel sore and larger but trying not to think to into it
> CD24- Same as CD23 but BB's are very very sore almost into my armpit. Woke up last night with pretty painful cramps as if AF cramps, I dont usually get cramps until the day AF is suppose to show So that was weird. Could that have been implantation pains???
> 
> 
> I am really hoping for this to be our month. I have had 7 friends get pregnant and have their babies in the time we have been trying. Baby Dust for all of you and hope it is your month too!!

with my BFP i had sore BB's for my entire TWW - these sound really promising.can't wait to hear your good news.:thumbup:


----------



## IluvRedskins

How is everyone doing???? It has got so quite on here lately!


----------



## Mrs.326

Going good over here!!! Had my first massive contraction last night... scared the life out of me! I gotta say... after that one little episode, I'm glad I'm pro epidural! Owie! Just 7 weeks left here... although if the contractions keep up like they were last night I doubt I'll be waiting that long. 

How are things going for you redskins?? Have you had your first ultrasound yet?


----------



## IluvRedskins

I've had 2 ultrasounds, one at 7w4d and baby was measuring 8w0d. I had another at 8w2d and baby was measuring 8w6d! We did see the heartbeat both times but have not heard it and they have told us what it was...my due date is still set for May 11th! I'm already ready for it to be here! Not that I want it to be over but more that I want to meet my baby! 

Sorry about the contractions and yay for being pro epidural! I am too! I can't believe you only have 7 weeks left! I feel like first tri is dragging by! I used to think that the TWW sucked but I'm think first tri is worse!


----------



## wookie130

I'm alllllll about the epidural. And I'm sure there's plenty of gals who wanted a natural drug-free birth, and in the throes of labor, wished they had been pro-epidural too!!! LOL!


----------



## Mrs.326

I'd have to agree, the first tri is by far the worst! 2nd tri is amazing because you feel so great and have so much energy. 3rd tri has been a mixture of the two... parts of it drag, other times it seems like it's flying by. You get tiny bursts of energy, but they're pretty short lived these days, haha! And I completely understand wanting to meet your baby - feels like I've been waiting a lifetime when it's just been 8 of the shortest/longest months of my life! I can't believe he's almost here... still so much to do, but so ready at the same time. 

Are you guys going to find out the gender? That felt like the longest wait of all... I couldn't wait! Although, the eye vein test has been right for every one of our friends so far.


----------



## IluvRedskins

We are definitely going to find out what we're having! We have about 9 more weeks to go!


----------



## wookie130

I find out the gender on November 1st.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Wookie that's SOOOO close! :happydance: 

What do you think it is?


----------



## Mrs.326

Wookie that's exciting!!! 

You guys should try this.... look in a mirror, pull down your bottom eyelid in each eye. One of your eyes should have a "Y" or "V" shaped vein in it just under the colored part of your eye. If it's in your right eye, you're expecting a boy. If it's in your left eye, you're expecting a girl. It was right for me and it has been right for all of our other friends that are pregnant (5 in total!). Not bad odds :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Mines on the right side, v shaped! We'll see if it's right for me too sometime in the next 10 weeks!


----------



## wookie130

IluvRedskins said:


> Wookie that's SOOOO close! :happydance:
> 
> What do you think it is?

I'm thinking boy. Although all the Chinese gender charts say "girl", and my gut reaction told me girl initially...now I'm standing firmly on team blue, based on maternal instinct! :happydance:


----------



## stevens2010

I think I might be the last one here... I'm out again, CD2 today and onto my 6th and final round of Clomid.


----------



## Breezy81

stevens2010 said:


> I think I might be the last one here... I'm out again, CD2 today and onto my 6th and final round of Clomid.

It happened to us on my 6th and last cycle. GL to you and lots of :dust:


----------



## Mrs.326

IluvRedskins said:


> Mines on the right side, v shaped! We'll see if it's right for me too sometime in the next 10 weeks!

Can't wait to see if it's right!! If it is, you'll be expecting a little boy :) 



stevens2010 said:


> I think I might be the last one here... I'm out again, CD2 today and onto my 6th and final round of Clomid.

Best of luck Stevens! I've read it happens for several people on their last round so my fingers are super, super crossed for you! Are they going to up the dose or keep it at 100mg?


----------



## Clarkeyness

Mine is in the right eye too!! We will see. Dont have my anatomy scan booked yet but hopefully will book it at my next appt Nov 7. 

Stevens-praying for you hun! xo


----------



## stevens2010

CD5 tomorrow and I feel.. Extremely hormonal, on the edge of tears constantly and very, very irritable.. I feel quite sorry for my poor hubby lol. 

Well, here we go again. Come on Clomid baby!


----------



## Pinkfoot

IluvRedskins said:


> :wohoo: I got my :bfp: :wohoo:
> 
> I took my test this afternoon and the pregnancy line came up before the control line! I went and had a beta test done and my HCG level was 997!!!!!!!!!!

Hi there

I haven't been around since August, I think, and I just saw this as I was reading the posts to see what I have missed. 

Congratulations! I am so thrilled for you. Hope you have a wonderful happy and healthy 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## Pinkfoot

stevens2010 said:


> CD5 tomorrow and I feel.. Extremely hormonal, on the edge of tears constantly and very, very irritable.. I feel quite sorry for my poor hubby lol.
> 
> Well, here we go again. Come on Clomid baby!

Hi Stevens

How are things going? Holding thumbs here for you.

:hug:


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi everyone!

Hope you all have a wonderful and blessed 2013 ahead!

Not much to report from this side. The twin pregnancy has been going very well. I am now 34 weeks pregnant and if all goes well the twins will be born via c- section on 31 January 2013 at 37 weeks. It is very hot in South Africa at the moment and we're battling a bit in the heat. 


I am holding thumbs for all of you!


----------



## Mrs.326

How exciting pinkfoot!!! Best of luck! Please keep us posted after the babies arrive! 

It's been a while since anyone has posted on this thread. I hope everyone is doing well! Mommyhood has been treating me very well. I am so in love with our sweet boy!! He was born November 21. It's crazy to think 2 months have already passed!


----------



## Pinkfoot

Hi there

It has been a very very long time since I have been on here and was just wondering how everyone is doing. Reading everyone's stories and comments brought back memories of being excited and scared at the same time. 

Who else has fallen pregnant? Who is still trying? 

Our twins were born via c- section on 24 January 2013. I had a pigeon pair- Matthew Alexander and Aeryn Catherine. I love them to bits and I am enjoying them so much. It is just really scary how fast time is passing.

I hope everyone is ok, and those of you on Clomid I just want to say, hang in there, It is worth it. I fell pregnant on my 4th round of Clomid.

Lots of hugs to all of you. 

Take care!


----------



## Clarkeyness

Congrats on the twins!! I was also reading back and remembering the excitment. My LO is almost 5 months now. Crazy how times flies. Would love to hear from everyone!!


----------

